#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-15
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> bok
<Mmike> kaksikaj
<dodobas> yello
<Mmike> bokalabokalabokalabomb!
<dodobas> ormaatroll
<jelly-home> troll koji nosi ormare?
<dodobas> jelly-home: spot on
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> redis ftw, my dear padowanko
<dodobas> Mmike: si vidio ovo http://engineering.gomiso.com/2011/05/24/how-redis-can-ruin-your-day-and-what-you-can-do-to-fix-it/
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> bas jutros
<Mmike> lik je debil
<Mmike> ok, malo je to pre ruzno
<Mmike> al' redis kad synca bazu na disk napravi fork procesa di mu je sve, i onda iz njega lupa to na disk
<Mmike> jasno dokumentirano
<Mmike> i da, onda zauzme hrpetinu memorije
<Mmike> meni je veci bed sto redis nemre keyeve drzati na disku nego samo u memoriji, dok radi
<Mmike> tak da se ponasa k'o memcachedb, jedino sto ima mudriju 'aritmetiku' nad kljucevima
<jelly-home> meni to izgleda kao da netko, ili autor clanka, ili autor baze, otkriva kak rade 40-50 godina stare strukture podataka
<Mmike> jelly-home, heh, naravno
<Mmike> to je jasno k'o noc :)
<Mmike> al' drugi je problem
<Mmike> prvi je dakako, mysql
<Mmike> ne toliko sto je sam po sebi los, koliko ga ljudi koriste kao all-in-one rjesenje za data storage
<Mmike> i to radi do neke granice, i onda postaje 'sporo'
<jelly-home> tak sam se ja veselio kad mi je hash-heavy skripta na amd64 pocela trositi duplo rama
<Mmike> a kako je 80% weba u phpu nad mysqlom, s programerima-debilima, trebalo je izmisliti nesto gdje ces i dalje moci rapid-development raditi
<Mmike> pa su izmislili memcached
<Mmike> pitaj java programere sto mislie o tome pa ce ti se smijati
<Mmike> zato imas i redis, lakse je trpati key-value tamo, i jos sa zgodnim php-funkcijicama, nego isprogramirati nesto svoje
<jelly-home> ...
<jelly-home> postaje jasnije zasto se ruzno gleda na keyvalue storeove
<Mmike> iako, redis fakat nije los
<Mmike> ako imas infrastrukturu, upogoniti redis unutra je jednostavnije nego izmisljati nesto svoje takvo
<Mmike> a i brzi je od bilo koje javurine koju mozes ukemijati
<Mmike> plus, tu je, gotov je, radi
<Mmike> kak je nautilus glup, uzas :)
<Mmike> kopiram fotke sa kompa na stick
<Mmike> to su .cr2 fileovi, oko 12M svaki (RAW)
<Mmike> i ovaj skopira file, i onda ga nautilus pokusava prikazati kao thumbnail
<Mmike> i to traje 
<Mmike> kopiranje sa 'cp' - oko minutu i pol, kopiranje s nautilusom skoro 10
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> dosta je za danas igranja sa netjakom :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oj kaj radiš ili i dalje odmaras na moru 
<Mmike> jos danas radim
<Mmike> do podne i 30
<Mmike> i onda svijet ne zna za mene 2 tjedna
<Mmike> osim da ivoksu vadim mast kako je hvar bolji/ljepsi od murtera ;)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> di je on jel opet u usa 
<SilverSpace> flash beta 2 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=18873
<Neuromanx> jutro
<SilverSpace> bome google kupio Motorolu
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> motorola mobility
<ivoks> ne cijelu motorolu
<ivoks> za to nitko nema novaca
<ivoks> to znaci da ce google sad sam raditi svoje telefone
<SilverSpace> da na to sam i mislio
<ivoks> nasmjesnije u cijeloj prici je sto su dionice nokie skocile zbog toga
<ivoks> svi se nadaju da bi i nju google mogao kupiti :)
<ivoks> nekako mi se cini da su od nokie svi digli ruke
<Neuromanx> nda
<ivoks> Motorola Mobility, the part of the business most consumers are familiar with, held on to the 17,000 patents the company has been issued worldwide. It also has 7,500 patents pending approval.
<ivoks> pa da vidimo sad tuzbe :)
<Neuromanx> da, zato su ih kupili...
<ivoks> pa da
<Vjetar> oj Neuromanx 
<Neuromanx> oj vjetar
<SilverSpace> tezak dan
<SilverSpace> na nekim vijestima kazu da imaju i vise patenata od 7.500
<ivoks> pa imaju 17000 :)
<ivoks> 7500 je samo pending :)
<Neuromanx> novi pekmez je u pekaču..
<Neuromanx> kruške, šljive i breskve
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> novi flash 11 b2
<Neuromanx> pa dobro jel itko u hr razlikuje iznajmiti i unajmiti
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> moooooozda
<jelly-home> pitaj me radije za č i ć
<chaky> sms od klijenta: "ekran ne radi, mislim da je posla memorija"
<Neuromanx> :))))))))
<Neuromanx> č i ć sux
<SilverSpace> chaky: lol
<SilverSpace> fuck deinstalirao twiccu i sad mi neda novu verziju instalirati
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-16
<jelly> probaj onda triccu ili cetwrticcu
<SilverSpace> jelly: skinuo sa neta staru verziju 
<jelly> jediniccu?
<SilverSpace> twiccu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bit ce ovo tezak dan
<SilverSpace> ubuntu one zakon
<ivoks> iznajmiti = onaj tko ima robu i daje ju u najam nekome drugome
<ivoks> unajmiti = primiti i platiti robu u najam
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jes vido popusili smo od olimpije 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: sta si i ti igrao? kako se onda mogli popusiti :D
<SilverSpace> dodobas: uvjek izvrces rijeci :))
<ivoks> ha?
<ivoks> ja nisam pusio olimpiji :)
<SilverSpace> pripremna 4:2
<ivoks> ma te pripremne su nebitne
<ivoks> to se igra, testira, rotira
<ivoks> u pripremnoj je i barcelona igrala 0:0 s hajdukom
<ivoks> sensation nema kuglicu
<ivoks> pa nemam arrow keys u ssh-u :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> horvatincic ubio dvoje ljudi gliserom
<ivoks> navodno, da
<SilverSpace> ovo je za vas Motorola Defy+ otporan je na vodu, prašinu i ogrebotine (zadovoljava specifikaciju IP67), a ekran je zaštićen poznatim Gorilla Glassom.
<ivoks> prosle godine je mene skoro jedan talijan pokupio
<ivoks> upalio autopilot i vozi
<ivoks> a on iza sa curicom pije sampanjac
<SilverSpace> nas ribarica na jedrenju 
<jelly> treba počet trpat takve u zatvor na 10 godina, pa da vidimo
<SilverSpace> ljudi sortiraju ribu i ne gledaju kuda voze
<ivoks> da, treba...
<ivoks> samo sto je smijesno licemjerje...
<ivoks> kada nesrecu skrivi netko tko nije javna osoba, onda je to samo brojka
<ivoks> kada nesrecu skrivi neka poznata osoba, onda imamo lov na vjestice
<jelly> zapravo je dobro da javna osoba skrivi jer se onda piše i skrene pozornost
<SilverSpace> hebga treba necime novine popuniti
<jelly> osim ak ga puste
<ivoks> ma pise se, da...
<ivoks> ali ne u kontekstu kako rijesiti problem
<ivoks> vec 'Pero Peric je ubio dvoje ljudi'
<ivoks> sutra ce 24h imati naslovnicu s Horvatincicem
<jelly> ili danas popodne
<ivoks> a index.hr... ma necu ni nagadjati :)
<ivoks> Klauski ce imati neki pamflet kako su bogati krivi za sve :)
<jelly> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/t-horvatincic-gliserom-se-zabio-jedrilicu-poginulo-dvoje-talijana-clanak-318878
<ivoks> eto :)
<ivoks> hm, jedrilica je udarena u lijevi bok
<ivoks> a brodovi se zaobilaze s lijeve strane
<ivoks> kako god, jedrilica ima prednost pred motornim brodom
<SilverSpace> yep
<ivoks> to niti jedni niti drugi nisu gledali dok su vozili
<SilverSpace> izgleda
<ivoks> ne znam kako su ovi na jedrilici uspjeli ploviti bez gledanja :/
<SilverSpace> lol komentara > Tomo je hrvatski junak u rangu Jelačića. Odbio je talijanski napad na Dalmaciju.
<SilverSpace> jedrlice inace imaju los pogled 
<SilverSpace> jako los
<SilverSpace> kad sjedis pod tendom nis ne vidis
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/hokej/medvescak-izgubio-kod-olimpije-2-4-clanak-318808
<ivoks> http://www.ninesys.com/fun/
<SilverSpace> go pro http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=b7qwBJH9QN0
<ivoks> skoro sam osu progutao :)
<SilverSpace> uh
<jelly> pa bi bilo ivoks zuji okolo
<ivoks> utopila mi se u karlovackom
<ivoks> aj, pozdraf
<ivoks> brijem da sam parkirao negdje usred minskog polja :)
<ivoks> znak ispred mene kaze
<ivoks> lijevo knin, desno sibenik
<ivoks> ravno Cogelje
<ivoks> Čogelje
<layo> nemogu pokrenuti vlc olayer a kad ga pokrenem iz terminala dobijem http://pastebin.com/VTsAPLEq
<jelly> layo:  a cvlc?
<layo> otprilike iste greske
<layo> probao sam ga maknut pa opet instalirati ali nista ne pomaze
<jelly> zasto bi to pomoglo
<jelly> layo: softver je, cini se, konfiguriran da pokrene http servis i user-interface na portu 8080.  Nadji gdje je konfiguracija vlc-a i popravi ili obrisi to
<jelly> cvlc bi trebao dici vlc bez ikakvog sucelja, pa me malo cudi da to daje iste greske
<layo> nebih znao
<layo> ali ne pomaze nista
<SilverSpace> layo: jes probao vlc --reset-config
<layo> sad radi
<layo> hvala
<layo> nekaj se zblesilo
<layo> nisam ni znao da ovo postoji
<layo> :)
<SilverSpace> nesto si kliknu sto mu smeta :)
<SilverSpace> Prilagodba okna naposljetku korištene presvlake. Ova mogućnost se obnavlja automatski, nemojte je dirati.
<SilverSpace> hebeni prevod
<SilverSpace> Uključite visoki napon ukoliko su Vaši vodovi posebno dugi.
<SilverSpace> ??
<ivoks> samsung zaposlio tvorca cyanogena
<jelly-home> neka ga je
<jelly-home> mozda ce imati bolji softver po difoltu 
<ivoks> hm... suhoj t-50
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.jutarnji.hr/rusi-predstavili-novi--nevidljivi--lovac-pete-generacije-napravljen-s-indijom---suhoj-t-50/966269/
<ivoks> lijepa ptica
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> mig 29 je dobio dostojnog nasljednika
<SilverSpace> lici na americkog
<ivoks> uopce ne
<ivoks> tipicni suhoj
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KJRZBJ_nQvk#at=179
<ivoks> kotaci ko i na svakom suhoju
<ivoks> nos istog oblika
<ivoks> i rep je klasicni suhoj
<SilverSpace> HTC deblokira bootloadere
<SilverSpace> i to samo za Sensation
<chaky> uskoro i za evo 3d
<chaky> samsung ima otkljucan bootloader po defaultu, isto tako ima i flash counter koji se moze resetirati na pocetak, a i brojac koji broji koliko je ovaj puta resetiran na pocetak :)
<jelly-home> mrmlj
<chaky> od turisticke zajednice dobijes mogucnost prijave gostiju online, a onda dodje kontrolor koji ti kaze da uz online prijavu, moras voditi i offline prijavu na papiru
<jelly-home> uvalilo mi hrenovku 
<jelly-home> ... u pekarnici umjesto strudle sa sirom, nisam ni gledao
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lol
<SilverSpace> chaky: cek kak offline prijavu na papiru
<SilverSpace> ??
<chaky> SilverSpace: pa, imati svoju vlastitu evidenciju gostiju - na papiru
<chaky> tj. 2x pisati istu stvar
<SilverSpace> hebote ma mogli su onda staviti da si oneline isprintas
<chaky> pa mozes i to, ali ovaj online sustav prijave nije bas pouzdan, pa dobijes krive podatke za isprintati. Te stoga MORAS voditi i evidenciju na papir
<SilverSpace> ah  nasa posla
<chaky> recimo ja mu dam da mi da popis gostiju od tog do tog datum, a ovaj mi vrati 50 stranica gostiju od prije 2 godine pa do danas, sve izmjesano
<chaky> da ne spominjem da se ovo ocito vrti na nekom adsl-u kod nekoga doma, pa je sporo za popizdit
<chaky> ili su kupiti najjeftinij hosting s ultra sporom vezom
<SilverSpace> auch
<chaky> kupili*
<jelly-home> hostname?
<chaky> www.tz-prijava.com
<jelly-home> ovo drugo, izgleda
<jelly-home> SoftLayer Technologies Inc. SOFTLAYER-4-2 (NET-208-101-0-0-1) 208.101.0.0 - 208.101.63.255
<jelly-home> jebo ih, nije li to drzavna ustanova, mogli su na CARNetu hostat
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: mislis da to oni znaju
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> najbolje je statisticki (ili sto vec) izvjestaj
<ivoks> moras ga donijeti digitalno i na papiru
<jelly-home> asp.net o.O
<jelly-home> IIS6 
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-17
<drj_cro> jutar
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drj_cro> poyy
<drj_cro> uff hr-en tipkovnica :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesil' tu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: yep
<SilverSpace> borim se sa sambom :)
<dodobas> Mmike: i ja sam tu :D
<dodobas> (mah mah)
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sto znaci, na desiretu, kad blinka zelena/narandjasta/zelena/narandjasta
<Mmike> naime, koristim curin legend kao wifihotspot, i aparat se toliko zagrijao da ga ne mogu u ruci drzati (skoro). i blinka to cudno :) pa reko, jesi mozda iskusio sto takvoga
<Mmike> dodobas, ooo, bok, nekad-kosmati-covjece :)
<dodobas> evo bas danas na sisanje :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da i kod mene se zagrije 
<hbogner> dodobas, sisanje? kaj na nulu?
<dodobas> ma sisanje....
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a ovo crveno/narandjasto?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> zeleno/narandjasto ?
<dodobas> idem na tajlandsku masazu
<SilverSpace> mislim da je to indikator temperature pregrijavanja nisam siguran meni je jednom na suncu ostao pa su ledice blinkale nisam siguran koje boje
<SilverSpace> ne bi znao
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> desire se 101 put manje grije kad mu je wifi hotspot upaljen
<Mmike> SilverSpace, naso
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pregrijava se i prestao je chargeati bateriju
<SilverSpace> koji je na desire android
<Mmike> 2.2
<Mmike> isto k'o i na legend
<Mmike> e, chrome, jebo glupog browsera i usranu gnomu
<Mmike> kazem u browseru da mi je proxy neki tamo koji vec je
<Mmike> i kazem 'DO NOT APPLY SYSTEM WIDE'
<Mmike> a lik ne samo da je applyjao system wide, nego mi je i u apt.conf natrkeljao Acquire::Proxy....
<Mmike> pa jebo
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> sudo make me angry
<Mmike> sudo je cool
<dodobas> eto, vidim :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/7-incni-lepad-kini/110391.aspx
<MmikeNekud> nj
<SilverSpace> kuc kuc
<SilverSpace> predobro http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ECeZPBq4U90
<MmikNekud_> strahotica
<jelly> sudo ludo
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> odvezao sam bicikle na novi festival
<ivoks> losttheory
<ivoks> tko voli elektronsku glazbu, ovo nije smio propustiti
<ivoks> jako dobra organizacija
<ivoks> dh_quilt_patch
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> http://www.losttheoryfestival.com/
<ivoks> nelosa fotka za mobitel - http://hphotos-snc7.fbcdn.net/287311_271275262899173_153052681388099_1197563_6213450_o.jpg
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/crna-kronika/pogledajte-kako-je-izgledao-sudar-horvatinciceva-glisera-i-jedrilice.html
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> koja simulacija
<jelly> "[...] unutar pojasa 300 metara od obale u kojem je inače dopuštena brzina pet milja[...] Horvatinčić se kretao brzinom od 20 milja"
<jelly> iliti u prijevodu "nema glisiranja uz obalu", sto hrpa idiota krsi
<jelly> (i sto mene koji plivam 20-50 metara od obale lagano ide na jetra)
<ivoks> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/dash_home_11.10.png
<Neuromanx> jelly moras furati bovu sa sobom ako hoces prezivjeti
<jelly> da ne bi
<ivoks> galaxy tab opet na policama
<ivoks> Apple is also facing accusations that the document that helped it gain the original injunction on sales of the Galaxy Tab in Europe appears to misrepresent the device's similarity to the iPad.
<ivoks> A side-by-side comparison of the two tablets features a "squashed" picture of the Galaxy Tab, making it look identical in size and shape.
<ivoks> http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/article/397252/apple_evidence_flawed_european_samsung_galaxy_tab_10_1_case
<ivoks> wow... moroni
<Neuromanx> nda
<Neuromanx> svijet je u kurcu
<Neuromanx> no nije da je ikad bio puno bolji
 * jelly-home se pita treba li mu http://www.entropykey.co.uk/
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-18
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> vidim da bi neki mogli na ignore listu
<hbogner> ma kaj sam ti sad kriv da me ignoriras :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> moram reci da uz htc sensation vise ne moram nositi fotic-idiot
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj dobre slike radi
<ivoks> odlicne
<ivoks> mnogi fotici ne rade tako dobre slike
<ivoks> totalna suprotnost desireu
<SilverSpace> jucer bio kod susjeda ima desire vise od pola godine i do jucer nije instalirao ni jednu aplikaciju
<SilverSpace> nije pojima imao sto je market
<ivoks> You have successfully unsubscribed My Nokia email communications
<ivoks> pa i moja cura isto tako
<SilverSpace> nije se ni sa wifi spjao na svoji kucnu mrezu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ona nema niti ukljucen prijenos podataka :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: desire je dobio 2.3 verziju nadogradnje?
<SilverSpace> slizbenu?
<SilverSpace> to sam mu zaboravio pogledati mislim da ima gore froyo
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> hm to bi trebao znat MmikeT 
<SilverSpace> :)
<oggy225> alo ima li koga treba mi pomoc
<oggy225> zelim kupiti  jos jedan opticki uredaj za citanje dvd/cd-ova samo nezm dal da kupim  ATA ili SATA  ovaj kojeg vec imam je ATA. Sad sam otvorio racunalo i cini se da nema vise slobodnih ATA ulaza ali imaju jos 3 SATA i na jednog od njih je spojen hard disk. Znaci li to da moram kupiti SATA uredjaj? (mogu li ga spojiti na ulaz na koji je spojen hard disk i trebam li na jos sto obratiti paznju)
<SilverSpace> oggy225: ako nemas vise di prikopcati ata onda trebas kupiti sata dvd 
<oggy225> znaci mogu prekopcat na ulaz gdje je hard disk?
<oggy225> a napajanje?
<SilverSpace> cek pa reko si da imas tri
<oggy225> da
<oggy225> na ploci
<oggy225> to je ok onda?
<SilverSpace> pa mozes ga ukopcati u bilo koja dva ostala
<oggy225> ok hvala ti
<SilverSpace> jedino jesi provjerio imas li 
<oggy225> jesam
<SilverSpace> na napajanju jos strujni prikljucak
<oggy225> ima na ploci 4 sve ukupno
<oggy225> trebam i to provjerit?
<SilverSpace> a kako ces dobiti struju?
<oggy225> kakav je prikljucak za citac? isto sata?
<SilverSpace> da kakav ti je i na hardu
<SilverSpace> i imali ti napajanje dosta snage za jos jedan uredaj
<oggy225> od 500 W je valjda ce imat
<SilverSpace> da to bi trebalo biti dosta
<oggy225> sad idem provjerit ima li napajanje taj ulaz pa cu zvat starog da mi uzme satu
<oggy225> a graficka nije neka jaka posebno  nvidia ge force 9600 512 mb
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa gaytell je bio u HR
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kak to da ga nisi otisao zicati autogram?
<SilverSpace> :)
<oggy225> evo reko sam starom da uzme sata
<oggy225> nego kako se vama svidja gnome 3? meni se ne svidja bezvze je da su makli dole traku sa otvorenim prozorima
<oggy225> zivcira me da svaki put kad zelim switchat prozor moram ic na activities
<ivoks> e znam, ne koristim gnome 2
<ivoks> 3
<SilverSpace> mislim da ga necu ni pogledati kako to izgleda
<oggy225> lijepo izgleda ali meni nije ugodan za radit
<SilverSpace> unity rula
<jelly> kakokad
<SilverSpace> jazadovoljan
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kakve su ti Vibram? jel to cemu 
<ivoks> ha?
<jelly> jel se ivoks sece u petoprstim tenisicama?
<ivoks> tu i tamo
<ivoks> malo je prevruce za bilo sto osim bose noge
<dodobas> nestalo je struje opet...
<dodobas> ovaj put server radi :D
<ivoks> gdje je nestalo struje?
<ivoks> fak.
<ivoks> napravio sam vgrename, a nisam izmijenio grub
<ivoks> fak.
<hbogner> jej, dobro je, ups je izdrzao
<SilverSpace> upalim laptop i vise ne znam zasto sam ga upalio nesto sam htio pogledati i ugasim ga
<SilverSpace> godine
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> nabijem htc!
<ivoks> nemojte kupovati nista od htca
<ivoks> uzmite samsung il nesto
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk1BlXZQDrU
<ivoks> brijem da je sense problem
<hbogner> kaj sad ivoks, cjeli dan sve super sad nevalja?
<ivoks> kamera je super
<ivoks> baterija je meh...
<ivoks> a ovo s touchscreenom polako ide na zivce
<chaky> ivoks: sto nevalja sa sensationom?
<ivoks> touchscreen nije idealan
<ivoks> cini mi se da slabo reagira na kaziprst, dok s palcem radi ok
<ivoks> npr... ako drzim mob u lijevoj ruci i desnim kaziprstom idem odlockati, u 50% slucajeva necu uspjeti
<ivoks> ali ako ga drzim u bilo kojoj ruci i palcem ga otkljucam, sve je ok
<ivoks> iOS has the widest app catalog. Android is Open Source (FSVO “Open”). WebOS has the best multitasking, and “Just Type”. Windows Phone 7 offers a drastic new user interface paradigm. Blackberry OS is built for messaging tasks, and has the best sysadmin control. Symbian is… well, okay, sometimes there’s a time to let go – but the same applies for web browsers too.
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> And the big difference between WebOS and Nokia’s Maemo/MeeGo efforts, for those who are still doubtful, is HP haven’t spent years trying to deliberately sabotage the platform.
<SilverSpace> ivoks: slabo provodis struju dehidrirao si :))
<chaky> od kolegice na poslu, neki rodjak (15) koji zivi i ide u skolu u Engleskoj, kaze da ih u skoli forsiraju da koriste Linux na racunalima. Taj mali ce mi ovih dana donijet njegov laptop da mu pobrisem windoze i stavim Linux. Stavim mu ja Ubuntu.
<chaky> "Dobar dan, ne radi nam internet na racunalu" 'Dobro, otvorite Firefox pa upisite ovo ...' "Ali ugaseno je racunalo" 'Ukljucite racunalo, da provjerim par stvari' <30 sek. tisine> 'Jeste li ukljucili racunalo, gdje je zapelo?' "Jesam, ali nema nista na ekranu" 'Ajde ponovno pritisnite tipku za ukljucivanje racunala' "Imam Vas broj, pa cu Vas nazvati kasnije" <nakon 5 min> "Dobar dan, zvala sam maloprije zbog problema s internetom, javili su mi da je kol
<hbogner> avili su mi da je ko...  ajde dalje
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky> hbogner: ne vidis cijeli tekst?
<SilverSpace> ne vidi se
<chaky> ahaaa
<chaky> javili su mi da je kolega odnio ovaj procesor na popravak, pa Vas onda ja  nazovem sutra"
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ta ne zna o cem prica
<chaky> meni nije jasno sto je ona pritisnula za "ukljuciti kompjuter" jer ga tu nije niti bilo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-19
<hbogner> pozdrav
<masnipalac> dobar dan dobri narode
<masnipalac> imo bi pitanje, imam inst. lubuntu, a htio bi normalni ubuntu, imam remastersiranu verziju, kako da ju kopiram s dvd na desktop, a da mi bude ISO
<masnipalac> koristim oni mali acerov lptop, on nema pržilicu
<masnipalac> pa moram napraviti usb
<drj_cro> masnipalac: netreba ti przilica,uzmi brasero/k3b(programi za przenje) i napravi iso od cd-a/dvd-a
<masnipalac> he, a kak kad mi je na dvd-eu
<masnipalac> moram sa ovim kompom de sad pišem, desktop komp
<drj_cro> a na lapu ti je vec instaliran linux neki il ?
<masnipalac> to mi od klinaca, winsi su gore
<masnipalac> je, lubuntu
<masnipalac> opčenito neznam kako se kopiraju dvd ili cd ako su ISO
<masnipalac> kad kopiram bude nekoliko foldera
<drj_cro> pa onda samo na toj masini kucaj apt-get install gnome da ti instalira gnome i to je to(ubuntu/lubuntu i ostala XXXubuntu cuda su uglavnom svi isti)
<masnipalac> a nigde ISO
<masnipalac> aha
<masnipalac> e viš
<masnipalac> na tom mom dvd sam inst. sve programe itd
<masnipalac> a lubuntu ima malo toga
<masnipalac> pa da neinst. nanovo
<masnipalac> a i zanima me kak se kopira
<drj_cro> znaci na tom lapu di ti je lubuntu kucaj samo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<drj_cro> da ti instalirat sve sto je kao na normalnom ubuntu-u
<drj_cro> sto se tice snimanja dvd-a u iso (na linuxu) koristis ili brasero(ubuntu) ili k3b(kde-ovo cudo al bolji je od brasera bar po meni)
<masnipalac> ok, a kaj mi veliš za kopiranje. kak se to radi
<drj_cro> ili na win neki prog za przenje(img burner ti je free i ok radi)
<masnipalac> inače koristim k3b
<masnipalac> nekak mi bolji i naviko se
<masnipalac> za napravit kopiju dvd na dvd mi jasno, to sam delal
<masnipalac> ali kak da kopiram na desktop
<drj_cro> pa samo mu kazes da ti ne przi to na dvd vec samo da napravi iso image
<drj_cro> btw. i kad kopiras sa dvd-a na dvd on radi iso na stroj pa sa tog iso-a przi opet na drugi dvd
<masnipalac> aha, baš bum probal
<masnipalac> a daj mi reci molim te kak je to u winsima, jel isto
<drj_cro> pa zavisi od programa do programa(al princip je isti)
<masnipalac> neznam kaj imaju deca, demon tuls itd..
<drj_cro> skini si img burner (free ti je i ok radi)
<masnipalac> a vidim da imaju i neki za iso
<drj_cro> a mislim da cak i sa daemon toolsima se moglo raditi iso
<masnipalac> imageburner
<masnipalac> iznači s njim
<masnipalac> uglavnom princip je isti? ne kopira na dvd nego na desktop npr.
<drj_cro> da
<masnipalac> ok, fala na trudu i objašnjenjima, idem sad to pokušat napravit, pozzzz
<drj_cro> pozz
<masnipalac> evo sam mam s deamon tulsom 
<masnipalac> izgleda da bu nekaj, kopira
<masnipalac> eee nebu hehehe, krivi format ispo
<masnipalac> idem s imageburnom
<hbogner> imas i infrarecorder na win
<masnipalac> radi ovi, već je na 80%
<masnipalac> valjda bu ispo iso fail
<masnipalac> ispo je rar
<ivoks> In addition, HP reported that it plans to announce that it will discontinue operations for webOS devices, specifically the TouchPad and webOS phones. HP will continue to explore options to optimize the value of webOS software going forward.
<SilverSpace> webOS propao prije nego je i za živio
<ivoks> lako za webOS
<ivoks> HP vise nece raditi PC
<ivoks> gotovo je
<ivoks> Apple je pobijedio
<ivoks> sva racunala ce biti Apple
<jelly> bitno da nastave raditi PC servere
<SilverSpace> sad ce to sve fino odkupiti MS ipak treba on na sto ce stavljati svoj OS
<jelly> stavljat ce ga na nokijin hardver
<jelly> a, mislis pc-jeve
<jelly> koga briga za pcjeve
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> pc je mrtav
<ivoks> odrzat ce se samo laptopi
<SilverSpace> hm
<jelly> bsd je mrtav
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> odzdrav
<hbogner> a sad hraaaaanaaaa
<jelly-home> sto se moze isprogramirati u 4096 byteova?
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5CTFMuFvb0&feature=watch_response  (.exe na http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=52938)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-20
<SilverSpace> svi spavaju
<Neuromanx> da
<jelly-home> samo radi radio
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tv sportklub
<SilverSpace> tekme
<Neuromanx> peče se pekmez:)
<SilverSpace> Neuromanx: moja stara radi ajvar pa sve smrdi po kiselini 
<Neuromanx> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-21
<ubuntu_ccl> hi
<ubuntu_ccl> imal koga ovdje
<alibaba-> ima :-)
<ubuntu_ccl> aa
<ubuntu_ccl> pozz
<alibaba-> pozz
<ubuntu_ccl> alibaba,jel znas slucajno sta moze biti problem kad ne radi mikrofon na ubuntu 11.04
<alibaba-> pa obicno su podesavanja problem, inace ne koristim Ubuntu ali kazem, uglavnom je do podesavanja
<alibaba-> sve je to Linux
<alibaba-> mislim da podesavanja u mixer-u
<alibaba-> mozda je nesto mutirano ali verovatno da si to vec pogledao
<ubuntu_ccl> hmm, da
<ubuntu_ccl> nije mutirano
<ubuntu_ccl> nesto sam cacko po alsa mixeru
<ubuntu_ccl> neka rjesenja sa ubuntuforums
<ubuntu_ccl> al
<ubuntu_ccl> ne pali nista
<alibaba-> a jel ti radilo pre
<ubuntu_ccl> hmm, otkako sam uradio upgrade na 11.04 ne radi mislim od tada
<alibaba-> kazem, ne koristim Ubuntu, ali pre par godina kada sam ga i koristio nikada se nisam proslavio kada sam radio upgrade, uvek je tu trebala cista instalacija da se odradi
<alibaba-> ne znam kako sada to prolazi ali onda je bilo tako
<alibaba-> uvek je bilo nekih gluposti koji nisu hteli da rade
<ubuntu_ccl> sta mislis da nanovo instalisem 10.10
<alibaba-> ili 11.04 ali mislim da treba da namestis to, to je sitnica da zbog toga radis ponovo sve
<alibaba-> samo podesavanja su problem kao i obicno
<ubuntu_ccl> hmm sitnica al ne znam kako da je popravim
<ubuntu_ccl> imas li neki prijedlog ili.?
<jelly-home> zasto su novi tramvaji u zg zaobljeni http://chickencrap.com/c.php?c=1519
<cooleech_> Tko je ono govorio da će doć u Split na NSND
<nvucinic> hrpa ljudi koji su u splitu i na ovom kanalu :)
<cooleech_> nvucinic: Znam, ali je glupo da se ne upoznajemo, a tu smo :P
<jelly-home> $DEITY tko je sinkronizirao Shreka
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-13
<weshmashian> o/
<BotaniCar|2> jutro 
<jaizza> 'bro jutro
<ivoks> iss
<ivoks> probudio se strgan
<ivoks> pijan ko letva
<ivoks> sta drugo ocekivati kad je rb-votka 10kn
<BotaniCar|2> poslovicnu suzdrzanost :)
 * jaizza je razmažena što se pijače tiče
<BotaniCar|2> me u sexu i pijaci ima niske kriterije 
<obruT> daj sto das ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> daj sto imas :)
<weshmashian> ono kad slazes firewall pa si odrezes svu komunikaciju prema serveru
<weshmashian> ponedjeljak FTW!
 * jaizza je razmažena i po drugom pitanju
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: tko radi ,grijesi :)
<budz0r> MmikeT_: ping
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: rece pijetao i sidje s patke
<BotaniCar> nemoj i ti o sexu, znamo da si svoje napravil :)
<weshmashian> kaj kad mogu samo pricat sad :)
<BotaniCar> kaj, jel istina da podvezan muskarac moze 'povratiti sposobnost' ?
<weshmashian> 'podvezan' as in?
<weshmashian> jebote, nisam eunuh odjednom, kaj ti je? :)
<BotaniCar> pa ne pitam zbog tebe nego zbog sebe :)
<weshmashian> neam pojma, moras nac nekog 'podvezanog' :)
<BotaniCar> Nekak mi se to cini jednostavnije nego kondom/pilula (ne pricamo o bolestinama, samo o pravljenju djece) , ali ne bi to trajno :)
<weshmashian> a cuj, druga opcija ti je da ona ode na podvezivanje :)
<weshmashian> al' afaik podvezivanje je reversible
<weshmashian> mozda sam kompletno u krivu, treba provjerit
<weshmashian> sefovlje oslo na pivu, it's reddit time
<BotaniCar> it's 'radit' time :)
<weshmashian> slicno :)
<jelly> ima par nacina podvezivanja, neki su reversible, wikipedia zna
<weshmashian> eto, dilema rijesena
<ivoks> kak cu ja ispizdit c ovom mrezom
<ivoks> najbizar problem koji sam vidio
<ivoks> dva stroja
<ivoks> jedan pinga drugoga, i ping javlja destination unreachable
<ivoks> tcpdump na 'destination' stroju pokazuje kako dolaze icmpovi
<ivoks> a tcpdump na 'source' stroju ne vidi odlazni icmp
<ivoks> s time da destination stroj vidi icmp kako dolazi s pravog IP-a, ali za mac adresu ima svoju mac adresu
<ivoks> tko je tu lud? :D
<jelly> <ivoks> a tcpdump na 'source' stroju ne vidi odlazni icmp # lolwut 
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> to ti velim
<ivoks> onak... koji k...
<drj_cro> ivoks: manje rb-votke pit :)
<obruT> ivoks: nesto krivo radis :)
<ivoks> kak mogu nesto krivo raditi
<ivoks> ping
<ivoks> ma presmijesno
<obruT> mora biti neka pizdarija u igri... tak je meni nedavno, fizicki eth interfejs na lokalnom stroju, virtualka bridgeana na taj isti interface, i ping ne radi ne radi da ga jebes, interfacei dignuti, ip adrese slozene, sve, a fiziciki sve na istom interfaceu... izgubio nesto vremena dok nisam skuzio da je switch u koji je ustekan taj kabel bio ugasen... iako, nije mi odmah palo na pamet jer ono, promet ionako ne ide preko faking kabela :P
<obruT> ponekad ljudi i snifaju krivi interface i tak ... :)
<ivoks> u ovom slucaju
<ivoks> i ja i prozivodjac switcha se gledamo i ne vjerujemo u to sto vidimo
<jelly> ti softswitchevi nista ne valjaju ;-)
<jelly> al gle ak imas te neke virtualizacije te ovo ono da se u jednom trenu posumnjati da je nest tu bagavo
<obruT> koje koristite ?
<obruT> iako, meni softswitch na prvu asocira na nesto drugo, ne na virtualizacijske mrezne switcheve :)
<ivoks> pff
<ivoks> s drugim hardverom radi
<ivoks> jebemu mat...
<BotaniCar> ako te kaj tjesi, ja imam servise s statusom 'disabled' koji su se nakon reboota pokrenuli i onemogucili servise koji su 'automatic' da se pokrenu kod boota, lolzor
<ivoks> lik mi prijavi bug
<ivoks> iscupao sam 3 od 4 diska iz raid polja i sustav se srusio
<jelly> "no shit"
<ivoks> naime, ocekivao je da ce se dalje vrtiti jer je sustav u ramu :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<Dud> dobar dan
<BotaniCar> bok
<Dud> kak ste danas?
<BotaniCar> necu se izjasnjavati dok ne odem doma :)
<Dud> hehe
<obruT> damn, jel koristi tko openldap na ubuntu/debianu ?
<jelly> cuo sam da ima neka Init doo firma koja zna radit s tim
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ja koristim
<obruT> kad su ukinuli faking slapd.conf mater im :)
<dodobas> godina dvije :)
<obruT> jebiga, kad prckam po prastarim ldap serverima :)
<jelly> bilo je to godine 2007e kad su /etc/ldap/ stigle nesreceeeee
<jelly> cek, to se ni ne rimuje
<BotaniCar> promijeni godinu u 2003 :) 
<jelly> nemrem godinu mijenjat, da je bilo 2003 ne bi ti ni znao za slapd.conf
<BotaniCar> ne bi puno izgubio time :)
<BotaniCar> i,rekao si to kao da sad znam ( brzo gugla) :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/432131_2395801350792_435263440_n.jpg
<jelly> Sysco, eh
<weshmashian> i tak, slaganje perluša sa 10 godina starom instalacijom perla...
<weshmashian> covjek bi reko da je danas ponedjeljak. oh, wait...
<BotaniCar> i see what you did there , weshmashian :)
<BotaniCar> ima epiphany neki add blocker ? 
<Dud> ponedjeljak 13. tananananan( muzika iz zone sumraka il čega več)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: it wasn't me!
<obruT> katafakingstrofa, fakat su zakomplicirali ovu inicijalnu konfiguraciju ldapa do krajnosti
<ivoks> ?
<obruT> pa prvo preko ldiff fajlova ucitaj module, pa ucitaj sheme pa tek onda inicijaliziraj bazu i radi :P
<obruT> prije jebote za 30 sekundi napisem slapd.conf i sve radi :P
<drj_cro> quit
<drj_cro> pozz :)
<ivoks> ovi crtaci karata u bih su skroz posandrcali
<hbogner> kaj bi ivoks ?
<ivoks> traze crnu goru da im da komad teritorija
<ivoks> s kojim bi izasli na boku kotorsku
<ivoks> tj., ne traze, tvrde da je bih imao izlaz na boku kotorsku
<hbogner> aha
<dodobas> ykoee
<hbogner> oj dodobas 
<obruT> ispizdit cu s javom, osgi frameworkom, gemini.naming bundleom i faking ldapom
<ivoks> nemoj da ti ja kazem s cim cu ja ispizdit
<ivoks> s gremlinima
<dodobas> ivoks: pazi na one s lijeve strane :)
<ivoks> pas mater i switchevima
<ivoks> i hardveru za kojeg nikoga ne mozes nista pitati
<ivoks> svi ga prvi put vide :/
<dodobas> hmm, placa mi porasla 113kn :)
<ivoks> blago tebi
<ivoks> bit ce da radis za drzavu
<ivoks> pijvico :)
<dodobas> jup... jos... 3 godina
<jelly> onda u pemziju?!
<ivoks> ne, onda ce dobiti status branitelja
<dodobas> vis' vis' samo da se propucam kroz nogu... pa da dobijem i invalidninu...
<dodobas> onda... vjerojatno snadji se druze...
<obruT> jebote, koristimo framework koji rjesava najgore nocne more programera - dependency hell... i tak, ja napravim aplikaciju, sve radi super, kolega izdeploya jedan modul i sve se raspadne u 3pm :P
<dodobas> obruT: zato svaku aplikaciju pises od operativnog sustava... :)
<obruT> dane gubim na to, dosao sam do source koda od tog neke implementacije java naminga i sad to trebam istrazit, koju kitu on ne inicijalirizra dobro i sve
<obruT> sto je najgore, spoji se na ldap server, dohvati podatke i umre :P
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEUrEPPABbY
<datase> ivoks: Title: Jeremy Foley Crash - Pikes Peak 2012, Views: 10135, Rating: 98.386554%
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rVdS8Qnvb8
<datase> ivoks: Title: Bobby Regester Crash - Pikes Peak 2011, Views: 1099601, Rating: 95.77938%
<ivoks> gasim sve i idem se jebat
<ivoks> u zdrav mozak
<jelly-home> .rt 
<datase> jelly-home: jellese's recenttracks: Fang Island – Sideswiper, Fang Island – Life Coach, Fang Island – Daisy, Fang Island – Life Coach, Fang Island – Daisy
<jelly-home> ^^ blesavo sretno post-rokijanje
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-14
<dodobas> yelaoaf
<drj_cro> jutro
<weshmashian> \o
<BotaniCar|2> jutro, junacine
<BotaniCar|2> .rt
<BotaniCar|2> nema bas neko dugo sjecanje, ili sam imao drugi nick .. :) 
<drj_cro> Odabrano ime sljedeće inačice Debiana: "Jessie" : damn to ko zena na brodu :)
<weshmashian> Jessie James?
<weshmashian> đe si, đejmz? :)
<drj_cro> jessie iz crtica ona kaubojka
<weshmashian> cek, jos se drze Toy Storya?
<drj_cro> da
<weshmashian> "nemam gzip", "evo, skini: gzip-compiled.tar.gz" fuuuuu....
<drj_cro> :)
<BotaniCar|2> LOL !
<stemdA> ivoks: nije BiH imala izlaz na Boku Kotorsku, nego je Dubrovačka republika dala mrvicu svojeg teritorija (sjeverozapadno - Neum i jugoistočno - Prevlaku) Turcima da se zaštiti od Venecije i ostalih mogućih napadača od napada s kopna
<BotaniCar|2> imam na jednom od portala kalendar u koji si biljezim kaj delam :) Fakat izgleda kao da radim, a ne IRCam, kad covjek sve to posharano vidi :D
<stemdA> kad se Tursko (Osmansko) carstvo raspalo, Prevlaka je vraćena Dubrovačkoj republici/Dalmaciji
<stemdA> Neum je ostao BiH
<BotaniCar|2> stemdA: tisucu mu bubnjeva Darkwooda , pa sto cesce ne prospes koji ovakav biser mudrosti ! :)
<stemdA> jbg, to piše u povijesnim knjigama
<stemdA> nemrem češće, jer nisam čitao takve knjige na faksu, nego Kernighana i Ričija, i sve takve "nepotrebne" knjige onda :)
<BotaniCar|2> Eh,ah , bar imas fux :)
<BotaniCar|2> Inace, kak si kaj, si bil na godisnjem ? 
<stemdA> jesam
<stemdA> kind of ;)
<BotaniCar|2> haha, kaj, rad u firmi si zamijenio radom kod kuce ? 
<stemdA> da
<BotaniCar|2> dobrodosao u klub :) Ja sam dobio regres ( !! ) i potrosio ga na okucnicu :) 
<stemdA> :)
<stemdA> kraj priče o Neumu: 1945. je Hebrang iščupao od Janeza hrvatski dio Istre, iako se drug Kardelj tome jako protivio, naime drug Edo je 'tio da cijela Istra bude Slovenska
<obruT> K&R, Stevenson, Tanenbaum, Schenier... to su knjige za mladice, a ne povijest :P
<stemdA> ali nije uspio iščupati hrvatski dio Srijema (Suboticu u kojoj se kazalište od osnivanja do negdje 1950-ih zvalo Hrvatsko narodno kazalište)
<stemdA> niti Neum
<stemdA> kako se završilo je opet povijest
<stemdA> kažu, drugovima Marku, Đilasu i Kardelju je smrdio Hebrang, pa su ga 1948. sjebali
<stemdA> danas je u Subotici Srpsko narodno pozorište, Hrvati se broje u tragovima
<stemdA> u Neumu je bolje, država jest BiH, ali Hrvati su većinsko stanovništvo
<stemdA> kako će završiti sporovi sa susjedima, ne zna niti Vidoviti Milan :D
<obruT> milan sve zna
<BotaniCar|2> mogu zavrsiti kako hoce ako u 'core' hrvatskoj nema leba da se jede :)
<stemdA> privreda je pak drugo pitanje
<obruT> samo uzmes tanjir, okrenes prema televizoru, brojis unazad od 10-1 i kad vidis pauka na zidu, ako ide na istok, neum ce biti hrvacki
<stemdA> imaš jednu (novu) knjigu koja analizira hrvatsku privredu u zadnjih 200 (pa i 500) godina
<stemdA> u odnosu na EU, tj. države EU
<BotaniCar|2> tanka neka knjizica ?
<obruT> ima jednu stranicu i pise "privreda ode u tri picke mat*"
<jelly-home> a drzava oprasta dugove uvoznicima
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: what is this 'regres' you're speaking of? :P
<drj_cro> http://www.24sata.hr/reporteri/pazi-stup-razbila-je-mercedes-na-potpuno-praznom-parkingu-277565 
<weshmashian> Hrvatska - novi Vatikan - opraštamo Vam sve!
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: company's surplus of money delivered by truck and piled up in front of store, in which you spend it all for 2 things you don't need and can fit a small pocket.
<stemdA> "Hrvatska oko 1500. godine po stupnju gospodarskog razvoja nalazila se oko 2 posto iznad svjetskog i oko 25 posto ispod zapadnoeuropskog prosjeka"
<stemdA> prije 500 godina smo zaostajali!
<stemdA> "1913. godine, već smo bitno nazadovali: bili smo oko 9 posto ispod svjetskog i čak 60 posto ispod zapadnoeuropskog prosjeka"
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: jeote, zadnji put se tu regres spominjo kad sam doso u firmu i nisam ga dobio jer sam, jel'te, tek doso :)
<stemdA> "2005. bila smo oko 17 posto iznad svjetskog, ali čak 160 posto ispod zapadnoeuropskog prosjeka"
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: od onda mu ni spomena, ha ? :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: yup :)
<stemdA> cijeli tekst od Letice: http://kolumne.savjest.com/kolumna.php?s_vjest_id=757&200-hrvatskih-i-2012-svjetskih-ekonomskih-ljeta
<weshmashian> "premjestio sam racunalo negdje [na lokaciji], mozete mi rec gdje je?" dfuq?!
<stemdA> neće nikoga razveseliti :) ali nije loša stvar znati da Hrvatska nazaduje od 1500. nadalje
<weshmashian> odustajem od ovog tjedna...
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ja sam od njega digao ruke jos proslu nedjelju :)
<weshmashian> smartass :)
<BotaniCar|2> notz so smart, still @work here :( 
<weshmashian> :D
<weshmashian> i ode jos jedan monitor..
<weshmashian> odem doma dalje spavat, ovo nema smisla vise
<BotaniCar|2> ostani,strgaj jos nekaj :)
<weshmashian> :D
<weshmashian> za divno cudo - nisam ja strgo :P
<BotaniCar|2> nekak mora da si pomogao, inace te ne bi tako pogodilo :)
<weshmashian> ah, zaboravih da je utorak, najusraniji dan u tjednu
<BotaniCar|2> sutra se ne dela , 4 real ? :) 
<weshmashian> 5real :D
<BotaniCar|2> woohooooo
<weshmashian> dodje mi da se dignem u rano jutro, velim zeni da idem delat i zasjednem u neki birc tih 8h :D
<BotaniCar|2> ja idem na kupanac :) Skupe su mi bertije :)
<weshmashian> pffft
<BotaniCar|2> Probaj pit u bertiji, a ne sjedit samo, bude i tebi skupa :)
<dodobas> sto je sutra?
<jelly-home> velika gospa?
<dodobas> hmm, ahh...
<BotaniCar|2> Imamo i jednu malu gospu, ali nju ne slavimo tak jako :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ce bit alka na TVu ? 
<drj_cro> bila alka 5og
<BotaniCar|2> iss, kak nish ne znam, thx
<drj_cro> hm openwrt il dd-wrt?
<dodobas> tomato :)
<drj_cro> jel ga koristis?
<dodobas> yup... vec 4 godine
<drj_cro> nis od tomata na mom tp-linku.. idem testirat openwrt
<jelly> a bon-bon
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<BotaniCar|2> tomcat... 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/reporteri/pazi-stup-razbila-je-mercedes-na-potpuno-praznom-parkingu-277565
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> tomcat ?
<SilverSpace> avion :P
<dodobas> obruT: onaj crtic... ne sjecas sa?
<SilverSpace> ma prava pila http://aviones.herobo.com/F14a.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> na tom parkiralistu lesnine je opasno voziti 
<SilverSpace> ljudi uopce ne idu po nacrtanom putu nego sjecu prazno parkiraliste
<SilverSpace> tak je sigurno i ova pogodila stup
<obruT> uh, dobro... ja vec mislio da je rijec o stanovitom servlet containeru :)
<BotaniCar|2> siguran sam da drj_cro parkira avione na router :)
<dodobas> obruT: pa zaboga... ni nakon 2 tretmana bunikom... moras ostati pribran i ne spominjati 'stanovitog'
<SilverSpace> tko to trosi buniku :)
<dodobas> ocito obruT 
<obruT> evo mi doticni vec neko vrijeme podvaljuje sebe u java.naming.factory.url.pkgs
<SilverSpace> dodobas: aha druzi se sa shamanom :)
<obruT> kad vec mislis da ti nivoi apstrakcije i patterna u smisli factorija idu na zivce, evo buildera ! koji buildaju factoryje :P
<obruT> treba meni nesto jace od bunike :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: terapija radi samo ako je se pridrzavas :) Nema danas-tri -jointa-sutra-nijedan ! 
<dodobas> obruT: to ti je tako kad se problem ide rijesavati na krivom mjestu :)
<dodobas> an kraju samo gomilas java kod i developer je sretan :)
<dodobas> zato je java super...
<BotaniCar|2> ne znam zakaj posiljci iz Kine treba 20-30 dana da stigne kod nas .. 
<SilverSpace> zasto kineza nema u atletici 
<SilverSpace> spori su
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nah... nauceni su da ce... ako bjeze biti upucani...
<dodobas> dok ovi afrikanci bjeze cijeli zivot od zvijeri...
<dodobas> jedino onaj Yao Ming.. kako vec... prepone... ali on je zavrsio u USA dosta rano...
<SilverSpace> primjetio sam ako narucis od kineza preko ebay brze stigne nego sa njihovih web ducana
<SilverSpace> majke mi ne mogu se nagledati ove Tine http://www.jutarnji.hr/dubrovnik--nase-najljepse-manekenke-predstavile-kupace-kostime-i-haljine/1047204/
<SilverSpace> moram loto igrati :)
<ivoks> stemdA: objasni to BiH
<dodobas> ivoks: pa objasnjeno je.... 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: da da , riba je brutalna
<SilverSpace> stigla mi sjeckalica http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200765305620&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160
<SilverSpace> sad kad mi vise ne treba
<ivoks> di sam ja dosao
<ivoks> upravo prosao auto sa hardcore vibes od mark oha
<ivoks> pita me lik 'a sto se desi ako pukne guma na biciklu'
<ivoks> ne znam kakav odgovor ljudi ocekuju
<dodobas> mozda da bolnicke troskove snosis ti kao pruzatelj usluge ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> kaj mu nisi rekao 'vjerojatno padnes':)
<ivoks> ne znam kak bi pao
<hbogner> ma je bas ce past i shebat se ak se probusi guma, meni niz sljeme eksplodirala zracnica pa sam normalno stao
<BotaniCar|2> nda, a ti si slusaoc Mark'oh-a s 0h biciklistickog staza :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Nitko osim takvog ne bi pitao kaj se desi nego pogledao jel ima ona torbica s priborom ispod zica ;)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW-gsjTxyuI
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Kerékpár karbantartás - 6. rész, Defekt javítás, Views: 12928, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> sve ga razumijes
<dodobas> http://ollydbg.de/Paperbak/ :D
<dodobas> vrijeme je za novi backup policy :)
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: nesto slicno sam testirao pred 10 godina, jedna kopija na papiru, druga na CDu. CD vremenom izgubio refleksiju, papir ostao citljiv :)
<dodobas> :D :D :D
<BotaniCar|2> E, vazno je reci da papir treba vakumirati i spremiti u mrak :)
<BotaniCar|2> ostaje samo pitanje voluminoznosti :( 
<dodobas> hmm, gdje se moze upisati klesarska skola u rh...
<dodobas> ili neki tecaj...
<BotaniCar|2> pa, mozes bilo kojem kamenorescu kraj groblja na poduku .. vjerojatno budes i bolje placen nego sad :)
 * drj_cro zamislja dodobas-a kako klese svoj backup :)
<dodobas> eh... klesanje... i kamenorestvo... to je potpuno drugacije
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: pa negdje moras poceti ! 
<dodobas> ne zanimaju me busilice i dijamantne pile... nego hardcore alat...
<dodobas> tj. zanat :)
<BotaniCar|2> meh, prvo si moras narezati backup medije :)
<dodobas> pa e.... otici u planinu... odokativno procijeniti gdje da pocnem vaditi kamen...
<dodobas> pa onda izrezati kamene listove...
<BotaniCar|2> iako, mislim da je pravi put slijediti likove koji su urezali glave Am. predsjednika u brdo. Napraviti backup tako da ga mozes procitati s 20 milja udaljenosti :) I nadati se da backup ne sadrzi nista povjerljivo :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: ono sto moras skrivati nije vrijedno backupa :)
<drj_cro> evo BotaniCar|2 vec smislja i enkripciju za kamenobackup
<BotaniCar|2> samo se vi zajebavajte,ali ako rijesim problem potresa i pomicanja tektonskih ploca, eto me u biznizu :9
<BotaniCar|2> mislim da bi moje backup procedure mogle revitalizirati i gradjevinsku industriju ..moram Cacica konzultirati prije dodatnih koraka
<dodobas> drj_cro: enkripcija nikad nije problem.... problem je dekripcija :)
<dodobas> pitanje za znalce... sto se dogadja s xlib-om na waylandu ? :)
<obruT> nista... na waylandu zavrtis x server koji ce koristiti xlib bazirane aplikacije
<obruT> nekak sumnjam da je trivijalno sportati xlib na ne klijent-server platformu
<dodobas> no s vremenom... moguce da xlib odehbu
<obruT> dalo bi se nesto iskemijat, al ono, nije to to
<obruT> pa vjerojatno hoce, s vremenom isceznut
<obruT> sjecam se vremena dok sam drito s tim radio, muka je paziti na sve stvari
<obruT> gtk, koliko los da je bio, je bio spas :)
<dodobas> ma frend neku igru radi... pa kao... xlib mu je najbolji... da je sve ostalo bloat...
<dodobas> na znam sto da mu kazem :)
<BotaniCar|2> pozeli mu srecu i vozi dalje :)
<BotaniCar|2> mozes ga eventualno pitati na kakav kamen ce backupirati source :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: to smo vec dogovorili, to ce outsourcat meni :)
<BotaniCar|2> hebeno !! 
<dodobas> samo da naucim klesat...
<dodobas> ali zbilja... to bi bas htio... fora je raditi s kamenom... nepredvidljiv je 
<BotaniCar|2> meni bi bilo ok i s drvetom , ne zezam se
<dodobas> a to kao nesto znam, kamen nista...
<BotaniCar|2> ja s drvom znam onoliko koliko kao klinac naucis kad imas cesto pod rukom drvo i posjedujes vlastiti noz :) 
<dodobas> luk i strijele znaci :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ae ae .)
<hbogner> dodobas, na brac u bracku "skolu" mramora
<hbogner> ako sve zakaze ja mogu na baustelu postavljat krovove, ovaj vikend proveo 2 dana na krovu
<hbogner> rodjak pokrivao kucu
<dodobas> hbogner: nravno... sto vec niti :P
<BotaniCar|2> kaj je to ove godine, svi u krovove investiraju,a brojke kazu da nezaposlenost raste :)
<hbogner> pomagao prvo i u 2 sata kaze mi frajer koji je postavljao, vidio si kako ide, nastavi dalje
<hbogner> i ode on
<jelly> pametan!
<jelly> on, ne ti ;-)
<hbogner> jelly, je, on je pobjegao, ja nisam na vrijeme :D
<weshmashian> meni je backup knaufanje :D
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ali ... to je .. nije trajno :)
<weshmashian> edit: sto se posla tice...
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: neka, taman propadne kad podaci prestanu bit potrebni :D
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: mi ovdje pricamo o backupu za vjecnost, nesto sto je vidljivo iz orbite (orbital recovery .. marketing strucnjak u meni svrsava) ,a ti bi na necem poroznom poput knaufa radio .. :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: jedini kontra argument mi je: boobies!
<BotaniCar|2> b( . )( . )bies, says thou ? OK :) My argument is invalid :)
<weshmashian> \o/
<weshmashian> hm, trebo sam 2-3 spejsa opalit tak da izgleda ko da pridrzava...
<BotaniCar|2> hehe , izgledalo bi kao uzak struk i MEGA pupak :)
<weshmashian> :D
<BotaniCar|2> di je sad jelly, on je ASCII master :)
<weshmashian> krenuo je crtat al' smo mu brejknuli combo
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<BotaniCar|2> nego, jel probao tko instalirati ubuntu na telefon ? 
<weshmashian> o_O
<BotaniCar|2> ja nemrem, pre smijesan mi je hardver 
<weshmashian> ja ne zelim
<weshmashian> vidis, trebam probat stavit android na iphone
<weshmashian> kad smo vec kod totalno useless stvari
<BotaniCar|2> citam, ima neki ubuntu driven projekt koji omogucava da android i ubuntu dijele kernel, dok je u ruci, telefon je android, kad je u cradleu,postane PC 
<weshmashian> hm, vidis, to cak i zvuci zanimljivo
<weshmashian> skoro
<jelly> ne bi stavljao ubuntu na nista sto nema bar 1-2 giga memorije
<jelly> zato ne zelim ni primirisat raspi
<hbogner> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<weshmashian> al' raspi ima debi(l)an imidz
<dodobas> da... ovako je bilo http://i.imgur.com/YwSwZ.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: i ja evlim, dok nemam hardver na kojem to moze 'letit' , necu prbavati , ne treba mi lag od 10 sekundi kad se javljam na telefon
<BotaniCar|2> to, dodobas , tocno to :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: ali, ali... to zvuci savrseno za helldesk!
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: helpdesk softver koji trosim ima android app , taman kad pomislis da si sve odvikao od toga da te mailaju / zovu popodne/vikendom - oni odluce biti pristojni i otvoriti ticket :) 
<BotaniCar|2> bastards work is never done :(
<obruT> cini se da je CCC ove godine u Hamburgu ?!?
<BotaniCar|2> kaj je CCC ? 
<obruT> chaos communication congress
<BotaniCar|2> Nema veze s Rusima ? :(
<obruT> nope :)
<obruT> evo reportazica iz 2009-te: http://free-ka.t-com.hr/ib/pics/konf/ccc/26c3/
<jelly> tam uvijek bude simpaticnih stvari, lijepo od njih da snimaju sva predavanja
<obruT> da, fakat ima super zanimljivih predavanja i super je da ih daju za download (ili cak i live stream)
<obruT> ali fora je i biti tamo :)
<jelly> od njih znam da je chip&pin probijen, da je gsm mreza probijena...
<obruT> malo promjenit sredinu, zajebavat se po gradu, pogledat/poslusat predavanja, razmjenit iskustva...
<obruT> jedino sto ce sad prijevoz do Hamburga biti malo skuplji, za Berlin se naslo za sitne pare
<BotaniCar|2> super su mi zagrizeni windows administratori (sto to ja pishem .. ) , frajer odbija moju tvrdnju da je Active Directory nadostukani LDAP :)
<BotaniCar|2> 'pache, cini se da je ljut :)
<obruT> pa sad... dalo bi se o tome
<obruT> LDAP je samo protokol
<BotaniCar|2> istina
<obruT> ovo debugiranje koje sad radim me podsjeca na faking Inception
<obruT> vise ne znam sto je stvarnost i sto je istina :P
<jelly> you have to go deeper
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: debugiras i budis se u vlaku koji ce eksplodirati (samose tak neceg sjecam od cijelog Inceptiona)
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, vlak koji ce eksplodirat, da to nije "source code" a ne inception?
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: pa, i jedno i drugo su filmovi, ne ? Netko VR nesto, ?bum bum* *hack* The End 
<obruT> hehe :)
<obruT> jel gledo tko ovaj novi "total recall" ?
<BotaniCar|2> kaj vec  ima torrenta ?
<obruT> pa ima u kinima :P
<drj_cro> upravo na radiju:Nakon tragedije u fukushami otkriveni mutriani leptiri,, jooo godzila dolazi :)
<drj_cro> s/mutriani/mutirani/ :)
<BotaniCar|2> ako ju leptiri ne pojedu :9
<BotaniCar|2> http://weird.stareastasia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/weird-china-076.jpg
<civija> ivoks: ping
<civija> ivoks: je li znas kome se treba javiti da se jedan patch iz vanilla kernela ubaci u ubuntu kernel?
<ivoks> bugfix?
<civija> recimo tako
<civija> ustvari 
<civija> dodan support za jedan bluetooth device
<civija> par linija je patch
<ivoks> launchpad
<ivoks> prijavis da uredjaj ne radi i attachas patch
<ivoks> bug u linux paketu
<civija> ok, tnx
<ivoks> ako je prije radilo, onda je to regression i sigurno ce ubaciti u trenutne verzije
<civija> ne znam je li prije radio
<civija> cisto sumnjam
<ivoks> ako nikad nije radilo, onda ce u 12.10, a 12.04 ce traziti daljnja testiranja
<civija> btw, 12.10 ima 3.5 kernel
<civija> je li tako?
<ivoks> nisam siguran
<ivoks> na mobitelu sam
<ivoks> u lici
<ivoks> pod satorom
<civija> aha :)
<ivoks> cekam struju
<civija> tako kaze packages.ubuntu.com
<hbogner> pa stra sad radis u lici?
<ivoks> lost theory festival
<ivoks> rentam bicikle
<obruT> wtf je lost theory festival... samo neki hasisari tamo
<obruT> ma kakvi hasisari, sinteticari
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> ali daleko im ducan, pa bicikli idu ko ludi
<obruT> bas me zanima tko je na didgeridoo radionicama
<ivoks> u jednom danu se zaradi vise nego na cijelom terraneu
<ivoks> a evo i kise...
<hbogner> ivoks, bitno da biznis ide
<ivoks> brijem da se dvoje rusa izgubilo
<ivoks> kao na sat, a nema ih vec tri sata
<hbogner> taman sam htio pitat kaj ako ti netko nevrati bicikl?
<obruT> jesu ti rusi bili onak niski i tamnoputi ? :)
<obruT> mozda pitali: "gazda, posto bicikli ?"
<ivoks> imam podatke
<ivoks> i sliku :-)
<obruT> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/49070_100001480786431_352_n.jpg ? :)
<ivoks> ircam prek telefona
<ivoks> pa nemrem to otvorit
<ivoks> spaljena ekipa
<ivoks> hoda okolo i vice rainbow
<hbogner> ivoks, na slici je osoba koja bi mogla skupljat srato zeljezo il prodavat cigle
<hbogner> *staro
<hbogner> odoh na pivu, SilverSpace s tobom neki drugi dan
<hbogner> pozdrav
<obruT> ivoks: nego, daj nabavi tih sarenih papirica sto se dilaju tamo i donesi kad navratis u zg :)
<obruT> nist, odo doma... odjebat javu i osgi i eclipse virgo i sve programerske pizdarije, nabijem autore gemini naminga na kiturinu vise puta za redom
 * obruT ode
<obruT> pozdrav!
<ivoks> bok
<ivoks> ko da sam na kozari boku
<ivoks> evo i heineken kamiona
<ivoks> GLE ov
<ivoks> sHir
<stemdA> ivoks: na drugarici Vesnici Pusić je da objasni našim najdražim susjedima iz BiH povijesne činjenice
<stemdA> samo što se sav naježim kad čujem da je ona išla s nekim hrvatskim susjedima pričati o granici
<stemdA> jer pitam se "koliko ćemo ovaj put teritorija izgubiti"
<stemdA> na Svetoj Geri Janezi imaju vojsku, a imali bi i u Jadranu da imaju ratnu mornaricu :D
<ivoks> hebiga
<ivoks> tako smo birali
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-15
<dodobas> yeloee
<ivoks> kak je lijepo postaviti sator u lici
<ivoks> na terraneu nikako klinove zabiti u kamen :-)
<dodobas> ivoks: su noci hladne
<dodobas> tipa ispod 10stepeni
<ivoks> ne znam koliko je bilo ali su mi se stopala smrzla
<ivoks> u svakom slucaju rosno jutro
<dodobas> jesu se vratili rusi ? :)
<ivoks> nisu :-)
<dodobas> :D
<ivoks> mozda su mislili jedan dan, a rekli jedsn sat
<dodobas> moguce...
<ivoks> Aleksandr Dalakian
<ivoks> rodjen '88.
<dodobas> mozda su mislili platiti jedan sat :)
<ivoks> jos struju nisam dobio :-\
<ivoks> a i nisam jeo 24h
<dodobas> nova dijeta ? :)
<ivoks> ne, pecenjarnica do mene isto nije dobila struju :-)
<dodobas> dobro da niste na brdu... 20km od civilizacije :)
<ivoks> nadje se tu i neka zgodna cura
<ivoks> 6km od polucivilizacije (gracac)
<ivoks> jebo ih struja
<dodobas> cijeli kamp nema?
<ivoks> ma ima
<ivoks> al se valjda urokali jucer, pa nisu jos svi dobili
<ivoks> sve je to ok, festival pocinje tek vecerss
<dodobas> ima u trgovinskim centrima... mali agregat 600W ... ~800kn ili tako nesto
<ivoks> vec sam ja platio za struju
<ivoks> 100 eira je najam 16m2 sa strujom
<ivoks> brijem da mi se redarka upucava
<dodobas> ivoks: ili si u bunilu zbog manjka hrane :)
<ivoks> ne, nisam
<ivoks> steta kaj ima godina ko snjezana mehun
<ivoks> a nema tolko novaca :-)
<ivoks> www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-19264245
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> struja! :)
<ivoks> a i rusi su dosli
<ivoks> i uzeli jos jedan bicikl
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/veliki-pozar-u-vodicama-namjerno-izazvala-dvojica-splicana/1047784/
<ivoks> treba ih poslati na odgojno obrazovne mjere u vrapce
<SilverSpace> u kamenolom 
<ivoks> najjaci su mi likovi koji dodju kampirati ovdje tjedan dana i onda prvo sto pitaju je 'where can i rent the tent'
<ivoks> cak mi zao sto odlazim danas
<ivoks> amerika ima PI * 100 * milijun stanovnika
<ivoks> koliko god ova ekipa kenjala kako su alternativci i ne vole tehniku
<ivoks> vise ih se vozi autom nego biciklom
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/527159_10150980273000658_1716866927_n.jpg
<ivoks> hahahahaha
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-16
<dodobas> yelok
<weshmashian> \0
<dodobas> svakoga dana u svakom pogledu, sve vise napredujem
<dodobas> svakoga dana u svakom pogledu, sve vise napredujem
<dodobas> svakoga dana u svakom pogledu, sve vise napredujem
<ivoks_> Fixed a problem where RENDER Glyphs operations would exhibit severe performance issues in certain cases, such as when used with gradients by Cairo and Chromium.
<ivoks> Fixed several bugs that could cause some OpenGL programs to hang when calling fork(3).
<ivoks> Fixed a bug that caused display corruption when setting some transforms, especially when panning a transformed display.
<ivoks> Fixed a bug that caused extra RandR events to be generated the first time a display is hotplugged.
<ivoks> jebte nvidia, pa sto je radilo u tom driveru? :)
<BotaniCar> jutro
<drj_cro> jutar
<dodobas> ivoks: putpixel ? :)
<ivoks> ?
<dodobas> osnovna 2d operacija...
<dodobas> putpixel at coord(x,y) color...
<ivoks> ah
<obruT> plot 15,20
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/480827_10151053415258360_556996070_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> kak radit' na linuxu nekad zna .. nagraditi covjeka :) 
<BotaniCar> Jebem se s necim kaj je rjesivo, ali bi inace morao masno platiti
<BotaniCar> i probam pric problemu s druge platforme (ljunix, jel) , i kit mi se ponudi da ima rjesenje za to kaj me muci i da mi kod besplatno :)
<dodobas> jeste isprobali windows 8 ?
<BotaniCar> probavam ga vec 3 mjeseca
<BotaniCar> muci me kaj windows server 2012 nemam di staviti ..
<BotaniCar> nemres ga virtualizirati jer prvo kaj oce nasrat bude hyper-v rola
<dodobas> jesu stavili konacno bazu kao filesystem ?
<BotaniCar> erm, NTFS je DB based FS ;) Jos od NT4
<dodobas> pricali su oni i o sqlfs-u ili tako nesto
<dodobas> za vistu su to spremali
<BotaniCar> ah,neki su ficuri implementirani jos onda, nisam siguran da li se nastavilo gurati u tom smjeru. Bum procital malo pa ti viknem, nisam se sjetio to pogledati
<BotaniCar> Ahh, da, ReFS , prepakiravanje NTFS-a. Backward compatability s NTFSom, nove djidje 
<BotaniCar> proguglaj 'surendra verma' , frajer im je blogger koji pokriva taj dio
<dodobas> uglavnom, ne moras, nije toliko bitno, to mi se onda cinilo kao zanmljiva 'prednost'
<BotaniCar> nene,dapace, ako se sjetis jos cega, samo reci 
<BotaniCar> ta ce mi stvar piti krv narednih XY godina, red je procitati :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: hehe, jesi vidio kak se MS hvali da imaju milijun downloada za hyper-v... u koje broje svaki put kad ga 2012 povuce
<jelly-home> automatski jel
<BotaniCar> jelly: imun sam na marketing, pogledam specku i ili mi se dopada ili ne :) Ovo s milju downloada je fakat smijesno, ali , u novi hyper-v sam zaljubljen :)
<BotaniCar> Brijem da su se vmware decki preznojili kad su procitali feature list :)
<jelly-home> ma jok
<jelly-home> nove featuri = nestabilno, ak uopce radi
<BotaniCar> Zivo me zanima da li ce i za server 2012 izdati besplatnu Hyper-v ediciju , kao za 2008  ; da se okoristim :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: nadam se da ne bu kak si rekao :)
<jelly-home> kvalitetna konkurencija je uvijek dobra stvar za kupca
<jelly-home> vrag zna da bi vmware mogao smanjiti cijene za licence <g>
<BotaniCar> mhm :)
<BotaniCar> Prije ce biti da ce izdati feature set koji su mislili cuvati za 2015, da ne dobijemo pre naglo sve kaj mozemo imati :9
<drj_cro> e ovo cu si nabavit http://www.break.com/index/stupid-or-awesome-the-invisible-helmet-2359034 :) (ak ikad to naprave)
<ivoks> imam ja jednu nevidljivu bic kacigu
<ivoks> dam ti ju za 10.000kn
<BotaniCar> meni si rekao da nije za bicikl nego za kajakarenje !!! 
<weshmashian> "dajte mi [prek mreže] prebacite podatke sa ugašenog računala na drugo računalo..."
<BotaniCar> ako je multidisciplinarna, ja dajem 10100 !!
<ivoks> samo sto je moja fakat nevidljiva
<weshmashian> pa issati, kaj su svi oglupili odjednom?
<ivoks> a ne ovo sranje zracni jastuk :)
<ivoks> nisu, uvijek su bili
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: 'zakaj ne vidim podatke na svom USB disku?' ( disk iskopcan i kod korisnika doma)
<weshmashian> hm, istina, onda su samo poceli vise zvat
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: jesi reko da reflashnu bios?
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: rekao sam im da napuste prostoriju dok ne sredimo problem 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: da pogodim, jos se uvijek rijesava? :D
<weshmashian> i onda me jos jedan lik trazi login info za svoj sajt za koji do sad nisam cuo... pa eote...
<BotaniCar> jasno, korisnik sretno pije kavu. Drugi je dobio diskretan SMS da donese disk na posao sutra - da g a ne sramotim pred kolegama
<weshmashian> odem krumpire kopat
<BotaniCar> hmm, imas sajtove za koje ni neznas ? Ima sisa tamo ? :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: jok, korisnik ima sajtove za koje ni neznam :D
<BotaniCar> ako korisnik ima, ti imas ! :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: neimade sisa, to mmiketa pitaj :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: u tom slucaju sam i ja prljavo bogat! (kad zbrojis sve korisnike, jel')
<BotaniCar> ako nemas sise, nemas nista :( 
<weshmashian> nestale mi sise od kad sam smrsavil :)
<weshmashian> elem, i za to mmiketa pitaj, on se uvijek hvaliso svojim sisama :)
<obruT> dize mi se zeludac :P
<BotaniCar> bar nekaj da postize erektivno stanje :)
<weshmashian> Achievment unlocked: make someone barf before noon!
<BotaniCar> woohoo, bit ce dobar dan, ipak :9
<weshmashian> sure hope so
<hbogner> e ivoks, jesu se vratili rusi?
<weshmashian> opet zongliram sa jedno 3 intervencije istovremeno
<weshmashian> a iza 13h ce bit tisina
<ivoks> hbogner: jesu da
<hbogner> zivi, zdrsavi, nije je medo napao :D
<hbogner> ili poskok
<obruT> sve je to goli k, njima je najveci bed ako ih napadne trijezno stanje uma
<dodobas> rainbow 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> hebemti titlove i enkodiranje istih
<BotaniCar> ČĆ ? 
<weshmashian> 'bemti registry virtualization na sedmici...
<BotaniCar> kaesad ? 
<weshmashian> nis, uvjek me sjebe :D
<BotaniCar> reg keyevi za ubuntu virtualku su nestali? :) 
<weshmashian> hm? ne ne, per-user registry VirtualStore
<BotaniCar> to ne postoji ! :)
<weshmashian> kak ne jebote kad me sad upravo ujebo?! :)
<BotaniCar> y u mock ? :)
<BotaniCar> kak te ujebo ? 
<weshmashian> pa imam appsu koja cita nesto iz HKLM\Software\Bla\Truc
<weshmashian> i dela pod jednim juzerom
<weshmashian> ulogiram se ko drugi i ponasa se ko da uopce ne postoji taj ke
<weshmashian> key
<weshmashian> a obicno su dva zajeba: ili drugi juzer nema permission cackat po tom dijelu registrya ili trazi na skroz drugom mjestu
<weshmashian> tipa wow6432whateverNode
<BotaniCar> ovo drugo je relevantno samo ako si lose importao user profil s starijeg OS-a 
<weshmashian> ak 'je 64bit masina a 32bit appsa
<weshmashian> nis ne importam :) clean install masina + clean install appsa
<BotaniCar> tranziciju system32>wow64 bi registar trebao napraviti za tebe
<BotaniCar> onda app installer ne zna :)
<weshmashian> e, tocno to :)
<weshmashian> ali tu je bila 32bit sedmica :)
<weshmashian> sa upaljenim UACom
<BotaniCar> nemoj sad OS kriviti kaj installer ne zna s UACom dogovor napravit' :)
<weshmashian> neam kaj drugo krivit ;)
<weshmashian> osim sebe kaj zaboravim na UAC svaki put
<BotaniCar> registar ti je sav u %systemRoot%\system32\config , virtualstorovi i problemi s njima bi trebali znaciti da ti user koji vrsi instalaciju nema permisije da to napravi 
<BotaniCar> ovo cak ni s UACom ne bi smjelo imati veze
<weshmashian> ali ima :) lokalni je admin, i jedan i drugi
<weshmashian> e, al' fora je kaj kad ubijem UAC sve ide kak treba
<BotaniCar> onda je installer sjebat :) 
<weshmashian> a i je, da, ne dela na sedmici pa treba rucno djidjabaje delat
<weshmashian> i velim liku da slozi installer kak se spada pa mi veli 'ne smijem dirat appsu!'
<BotaniCar> imamo mi jedan takav legacy software, rijesili smo stvar tak da smo userima rekli da ne prodajemo softver ako nemaju virtualku s XPom :) 
<weshmashian> i onda aj' ti rucno slazi sve i regaj dll-ove...
<weshmashian> nda, ovi moji prvo vele da radi i onda se cude ko pure dreku kad instalacija traje 4 sata
<weshmashian> koji je to bio zajeb kad smo prvi put radili install na sedmici, ihaj
<weshmashian> nas trojica tri dana potrosili da skuzimo u cem je problem :D
<BotaniCar> da da, a ti imas samo 450 dll asocijacija za registrirasti, a jedini nacin da saznas koje je da imas installer u loop-u dok ne ponestane gresaka :)
<weshmashian> skoro :D
<weshmashian> ok, vise-manje smo sve zajebe uspjeli izdokumentirat pa nije tolki bed vise, obavi se sve u po' cuke
<weshmashian> osim kad UAC ostane upaljen :)
<BotaniCar> mene fasciniraju devovi koji i nakon 3-4 godine imaju problema s UACom :)
<weshmashian> nda, kaj da ti velim, za ovu installer i dalje trazi .net 1.1 :/
<BotaniCar> do jaja, i, jel ga sam skine i postavi ako nema ? :D
<weshmashian> barem to napravi, da :)
<weshmashian> eksuli, lazem, to druga appsa dela, i ovo moram rucno
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> jebeno, posto aplikacija ? 
<weshmashian> neam poima :D
<weshmashian> no, rewrite je u planu zadnje tri godine :)
<ivoks> kak se na sve ove linux kanale ubaci ekipa koja drvi samo o drugim sustavima
<ivoks> :)
<weshmashian> brijem da bi do 2016 mogo krenut u realizaciju
<weshmashian> kad na linuxu sve dela :D *ahem*
<weshmashian> e ivoks, jes' ti jos tam u djubravi doma?
<ivoks> ne, ja sam na murteru :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: jesi si ti kupio samsunga s3jku?
<ivoks> drj_cro: jesam
<drj_cro> i kak si zadovoljan?
<ivoks> telefon ko telefon
<ivoks> bolji nego sensation od htca
<weshmashian> ivoks: kad nisi na murteru :P
<ivoks> weshmashian: onda si nadjem stan negdje u zagrebu
<weshmashian> mogo si to skratit jednostavno na 'ne' :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: 90% ljudi kaj na ##windows-server dodju po pomoc prvo istaknu nesto kao 'i'm a UNIX engineer' .. nekak mi izgleda da je prirodno da dodjes na kanal 'konkurencije' malo procakulat/naucit' :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da ČĆ
<SilverSpace> Super ovaj RPi pleya filmove
<jelly> SilverSpace: 1080p?  mkv?
<ivoks> manje ljudi...
<ivoks> mogao bi se ponovno okupati u moru
<jelly> <weshmashian> hm? ne ne, per-user registry VirtualStore # cool
<jelly> to ko da imas distru koja ti da da instaliras pakete kao user i da svaki user ima svoj dpkg db i /etc namespace
<SilverSpace> jelly: da bez problema
<jelly> al to sve radi prek hardverskog codeca jeli?
<SilverSpace> hm nemam pojma 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno
<weshmashian> jelly: je, slicno, bilo tko sistemski instalira ali su konfe user-specific :)
<ivoks> tja... kopenhagen
<ivoks> 10ak dana
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas sekundu ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: za jedno 15 minuta ću imat
<BotaniCar> oki, ja cu ispaliti kaj me zanima, pa ti kad mozes (ili netko drugi).
<BotaniCar> Imam debian6 , s kernelom 3.2 iz backporta , a u /boot imam unose kao na http://paste.debian.net/183891/. Smijem li obrisati sve *2.6* datoteke ?
<BotaniCar> pokusao sam i dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.32 , ali mi prijavljuje dependency probleme, ne znam da li je to dio iste price/problema
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> apt-get purge linux.*2.6.32.*
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: debian manual preferira dpkg, pa sam tak i isao , ne mislis da cu naletiti na isti dependency problem i ako probam kroz apt ? 
<ivoks> apt ce ti rijesiti taj problem
<ivoks> dpkg uklanja jedan paket
<dodobas> windows 7, samba domena ? jel se isplati ?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: imas pravo, nish, idem snapshotati i probati :) 
<ivoks> apt-get uklanja sve sto ne moze bez tog paketa
<BotaniCar> ivoks: izem kaj mi je potrgalo grub, ovo kaj si predlozio je proslo ok. Grub sam slozil za minutu. Thx. jelly hvala i tebi,ali necu te trebati za pomoc. 
<jelly> izvrsno :-D
<BotaniCar> I ja velim :) 
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNPSO5feQhc&feature=g-all-pls # via dobrica g+
<datase> jelly: Title: Oblaci_sprzen_senzor.avi, Views: 242, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> i eto mene u offtopicu, pustam taj filmek i imam 3FPS-a , zakaj ? Flash ?
<jelly> aaaaa saviour of the universe
<jelly> a gle, cclive u rukei skini ga pa pogledaj normalnim plejerom, ak radi bolje znaci da je Flash
<BotaniCar> meh, bum se vec nekak snasao, samo pitam jel ima neki 'already known' razlog da youtube steka
<hbogner> flash :D
<BotaniCar> mogli bi i vmware toolsi biti, vidim da mi onaj embedani youtube framemeter veli da dropa 12 od 30 frejmova .. 
<jelly> vrtish yt u virtualcu?!
<BotaniCar> pa, da :) 
<jelly> a mislim
<BotaniCar> Ako mogu doma, mogu i na poslu :)
<hbogner> i jos se cudis da je sporo :D
<BotaniCar> je je , znam :) 
<jelly> ja se cudim da je normalno ocekivati da to radi
<BotaniCar> a cuj, nije da nema resursa, ni grafulja ni proc se ne znoje bas dok pokrenem filmic .. vidis, doma mi to radi bolje - na virtualboxu :) Srecom ,nema Mmikea da bude slavodobitan kad ovo procita :)
<jelly> drugo da imas ESXi ili neki pristojan hypervisor i IOMMU-om dojebat pravu graficku u virtualac
<BotaniCar> ti zelis reci da vmware daje na trziste i neozbiljne virtualizatore , ili samo pljujes po paravirtualizaciji kao takvoj ? :D
<jelly> neki drugi*
<jelly> paravirtualizacija je... well, ne bi vrtio video na istoj
<jelly> vmware jos uvijek ima i workstation proizvode
<BotaniCar> here once was a sysadmin of exchange, who was starting to get quite deranged... he goofed his HELO, his brain turned to jello, and he ran out babbling in the rain.
<BotaniCar> Limerick FTW :)
<weshmashian> T-30min do pive, w00t!
<BotaniCar> 30 and counting till babysitting round 1 :) 
<jelly> tak je ponorel da mu se zadnji stih limericka nije rimovao sa prva dva, eh?
<hbogner> T-"dok skupim volje" do remonta 3 kompa :)
<BotaniCar> heh :( 
<BotaniCar> jelly: mislio sam da je prioritet da je rima saljiva i vrckasta, pa makar na ustrb konzistencije :) 
<jelly> ofskroz
<BotaniCar> ionako je skladana u minuti za gnjavatora na kanalu, ispalo je tak dobro da sam morao podijeliti :9
<jelly> izostavit dž je praktički osobna uvreda
<BotaniCar> :))))))
<ivoks> medjedi vode 4:2
<ivoks> hokej poceo vec u 8. mjesecu :)
<ivoks> omg
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install bb ; bb
<jelly-home> haha, to sam vrtijo pred 15 godina na faxu na 486sx, u 100x37 text modu 
<jelly-home> 4 channel mod za muziku ;-)
<dodobas> apt-cache show bb ?
<jelly-home> tad su graficke kartice jos imale tekst modove vrijedne spomena
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> mozda cu morati u engljesku u ponedjeljak
<hbogner> u zemlju proletersku? sto's tamo?
<ivoks> klijent dize paniku :)
<ivoks> WW: Symbols gone missing (what did you do!?!)
<ivoks> II: No new modules (hope you're happy, slacker)
<ivoks> ah, kernel.... :)
<ivoks> Glumica Mayim Bialik (36), poznata po ulozi u popularnoj humorističnoj seriji "Teorija velikog praska", doživjela je jučer prometnu nesreću u Los Angelesu u kojoj je teško ozlijeđena, javlja TMZ.
<ivoks> PENNYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!
<ivoks> nije penny
<CrazyLemon> kaley cuoco = penny :)
<jelly-home> amy
<hbogner> dobro da nije penny :D
<jelly-home> velis, da joj moze pjevati pjesmicu
<jelly-home> huh, dealextreme je poceo shipati iz shenzhena drito, cn postom, umjesto hk postom
<jelly-home> http://www.610cktb.com/blogs/lfedoruk/blogentry.aspx?BlogEntryID=10416298
<jelly-home> "Invisible Bicycle Helmet"
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-17
<ivoks> ;win 16
<dodobas> yeloeee
<weshmashian> \0
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> konacno!
<ivoks> jeb. mu mat. i hardveru
<ivoks> fakat je hardver gubio pakete
<ivoks> koji zasu... rijesiti problem 21 minutu prije sastanka na kojem ti klijent moze otici ili doslovno svr... i obecati jos novaca
<dodobas> switch?
<ivoks> cak ne ni switch
<ivoks> nego soc
<ivoks> fak, tak me nazivciralo to sve
<SilverSpace> medvescak jucer pobjedio prvaka norveske 6:3
<ivoks> da, znam
<ivoks> zanoski je zvjer
<ivoks> ovi su dali dva gola iz PPa, a medvescak sve iz normalne igre
<SilverSpace> tom express
<ivoks> fak, 6 golova iz normalne igre u hokeju
<ivoks> i jos ktome norveskom prvaku
<ivoks> 6 golova u hokeju bez power playa norveskom prvaku. Pa to je... To je kao da Svicarska u nogometu zabije Hrvatskoj 5 komada usred Splita. Oh, wait...
<SilverSpace> dva su dali sa igracem vise PP
<ivoks> pise samo jedan
<ivoks> ah, corav sam
<ivoks> nisam prepoznao imena :D
<SilverSpace> 3:1 5:3
<SilverSpace> http://www.medvescak.com/hrv/novosti_2012_2013/novosti056.html
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je ekipa slozena kak spada
<SilverSpace> dosta mlada
<SilverSpace> Ouzas branio citavu tekmu
<SilverSpace> 1.9 je turnir i prva utakmica u zg
<ivoks> jeb... rano pocinju igrati
<BotaniCar|2> jutro, junacine
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: pozdrav
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> samsung nije imao dovoljno vremena da izvede sve svjedoke
<ivoks> svaka strana dobila 24h, pa tko sta stigne :)
<ivoks> koji apsurd... kod nas je pravda toliko spora da se sporimo desetljecima
<ivoks> a u sad-u, dvije ogromne kompanije dobiju, svaka, 24h da dokaze svoj stav
<CrazyLemon> kad smo več kod samsunga i applea http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57494755-37/judge-says-apples-smoking-crack-with-giant-witness-list/   :)
<ivoks> samsung je prosao jos gore
<ivoks> potrosio pola vremena na unakrsno ispitivanje, pa nije stigao pozvati ni pola svojih svjedoka :)
<ivoks> "Your honor, I can assure you, I'm not smoking crack,"
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/292918_404472162947694_1298659498_n.jpg
<ivoks> ^ a di je pak? :)
<SilverSpace> je ga smjestio
<igcek> decki...
<igcek> imam dostup do compa preko ssh u terminal... dali se da startat desktop preko terminala i logirat ko neki user preko toga?
<igcek> da se mi starta i VNC server.
<obruT> o jebote clanak :) http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/gdje-pocinje-sport-tu-prestaje-bosna/631322.aspx
 * obruT cita i odvaljuje se
<ivoks> igcek: naravno da se da
<ivoks> al baterija mi pri kraju....
<hbogner> e ivoks kad si vec kod baterija, koji si solarni punjac uzeo na kraju prosle godine?
<ivoks> ma sranje neko
<ivoks> ti solarni punjaci su za ukrac
<ivoks> ukras
<ivoks> radje trazi akumulator :)
<hbogner> auto akumulator? imam jedan stari viska, taman ga izvadio iz auta kad sam za na more kupovao novi
<ivoks> gsettings list-keys org.gnome.Vino
<ivoks> $ gsettings get org.gnome.Vino enabled
<ivoks> false
<ivoks> $ gsettings set org.gnome.Vino enabled true
<ivoks> $ gsettings get org.gnome.Vino enabled
<ivoks> true
<ivoks> tako ce se vnc otvoriti za korisnika
<ivoks> al korisnik mora biti tamo da odobri spajanje
<ivoks> ako nema nikoga
<ivoks> $ gsettings set org.gnome.Vino prompt-enabled false
<ivoks> jos ti samo treba da se user automatski ulogira
<ivoks> baci oko u /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ivoks> trebalo bi biti samoobjasnjavajuce
<ivoks> autologin-user=
<ivoks> i toeto
<ivoks> idem pit
<igcek> XD
<hbogner> joj ivoks da sam ti uvalio gps na te bicikle pa da mi snimis taj dio like di si sad :D
<igcek> jos samo to, dal se da taj vino server upalit prije neg se logiras
<igcek> ko win rdp varjanta?
<ivoks> upali se uvijek
<ivoks> ne moze prije logiranja
<igcek> sa login screena
<igcek> e to.
<ivoks> jer je to per-user
<ivoks> za dobiti greeter, to se radi drugacije
<ivoks> ako me pamcenje jos sluzi, lightdm to ni ne moze
<ivoks> za to bi morao staviti gdb
<ivoks> gdm
<ivoks> ah, bio sam u krivu
<ivoks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/90920/xdmcp-setup-for-lightdm-ports-not-listening
<SilverSpace> format avi audio streams 1 video streams 1 chapters 0 subtitles 0
<SilverSpace> nikako da subtitles dobijem u RPi
<ivoks> cisto sumnjam da je to zato sto je arm
<ivoks> bit ce da je do distribucije :)
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> apple trazi skoro 3 milijarde dolara od samsunga
<ivoks> a ovi nisu zaradili ni 600 milijona od telefona :)
<ivoks> "I would hope that creationism is presented as a theory in the classroom, in a science classroom, alongside evolution," the Lexington Herald-Leader quotes Senator David Givens as saying. Givens is apparently unaware that creationism is not a theory, and that the Supreme Court has ruled that teaching it is a violation of the establishment clause.
<SilverSpace> bildanje na RPi traje i traje
<igcek> još jedno pitanje. imam sshclient--->NAT--->sshserver--->sshclient
<igcek> kako bi pogo X aplikacije otvarati?
<igcek> mogo*
<igcek> na ssh clientu za firewallom?
<igcek> za NAT-om
<ivoks> danas sam primijetio da, ako zelis napisati linic, mozes lako pogrijesiti i napisati linux
<obruT> zasto bi pisao rijec poput "linic" :P
<ivoks> linić
<BotaniCar> i dalje stoji pitanje, zakaj bi ga spominjao , osim u psovci ? 
<ivoks> pa tko je rekao da nije bila psovka?
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Onda ok, potpisujem, zaista lako mozes pogreskom opsovati linux umjesto linicha :)
<BotaniCar> Iako, linux nije kriv za to kaj nemamo novca :( 
<obruT> da linux ista valja, sad bi svi bili bogati :P
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> http://tl-wr703n.blogspot.com/
<SilverSpace> mali mocni
<BotaniCar> obruT: samo polako :) 
<SilverSpace> za sto godina
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: si imao kad komad elektronike kojem nisi mijenjao firmware ? Si primjetio kako imaju tendenciju raditi kak treba, i dugo, ako ih pustis ? :)
<SilverSpace> mplayer u RPi me moze pleyat film, trokira
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<obruT> SilverSpace: mplayer u zadnje vrijeme ocito ima problema...
<obruT> SilverSpace: jesi probao s vlc-om ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: istina je da cak i na žiletu promjenim firmware
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: vlc isto
<obruT> jel imas ukljucene ekstenzije za hardversko dekodianje ? te jel imas uopce dobre codece ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: jedino radi omxplayer fino glatko 
<SilverSpace> ali na njemu ne mogu sloziti titlove
<BotaniCar> ako jedan plejer radi, moraju moci svi. Dobro te obrut pitao za ekstenzije/kodeke
<BotaniCar> kak se VLC ponasa ? 
<SilverSpace> trokira 
<BotaniCar> osvasta :) 
<BotaniCar> zdere resurse dok trokira ? 
<SilverSpace> da ful je cpuž
<BotaniCar> to bi se mozda dalo sloziti. Jesi u mogucnosti baciti oko na 'preferences'>'video' i vidjeti da li je accelerated video output(overlay)' oznacen ? 
<SilverSpace> i u vlc mi ne radi ton
<SilverSpace> preko hdmi
<BotaniCar> to se isto kroz postavke slozi 
<BotaniCar> to na RP slazes ? 
<SilverSpace> omxplayer super radi cpu negdje oko 15%
<BotaniCar> gnaaa, SilverSpace, imao si pravo omxplayder ima ugradjenu optimizaciju za RP GPU, VLC koristi softversko dekodiranje 
<BotaniCar> a za titlove na tom playeru .. ne znam :)
<SilverSpace> trazio po netu i nista nism nasao kao trebalo bi raditi 
<SilverSpace> nazalost ne mogu noviju verziju instalirati 
<SilverSpace> mozda bi ona radila
<jelly> komad elektronike kojem nisi mijenjao firmware # ENOPARSE
 * obruT bi zeni promjenio firmware
<obruT> a i hardware isto :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: i feel ya, bro :)
<BotaniCar> al nemam jos para da joj kupim velike gumene dude 
<BotaniCar> ne tvojoj, svojoj zeni :)
<obruT> aha :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/305042_524361720913671_987250104_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> :) jaoooo
<obruT> gledam requirements za jednu jednostavnu aplikaciju, dobro da ne moras instalirat internet da bi to radilo :P
<ivoks> obruT: ne znam za tebe i ne mogu reci da sam ultra bogat
<ivoks> ali... da mi je lose, pa brate, nije
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ovo si proucio http://www.designspark.com/content/raspberry-pi-media-player
<ivoks> u svakom slucaju,  bolje nego gradjevinarima
<ivoks> ili doktorima :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: neces vjerovat, kad virtualiziram debian kroz virtualbox na poslu (juce sam imao vmware) , onaj youtube filmic glatko radi .. i zvucna mi je prepoznatas automaCki .. cini se da je netko u Oraclu investirao u hardversku podrsku za VMdivajse 
<jelly> BotaniCar: vbox je prvi imao i onaj fejk 3d kroz neke cudne libraryje
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to mozes govoriti dok ti ne zatreba doktor :) Iako, nitko te ne sili da se lijecis u nas 
<BotaniCar> jelly: to nisam probal jer .. mi ne daju da se igram, ni doma ni na poslu :( 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne bi ja tu zahvaljivao oracleu
<ivoks> prije bi rekao 'konacno, debian je ubacio vmware drivere'
<ivoks> tj., virtualbox
<ivoks> svi ti virtualizatori virtualiziraju neki hardver
<ivoks> guest OS mora podrzavati taj hardver
<ivoks> neke distribucije imaju posebne 'virtual' kernele
<ivoks> koji ne podrzavaju cijelu plejadu razlicitih uredjaja, vec samo one virtualizirane
<ivoks> neki, poput KVM-a, ne izmisljaju svoje uredjaje
<ivoks> vec emuliraju neke standardne
<ivoks> osim ako ti bas treba virtIO
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ovo kaj ja koristim su paravirtualizatori, brijem (slazem se s svim sto si napisao) da za ovakav rad ipak trebam Oracleu zahvaliti
<ivoks> virtualbox nije paravirtualizator
<ivoks> a nije ni vmware
<ivoks> koliko ja znam, xen je jedini paravirtualizator
<ivoks> ali mozda grijesim, ne bavim se komercijalnim rjesenjima
<BotaniCar> In computing, paravirtualization is a virtualization technique that presents a software interface to virtual machines that is similar but not identical to that of the underlying hardware.
<jelly> ja bi zahvalio oraklu, jerbo hrpa toga dodje samo kad instaliras guest extensione
<ivoks> paravirtualizator omogucava direktan pristup hardveru
<BotaniCar> nu,velim ivoks, sve kaj si napisao stoji. 
<ivoks> kod Xena, svi imaju isti kernel
<ivoks> i taj kernel pristupa uredjajima
<ivoks> cim ti sustav dize svoj kernel, ne moze biti paravirtualizator
<ivoks> jer mu hypervisor virtualizira sve
<BotaniCar> nu, pustimo na cas to :) Kaj velite na maestralnu najavu da ce spustiti PDV na klopu ? :D
<ivoks> tu se moze napraviti nesto sa PCI uredjajima, ali memorija, disk, proc, sve ide kroz host OS
<jelly> BotaniCar: taman ce spustit pdv na hranu i dici cijene psenice/brasna
<BotaniCar> jelly: nda, dobro da ne radis za vladu, prepun si vickastih ideja :) 
<BotaniCar> ne vjerujem, iskoci mi na netu reklama da mi imaju za dati ideju o 10 jeftinih rodj. poklona, i jedan od predlozenih poklona je - knjiga :) 
<BotaniCar> wow 
<SilverSpace> a nista ima alat kaj stavlja title u film 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne, rekli su da ce dici te cijene cca u 9. mjesecu
<jelly> plus, mozda ce se smanjit pdv za ostatak hrane, ali ce i nestati nulta stopa za kruh i mlijeko
<BotaniCar> imam osjecaj da ce se poceti zatvarati gablaone, za 'ekskluzivne' restache se ne bojim ..
<BotaniCar> cek cek, 0% za kruh & mlijeko nestaje ? Milina
<jelly> dakako da nestaje, uskladjivanje sa zakonskim tekovinama EU
<jelly> efektivno, zmikaj raju kolko ide
<BotaniCar> fala dragom bo(n)geku da mi jos imaju kaj zmikati .. kad ne bu, idem iskopati kalsu iz dvorista i u posjet trgovini, moj mali ne bu gladan,makar bilo mrtvih :)
<jelly> nema bas puno od "socijal" kod socijaldemokratske partije
<SilverSpace> brzo je spojio film i titl
<SilverSpace> 328 sec
<SilverSpace> sad da vidim 
<obruT> SilverSpace: a da si slozis HTPC sa atom+ion, meni radi savrseno :)
<obruT> full hd playa sve, xmbc radi odlicno, mythtv takojder, winmce remote isto :)
<BotaniCar> <3 atom 
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma znam 
<SilverSpace> i kod mene radi
<SilverSpace> audio streams 1 video streams 1 chapters 0 subtitles 1
<SilverSpace> ali i dalje ne prikazuje title :)
<SilverSpace> sad bar kaze da ga ima
<SilverSpace> lol sad ga bar vrti u terminalu 
<SilverSpace> qhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/100.png
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/100.png
<ivoks> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/jelly-bean-leaked-for-the-international-galaxy-s-iii/
<ivoks> ou yeah
<SilverSpace> u biti je RPi sranje
<BotaniCar> to i ja govorim od kad sam ga vidio :) 
<BotaniCar> Stanje za elektronicare hobiste
<BotaniCar> taman toliko skupo da ti nije zao kad ga spalis 
<BotaniCar> a da mozes reci da si nekaj napravio, ako ne spalis
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> rekao sam ti to odma
<BotaniCar> svi su mu rekli :) Osim naivaca koji su takodjer narucili, pa da bas ne budu sami u sranju :)
<ivoks> da se razumijemo, ARM je super
<ivoks> i Rpi je ok, ali ne da ga se koristi
<BotaniCar> Sad ga vise nemre ni preprodat skuplje :( 
<ivoks> vec da ucis malo o ARM-u
<ivoks> a ti si htio to za video player :)
<BotaniCar> dam se kladiti u 30kn (nemam vise, a i to mi je za silverovu rakiju) da nije uopce znao kaj oce od njega :)
<ivoks> za ucenje bi bilo bolje uzeti panda board ili neku armadu :)
<ivoks> http://www.marvell.com/application-processors/armada-500/
<ivoks> da vidis s cim se ja igram..
<ivoks> 8 x 8 soc
<ivoks> svaki soc ima 4 corea
<ivoks> 256 procesora
<ivoks> a manje je od linksovog desktopa :)
<ivoks> 1,2GHz
<ivoks> 8 integriranih iscsi NAS/SAN
<ivoks> najveci dio kucista otpada na 32 diska
<hbogner> odoh, pozdrav
<jelly> rpi je super kao mala platforma al razvoj radi na necem pristojnom sto ima bar 2-4 gige memorije i vise gigaheraca
<jelly> MK802 ima 1GB i arm v7 sto je ipak nesto bolje za naivca koji bi vrtio obicnu distru
<ivoks> i... da vidimo
<ivoks> hoce li se bricknut
<ivoks> hm... zip je ostecen
<ivoks> ponovno skinuti
<jelly> firmware u zip arhivi?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> rootan je telefon
<jelly> jadan
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> i da vidimo sad...
<ivoks> flashanje na JB
<jelly-home> Jim Beam?
<jelly-home> Josip Broz???
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> ipak nista od modrica u realu
<jelly-home> (hvala sto ne koristite puno ime)
<ivoks> jelly bean
<jelly-home> :-((
<ivoks> nemoj provocirat
<ivoks> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-18
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb, tresnjevka
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 28.2°C (7:30 PM CEST on August 18, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 36%. Dew Point: 12.0°C. Pressure: 30.12 in 1020 hPa (Steady). 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-19
<ivoks> ponekad, vidis neki filmic
<ivoks> i zakljucis kako nista nije nemoguce, vec se samo nisi dovoljno potrudio
<ivoks> http://vimeo.com/9358866
<ivoks> kapa do poda.
<Vesna9A8YL> hello all ... mogu li kako iz GUI-ja izdefinirati da mi se kod bootanja mounta i ntfs particija, u pitanju je Linux Mint 13 Mate Maya :) ... tnx (Vlado9A3CY za tipkovnicom) :)
<Vesna9A8YL> ovo sam složio ženi i za sad radi dobro :)
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/03sT1
<ivoks> jelly-home: cini se kako su htjeli omoguciti prolaz brodovima
<jelly-home> ergo: Peljesac
<ivoks> peljesac je malo dalje :)
<ivoks> trebati ce veci most
<ivoks> isusati, moramo promijeniti vladu 
<ivoks> od ovih samo linic nesto pokusava
<ivoks> ostali su tutleki koji jos nisu skuzili da su izbori prosli i da treba raditi
<ivoks> "The U.S. Department of State will be canceling a $16.5 million Amazon order that included 2,500 Kindle Touch e-readers, 50 pieces of content, and 'required provision of a secure, centrally managed content distribution and management platform.' The department said that it will be re-examining its requirements for the program. Those requirements had called for a single-function device with text-to-speech, a 'battery life of no less than about 8 hours of
<ivoks> laptop mi je pun zemlje
<ivoks> nemos radit na teraneu i lost theoryu, a da se to ne desi
<ivoks> mislim da je lost theory veci krivac...
<ivoks> sva sreca da je thinkpad, pa i dalje radi
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/431008_10151032446178068_1195132667_n.jpg
<ivoks> fora
<hbogner> vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-12
<ItIzAj> Jutro ž
<jelly> ž?
<ItIzAj> ŽIVIO !
<jelly> \o/
<ItIzAj> (imam onu tipkovnicu s mikro-enterom) 
<ItIzAj> jebate kaj je lepo na godisnjem, 20 do 10 , a ja jos nisam ni kavu popio :) 
<jelly> morat cu kupovat svoje mlijeko za kavu, probao alpsko bez laktoze i ima bitno manji utjecaj na metabolizam
<ItIzAj> Meni na odlazak na WC , ako si na to mislio pod 'metabolizam', utjece vec i to da li je mlijeko hladno ili toplo 
<ItIzAj> Kaj nije laktoza korisna za nekaj ? 
<obruT> meni ne treba mlijeko za 'metabolizam' :)
<jelly> je, ak je mozes probaviti... meni se od 3 deci mlijeka (uz musli) spava
<jelly> od ovog, ne
<ItIzAj> o0o , nis' znao da moze i tako djelovati na ljude 
<ItIzAj> obruT: kache mi se swichat' na v6 i jel netko gleda error logove od routera ? :) 
<obruT> ItIzAj: switchat ce se kad i svima, a to ce ocito biti kad se odredjena ekipa vrati s godisnjeg, nabijem ih :P
<obruT> trebaju samo pushnut konfiguraciju preko ACS-a, a nitko se ne javlja...
<ItIzAj> ahh , same goes for router logs, i guess :) 
<ItIzAj> WIN: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/544499_10151501381877100_1622271282_n.jpg
<MmikePoso> ivoks: novi tb ima novi(ji) sieve plugin u kojem se (skoro) pa moze naklikat filtriranje maila
<ivoks> sminka
<ivoks> koji je to tb?
<ivoks> ja imam 17.0.7
<ItIzAj> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/581674_10151470646732100_1495740382_n.jpg
<MmikePoso> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT-VS-8LfA-w1fqfo-sITwsZf0-XtlsHaJJeeZKGjdAe7p_q1h7
<ItIzAj> :)
<obruT> http://sprdex.com/2013-07/jelena-rozga-obozavam-komletni-filozofsko-socioloski-osvrt-stihova-novog-ljetnog/
<obruT> sve je lijepo objasnjeno
<jelly> smrdex.com!
<jelly> obruT: jos da imaju video vijesti kao theonion...
<obruT> pa da, mogli bi pustit spot i za vrijeme trajanja spota pricat :0
<jelly> "Skrolali ste do dna? Ahahahahahahahahaahahahaa"
<jelly> :-D
<jelly> ok, cijeli sajt je sprdnja, osim ovog dijela koji je mrtav ozbiljan:
<jelly> Oglasi na siteu poput Sprdexa su jedini izvori prihoda, i plaćaju troškove održavanja. Ako Vam se sadržaj koji čitate sviđa, a oči Vam krvare od bilo kakvog pokušaja marketinga, molili bi da barem lajkate, shareate, dijelite sadržaj kojeg čitate sa Vašim prijateljima, i na taj način pomognete razvoju sitea.
<jelly> Alternativno, možete izuzeti Sprdex iz AdBlock plugina kojeg koristite.
<jelly> Hvala na čitanju.
<weshmashian> mornin'
<MmikeLaP> BotaniCar: eto ga :)
<ItIzAj> o0o0o0o0o
<ItIzAj> djes weshmashian!
<ItIzAj> .flash weshmashian
 * datase flashes her (*)(*) for weshmashian
<weshmashian> ItIzAj: eto me, doluto na poso nekako :)
<ItIzAj> tek sam krenuo s GO i vec mi ponestaje serije :) 
<jelly> ItIzAj: http://vimeo.com/71538460# (nsfw, boobies)
<ivoks> hm....
<ivoks> gitolite FTW!
<Neuromanc> nda
<MmikeLaP> ivoks: radi imap idle na ovom isto! :)
<MmikeLaP> ivoks: na pre-12.04 je to bilo ueber potrgano
<MmikeLaP> ivoks: ++
 * Mmike ima turbo-backups
<Mmike> ivoks: di je dovecotu log file? 
<Mmike> tipa, ak userem u konfiguracijji, di pise 'usro si' ?
<jelly> Mmike: doveconf syslog_facility
<jelly> i "doveconf -n" slicno kao "postconf -n" pokaze sve non-default vrijednosti
<Mmike> jelly: thna
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> iako, da, dovecot  biljezi u mail.log spajanja i sve
<jelly> log_path pa syslog_facility
<Mmike> al' ne ubiljezi kad sjebem konfiguraciju
<jelly> mislis, kad sjebes konfiguraciju i probas reloadati?
<jelly> trebao bi
<Mmike> da, npr, umjesto pop3s sam napisao pops3
<Mmike> i samo se nije pokrenuo
<Mmike> al' nije rekao di sam sjebo
<jelly> di tocno si stavio pop3s
<ivoks> a zasto si to opce dirao?
<ivoks> ako si stavio mail-stack-delivery, on ti je to sam slozio
<jelly> mozda je Mmike naucio na dovecot 1.x
<ivoks> Mmike: u 12.04 je verzija dovecota koja kuzi conf.d
<ivoks> pa onda mozes imati mail-stack-delivery instaliran i jos staviti svoje custom stvari u 99-mmike.conf
<ivoks> ili, naravno, samo dovecot, pa 99-mike.conf
<jelly> ili, kako upstream zapoveda, u /etc/dovecot/local.conf
<ivoks> ili to
<ivoks> tak svejedno kako se file zove
<jelly> potonji je lakse primijetit nego gledati u onu hrpu u conf.d/
<jelly> ;-)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> nije bitno di sam stavio
<Mmike> bitno je zasto nije javio gresku
<Mmike> htio sam ugasiti pop/imap, da se 110/143 opce ne vide/slusaju
<jelly> i ostaviti sto?
<Mmike> pop3s i imaps
<Mmike> mislim, rijesio sam to
<Mmike> lako bilo skuzit di sam zajebo kad sam jedan red promijenio :)
<jelly> dobro, onda znas logiku
<jelly> (zanemarimo sad sto su direct SSL servisi deprecated i sto bi trebalo trosit starttls)
<jelly> pojma, kad sam strgao konfu da se servis opce ne digne, brijem da mi je izbacio neke errore u log
<jelly> npr.
<jelly> May 29 15:14:59 popbox dovecot: imap-login: Fatal: Can't load ssl_cert: There is no valid PEM certificate. (You probably forgot '<' from ssl_cert=</etc/pki/dovecot/certs/star_iskon_hr.crt)
<jelly> May 29 15:14:59 popbox dovecot: master: Error: service(imap-login): command startup failed, throttling for 2 secs
<Mmike> hm
<jelly> Mmike: a tebi nakon sto je ubijen prethodni, tj. nakon retka tipa ovaj dole, nije pisalo bas nista?
<jelly> Jun 21 15:45:34 popbox dovecot: master: Warning: Killed with signal 15 (by pid=261897 uid=0 code=kill)
<Mmike> tako nekako
<Mmike> cek da probam opet
<ivoks> Mmike: zasto si iskljucio imap i pop?
<Mmike> ivoks: da se ne vide 110/143
<ivoks> pa zasto?
<Mmike> zasto ne zelim da se vide/
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> ili ?
<ivoks> ne, ne...
<jelly> zato sto nije znao taj tren da su isti servisi u 2.x nadlezni i za plain i za ssl-only listener
<jelly> ajmo dalje
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je bilo moje slijedece pitanje
<Mmike> al' cek, polako :)
<jelly> rekao je da je to rijesio kasnije, znaci da je skuzio di se gasi port
<jelly> ili je, nego vrag, procitao faq ili wiki di to pise
<ivoks> kada pitamo zasto, onda velis sto ti je krajnji cilj, a ne sredstva na koji ces ga ostvariti
<jelly> nedo*
<Mmike> ivoks: cekaj
<Mmike> jelly evo vako:
<Mmike> protocols = imaps poip3s sieve
<Mmike> to je krivo
<Mmike> i sad
<jelly> da
<Mmike> pokrenio
<Mmike> nije se pokrenio
<Mmike> nije javio nikakvu gresku
<ivoks> protocols = imap pop3 sieve
<ivoks> disable_plaintext_auth = yes
<Mmike> ivoks: ne pricam o tome trenutno
<Mmike> pitam di dovecot javi gresku kad sjebem konfiguraciju
<jelly> Mmike: dakle, nakon toga master proces se ne vrti?
 * jelly ima
<jelly> # disable plain pop3 listener
<jelly> service pop3-login { 
<jelly>   inet_listener pop3 { 
<jelly>      port = 0 
<jelly>   }
<jelly> }
<ivoks> jelly: ja samo odjeben non-tls auth i bok
<ivoks> Mmike: mislim da bi ti to pisalo u logu
<jelly> ivoks: ti nemas legacy pop3d na 110 :-)
<ivoks> drago mi je da je i iskon presao na razuminiji imap/pop
<ivoks> kaj, jos uvijek ste na cyrusu?
<jelly> ivoks: nije jos ;-)
<jelly> ivoks: nismo nikad bili na cyrusu
<Mmike> ivoks: da, al' ne pise
<Mmike> jelly: tako je
<ivoks> Mmike: onda ukljucis debugiranje
<Mmike> e, a, sto se tice ssla i ne ssla - kako da sprijecim da klijent mutavac se ne spoji na 110 sa plain passwordom?
<jelly> custom pop3d zbog performansi (masine u 2001. su bile nesto sporije nego danas)
<ivoks> disable_plaintext_auth = yes
<ivoks> to je default s mail-stack-delivery
<Mmike> i dalje password putuje plaintextom
<ivoks> pa ne mozes nekoga sprijeciti da ti posalje plaintext pass
<Mmike> pa mozes, zatvoris mu port 110
<jelly> isao popravljati nesto sto opce nije strgano...?
<Mmike> i onda se cudi
<ivoks> Mmike: i kako ces ga sprijeciti da posalje plain text na neki drugi port?
<ivoks> 110 ne podrazumijeva plain text
<ivoks> tls koristi 110
<jelly> Mmike: password nece putovati plaintextom ako nema ni PLAIN ni LOGIN auth. protokola u CAPABILITIES
<Mmike> jelly: kako nece?
<Mmike> ako ima zdrkani mail client
<Mmike> i ja mu kazem 'koristi starttls'
<Mmike> a ovaj ne koristi
<ivoks> o iss...
<Mmike> tek kad se pokusa ulogirati ce mu ovaj reci 'ne, bratko, nema plain passworda'
<jelly> Mmike: jesi to kad vidio u stvarnom zivotu, ili samo izmisljas?
<ivoks> p a r a n o j a
<Mmike> da, dosadno mi je, pa eto, tako, izmisljam :)
<Mmike> da, vidio sam, zato i zelim to sprijeciti
<ivoks> ili mislis da si vidio
<ivoks> ako imap/pop server javi PLAIN/LOGIN pod CAPABILITIES, onda ce klijent poslati plain text
<jelly> Mmike: koji to klijent koristi LOGIN ili PLAIN bez pardona?
<jelly> mislim, ak imas pine iz 1997, onda ok, tad nije ni bilo nista drugo
<ivoks> * OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 LITERAL+ SASL-IR LOGIN-REFERRALS ID ENABLE IDLE STARTTLS AUTH=PLAIN] Dovecot ready.
<jelly> ali bilo sta frisko prvo gleda sta ima pod capabilitiesima i onda uzme ono sto zna pricati
<Mmike> ivoks di je to?
<ivoks> tad ce poslati plaintext, iako moze koristiti i TLS
<ivoks> $ telnet mail.init.hr imap
<Mmike> da, fakat
<jelly> to je BANNER za imap, Mmike, prva stvar koju vidis kad se spojis telnetom
<Mmike> pop3 neda da dodjes do 'passwd' opce
<Mmike> cek da vidim di je onda provala bila, sam sec
<ivoks> jelly: znas kaj si ja mislim...
<Mmike> jelly: miswlio sam - koji stroj :)
<jelly> pop3 je sugaviji
<ivoks> da bi ova crossvalia mogla poceti placati konzlating na #ubuntu-hr
<jelly> fakat
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> mario@mike ~ $ telnet www.ubuntu-hr.org 143
<Mmike> Trying 161.53.50.215...
<Mmike> Connected to www.ubuntu-hr.org.
<Mmike> Escape character is '^]'.
<Mmike> * OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 LITERAL+ SASL-IR LOGIN-REFERRALS ID ENABLE STARTTLS LOGINDISABLED] Dovecot ready.
<Mmike> a123 login mario 1234
<Mmike> * BAD [ALERT] Plaintext authentication not allowed without SSL/TLS, but your client did it anyway. If anyone was listening, the password was exposed.
<Mmike> a123 NO [CLIENTBUG] Plaintext authentication disallowed on non-secure (SSL/TLS) connections.
<Mmike> to :)
<Mmike> to sam htio ugasiti
<ivoks> svasta
<Mmike> pa, kak da ugasim to?
<Mmike> imas bolju ideju?
<ivoks> pa ne mozes :)
<jelly> uzmi fail2ban koji ce automatski telefonirati korisnika koji to proba :-D
<ivoks> kako ces zabraniti nekome da ti posalje plain text?
<ivoks> kako?
<ivoks> jel kontroliras njegov um? ne
<ivoks> komp? ne
<ivoks> odi telnet na https
<ivoks> pa napisi 'ovo je moj password: 123535'
<ivoks> server ce to primiti
<ivoks> kako ce te sprijeciti da mu posaljes?!
<jelly> al ce ga odjebati nakon prve linije 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> isto kao i dovecot
<Mmike> ivoks: ili jednostavno zabranis spajanje na 143
<Mmike> pa nemas ovakav problem
<ivoks> imas i dalje
<ivoks> opet se netko moze spojiti plain textom na pop3s i poslati lozinku i plain textu
<jelly> moze, al ajmo rec da je manje vjerojatno
<jelly> Mmike: i vama se stvarno desilo da je klijent probao LOGIN iako ga nema u banneru?
<Mmike> nemas
<Mmike> mario@mike ~ $ telnet www.ubuntu-hr.org imaps
<Mmike> Trying 161.53.50.215...
<Mmike> Connected to www.ubuntu-hr.org.
<Mmike> Escape character is '^]'.
<Mmike> a1234 login 
<Mmike> Connection closed by foreign host.
<Mmike> no can do 
<ivoks> ma nemoj
<ivoks> $ telnet www.ubuntu-hr.org imaps
<ivoks> Trying 161.53.50.215...
<ivoks> Connected to www.ubuntu-hr.org.
<ivoks> Escape character is '^]'.
<ivoks> a123 login mario 1234
<ivoks> Connection closed by foreign host.
<ivoks> gle, poslao sam pass
<Mmike> jelly: nope, ovo je nevezano uz crossvaliu
<Mmike> ivoks: da, ali klijent to nece napravit
<Mmike> jer nezna sto je telnet
<ivoks> ukljuci tcpdump na ubuntu-hr i vidjeti ces pass
<jelly> Mmike: ok, $nekome se stvarno desilo da je klijent probao LOGIN iako ga nema u banneru?
<Mmike> on ce u svom mail klijentu rec 'klik klik klik'
<ivoks> odustajem
<Mmike> jelly: tako je
<Mmike> ivoks: i bolje, beskoristan si :) neznas nit kak da logiranje upalim, a kamo li ove kompliciranije stvari :)
<ivoks> ja znam kako da sebi upalim
<ivoks> ti ne znas kako da sam sebi upalis
<jelly> Mmike: da li se radilo o stvarnom klijentu ili o bruteforce spammeru koji nagadja password?
<jelly> Mmike: tj. jel dolazio sa IP rangea s kojeg klijent inace dolazi, ili iz kine/rusije?
<Mmike> jelly: u biti nemam pojma. Koliko ja znam lik se spajao sa pretpotopnom eudorom (ili necim takvim) vise puta, i netko mu je posniffao password, kao proof-of-concept
<Mmike> i onda je trazeno da se zabrani pristup na 110 i 143
<Mmike> mogao sam to blokirati firewallom
<Mmike> ili sam mogao ugasiti u dovecotu
<Mmike> pa sam isao vidjeti kako se to ugasi u dovecotu
<Mmike> pa sam onda sjebao konfiguraciju
<Mmike> a dovecot ni a ni be
<Mmike> eto, ukratko
<jelly> Mmike: aha, ako je eudora iz 1998, moze bit
<Mmike> jelly: neznam sto je bilo
<Mmike> doduse, neznam nit kako je usnifan password
<jelly> al onda ima vecih problema jer vrti windowse 98
<Mmike> znam samo da su htjeli da se to ugasi
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ovo moras napraviti:
<ivoks> ssl=required
<ivoks> i tada nema plain texta
<ivoks> Some admins understand everything, but still prefer to allow only SSL ports. This could be because it makes it easier to ensure that no information is leaked, because SSL/TLS handshake happens immediately. Some clients unfortunately try to do plaintext authentication without STARTTLS, even when IMAP server has told the client that it won't work.
<Mmike> dal' to znaci da ce 110/143 bit ugaseni?
<ivoks> ne, nego da ce handshake biti obavezan
<Mmike> not good
<Mmike> customer zeli da je to ugaseno
<Mmike> dal je bolje to blokirati firewallom ili ugasiti u servis-providing-softveru?
<ivoks> nis, sam se snalazi ak ti je tak tesko citati dokumentaciju i druge prozivati beskorisnima
<ivoks> ili barem citati log od irca
<ivoks> kad vec nisi u stanju citati real time
<Mmike> ti si beskoristan zato sto si napuhanko, nemre te nitko nish pitat da svoju velicinu ne naturas drugima na nos
<Mmike> jelly se, s druge strane, uvijek potrudi
<Mmike> s druge strane, ti si bogati kapitalist a on rob u iskonu (k'o i ja, for that matter :D )
<jelly> um... what
<Mmike> u konacnici, sto je toliko lose u tome da su 110/143 zatvoreni? (bilo firewallom ili konfiguracijom servisa?)
<Mmike> jelly: nish, serem :)
<ivoks> seres, da
<ivoks> jer ti je receno kako, prije tocno 21 minutu
<ivoks> al ne prestajes srat
<ivoks> a nikako da pocnes citat :)
<Mmike> ne, nije mi receno kako
<Mmike> receno mi je 'to se ne radi'
<Mmike> ili 'to je krivo'
<jelly> <ivoks> ovo moras napraviti:
<jelly> itd.
<ivoks> prije tocno 22 minute
<ivoks> 16:00 < jelly> # disable plain pop3 listener
<ivoks> 16:00 < jelly> service pop3-login { 
<ivoks> 16:00 < jelly>   inet_listener pop3 { 
<ivoks> 16:00 < jelly>      port = 0 
<ivoks> 16:00 < jelly>   }
<ivoks> 16:00 < jelly> }
<Mmike> ae
<ivoks> koji mulac, nevjerojatno
<jelly> treba raspraviti, a ne citat kojekakve pasteove
<Mmike> di sam ja mulac, napuhanko? :) pa rijesio sam problem, dovecot vise ne slusa na 110/143
<Mmike> raspra je dalje krenula kako je to 'pogresno'
<Mmike> i kako moderan klijent to blablablabla sto vec
<Mmike> a na pitanje 'kako da upalim logiranje' nisi dao odgovor
<Mmike> sto me zanimalo in the first place
<ivoks>  /etc/dovecot/conf.d/*logging.conf
<ivoks> ili kako se zove
<jelly> http://wiki2.dovecot.org/WhyDoesItNotWork
<jelly> (iz topika)
<Mmike> "Dovecot always logs an error message if anything goes wrong, so make sure you're looking at the correct log files."
<Mmike> Unless it's on broken ubuntu :)
<jelly> See <Logging>.
<Mmike> ma e
<Mmike> al' ne radi po defaultu
<Mmike> it's broken
<Mmike> ako ti nigdje ne napise error
<jelly> i onda odes na See <Logging>.
<ivoks> # /usr/sbin/dovecot -F -c /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
<ivoks> doveconf: Fatal: Error in configuration file /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf: protocols: Unknown protocol: imapa
<Mmike> ivoks: zasto to nije zalogirano nigdje?
<Mmike> kad kazes 'service start dovecot' 
<ivoks> # doveconf -c /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf | grep Fatal
<ivoks> doveconf: Error: protocols: Unknown protocol: sievea
<ivoks> doveconf: Fatal: Error in configuration file /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf: protocols: Unknown protocol: sievea
<ivoks> treba znati koristiti dovecot
<jelly> Mmike: vjerojatno jer niko nije prijavio bug o tome!
<jelly> nit grmi nit sievea
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> k'o sto traba znat koristiti mysql
<Mmike> samo jedno je kad je proizvod potrgan a drugo kad je potrgano paketiranje
<Mmike> jelly: true dat :)
<Mmike> jelly: al' je sladje ivoksu mast vaditi jer 'kod njega (tm) radi' :)
<Mmike> po njemu mail-stack-delivery radi k'o grom od ubuntua 01.01 :)
<jelly> jebes sladje, pitanje je kak ces rijesiti da se to ne ponovi
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> instalirat na debian, vidjet kak je tamo, popravit
<Mmike> jelly: tebi baci gresku normalno u log, right?
<jelly> jel taj Fatal otisao u mail.log?  Nije?  wiki kaze da se greske uvijek logiraju, znaci imas ili bug u dokumentaciji ili u ponasanju
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam, nemam testnu instancu pri ruci
<Mmike> jelly: eudora na win95!!!! Sad se javio lik, ne radi mu SSL opce, stara eudora valjda to uopce nezna :) kaze da upalim nazad plain-text
<ivoks> ako je otisao, otisao bi u syslog
<ivoks> na ubuntuu se ne vidi jer upstart job ne redirecta stderr nikamo 
<ivoks> moze se redirectati na konzolu
<ivoks> ah, moja greska
<jelly> ivoks: zato bi isao u stderr? wiki veli "always logs a detailed error message if something goes wrong [...] By default Dovecot logs to syslog using mail facility"
<ivoks> /var/log/upstart/dovecot.log
<jelly> stderr je nebitan
<Mmike> doveconf: Fatal: Error in configuration file /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf: protocols: Unknown protocol: poip3s
<Mmike> ha! 
<Mmike> ivoks: hvala ! :)
<jelly> na debianu bi to vjerojatno onda otislo na terminal kod rucnog restarta
<ivoks> ovisi o init.d skripti
<jelly> init skripte na debianu se ne bave zatvaranjem fd0-2
<Mmike> weee, ima i dovecot munin plugino
<jelly> Mmike: dakle treba prijeci na neki ne-strgani klijent i gotovo
<Mmike> cini se da nije opce eudora
<Mmike> nego neki hpov "tablet" s windows mobileom prastarim
<jelly> kupi mu novi tabletic
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1170712_531898330199268_440696806_n.jpg
<Mmike> ok, sad nagradno pitanje
<Mmike> di sieve sprema greske :)
<Mmike> kad customer krivo napise naziv foldera di ce forwardat mail, reicmo )
<jelly> hm, zasto je prvi djukac see no evil
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ne vidi evila :)
<jelly> ah
<ivoks> obruT: http://www.theclymb.com ima rasprodaju
<ivoks> obruT: tipa satori za 300kn i slicno
<ivoks> do 90% popusti
<ivoks> thule za bic za 39$
<ivoks> sigh, sve vec rasprodali
<ivoks> za manje od 2h
<obruT> ne znam jel to samo meni, al nemos nist gledat dok se ne ulogiras ?
<ItIzAj> Mmike: zaboravio si dati povratnu informaciju da si na kraju i zatvorio portove na firewallu i proglasio SSL obaveznim :) 
<jelly-home> i kupio novi tabletić
<weshmashian> jelly-home: jel' heklani?
<ItIzAj> jelly: link it ! 
<Mmike> mlje
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: isfurali smo kolica :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-13
<ivoks> sto sam stariji to mi jutra teze padaju
<jelly-home> *zijev*
<MmikePoso> true dat
<ItIzAj> MmikePoso: fino !:) 
<MmikePoso> ItIzAj:  jedes? :)
<ItIzAj> Leclerc ! 
<BotaniCar> jelly: kakav si tablet ubo ? 
<obruT> ja bi tablet !
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: nisam, to je bio komentar na prepisku iznad
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> server ima iowait
<ivoks> joj, trebam kavu
<ivoks> na serveru je visoki iowait
<ivoks> a diskovi prakticki ne pisu nista
<ivoks> hdparm -tT ne moze se ni pokrenuti, a kamoli zavrsiti
<ivoks> na oba diska na istom kontroleru
<ivoks> hm hm...
<Mmike> ivoks: imam ti ja rjesenje za to
<Mmike> tak mysql popravljam
<Mmike> datadir u /dev/shm
<Mmike> i vozi, pleti, da vidis kak radi
<ivoks> hm... da
<ivoks> jedan disk rikava
<ivoks> a kontroler pokusava pisati na oba i onda... bummer
<Mmike> upgradeirao sam si mail server svoj :)
<Mmike> tudurum tudum plat plat
<Mmike> 12.04, forever
<Mmike> do 2017. Neat. Dok dete ne krene u skolu ili di vec :
<Mmike> 0:)
<dodobas> Mmike: taman 4 godine... da moze pivu od 0.5 samostalno drzat
<dodobas> :P
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ili viski, lakse je
<ivoks> Mmike: cek, u kojoj ti je fazi dijete uopce?
<ivoks> mislim, jel doslo na svijet?
<Mmike> ivoks: 'fazi'
<Mmike> odlicna! :)
<ivoks> previse poznatih mi ima djecu u ovo vrijeme, pa vise ni ne znam sta je s kojim
<Mmike> nije jos, oko 15.9 cca
<ivoks> ajde dobro
<dodobas> hehe faza.... jos malo pa ce Milestone 0 biti gotov :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sad je u 'stagingu' :)
<Mmike> kako bi 'prcija' rekli na eng
<ivoks> WD-WCATR4284650WDC djubre riknulo
<ivoks> WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0
<dodobas> Mmike: kontekst ?
<ivoks> ima 5 godina garancije
<Mmike> dodobas: He needs to understand we're not his private 'prcija'.
<Mmike> ivoks: kak tvoja viroza?
<dodobas> 'outhouse' ?
<dodobas> kao poljski wc ?
<ivoks> Mmike: proslo je sa zadnjim antibiotikom - sto znaci da nije bila viroza
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> dodobas: a neznam
<Mmike> idem u cndan
<Mmike> cudan
<Mmike> ducan
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWOUi0PVTXw
<datase> Mmike: Title: Dj Otzi - Anton Aus Tirol, Views: 139694, Rating: 93.111114%
<dodobas> hmm, zna netko kako detektirati koji je apache binary aktivan (prefork/worker/...)
<ivoks>  apache2ctl -V
<dodobas> k tnx ivoks 
<jelly> ivoks: jel ubuntu presao na 2.4 apache?
<jelly> (zapravo, bilo tko)
<ivoks> Version: 2.2.22-6ubuntu5.1
<ivoks> to je 13.04
<ivoks> 13.10 ce imati 2.4
<jelly> ok, znaci cekaju debian
<ivoks> ali i 2.2
<jelly> tj. cekali su ;-)
<jelly> testing sad ima 2.4
<ivoks> da, rijetki su paketi koje ce ubuntu staviti prije nego debian
<ivoks> do sad su to bili libreoffice, gnome, xorg, openstack...
<ivoks> apache, nginx, postfix i sl, tesko
<jelly> ivoks: i python 2.6 <g>
<ivoks> jelly: ubuntu prefereira 3.0
<ivoks> iako nije default
<jelly> kaj onda znaci preferira :-)
<ivoks> a 2.7 je default
<ivoks> znaci da, npr., sve u mainu bi trebalo koristiti 3.0
<jelly> "mi bi jako volili da softver koji uploadate bude pisan za py3, al ako bas ne moze, dobro"
<ivoks> ako se dobro sjecam, za 12.04 cilj je bio da sve sto je na CD-u koristi 3
<jelly> bas me zanima sto bi se sve strgalo da se debianu podmetne pypy kao /usr/bin/python2.7
<ivoks> puno toga
<ivoks> It is a release goal for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS to have only Python 3 on the desktop CD images.
<ivoks> ah, to je cilj za 14.04
<jelly> pypy je NAVODNO sad C-extension kompatibilan, i 100% cypthon kompatibilan
<dodobas> pypy... ne znam
<dodobas> to je jos uvijek na 2.7
<jelly> da, debian python = python2.7
<dodobas> trebalo bi OOTB raditi
<jelly> out of the bazooka!
<dodobas> out-of-the-box? 
<jelly> out of the bazongas, milk cometh
<ivoks> zna netko gdje ima za kupiti ovih vipme boxeva?
<BotaniCar> jelly: Nisam ubro, ako si uopce odgovorio, kakv si tablet ubro ?
<jelly> <jelly-home> BotaniCar[...] nisam, to je bio komentar na prepisku iznad
<BotaniCar> ( napokon sam nasao nastavak za WC skoljku djetetu , jej )
<BotaniCar> Ahh 
<ivoks> mozda sutra odem u zagreb, opet
<BotaniCar> ivoks: sad se da, praznjikav je grad
<BotaniCar> plodine imaju najljepse voce i povrce. I cini se da dosta uvoze iz Srbije , pa se nadam da nije toliko tretirano s**njima
<ivoks> ako je lijepo, sigurno je umjetno :)
<ivoks> mi smo poceli doma uzgajati povrce, opet
<BotaniCar> Mislim da nisi u pravu, imao sam vrtinu, a i rodbina mi je u poljoprivredi malog volumena, mozes ti dobiti tako vizualno lijep urod da izgleda kao da je od plastike
<Mmike> znal' netko kako da thunderbirdu kazem da sve foldere po defaultu prikazuje u 'threaded' nacinu?
<ivoks> foldere?
<ivoks> mislis mailove u folderu?
<Neuromanx> jutro
<Neuromanx> moze i danas jedan glas za klince roboticare i informaticare? rik-popovaca.hr
<obruT> brijem da sam u sukobu interesa :)
<Mmike> ivoks: da, ono da ih isthreada
<Neuromanx> turbo nisi u sukobu interesa:)
<Neuromanx> ovo nije nagradni natjecaj
<jelly> Prijavi se koristeći G+: This app would like to: [...] View your name, public profile URL, and photo / View your gender and birthdate / View your country, language, and timezone
<jelly> alternativno, registracija mailom:
<jelly> GREÅ KA!
<jelly> Email adresa je nepostojeća?! Server jelly.kladdkaka.org ne postoji?!
<jelly> Neuromanx: ... ništa od glasanja, al ak imaš žiro za donaciju daj
<jelly> (jelly.kladdkaka.org ima A zapis, nema MX, kao Å¡to ni ne mora imati)
<jelly> oh dear $DEITY
<jelly> ulogiram se prek twittera, i veli mi da sam "Ivica Anita"
<jelly> Danas više ne možete dati glas za projekte iz kategorije "Vrhunske mogućnosti komunikacije i povezivanja u privatnom životu i radu"!
<jelly> najbagavija web2.0 stranica koju sam u zivotu vidio :-(
<Neuromanx> lol
<Neuromanx> preko facebooka radi najbolje:)
<Neuromanx> ili username-pass koji ti psoalje na mail
<Neuromanx> hvala uglavnom:)
<jelly> username-pass na mail ne radi (vidi gore), a ne otvaram fejs samo radi toga
<Neuromanx> vidim da se malo povecao broj glasova dakle netko je uspio naci verziju autorizacije koja radi:)
<Neuromanx> no ok nije na meni da branim tudju web aplikaciju:)
<jelly> pretpostavljam da je tak sugava aplikacija da gleda IP pa sam zato spojen kao "Ivica Anita"
<jelly> probat cu staviti svoj vps proxy
<Neuromanx> ne trebas se gnjaviti osim ako ti je izazov vidjeto sto i kako radi tj ne radi:)
<jelly> ne... i dalje sam Ivica Anita
<jelly> oh well
<jelly> well, mozda Slatkica1998 otvori fejs...
<Neuromanx> oj igustin
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> vipnet nema fiskalizirani racun
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> broj racuna im nema oznaku poslovnog prostora i toga svega
<jelly> Mmike: nema ni nas, zar oni ikad rade s gotovinom?
<jelly> mislim, imas uplatnicu i plati, sve transakcije prolaze kroz finu, kaj ce im fiskalizacija?
<jelly> Mmike: bilo je nekih stvari vezanih za fiskalizaciju interno, ali prema korisnicima se nista ne vidi
<Mmike> jelly: zakon o fiskalizaciji to nalaze
<jelly> ne znam detalje, ali brijem da nije tako
<Mmike> sec
<Mmike> tako je, jer sam maltene napamet naucio zakon
<jelly> ak platis pivu nasoj pravnici siguran sam da ce ti objasniti zasto si u krivu :-D
<Mmike> znaci, Clanak 3 zakona o fiskalizaciji:
<Mmike> Obveznik fiskalizacije je: pravna i fizička osoba koja se smatra obveznikom poreza na dobit prema članku 2. Zakona o porezu na dobit.
<Mmike> Jedino su mali/srednji/veliki d.o.oovi koji se ne bave ugostiteljstvom, turizmom, i restoranohranom imali 'odgodu' primjene zakona do 1.7
<Mmike> Kao sto pise u clanku 37, tocka 3, istog zakona: Od 1. srpnja 2013. obveza fiskalizacije propisuje se za sve obveznike fiskalizacije.
<ivoks> jedan za dobra stara vremena
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsNaR6FRuO0
<datase> ivoks: Title: The Sound of dial-up Internet, Views: 2034187, Rating: 98.834248%
<ivoks> ne mozes vjerovati da je 2 milijona ljudi to pogledalo
<jelly> da sad ne klikam, kaj je to? 9600? 28800? V32bis? V34? :-)
<ivoks> cini mi se v34
<Mmike> jelly: napamet ih znas? :)
<jelly> ne, ima jos desetak 
<jelly> ne znam sve ni brzine ni ITU.T V.* protokole
<ivoks> Mmike: kako glasi broj vip racuna?
<Mmike> ivoks: moj, konkretno: 0000404131082013
<Mmike> ivoks: isto kao i uvijek do sad
<Mmike> amis, recimo, ima na racunu dvije stavke koje se ticu broja racuna: "Broj Racuna: 139101196432" i "Fiskalni broj racuna: 64406/1/390"
<Mmike> sto isto, mislim, nije bas po zakonu :D
<Mmike> ugl, vipnet nema fiskalni broj racuna
<Mmike> cek, imam i tcom racun negdje
<jelly> nema ni t-mobile
<Mmike> tako je, nema nit tmobile
<Mmike> wtf
<Mmike> zakaj onda ja moram imat?!
<jelly> sad bi reko al nije pristojno...
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> ivoks: ti si isto fiskalizovo svoje brojeve racuna?
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> ali to od vipa nije fiskalni racun, da
<ivoks> hocete dobiti proljev?
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACEkZQyCc4Y
<datase> ivoks: Title: All Windows Startup And Shutdown Sounds.wmv, Views: 972795, Rating: 93.59956%
<ivoks> From Windows 1.0 To Windows 7.
<jelly> a di je tada.wav
<ivoks> sve je tu
<Mmike> ivoks: al', nisu li oni morali isto fiskalizirati svoje racune?
<ivoks> morali su
<Mmike> igustin: sto ti kazes?
<ivoks> a eto, treba samo detaljnije citati
<ivoks> 5.10 i 9.5.3 objasnjava sve
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> 9.5.3?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> to nema veze
<Mmike> 5.10 ima
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> 9.5.3 kaze da ne moraju imati x/y/z broj racuna
<Mmike> odnosno, u 9.3
<Mmike> ne
<ivoks> da, 9.3
<Mmike> kaze ovo: Iznimno od stavka 2. ovoga članka, obveznici fiskalizacije koji ostvareni promet naplaćuju sredstvom koje se ne smatra gotovinom prema članku 2. točki 5. ovoga Zakona, nisu dužni iskazati podatke iz stavka 1. točaka 4. i 5. ovoga članka
<Mmike> znaci da ne moraju imati JIR i ta sranja
<Mmike> al' i dalje im broj racuna mora izgledati kao i svima nama
<ivoks> ma uglavnom, sami su slagali taj zakon, ocito
<Mmike> ivoks: tu spadamo ti i ja, ne moramo imati JIR i to na racunu
<ivoks> ja nemam jir, ali imam x/y/z
<Mmike> da, nemam nit ja jir
<ivoks> dok mi agencija ima jir
<Mmike> 9.3 se ne odnosi za x/y/z
<Mmike> al' sve to dalje je irelevantno, 5.10 kaze da vipnet nije obveznik fiskalizacije, i aj bok
<Mmike> i ne mora imati JIR na racunu, nit se mora spajati na poreznu, nit mora osta
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<ivoks> najvece lopuze nisu u fiskalizaciji
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> pritom mislim na vodovod, hep, plinaru...
<jelly> nije za cudit se
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> pise tamo 'i drugih pravnih osoba'
<jelly> fiskalizacija sluzi za kontrolu prometa gotovine
<Mmike> znaci li to da ako ostvarujem promet od drugih pravnih osoba da ne moram fiskalizirat?
<jelly> Mmike: ako ides iskljucivo na taj nacin, da
<jelly> bar sam ja tako shvatio ove iz naseg billinga
<jelly> nije bitno dal naplacujes od pravnih osoba ili privatnih, nego dal imas ikakve mogucnosti baratati gotovinom pri txiji
<jelly> t-mobile izdaje racune i pravnim i privatnim osobama
<ivoks> ne, clanak kaze da nisi u fiskalizaciji ako mjeris potrosnju elektronicki
<ivoks> i zato vip/tmobile nisu u fiskalizaciji
<ivoks> radis li s gotovinom ti samo mijenja hoces li imati taj zki/zri na racunu ili ne
<jelly> ah
<jelly> to se da cudovito tumaciti
<jelly> kak se mjeri potrosnja usluge redovnog mjesecnog odrzavanja?
<Mmike> what ivoks said
<Mmike> ja ne obracunavam potrosnju elektronicki
<Mmike> iako je ta tocka zakona diskutabilna
<Mmike> zarez je na krivom mjestu
<Mmike> kad izbacimo viskove, ta receniza (koja vipnet/tmobile 'oslobadja' zakona) glasi: Iznimno od članka 3. ovoga Zakona, obveznikom fiskalizacije ne smatra se porezni obveznik za ostvarene promete u sljedećim djelatnostima:10. ostvareni prometi evidentirani preko mjernih instrumenata, od energetskih, komunalnih, elektroničkih komunikacija i drugih pravnih osoba te
<jelly> mislim, sta je elektronicki, ti uklikas customeru mjesecno odrzavanje jednom, s periodom za trajanje ugovora i dalje se obracunava svaki mjesec
<jelly> tak se obracunava kajjaznam iptv usluga pausalno
<Mmike> znaci: porezni obeznik koji ostvarene promete ostvari od drugih pravnih osoba ne smatra se obveznikom fiskalizacije
<jelly> isti kufer
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> Mmike: kako si to zakljucio?
<Mmike> jelly: pa, da imam elektronicki to nekak izvedeno (tipa, cim se usshjam na server da mi ovaj obracuna), vjerojatno onda da
<Mmike> ivoks: pa, tak pise: ...obveznikom fiskalizacije ne smatra se porezni obveznik za promete od drugih pravnih osoba
<ivoks> to ne pise
<ivoks> pise
<ivoks> obveznikom fiskalizacije ne smatra se porezni obveznik za ostvarene promete u sljedećim djelatnostima
<Mmike> Odnosno: ...obveznikom fiskalizacije ne smatra se porezni obveznik za promete ostvarene: evidentiranjem preko mjernih instrumenata, od energetskih, komunalnih, elektronickih komunikacija i drugih pravnih osoba
<Mmike> u hrvatskom pravopisu ispred 'i' ne ide zarez, tako da se ne moze znati dal' je ovo 'i' vezano na elektronicke komunikacije ili je samo zadnja 'stavka' u nabrajanu:
<Mmike> npr: Na put smo ponjeli slijedece voce: kruske, jabuke, sljive, marelice i bombone
<Mmike> da li je zadnja stavka 'marelice i bomboni' ili 'bomboni' ?
<ivoks> bemti vip blagajnu
<ivoks> nece spremiti postavke
<ivoks> doslo je do greske kod spremanja
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' ti obrisalo sve? :) K'o Facebook app?
<Mmike> gdje da odem kupiti smoothie maker?
<Mmike> onaj drekec koji je u biti ogromna staklena casa koja u dnu ima noz koji se okrece
<Mmike> u koji ubacis bananne i jabuke i sto sve ne i dobijes finu smjesu u koju das malo mlijeka i onda to popijes i fino je
<Neuromanx> mmike delimano web
<Neuromanx> topshop ili tak nes
<Mmike> to u .hr?
<Mmike> hocu to danas/sutra
<Mmike> ne za 2 tjedna
<Neuromanx> to je u hr
<Neuromanx> a imaju i fizicki ducan valjda
<Neuromanx> http://www.delimano.hr/kuhinjski_aparati/clarity_smoothie_mikser.html
<Mmike> Neuromanx: ++ za sajt
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> e sto ga je usrala s onom salatom
<BotaniCar> Mmike: briem da topshop ima trgovina po gradu 
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> sve znam
<Mmike> zahvalan :
<Mmike> 0
<BotaniCar> ... ‘Do you know where the proxy settings are?’ I asked, hopefully.
<BotaniCar> I don’t get a response. I might as well have asked her ‘Can you tell me how to reticulate splines using a hexagonal decode system so that I can build a GUI in VisualBasic and track an IP Address.’ ...
<BotaniCar> lol
<Mmike> BotaniCar: sam ti reko da smo nasli kolica/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jesi, ali nisi poslao sliku pa ne vazi :) 
<Mmike> tek 20.8. cu ih imat
<Mmike> neka chicco
<BotaniCar> I mi imali čikou
<Mmike> botke, vaka neka: http://www.ishop.rs/upload/thumb800/0174/037747%20Chicco%20Kolica.jpg
<BotaniCar> Da da! Kak' smo mi u getu, imali smo crna. Nemres mi drajvbaj raditi u zelenima , ne 
<Mmike> looooooool :)
<Mmike> ova su neznam koja boja
<Mmike> al' nisu ta
<Mmike> nego neka trio for me
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<Mmike> poklonjena su :)
<Mmike> ima i kosara i 'sportska sjedalica' i jaje/auto
<BotaniCar> ako nisu crna, ofarbat cemo. A za kolica ti je samo bitno da su lezeca, i ako je moguce da kosara ide van , da nemoras odma kinderbet sastavljat' :) 
<Mmike> brijes?
<Mmike> to mi zadatak
<Mmike> zena ide sutra u bolnicu
<Mmike> ja moram kinderbeta sastavit
<BotaniCar> Pa, sam si rekao da ce spavat' blizu vas prvo vrijeme, tihana bu vjerojatno shrvana, pa da ne mora po dete svako dojenje. Ovako samo tu kosaru stavis na neki podest kraj njene strane kreveta i bok 
<BotaniCar> Ti bus na balkonu spaval ? : )= 
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> kinderbet iam onu stranicu koja se 'sklizne' ispod njega
<BotaniCar> Nda, nebush spaval :) 
<Mmike> i u visini je kreveta
<Mmike> hahahaha
<Mmike> a neznam :)
<Neuromanx> lol
<BotaniCar> pazi 'parental controls' sekciju: https://www.openrightsgroup.org/blog/2013/sleepwalking-into-censorship
<BotaniCar> "esoteric material" kaj tu sve mogu nagurati ? 
<Mmike> jel' pada tuca u zagorju sad?
<Mmike> dal' da idem skrivat auto/
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> Sakri se u auto!
<jelly-home> sakrij auto dok mozesh
<BotaniCar> Sad sam pogledao kroz prozor na drugoj strani kuce. Sakri auto dok mozes, ovo na nebu izgleda kao iz apokalipticnih filmova 
<jelly-home> nije sve tako sivo
<BotaniCar> samo kaj sam ono zadnje napisao i nestane mi struje .. 
<jelly-home> uf, meni router nije na upeesu
<jelly-home> a nije ni susedov 
<jelly-home> ne znam dal da stavim cvijece vani da se moci ili ce ga vjetar oduvat
<BotaniCar> jelly: isti router problem. Vec sam maknuo cvijece. 
<jelly-home> morat cu produzni do parice odvuc
 * weshmashian jedva vidi katedralu
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: da vidis kakva je iz nutra ! 
<jelly-home> weshmashian: iz... sesveta?
<weshmashian> onak, do save jedva pada, sve jace ide prema centru :)
<weshmashian> jelly-home: ne
<jelly-home> iz... dubrave?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: meh :)
<weshmashian> jelly-home: ne
<hbogner> pozdrav
<weshmashian> iz hiltona na vukovarskoj :)
<jelly-home> weshmashian: iz... nove vesi? :-)
<jelly-home> kaj ces u hiltonu, tamo te svi znaju
<weshmashian> znaju me i doma, pa kaj onda :)
<dodobas> sad je odlicno vrijeme za ic van hvatat gromove :)
<BotaniCar> Probusio mi se gromospremnik .. 
<dodobas> skines gace i ciljas... dok grom ne pogodi u 'centar'
 * BotaniCar misli da je dodobas gay aktivista s fantasticnim zgovorima
<weshmashian> t'mater, na 12om katu kisa pada maltene vodoravno
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: on ce bit Thor a ti ces bit meta :)
<hbogner> tuci grome al do zubiju neces :D
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ne volim ni da me booli, nekmoli da peche ! HAPL ! 
<jelly-home> For example, the tongue-twister navrh brda vrba mrda involves four words with syllabic /r/.
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ili sam jednostavno peder... ako se vec moram skrivat iz gay aktiviste :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: bar nisi pe*ercina, to je bitno :) 
<jelly-home> dodobas: grom!  Tak ga bum zval
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> Pada i odze.
<BotaniCar> Opasno pada.
<BotaniCar> Bar danas da ne moram zalijevati ... 
<dodobas> ne moram auto prat... doduse... mozda nisam zatvorio prozor :D
<hbogner> Mmike, ti pricao nesto o sastancenju?
<jelly-home> ođe je gotovo, sad sam' puše
<dodobas> yes.. nema vise
<jelly-home> ko je jamio, jamio je
<weshmashian> u jebote, sad i toplanu vidim
<BotaniCar> BOINC mi kanjka na Win8 , kad mi CPU activity predje zadano, ne gasi se. 
<BotaniCar> 'elradi to dobro na linuxu ? 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, pa nebi se ni trebao gasit nego limitirat cpu
<hbogner> ili ti mislis na nekaj drugo
<BotaniCar> hbogner: rekao sam mu da stane dok ima activity veci od %
<hbogner> meni je radilo kako treba
<BotaniCar> idem probati neki drugi projekt, mozda samo SETI zeza
<hbogner> provjeri jos jednom sve postavke
<dodobas> BotaniCar: bitcoin :)
<BotaniCar> hbogner: as we speak
<BotaniCar> dodobas: nemam namjeru zaraditi 1% manje nego sam potrosio struje, radije badava racunam :) 
<BotaniCar> usput, BOINC radi ko zmaj kroz Tor :) 
<dodobas> ccc os kupit ? :) ne moras trosit struju :)
<BotaniCar> :) Velis, kaj da pomazem neznance kad mogu pomoci tebi :) 
<dodobas> i dalje neznanc, ali bar navodno Zemljak :)
<BotaniCar> !!
<Mmike> hbogner: ne, kad?
<hbogner> Mmike, kako ne, pa prosli tjedan si pricao
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> moramo se nac, da
<Mmike> al' nisam nist konkretno pricao
<Mmike> hbogner: kad si ti tu opet?
<hbogner> ja sam tu
<hbogner> pricao si prije 2 tjedan o srijedi ovaj tjedan
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/971586_618824564814595_832540283_n.jpg
<hbogner> nego Mmike jesi vec postao tata?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> 15.9
<Mmike> tak nekak
<Mmike> hbogner: ne, ne, sad se sjecam, pricao sma da nemrem prije srijede jer mi zena u sri ide u bolnicu
<Mmike> hbogner: tu si for good?
<hbogner> Mmike, ne, od sljedece stijede me opet nebi trebalo bit u zg na tjedan dana
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> onda pon/uto
<Mmike> vidjet cemo
<Mmike> ivoks: ti si prebjego?
<Mmike> dodobas: ti si tu?
<Mmike> budz0r: de si ti?
<hbogner> Mmike, ali ako se plan promjeni javim
<Mmike> k
<Mmike> jbg, sorry, nisam ocekivao da ce mi zena morat bolnicarit
<Mmike> pa mi se malo sve izokrenulo
<hbogner> ma nema beda, ja cisto informativno pitao
<dodobas> hmm, neki se K dere s maksimira...
<hbogner> rojbi viljamovka
<dodobas> ah.. da cuo sam nesto...
<dodobas> Mmike: ja sam kao tu...
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> BotaniCar: 
<vileni> ~jutro
<BotaniCar> kaj sad ja , Mmike? 
<Neuromanx> ima tu netko iskustva s arduonom?
<Neuromanx> i RP?
<Neuromanx> ili jos bolje obojem skupa?
<Neuromanx> http://www.cooking-hacks.com/index.php/documentation/tutorials/raspberry-pi-to-arduino-shields-connection-bridgeŽ
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Online_Reputation_Management
<Mmike> omgf
<Mmike> http://www.reputation.com/
<jelly-home> heh, ups je radio sve dok nisam probe radi istekao isti iz zida
<Mmike> jelly-home: velis :)
<Mmike> http://poptix.net/stopit.jpg
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> neda mi se vise
<Mmike> dosta
<Mmike> gotovo
<Mmike> zdravo
<Mmike> idem igrat tetris
<Mmike> MyTickets: 65, Unassigned: 19653
<Mmike> ovaj 19k broj razbije css
<Mmike> brijem da kayakovci nisu predvidjeli takve brojeve :
<Mmike> 0
<BotaniCar> fino ste neucinkoviti :) koliko je open/waiting od toga ? :D
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-14
<ItIzAj> Ovo s godisnjima je presuper :) 
<ItIzAj> I djecom u vrticu :) 
<dodobas> Galaxy MEGA 6.3'' phoneblet... pa đizus
<dodobas> http://www.lbszone.com/content/view/10327/2/
<ItIzAj> dodobas: pa i nije nekaj posebno, ja sam zazvao $DEITY kad sam vidio da to reklamiraju kao "just in time for schoool" :) 
<jelly-home> Mississauga!
<ItIzAj> .weather  Mississauga
<datase> ItIzAj: The current temperature in Gordon Woods, Mississauga, Ontario is 12.8°C (2:43 AM EDT on August 14, 2013). Conditions: Overcast. Humidity: 84%. Dew Point: 10.0°C. Pressure: 29.88 in 1012 hPa (Steady). 
<ItIzAj> ohai ! 
<ItIzAj> Trazim besplatne shell providere, nisam vec 10 godina, zaboravio sam kakav je to pakao :) 
<ItIzAj> JJedni nude shell u kojem nemres nista, drugi nude besplatan shell koji to nije, treci traze da im dam "samo " svoju besmrtnu dushu, cetvrti imaju server uptime 30 dana .. 
<ItIzAj> ( BTW, downloadao sam http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1535108/ , drzmo gache :) )
<ItIzAj> pre bedast sam. Pustim film, nema zvuka. Pogledam jel imam sve codece, imam. Bjesomucno palim/gasim/stisavam/poglasnjavam pojacalo. Skuzim da mi je player defaultan da audio pusta na TV koji je mjutan. 
<obruT> ItIzAj: downloadao ? neki cam ?
<ItIzAj> Da, ocajan. Imam osjecaj da gledam film kroz jednu od onih vrecica za zimnicu, punu urina.
<ItIzAj> A zvuk je .. kao iz bacve. 
<obruT> ma camovi me uopce ne zanimaju :) nebrem to gledat ni da je najbolji film u svemiru :)
<obruT> ovo je film za kino :)
<obruT> vec se dogovara odlazak sljedeci tjedan
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Neuromanc> btw upravo otisla programerska ekipa na Silbu
<Neuromanc> jeste razmisljali o tom kanalu propagiranja ubuntua?
<ItIzAj> Neuromanc: ti zicas pare i od neprofitnih udruga :) 
<Neuromanc> ItIzAj ovo nije bilo zicanje para
<vileni> o Neuromanc 
<Neuromanc> o vileni:)
<Neuromanc> ItIzAj nego poziv na suradnju:)
<Neuromanc> te godine su vam najbolje za uci u tu populaciju
<Neuromanc> vileni jesi jos na reliju?
<ItIzAj> Neuuro: dokazi da su tvoje namjere casne ! :) 
<ItIzAj> nda, s kim ja pricam :) 
<ItIzAj> Nego, jel zna netko, kak se dodje do postotka prireza  ? Kak su odluzili "u Zagrebu je X , u Bjelovaru Y" ? 
<ItIzAj> *odlucili
<jelly> "koliko bi maksimalno mogli oderati a da ljudi ne izadju na ulice"
<jelly> ili se odsele
<ItIzAj> Sve 5, ima wiki. Prirez je porez na placu, laicki, kaj vise prosjecno imamo, to je veci. 
<ItIzAj> Brijem da je gornji treshold upravo kak si opisao, jelly
<jelly> dakle idealno je biti prijavljen u pripizdini donjoj a imati placu kao u zg :-)
<ItIzAj> Mislim da je idealno raditi na crno :) U tom kontekstu :) 
<ItIzAj> Ono sto ne mogu naci je , kako cesto se ponovo izracunava taj postotak ? Ako imamo pad placa i broja zaposlenih, prirez bi trebao padati, ne ? 
<jelly> rad na crno ti ne placa socijalno i zdravstveno
<dodobas> treba rasti, jer se mora odrzati konstatno punjenje blagajne
<BotaniCar> NSFW: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1098304_534632476609785_1972895949_n.jpg 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: zanima me legalisticko objasnjenje toga :) 
<dodobas> ako bi place rasle + broj zaposlenih... onda bi mogao padati
<jelly> dodobas: uh, zasto bi % morao rasti a ne ukupna masa
<dodobas> ali uglavnom... uvijek ce rasti
<dodobas> ukupna masa?
<BotaniCar> dodobas: sasvim je jasno da ce uvijek rasti, i zasto. Ali nema mi ni matematicke, ni legalne, a bogme ni eticke osnove za to 
<BotaniCar> samo politicko-uhljebsko-potrebite logike mi ima 
<dodobas> e bavite se krivim poslom... trebali ste postati starlete
<jelly> govorimo o definiranom postotku, ne o ubranom prirezu
<BotaniCar> Imam male sise .( 
<dodobas> onda bi ves mozda netko i shvatio ozbiljno :)
<BotaniCar> Meni je u stvari dosta kaj sam sebe shvacam ozbiljno, za pocetak. 
<jelly> ne vidim zasto postotak mora neizostavno rasti
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni je jedino objasnjenje za tako nesto "aparatu treba jos"
<jelly> zamisli da, ne do vrag, grad odn. opcina SMANJI SVOJE TROSKOVE
<dodobas> jelly: prvo pitanje, kako je uopce definiran izracun tog postotka
<BotaniCar> Kak je islo u starcraftu .. "WE REQUIRE MORE MINERALS" :) 
<dodobas> jelly: ako je tako, onda je povecanje % opravdano jer ce moci vise reinvestirati
<jelly> dodobas: po toj logici, povecanje % je uvijek opravdano
<jelly> osim sto povecanje % smanjuje potrosnju
<dodobas> jelly: pa kad povecanje nije opravdano ?!?!?!
<BotaniCar> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^underline that
<jelly> i iduce razdoblje imas investicije koje niko ne koristi jer svi stede
<dodobas> jelly: e onda radis semafore po selu... umjesto vrtica i skola
<dodobas> reinvestiras :)
<jelly> ili projekti stoje napola zavrseni
<dodobas> opcina/grad posjeduje infrastrukturu... i to naplacuje
<dodobas> smanjena potrosnja stanovnika.... boli njih K
<BotaniCar> Logicki bi ih i trebalo, nema porzeza u kesi ako ne trosimo 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ali prirez nije porez... nego namet na placu
<BotaniCar> dodobas: imas pravo, ja sam zastranio
<BotaniCar> dodobas: no jedno utjece na drugo
<dodobas> pa samo, jesi li dobio placu ili ne...
<jelly> za buduce i friske roditelje http://imgur.com/gallery/P3z5kUY
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Parenting done right, velis :) 
<jelly> pogotovo ak volis placati psihologa djetetu sljedecih 15 godina
<BotaniCar> kaj to nije neki default ako se odlucimo ''murikanizirati ? Ono, trebalo ili ne :)
<BotaniCar> nego, obruT, di na tom ZXDSLu tjunam QoQ ? Vidim samo izbor izmedju SSID/WMM , nish vishe
<BotaniCar> *QoS
<BotaniCar> obruT: I kak mogu promijeniti WPS registrara ( PBC mode) ?
<jelly> bas je slatki http://windowsitpro.com/windows-server-2012/review-hp-proliant-microserver-gen8-and-hp-ps1810-8g-switch
<BotaniCar> Meni je slatko sto se na ovom kanalu linkalo nekaj kaj ima "windows" u sebi :) 
<jelly> ma nema server nikakve veze sa windows, bez obzira na url
<jelly> (iako dodje sa Windows Server 2012 Essentials)
<BotaniCar> Tvoj URL odaje da se potajno divis MSu , siguran sam da medju playbojima skrivas svoje primjerke Windows digest-a ! :) 
<Mmike> hrvojem: ping
<hrvojem> oj
<obruT> BotaniCar: iskreno, nisam se jos igrao s tim zte-om, samo sam ga ustekao doma :)
<BotaniCar> mrmlj, okok, daj samo admin usr/owd :) 
<BotaniCar> *pwd
<obruT> hmm, moram se sjetit kak je islo :)
<BotaniCar> ETO ! Velim ja da treba imati password vaultove ! Online, jasno :) 
<obruT> damn, moram pitat kolege :) ima sistem
<BotaniCar> :D
<obruT> za obican user je user i onaj broj koji pise na modemu
<obruT> i s tim mozes vec mijenjati ponesto postavki
<obruT> broj - kombinacija slova i brojki
<BotaniCar> Ma , to mi pise i u dokumentaciji, ali ne mogu nista s QoSom, osim odabrati izmedju dvije postavke. On *meni iza ledja* definira prioritete protokola ! Zamisli 
<BotaniCar> OK, nasao sam kako NTPu dici prioritet , ali samo na relaciji ext_ntp <> router :) Milina :) 
<BotaniCar> I boli me triceps, trebam lakse dijete ( ping Mmike :) )
<Mmike> knj?
<Mmike> ja cu svoje dijete u helij zamatat
<Mmike> da mi bude lakse
<BotaniCar> izvrsna ideja !
<dodobas> Mmike: helij je mnogo skup, mnogo mnogo
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> onda dusik? :)
<BotaniCar> Nene, helij. Da svi smijesno govore u stanu.
<Mmike> kaj nije to dusik?
<drj_cro> od dusika bi ti bilo malcice zima :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: sad si Mmikeu dao losu ideju kako se rashladiti po ljetu :) 
<weshmashian> sjest u more i tako radit?
<Mmike> udushichit se
<jelly> drj_cro: i od helija isto
<jelly> helijeva mjesavina koju koriste u podmornicama na visokom tlaku puno bolje vodi toplinu od normalnog zraka, navodno
<Mmike> weshmashian: de se javi tamo, jel' ti treba ded739 ili ga mogu reinstalirat sad?
<jelly> he's ded jim
<weshmashian> Mmike: ebote, ne javim ti se 30s i vec paniku dizes :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> :) nisam stisnuo enter tamo na vrijeme :)
<Mmike> malo sam cudan, nisam bas spavo nocas :)
<weshmashian> get used to it :)
<Mmike> :P
<weshmashian> kaj da ti velim :) mozda ces imat srece pa ces odspavat vise od 3 i pol sata u komadu :)
<Mmike> a daj prestani! :)
<BotaniCar> Cim  dijete odseli u svoj stan, sigurno :) 
<Mmike> i ti i onaj BotaniCar 
<Mmike> JA CU BIT SRETAN OTAC
<BotaniCar> mozda i prije, ako s bakom/dedom ode nekam 
<Mmike> JA CU BIT SRETAN OTAC
<BotaniCar> Cek, mi smo sretni, cemu lijekovi inace ! 
<Mmike> najvise me, doduse, veseli ovak, kak vi sad serete, srat nekom drugom, za 2-3 godine :)
<BotaniCar> Da da da , nemas pojma koliko te u stvari stedimo ! :) ceksec ! 
<Mmike> (izmedju 'ovak' i 'kak' ne ide zarez)
<weshmashian> a gle, sve kaj ti velimo uzmi sa rezervom, mozda ce bas tvoje dijete bit najbolje evar :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj da uzme s rezervom, moze samo dodati 30% na sve :) 
<Mmike> lol :)
<BotaniCar> mene u stvari zanima kak cu psihicki podnesti njegov pubertet :) 
<jelly> odlicno, kad ode na faks
<BotaniCar> Mjoj, to bi vrijedilo da ne zivim u Zagrebu .. hmm, da odselim sestri u Bj .. ostavim malom gajbu - do onda ne bu kredita vise .. i umrem sretan :D
<jelly> ako zivis u Zagrebu: PROBLEM!
<BotaniCar> ^^ computing
<Mmike> nene
<Mmike> ide u internat
<Mmike> odmah
<Mmike> i to u burkinu faso
<BotaniCar> idem ja radije u internet ! 
<BotaniCar> al vojna (osnovna) skola zvuci primamljivo :) 
<jelly> Mmike: jel zensko ili musko?
<Mmike> musko
<weshmashian> botanicar: jebote, pa da ko bero rakun zavrsi
<Mmike> nije jos, tek ce bit :)
<Mmike> rekli su mi da cu vrlo skoro znati sve crtice napamet, cak i one dugometrazne :)
<jelly> bero rakun!
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kaj bi mu falilo da leti u vojnim aviJonima ? :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: o da
<BotaniCar> Ili da ih bar odrzava :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: en drugi Bero :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja s svojim jos ni jedan crtic nisam pogledal :) Ni ikaj na TVu :)
<dodobas> ili, ne mu dati da gleda debilne crtice... ono, upalim 'idiot box' pa malo mamu mogu ici stipat za guzu
<BotaniCar> Al pika po mobitelu :D
<weshmashian> moj pika po svemu :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.gagtroll.com/wp-contents/uploads/2013/07/Did-you-know-that-When-Steve-Jobs-accused-Bill-Gates-of-stealing-from-Apple-Gates-said%E2%80%A6.jpg Gates, car
<weshmashian> a kaj se crtica tice, kontroliramo kaj gleda, ne pustamo bakugane/pokemone/kurce/palce
<BotaniCar> Grmbljevi klinci su , zadnji put kad sam vidio,gledali neki monster-anime na talijanskom :) Ofc,ne znaju talijanski :D
<weshmashian> :))
<weshmashian> a dobro, kolko oni vec imaju godina?
<jelly> mda, xerox je izmislio prozorse, misa, i window management
<BotaniCar> Brijes da je ljubav prema monster animetu od juce ? :D 
<BotaniCar> Sjecam se da je mala spanala diablo a jedva je puzala :) 
<weshmashian> hahaha
<weshmashian> da, i moj je isto bio odusevljen diablom jedno vrijeme :)
<weshmashian> sad je samo minecraft u igri, i trackmania :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: talijanci su pustali anime na privatnim tv stanicama jos 70-80tih
<BotaniCar> ja imam na mobitelu neku carobnjacku igricu, fora mu je kaj je gesture-driven, pa kak povlece prst po ekranu drugacija sranja svjetle :) 
<jelly> (well, mozda i ranije al tad me nije bilo)
<BotaniCar> jelly: talijanci su ispred svog vremena, u neku drugu vremensku zonu s njima !
<weshmashian> jebo vremenske zone!
<BotaniCar> that escalated quickly
<jelly> BotaniCar: buraz je zaradio prve i jedine batine tak sto je 5 dana za redom fol isao u skolu, pa bi se vratio doma i stelao tv trazeci stanice 
<weshmashian> 'deder mi rebootni server tad i tad', pa ti zaboravi rec u kojoj je zoni :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: :) 
<weshmashian> enihau, valjalo bi i kao delat nesto da me mmike ne pocne cinkat kak samo na ircu visim :P
<Mmike> weshmashian: nah, pre dugo se znamo :)
<BotaniCar> pre sporo tipkas da bi samo ircao, priznaj, kaj si napravil na poslu ? :D
<Mmike> samo nemoj po linux.hr pricat, tamo spijuniraju :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: generirao si si 1443 ticketa ? :D
<Mmike> e, danaas kajako reko da ima 20000 ticketa :)
<Mmike> okruglo fino :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tamo kickaju ako pricas, pitaj mene ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ste im se potuzili za CSS i velike brojeve ? :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: znam da su spije tamo, tehnicki je pol naseg odjela na tom kanalu :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: nosite odijela ? 
<Mmike> kakav krasan konj ovaj botanicar :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: :*
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kad cemo se mi vidjet, kad smo vec kod toga
<BotaniCar> ajjde, da nema trolova, kaj bi s jabukama
<Mmike> sad kad mi je zena u bolnici imam malcice vise cajta ovaj tjedan
<Mmike> dao ih svinjama!
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ne, ja generiram samo 1337 ticketa :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ko te hebe, nisi mi na babinje dosao pa necu ni ja tebi ! :) Kajaznam kad cemo se vidjet, ja sam na godisnjem a ti imas obaveza pa ti definiraj :) 
<BotaniCar> I, pred svinje idu biseri, njubu :) 
<weshmashian> svasta ide pred svinje :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kajjaznam. danas? sutra? nisi me na babinje zvao
<Mmike> neznam nit kaj je to
<Mmike> zvuci k'o naborano nesto
<BotaniCar> :) A to se zove ? :D
<BotaniCar> Ono kad dobijes dete pa ti svi dodju rec kak je super i donesu pelene/nesto :D
<BotaniCar> Sutra, mozes kak dopodne, makar mi doma kavu kuhao ? 
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/6
<jelly> da otvorim jebo.me/vic
<jelly> ili /majmun
<BotaniCar> Meni ne bi smetalo :) /razno /s*anja
<obruT> jelly: ke je parallels.iskon.hr ?
<jelly> obruT: poddomena.
<jelly> obruT: zaqe?
<obruT> pa nist... trejsam di je necij MX pa vidim da je stroj pod tom poddomenom :)
<jelly> to je ok. 
<jelly> obruT: nisam doduse 100% siguran je li to najbolji moguci zapis, ali ak radi, radi
<obruT> kad se gleda sto i kako, dodje se do todd2-w.parallels.iskon.hr
<obruT> ma neki korisnik se zali da ne dobiva neke mailove, a vidi se da je napustilo server... tak da je vjerojatno zavrsilo u nekoj spam listi ili cemu vec
<jelly> obruT: to je windows web odn. mail hosting
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nah, popodne/predvecer tek
<jelly> hmha, na ovom tulifonu se moze backupirati i restorati (i promijeniti?) IMEI
 * jelly nije znao da se to moze odn. smije
<obruT> to mi je cudno da se dozvoli mijenjanje...
<jelly> sta radi kinez sa "engineer tools"
<obruT> sa strane mobilne mreze, za ispravan rad, "nije bitno" koji je imei
<dodobas> oh divote... driver od wireless sroka kernel...
<obruT> dodobas: mene to nist ne cudi :)
<obruT> mene danas nist ne cudi... u biti me cudi kak ti kompjuteri uopce rade
<BotaniCar> Suglasan
<jelly> na struju...?
<BotaniCar> Lako tebi jelly, ti si vec prosao fazu negacije :) 
<jelly> na negativnu struju?
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> to znaci da elektra TEBI placa kad ju trosis?
<jelly> ne, i dalje plaćaš sve isto samo je faza okrenuta za 180°
<dodobas> http://www.washington.edu/news/2013/08/13/wireless-devices-go-battery-free-with-new-communication-technique/
<ivoks> zna netko do kad radi links servis?
<dodobas> ++385 (0)1 3098-635
<dodobas> pise do 18:00 ali... sutra je kao ne radni dan
<ivoks> ah, do 8
<ivoks> er, 18
<ivoks> nitko se ne javlja
<dodobas> ovo je prodaja
<dodobas> ++385 (0)1 3096-944
<dodobas> ++385 (0)1 3096-945
<dodobas> ++385 (0)1 3096-946
<dodobas> ++385 (0)1 3096-947
<jelly> to mi je na 5 minuta, da odem tamo i sve im po spisku?!?!
<dodobas> hmm, jel radio tko online checkin na easyjet-u ?
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Foreigner – I Want To Know What Love Is, Chicago – Hard To Say I'm Sorry, Mr. Mister – Broken Wings, Marillion – Kayleigh, Roxette – Listen to Your Heart
<jelly> neko uploadao "POWER BALLADS - The Greatest Driving Anthems In The World Ever"
<BotaniCar> +++-++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<BotaniCar> +
<BotaniCar> sorry,klinac
<ravilov> sto vam je links kriv?
<ivoks> krepao disk
<ivoks> wd black
<obruT> koji diskovi danas uopce valjaju ? :) bas gledam, trebao bih upiknut neki 3TB, a nemam pojma sto kupit da prezivi barem koju godinu
<Hrki_> sve valja
<Mmike> obruT: bilo koji, imas 3 godine garancije
<Hrki> slucna stvar kao i sa autima :D
<Mmike> meni najvise rikavale segate
<Mmike> al' to tak nist ne znaci
<Hrki> meni disk na kompu drzi vec 10godina
<ravilov> zar ima neki WD disk da valja?
<obruT> jebo garanciju ak izgubim podatke prije nego sto ih zbackupiram :P
<Hrki> siget barakuda
<obruT> mislim da cu slozit neku kantu samo za diskovlje :P
<ravilov> obruT, IMHO diskovi preko 500G su samo bacanje novaca
<ravilov> to je samo toliko vise podataka koji ce ti propast
<obruT> ravilov: trenutno imam doma zapunjeno 3 diska od 2 TB i 1 od 1 TB
<obruT> ove manje ni ne brojim
<Hrki> uzmi si sigeta
 * Mmike ima doma kantu za diskove
<ravilov> obruT, a jbg sad sto si ti ko hrcak :p
<obruT> dva od 1.5TB sam izvadio van i sad stoje
<obruT> cekaju na bolja vremena
 * ravilov ima doma 2x500G u RAID-1, samo pola zauzeto
<ravilov> a laptopi i ostali "user" strojevi imaju max 80G
<obruT> pih...
<ravilov> obruT, preseli sve u cloud, to se sad nosi :p
<Mmike> odem doma
<ivoks> pa ovaj je imao 5 godina garancije
<ivoks> sta ti to vrijedi
<jelly> pa nista, moras ih drzati i raidu i gotovo
<jelly> svi, al svi consumer diskovi su donja klasa, oni koji nisu prosli testove da budu "nas" odn "enterprise sata" level
<dodobas> ohooo,  hetzner ce imati 1gbit/s default link
<dodobas> We are pleased to inform you that with the introduction of the free
<dodobas> 1 Gbit/s uplink for the new dedicated root server models, we shall be
<dodobas> gradually making the 200 Mbit/s guaranteed bandwidth available for all 
<jelly> da je taj komad "wd black" uredjaja bio dobar stavili bi mu firmver i naljepnicu "wd red" i prodavali skuplje ;-)
<dodobas> dedicated root server clients. 
<Hrki> http://atma.hr/konoplja-protiv-pamuka/
<Hrki> znate sta meni nije jasno, ono zemlja nam je u banani, nista ne proizvodimo, zivimo od turizma
<Hrki> pa zasto pobogu ne legaliziramo vutru i da je drzava proizvodi
<jelly> Hrki: zato sto KATOLICKA CRKVA
<Hrki> pa tko jos dozivljava te tuljane
<Hrki> koji vracaju ljude u  srednji vijek
<jelly> nekih 80% stanovnistva
<jelly> navodno
<Hrki> cuj, to je kao da se radi lista dali volite domovinu, sigurno bi glasalo 100% ljudi
<Hrki> a pola njih bi je pokralo
<Hrki> pa nizozemska zivi od amsterdama
<Hrki> a taj grad nema nista za ponudit osim kurvi i vutre
<Hrki> a mi imamo sve to + more
<jelly> nizozemska je zabranila travu turistima zakonom iz 200x 
<Hrki> cuo sam da su dosli demoKRSCANI na vlast tamo
<Hrki> najca mi je to kombinacija demokracija + krscani
<Hrki> podsjeca me na jednu stranku kod nas
<BotaniCar> jelly, sve sto ja vidim znacajno na 'enterprise" klasi diskova je antivibracijski mehanizam, QC nitko ionako ne radi. Radije kupim 3 consumer diska nego 1 entrprajz
<hrvojem> jelly: ne bas, mozes kupit ako si clan kluba :)
<hrvojem> jelly: tek od slijedece godine samo ce nizozemci moci kupovat
<jelly> hrvojem: sto znaci jos 4 mjeseca.
<Hrki> ma to je uvedeno radi preprodaje
<Hrki> radi svaba i belgijanaca koji su to prepordavali kasnije
<BotaniCar> Hrki: di imamo kurve ?! 
<jelly> BotaniCar: nemamo mi, vec .ml
<jelly> .nl
<Hrki> imamo ih i mi, samo se skrivaju
<Hrki> pogledaj malo oglase :D
<jelly> (mislim, imamo i mi al nesmjem rec)
<BotaniCar> jelly: jel to provjereno da nemamo ? :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: nemres dokazat da neceg NEMA bez enumeracije svega cega ima
 * BotaniCar stares blankly
<jelly> svaki put kad vidim ime lika sjetim se https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/220907
<jelly> odn. http://bugs.debian.org/477454
<ivoks> /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/changelog-old.Debian.gz:    - debian/alsaconf.8: rewrite manpage, as the old one was utterly fucked.
<ivoks> comuting home
<jelly> ocito je i changelog.Debian bio sjeban kad su ga zarotirali...
<jelly> kod mene je to samo /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/changelog.gz
<ivoks> odnio disk u links
<ivoks> zamjenski dobijem tek u ponedjeljak
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL3FE2526DB52E1AF0&v=3k9L4jYHLPg&feature=player_detailpage
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Denigma-Čvarki, Views: 17107, Rating: 95.75758%
<ItIzAj> https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL3FE2526DB52E1AF0&v=3k9L4jYHLPg&feature=player_detailpage
<datase> ItIzAj: Title: Denigma-Čvarki, Views: 17107, Rating: 95.75758%
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/b2A5pG9
<ItIzAj> o0o0 http://debian-handbook.info/browse/wheezy/
<jelly-home> ?
<jelly-home> knjiga nije losa
<ItIzAj> Meni je guba kaj ce , izgleda, pratiti verzije :) 
<ItIzAj> Da ne ostanem zaglvljen s 5 releasa starim handbookom, tamo 205x-ke :) 
<jelly-home> mda,mozda ce je stici updateati prije nego izadje jessie
<Mmike> dzesi
<Mmike> https://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aeNGzYj_700b_v2.jpg
<jelly-home> bookmark, THEN clear
<Mmike> 'can we lock up and get drunk now, please
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> kak ja znam ispast kreten
<Mmike> to malo ljudi zna
<ItIzAj> Potvrdjujem 
<ItIzAj> Blizu sam ! 
<ItIzAj> S cim cu ja ovo tjerat' ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv74itlrrD8
<datase> ItIzAj: Title: S.K.I.L.L.- Special Force 2 Trailer, Views: 2216, Rating: 83.33333%
<Mmike> mysql> select cast(5 as unsigned) - 6;
<Mmike> ERROR 1690 (22003): BIGINT UNSIGNED value is out of range in '(cast(5 as unsigned) - 6)'
<Mmike> u 5.1 je to moglo :)
<Mmike> i dobijes -1234198327419283741827319283746198327413214321321324
<Mmike> mysql je glup te los
<ItIzAj> zato ga svi koriste
<weshmashian> 'jedite govna, milijarde muha ne mogu biti u krivu'
<weshmashian> :)
<ItIzAj> http://i.imgur.com/Gw8LR4t.jpg
<jelly-home> Mmike: taj broj je cudan
<Mmike> izmislje je :
<jelly-home> -34C7907117D35C05B8C1CD83050EAC3BA9876FC256C nema smisla
<jelly-home> ItIzAj: na HRTu su vec bar jednom reprizirali
<ItIzAj> jelly-home: ne gledam TV
<ItIzAj> jebate, sad gledam, postoje i 2 animirane serije :) 
<jelly-home> i hrpa radio drama 
<ItIzAj> prestao sam gledati/pratiti negdje oko 4te sezone 'novog' doktora, sad sam u soku, bio sam povrsan
<jelly-home> david tennant je bio valjda ponajbolji od ova tri nova
<jelly-home> iduca sezona je novi doktor, a prije toga je specijal za 50-godisnjicu serije 
<ItIzAj> Morao sam guglati sliku, ja i imena glumaca .. da, lik (mi) je uberglumac
<jelly-home> skot
<jelly-home> normalan naglasak u intervjuima... druga osoba
<ItIzAj> Jel itko vrti i skydrive i google drive na istom piceku ( ili neka druga dva cloud storage providera ) , 'el se kolje to ? 
<vileni> Neuromanc: evo me u mostaru, sutra dalje idemo :)
<vileni> prvi put na kompjuteru nakon 20ak dana
<Mmike> vileni: jel' ti falilo? :)
<Mmike> A KAJ SE TI DERES MUAHAHHAHAHAHA
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/mladic-na-viru-se-upucavao-udanoj-zeni-pa-istukao-sedam-muskaraca/694845.aspx
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> mlati mlati )
<jelly-home> iotn, alpaca! http://i.imgur.com/tLOnwEV.jpg
 * obruT je trco za doticnima :)
<Mmike> ? :)
<obruT> naganjo sam alpake i ljame :)
<obruT> frend me fotko kad sam se pokusao infiltrirat :) https://plus.google.com/photos/110919790049686905873/albums/5369131186488647921/5369131671331146882?banner=pwa&pid=5369131671331146882&oid=110919790049686905873
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-15
<jelly-home> inca kola!
<MmikePoso> i tako
<MmikePoso> upgrejdat domaci server s puno diskova na wheezy ili ne
<dodobas> MmikePoso: ma stavi archlinux: )
<MmikePoso> da, ne
<MmikePoso> ne isplati se :)
<MmikePoso> ima drugih distri koje skroz ok rade
<dodobas> MmikePoso: to je jeidni nacin da izvuces RH iz krize... instalirat archlinux
<MmikePoso> http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_27037.jpg&width=618
<MmikePoso> Aug 15 03:02:35 enchilada kernel: [824792.988562] ata1.00: failed command: READ DMA EXT
<MmikePoso> Aug 15 03:02:35 enchilada kernel: [824792.988580] ata1.00: cmd 25/00:50:08:6b:9a/00:00:85:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 40960 in
<MmikePoso> Aug 15 03:02:35 enchilada kernel: [824792.988581]          res 40/00:00:09:4f:c2/ff:ff:ff:ff:ff/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)
<MmikePoso> Aug 15 03:02:35 enchilada kernel: [824792.988625] ata1.00: status: { DRDY 
<MmikePoso> blje :/
<ItIzAj> My status is DRY :) Working on it :) 
<MmikePoso> sajeo sam se grozdjaq
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: kaj smo danas onda, fufla, fu?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ItIzAj> MmikePoso: rekao sam ti da ja vecerima nisam bas .. :) A danas sam i prek dana rasprodan (familija, rucak).. Sutra , za dana ? 
<MmikePoso> radim
<MmikePoso> nemrem za dana :)
<MmikePoso> da, danas nemrem nit ja
<MmikePoso> to sma htio rec, da ak smo se dogovorili da cu morat sjebat :)
<ItIzAj> I tvoj i moj intenzitet sjebavanja godinama postau sve komplementarniji :) 
<BotaniCar|2> BOINC ubije user switching, ako mu das :) ž
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-16
<ivoks> libnet-smtp-tls-butmaintained-perl - Perl module for providing SMTP client supporting TLS and AUTH
<ivoks> -butmaintained-
<Mmike> mlj
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Djes' veshmashinatz ! 
<ivoks> Upalila mi se kantica za zalijevanje cvijeća
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLAfrGR4Iq8
<datase> ivoks: Title: Pallywood training in Egypt as Muslim Brotherhood "protesters" pose for the cameras, Views: 46569, Rating: 95.54098%
<ivoks> jeste gledali lude 70e?
<ivoks> zena koja je glumila Laurie Forman, umrla
<BotaniCar> Gledam Dr.Who , time travelers don't die (often)
<BotaniCar> Kaj su opce lude 70-e ? 
<ivoks> ma oni klinci koji su se napusavali u podrumu
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/That_'70s_Show
<ivoks> http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.1209382!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/landscape_635/lisa-robin-kelly.jpg
<ivoks> ovo je slika iz zivota, ne sa serije
<ivoks> HDZ - Hrvatsku Dijelimo Zajedno
<ivoks> SDP - Sad Dijelimo Preostalo
<ivoks> hahahahaha
<ivoks> ljudi daju svakakva imena ducanima
<ivoks> obicno se truda dati jedinstvena imena koja ces lako zapamtiti
<ivoks> lako povezati s tematikom ducana
<ivoks> sve to se ne moze reci za osobu koja je trgovinu nazvala 'Iljadica-Rapo'
<jelly-home> odo ja u iljadicu kupit serafe
<ivoks> ne, ne prodaju to
<jelly-home> nije bitno sto prodaju
<jelly-home> odo ja u iljadicu kupit dva kila SaaSa
<jelly-home> jos gore, opis na cpanu veli... Net::SMTP::TLS::ButMaintained 	An SMTP client supporting TLS and AUTH (DEPRECATED, use Net::SMTPS instead) 
<ivoks> hahaha
<Mmike> ne kuzim ove seljake
<Mmike> zakaj oni prosvjeduju?
<Mmike> sta im sad opet ne valja?
<ivoks> zato sto im je drzava duzna 40% poticaja
<Mmike> svasta
<Mmike> i ja bi poticaje
<Mmike> pa ak mi ne plate
<Mmike> op, nema interneta
<Mmike> hrvojem: nelos pxc
<Mmike> malo sporije radi nego klasicni m-m
<Mmike> al' rad isve sam :)
<Mmike> upalis, ovaj sam sve napravi :)
<Mmike> jelly: kako da skopiram locale settinge s jedne kutije na drugu (da ne moram klikat 101 kolaku kroz dpjg-reconfiguce)
<Mmike> locale.gn
<Mmike> gen
<Mmike> thnx :
<BotaniCar> Zna tko napamet kak da kazem irssiu da lupi /names na svim kanalima na kojima sam ? 
 * Mmike nema pojma
 * Mmike se ide opet napit
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sretno :)
<BotaniCar> whois Mmike 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-17
<BotaniCar> Pre ruzan je IRSSI 
<BotaniCar> pre pre 
<BotaniCar> ima tko za preporuciti neki news reader za BSD , osim 'tin' ? 
<BotaniCar> One of the new apps included with 8.1 is Fresh Paint, an updated and modern interface version of the venerable Paint program !!
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1148828_535742173165482_1348105694_n.jpg
<ivoks> koja guzva u skradinu
<jelly-home> subota je vjerojatno najgori dan za putovanje cestom
<BotaniCar> .seen MalaPesnicaBesa
<datase> BotaniCar: MalaPesnicaBesa was last seen in #ubuntu-hr 21 weeks, 0 days, 11 hours, 33 minutes, and 43 seconds ago: <MalaPesnicaBesa> .weather spickovina
<BotaniCar> datase: thanks
<datase> No problem sweetie!
<BotaniCar> Supruga me (privremeno)napustila, krenula put Bjelovara.Nadam se da joj seljaci(ne) nece zablokirati cestu :)
<BotaniCar> Ne znam kak stojite s Divljim Jagodama, ali ovaj album je brutala. Krivo vrijeme .. https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&list=PL5AD68BAE3EB70F9A&v=GMnPuK4HFp4
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Zele Lipovaca.02.Hungry For Love, Views: 191, Rating: 100.0%
<MmikePoso> pio sa zeletom :)
<MmikePoso> a i sa onim basistom, kak se zove
<MmikePoso> ceha?
<MmikePoso> kelijevi drugovi :)
<BotaniCar> Da da , nekichas se bas s Kellyem raspisao na fejzbuku, on me i naputio na ovaj dragul
<BotaniCar> dragul ! Urkup mul rekelbek ! 
<BotaniCar> .coffee BotaniCar|2 
 * datase cooks a warm, small cup of coffee and hands it to BotaniCar|2
<BotaniCar> .cake BotaniCar 
 * datase gives BotaniCar a cream cake
 * BotaniCar kisses datase 
<calmpitbull> Ako imam ssd win i hdd mint a sve uefi kako dualbootat
<BotaniCar> kaj se moze sad tuntora butati na UEFIu ? o0o 
<calmpitbull> What?
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: zadnji put kad sam to gledao, nesto s UEFI bootom nije stimalo za linux
<calmpitbull> Ma bas gledam.....ma nabijem sve na ku......idem sadit konoplju
<BotaniCar> Brijes da je isplativija od krumpira ? </offtopic>
<calmpitbull> Naravno samo da drzava odobri koristenje stabiljke i listova.....ma 20000 proizvoda. Da su ovi politicari pametni bi sredilk sve sa njom
<MmikePoso> da
<MmikePoso> imam frenda koji se priprema na to
<MmikePoso> konoplja
<MmikePoso> steta, veli, sto se nece dat pusit :)
 * MmikePoso ide na reciklazno dvoriste
<MmikePoso> bacit cu jedno 505 printera, 303 monitora, 202 stara terminala, nesto maticnih ploca i inih sranja...
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: mislis da nema onaj fini okus ? Nije bitno ako ne 'udara' :) 
<calmpitbull> Daj ako treba kojeg radnika ja se javljam...pusenje me ne zanima...samo dobar proizvod
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: vele da ne radi, nisam probao :)
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: prvo zlato izvadi iz komponenti :) 
<MmikePoso> calmpitbull: i ja bi dobar proizvod :D
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: vish, zanimljivo :) :) :)
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: fuck mi se ako ne radi, samo bi da mi je fino za pusit :) K'o aromatizirane pljuge
<calmpitbull> Ja bi htio uzgajat ne trošit.
<calmpitbull> To je najbolje kod tog posla
<MmikePoso> bot nije sa pusenje
<MmikePoso> za 1001 drugu stvar je
<MmikePoso> ford je svojevremeno napravio karoseriju za auto od konoplje!
<BotaniCar> grmblj, necu raditi f'n mostove preko rijeke kvakkkvak, nego dimit' ! 
<MmikePoso> ta  biljka je korov, raste svugdje, bez pretjeranih pizdarija
<MmikePoso> ne kuzim zasto je zabranjena
<calmpitbull> Uspio dualbootat
<MmikePoso> calmpitbull: ++
<MmikePoso> idem
<MmikePoso> vidim se poslije
<BotaniCar> i ja sebe 
<calmpitbull> Rofl
<MmikePoso> e, da
<MmikePoso> pobaco sam 1/4 podruma
<MmikePoso> jedno 10-15 maticnih ploca, hrpu modema, zvucnih kartica, ide kontrolera, pizdi materinih
<MmikePoso> dva monitora, jedno 5-6 printera, tastatura, boga vraga
<BotaniCar> jesi li ili nisi izvadio vrijedne metale ili dobro naplatio odlaganje otpada ? :D
<BotaniCar> Dr.Who je prepreizvrstan. Parnjace koje voze u piramide .. nevidjeno ! 
<calmpitbull> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 
<calmpitbull> probao sam sa install -f al nista
<calmpitbull> kako da ponistim situaciju
<calmpitbull> dpkg: error processing avg2013flx (--install):
<calmpitbull> dpkg: error processing avg2013flx (--install):
<calmpitbull> pojma nemam kak da rijesim
<vzugcic> a kaj si radio, pokusao si nesto instalirati?
<calmpitbull> da avg antivirus
<calmpitbull> sa dpkg
<budz0r> lol
<budz0r> calmpitbull: removaj paketr
<vzugcic> pa kaj ce ti to?
<calmpitbull> pa uvijek imam clamav pa sam htio nesto novo
<calmpitbull> al ocito nista
<vzugcic> si probao guglati taj error?
<calmpitbull> naravno...da nisam ne bi tu bio
<calmpitbull> al ok removal sam i instaliral clamav i gotovo
<calmpitbull> budz0r: evo to sam i napravil removal parket
<vzugcic> nisam nikada imao takav slucaj, ali sam vidio da se na guglu nudi rjesenja za to
<calmpitbull> ma nudi se svasta
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> moras tocno ustanoviti gdje je problem
<ivoks> nije tesko
<ivoks> uglavnom prerm skripta pokusava stopati servis koji se ne vrti
<ivoks> i onda faila
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-18
<BotaniCar> č
<vileni> jutro
<MmikeLaP> weleenko
<MmikeLaP> djesi sad?
<BotaniCar> Pitaju Muju hoce li ove godine na more. Odgovara on: "Jarane, jedno je 60% sansi da hocemo i jedno 100% sansi da necemo" :) 
<vileni> Mmike: evo me doma, dosao prije par sati
<vileni> zavrsila turneja :)
<BotaniCar> .weather Å abac
<BotaniCar> datase: thanks
<datase> No problem sweetie!
<obruT> prokleti xbmc i shoutcast plugin :P  naidjoh na presuper radio stanicu, a papak nece da prikaze koja je :P
<obruT> i sad ne znam koju slusam pa ju necu moci opet naci :P
<BotaniCar> Meni na windowsima, kad imam XBMC fullscreen na TV-u(HDMI kabl), ignorira kaj ja gledam porn..nekaj i uoali screensaver.
<obruT> ufff, to je najgore :)
<obruT> taman mala digne suknjicu, a ono leteci tosteri!
<obruT> ijao, veceras top gun na televiziji :)
<obruT> ne znam da li da se upustim u gledanje :)
<BotaniCar> ne znam kaj bi gledao, jel falling skies valja kaj? 
<obruT> ja sam popizdio nakon 15 minuta gledanja... sad ne znam, vjerojatno nisam mjerodavan :)
<obruT> zudim za nekim sf serijama, a sve mi smece...
<BotaniCar> cRAVING !!
<BotaniCar> Imam jos pola kave.Izdrzat cu, valjda, jednu epizodu :) 
<obruT> pokusao sam s V - izdrzao prvu sezonu zivcirajuci se za vrijeme gledanja, falling skies - odustao nakon 15 minuta prve epizode, fringe - popizdio u prve dvije, prisilio se pogledat jos par i prestao... warehouse 13 - izdrzao prve dvije-tri epizode i popizdio i prestao gledat
<BotaniCar> Ti bi trebao upisati tecaj za scenariste. 
<BotaniCar> Jedini nacin da stvari dovedes u red je da pravis stvari 
<BotaniCar> mislim, serije
<BotaniCar> kasnije mozes i rezirati, kad se oparisjh
<obruT> eh, kad bi ja radio serije, to ne bi bilo bas za svakog :)
<BotaniCar> LOL :) Brijem da ni jedna nije svakom dobra. Dakle, nije problem.
<ravilov> obruT, ja mislim da je tvoj problem sto si previse izbirljiv
<ravilov> previse dostupne multimedije i to :p
<Mmike> obruT: continuum
<Mmike> obruT: mosh probat i revolution, iako je to, tak... malo sporo
<vileni> orphan black isto hvale
<vileni> ali meni isto nista od toga nije previse zanimljivo
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-11
<rut> dj
<BotaniCar> \o/
<rut> di si muffin 
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<rut> oo .. jesi odmorila :)
<jaizza> pa... slabo spavam sad kad već pitaš
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> ti?
<rut> a sto .. kakve tebe brige muce pogobu ;)
<rut> ja .. nepitaj .. uzeli jucer malo stene dobermana
<rut> sad znam kako je to majka biti .. 2 puta nocas budan bio
<rut> umoran sam ko pas :)
<Mmike> mirka: kaj smo uranili danas? :D
<Mmike> lol, 2 puta nocas, lol :)
<mirka> hahaha :)
<mirka> bome da
<BotaniCar|2> hehe, i meni je malo smijesno kad procitam *samo* sam se dva puta nocas budio, sad znam kako je biti majka :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Heh, portskenaju me s maldiva :) TAKE ME TO YOUR LEAD^CC BEACHES
<Mmike> brijem da mi muski nikad necemo to znat
<Mmike> Hormonal inbalance se nama bas i ne desava (ne racunam ono u pubertetu)
<BotaniCar|2> Probaj ne pustiti testosteron iz sebe par mjeseci, pa ponovi 
<Mmike> mah, to je sve pizdarija
<Mmike> kak ona jadrolinija ima tako idijotske stranice, kako, kako
<rut> muffin .. tebi smjesno a ja jedva gledam . 
<rut> mali navalio da hoce psa . pa onda ja isto a zena rekla ok al briga je vasa .. tj mojaaaaa 
<Mmike> mario@mike /var/log $ zgrep -v 'mike CRON' syslog.0
<Mmike> gzip: syslog.0.gz: No such file or directory
<Mmike> ali?
<Mmike> wtf? :)
<BotaniCar|2> pfft :) 
<jaizza> rut :-)
<jaizza> rut ja sam prije 2 mjeseca pokupila mače, moj je bolji, samo je prvu noć malo plakao, iza toga smo si dobri
<rut> ovaj bi sise .. jucer dosla frendica pa ga uzele u ruke (a ima sisu velikuuuu) a ovaj odmah za sisu ..
<rut> kreteni su ih prebrzo makli od mame .. 
<rut> nema vise od 6-7 tjedana
<jaizza> rut: onda znaš što ti je činiti
<rut> dofurat neku sisatu sa mljekom ?
<jaizza> ...
<BotaniCar|2> **s rakijom i pivom i jointom i rostiljem
<rut> jaizza nisi mi rekla sto je cinit ? 
 * jaizza se pita kakve rut filmove gleda
<rut> brda imaju oci i tome sl.
<jaizza> horror fan
<jaizza> me too
<Mmike> Sranje pocinje. Turska odlazi u kukuruku. Fakat je vrijeme za pivo, joint i rostilj, all day long.
<BotaniCar|2> Kam Turska ide ? Nemoj da usfali sapunica za HRT, inace cemo imati nemire :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nemoj da se penzici trgnu iz letargije :) 
<Mmike> pa megamusliman edrogan posto pricidnik
<Mmike> mislim, znali smo to, ne? :)
<Mmike> al' smo se nekako nadali da ce doc ameri i 'puc puc' :)
<jelly> i sta je tu kukuruku?
<jelly> ako se bude bahatio previse, opet ce biti vojni puc, kao sto imaju svakih 10-20 godina
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: mislim si da to namjerno rade, kao economy reset :) 
<jelly> kad glupi narod cijelo vrijeme pokusava na demokratski nacin uvesti serijat
<Mmike> narod ispranog mozga
<Mmike> slicno k'o mi tu s katolickom crkvom, ali puno puno drasticnije
<Mmike> opasnije, stojaznam kako bih to formulirao
<Mmike> katolici bar kazu 'budi dobar' (i onda te izjebu k'o mladog majmuna),  dok ovi nemaju nit to. 
 * Mmike deploya!
 * weshmashian hides
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: i've seen you shirtless today, no point in hiding now :)
<jelly> majice su u weshmashiani ?
<weshmashian> a jebote, svi pricaju o mom toplessu danas..
<weshmashian> aj da sam sisata plavusa pa ajde... :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: sad znas kak je meni!
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: i dalje si neprikosnoveni car lijepih muskih grudi :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Al, parine tri dlake na prsu se rijetko vide, pa nam je zagolicao .. ne znam kaj nam je zagolicao :D
<Mmike> znam ja
<Mmike> znam ja vrlo dobro :)
 * BotaniCar|2 se dirka za grud i gleda weshmashianovu sliku s mora
 * jaizza želi vidjeti weshmashianove ogoljele grudi!
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj ima neki HR IRCer da ga do sad nisi FB befrendala ? :) 
<jelly> osim onih koji nemaju fejs!
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: ima
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: jelly se ne da
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: ja sam jellya pospremil na linkedinu :) Doduse, ako tamo osvane gologrud - bit ce prvi ikad :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: ne znam mu ni ime :-(
<BotaniCar|2> Iha, pa ti si bar zena od formata, valjda znas kak se upoznati s coikom :) 
<ivoks> plaza, more...
<ivoks> :)
<jaizza> kad bolje razmislim, rijetko kojem irceru znam ime :-)
<jaizza> e, i ivoks se ne da
<jaizza> ni njemu ne znam ime
<jaizza> ivoks: a kako se ti zoveš?
<BotaniCar|2> bas od svih ne znas imena dvojci kaj su neozenjeni i zaposleni :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: da, više volim oženjene sa slabom plaćom :-)))))))
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: zakljucak se nametnuo sam ! :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: kaj da ti velim, skužio si me
 * BotaniCar|2 suosjecajno potapse jaizza po ramenu
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: prestani mi zuriti u dekolte
<BotaniCar|2> Zakaj ? 
<jaizza> zapravo nemam pojma, tak su me učili da moram reći
<BotaniCar|2> zapravo mi je to prirodnije nego da si sama gledas u dekolte, ili da ne gleda nitko 
<ivoks> jaizza: pa moje ime je javno
<BotaniCar|2> fakat, jaca, nisi ga ni huizala 
<jaizza> Javno drago mi je
<ravilov> danas su svi nesto na sisama
<ravilov> pa dobro...
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16cWiWj--8E
<datase> YouTube: Show Them To Me With Subtitles - 0:04:21 - 3,997,185 views - 13371 likes / 299 dislikes
<ivoks> jaizza: ante mi je ime
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY93dRoG6-Q
<datase> YouTube: Djeco Ivica se zovem - 0:00:14 - 12,776 views - 47 likes / 0 dislikes
<jaizza> ivoks: :-) bok Ante
<ivoks> bok
 * ivoks je na godisnjem, btw
 * ravilov zna IRL imena vise ljudi sa IRCa nego sto ga uopce zanima :p
<BotaniCar|2> Jer su ti ljudi nametali svoja imena .. tvoja tvrdnja ne moze biti istinita :) Da te nije zanimalo - ne bi ih znao :) 
<ravilov> aha
<BotaniCar|2> https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/68682_483881958322162_232909302_n.jpg # usporedba podmornica tri najvece velesile
<jaizza> ravilov: a kak je tebi ime?
<ravilov> ravilov
<Vlado9A3CY> :D
<jaizza> ravilov: well, o ukusima se ne raspravlja..
<jaizza> ravilov: znaš da si  možeš promijeniti ime
<jelly> :-D
<jaizza> ravilov: ne trebaš neki poseban razlog
<jelly> bas bi se mogao zvat ADOLF
<BotaniCar|2> :)))))))))))
<jelly> /nick dolfi
<Vlado9A3CY> covjek radi a vi ga nasmijavate :)
<jelly> radimo i mi, laganini uz dajer strejts
<Vlado9A3CY> a ja uz ovo... http://toronto.etn.fm:8130
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<jelly> zamijenim jutros jedan disk u storidju, kad ono krepala jos dva
<hunter2> bolje?
<BotaniCar|2> opa, rebuild ima da potraje tri i po tjedna :)
<jelly> traje cca 2 dana, sata diskovi
<BotaniCar|2> Ako u procesu jos koji disk ne prdne u chabar :) 
<jelly> pa, najzabavnija stvar je da uglavnom krepavaju prilikom mjesecnog read-testiranja
<BotaniCar|2> sto bi reklo da vam storidz inace nije nesto preopterecen ?
<jelly> odradili su svoje, ovo im je 6 godina
<jelly> to je neki mali storidz samo za backup
<BotaniCar|2> uff, to je vec trebalo biti otpisano i u necijem privatnom porn-storidzu
<jelly> amortiziran je ali otpisan nije dok god se koristi
<jelly> da, 11/24 diskova je origigi, preko pola je vec zamijenjeno
<BotaniCar|2> 6 godina, pola kapaciteta je u pogonu od dana 1 ? Dobro ste kupili ! 
<rut> i teorija da kutije znaju samo virtualno ljude
<rut> sacuvaj boze da bi se uzivo druzila kutija
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> link u bircu zapalio joint
<ivoks> birc na plazi
<ivoks> hrpa djece okolo
<ivoks> mozda bi trebao pozvati policiju
<ivoks> jedva stoji
<ravilov> mozda i bi
<BotaniCar|2> Ako jedva stoji, to nije od jointa. Mozda bi ga trebao pitati jel se osjeca dobro
<ivoks> nije od jointa
<ivoks> ali je ocito strgan
<BotaniCar|2> Ako i smrdi po cugi onda bi ga trebao osamariti i nauciti da se to dvoje ne mijesa 
<ivoks> naletio na stranicu
<ivoks> koja prodaje kajak ture
<ivoks> a koriste nase fotke
<BotaniCar|2> :(
<ivoks> http://discrover.com.hr/national-park-kornati-one-week-kayaking-trip/
<ivoks> prva fotka
<ivoks> to sam ja fotkao
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ovo s jednim kajakasem
<BotaniCar|2> Ces im bar mail poslati da su pizdeki ? Znam ljude koji bi pohrlili na trgovacki sud odmah, ali brijem da je to pretjerano za prvu reakciju 
<ivoks> poslao sam im mail da imaju 24h da uklone fotografiju
<BotaniCar|2> Posteno
<ivoks> evo original: http://www.kayak.hr/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/kornatitour1.jpg
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> a evo i kontekst: http://www.kayak.hr/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/panorama-zaljev.jpeg
<ivoks> pizdeki
<ivoks> imam ih ja jos, koje nisu javne, ako dodje do suda :D
<BotaniCar|2> Bit ce krajnje debilno ako zaista dodje do suda. Ekipa fakat mora poceti kreirati svoje materijale za svoje webove. 
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> firmu je osnovala bivsa miss universe croatia
<ivoks> o svasta :)
<BotaniCar|2> Bogica, ta web dizajnera samo u sexu moze platiti, zato krade materijale za sajt :) 
<ravilov> dovraga, zasto je tako komplicirano iz drivea (C:) dobiti fizicki uredjaj (\\.\PhysicalDrive0\Partition1) ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: meni je smijesno da na kajaku cak pise jamming adventures :0
<BotaniCar|2> Ahahahahahaha
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: zakaj je komplicirano ? diskpart list ( disk/partition/volume) 
<ravilov> DiskPart was unable to process the parameters. Use 'diskpart /?' for more information.
<ravilov> (xp)
<BotaniCar|2> probaj 1) pokrenuti prompt kao admin , 2) okinuti samo "diskpart" , 3) upisati select disk (npr)1 4) upisati list partition
<BotaniCar|2> ili nakon koraka 3 unijeti samo list disk
<ravilov> ovo mora biti skriptirano
<ravilov> znaci imam drive letter, C:
<ravilov> iz toga moram automatizirano dobiti fizicki uredjaj
<BotaniCar|2> ovo: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/9910/how-to-automate-windows-diskpart-commands-in-a-script/ ? 
<BotaniCar|2> diskpart.exe /s putanja/do/skripte
<ravilov> da
<ravilov> znaci komplicirano
<ravilov> vec imam skriptu, necu pisat jos jednu skriptu samo da bi nasao podatak koji mi treba
<ravilov> wmic izgleda ok, samo da ga skuzim
<BotaniCar|2> kaj nema WinXP hendikep da ne rade sve WMI komande u njemu ( spominjem XP jer si ga ti spomenuo ) ?
<ravilov> ne znam
<ravilov> valjda radi sto meni treba
<igustin> hmp: sretan rođendan! :)
<jaizza> damn i posao
<jaizza> ni na irc više ne stignem
<BotaniCar|2> Jos ce ispasti da ti je posao bitniji nego dobro drustvo.
<rut> :)
<rut> koda ima sto pametno ovdje procitat
<BotaniCar|2> Nemas ti pojma da me jaca u /msg poducava teoriajma brojeva :) 
<BotaniCar|2> trenutno se ne mozemo dogovoriti oko toga koliko je to 20cm :)
<BotaniCar|2> i koliko je sat i pola :) 
<Mmike> jebomater i onaj somersby cider
<Mmike> govno od cuge
<BotaniCar|2> nemoj reci da pijes te izgovore za sok 
<Mmike> pre slatko cak i kad je jako hladno
<Mmike> i sad me zeludac boli
<Mmike> a imao u frizideru
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> moro sam vodu pit
<BotaniCar|2> Hahaha, tak sam ja reagirao kad sam to probao :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: http://images.teamsugar.com/files/upl1/1/13255/16_2008/measure-of-a-man.preview.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> Da mi je znati kakvim je spletom okolnosti ta slika zavrsila u tvojim bukmarcima
<BotaniCar|2> Ideja je dobra, custom-tailored metar koji prikazuje sto mi pashe 
<rut> kome nije jasno koliko je to 20cm . tebi ili njoj ?
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: netko prije tebe mi je objašnjavao koliko je zapravo 20 cm?
<BotaniCar|2> rut: njoj ! Ja sam sasma siguran da imam preko 20cm di god se racuna ! :) 
<rut> onda si ti solidno obdaren !
<BotaniCar|2> Ili mjerim kak mi pashe :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Tu se jaca i ja razilazimo :) 
<rut> pa sad ce ona reci da je tehnika bitna :P
<rut> a ja cu onda reci da je to LAZ 
<BotaniCar|2> Ako pod tehnikom podrazumjevamo pomagala, jakako va je bitna :) 
<rut> svaka zena mora ima plasticnog/gumenog prijatelja .. 
<rut> 21st. 
<jaizza> ja velim da u svom supersagu nosim sa sobom metar pa si vi sadmislite
<BotaniCar|2> Ja si mislim: a koliko cesto ga vadis ? Metar, jel :) 
<rut> cemu ti to sluzi .. ? da skuplja prasinu ?
<ravilov> to za spankanje?
<jelly> onaj metalni?  ouch, to reze
<jelly> al mozda to neko voli
<jaizza> prostaci jedni
<BotaniCar|2> Nisi odgovorila, kak cesto ga vadis ? :D
<Mmike> tak cesto da ga brzo turne nazad, rekao bih
<jelly> ^_^
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: metar mi zatreba češće nego bi čovjek pomislio
<BotaniCar|2> "češće nego bi pomislio" .. kad se sjetim kako si inace egzaktna , zakljucujem da ono sto ti stavis - vise ne vadis :)
<rut> hahahahhaa
<rut> zato je i nema ovdje da pise sa nama vec uziva :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: da li te je strah sada?
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: nigdje nisi izrijekom rekla da ces me spankati ako ne umuknem, pa nije . 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: tko priča o spankanju
<BotaniCar|2> Sorry, meni je mozak zapeo na (naoko) najbitnijem. Reci, o cemu pricamo ? 
<jaizza> ne vađenju onoga što se jednom stavi
<BotaniCar|2> Ahh, razumijem. Temu. Ne razumijem cega se imam bojati ? 
<jaizza> nisu svi strahovi racionalni
<BotaniCar|2> A gle, ja ti velim da ne znam cega da se bojim. Ako mi ne pojasnis, moj je odgovor - ne, ne bojim se :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: nemoj koristiti moju dekoncentraciju uzrokovanu ookupacijom s poslom
<BotaniCar|2> Ne, propustiti cu sto ti je gard spusten , ziher 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paNiFe_PQKA
<datase> YouTube: UN HOMME A DISPARU DANS LE CIEL - GERARD PALAPRAT - 0:03:43 - 51,092 views - 70 likes / 18 dislikes
<BotaniCar|2> Ova bas fino ide na tvoju: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFks9A9TCF0 
<datase> YouTube: Ground Control to Major Tom - 0:04:46 - 3,467,031 views - 9233 likes / 404 dislikes
<jelly> cek, to je original ili nes drugo?
<jelly> ... je
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj nije original ( ako cemo kronoloski) ovo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D67kmFzSh_o ? 
<datase> YouTube: David Bowie- Space Oddity Original Video (1969) - 0:03:49 - 9,598,677 views - 45070 likes / 627 dislikes
<BotaniCar|2> madafakin 1969 .. Bowie je godiste Broja 1 
<jelly> pa, to je ista stvar
<BotaniCar|2> jest, no ja sam neuk pa ne znam tko je to prvi odpjevao, a tko su prepjevatori 
<jelly> dejvid bovi je original
<BotaniCar|2> Ulazi muskarac s pistoljem u kafic i vikne "Tko je spavao s mojom suprugom?!", iz pozadine se cuje odgovor "Nemas dovoljno metaka" :) 
<Mmike> Avion se rusi, evidentno je. Jedna zena, u blagoj panici, zavristi: "Ako je ovo kraj, zelim otici osjecajuci se kao zen!" Strgne bluzu i grudnjak sa sebe, i kaze "Ima li tu neki muskarac koji bi me natjerao da se osjecam kao zena?" - Jedan muskarac se dize, skida svoju kosulju i kaze joj: "Na, ispeglaj ovo."
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: imam osjecaj da obojca pricamo viceve koji su bili stari jos dok smo kupovali svog prvog dinosaura :) 
<Mmike> dobar vic je dobar vc
<Mmike> vic
<Mmike> je dobar vic :)
<jelly> Mmike: peglanje moze biti zen!
<BotaniCar|2> a dobar wc je dobar wc, istina :) 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: kad god pozelis mozes doci kod mene otvarati chakre uz peglu :D
<SilverSpace> jebo vic daj pivo
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: imas klimu?
<SilverSpace> vic i pivo idu zajedno 
<SilverSpace> kreker vic 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: jashta ! 
<jelly> oho
<BotaniCar|2> Palim ju samo kad se kuha , vidis ova diskretna insinuacija .. pamtim :) 
 * Mmike je peglao dobrih 8 mjeseci
<Mmike> to nikako nije zen
<BotaniCar|2> A ono , nije ni tak strasno .. ako usporedjujes s .. batinama 
<Mmike> isusmater kad komarci popizde to je
<SilverSpace> hm gladuje http://www.jutarnji.hr/dojmovi-britanske-blogerice-o-hrvatskoj---gladujem--zlo-mi-je-od-hrane-/1212502/
<SilverSpace> jebo takve turiste 
<BotaniCar|2> Cini se da samo ex-komunisricke zemlje grade ratne  brodove koji izgledaju kao brodovi http://gizmodo.com/18-high-tech-warships-from-the-future-that-rule-the-sea-1607494430 ; ameri opsjednuti radarima .. 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/foto--u-dvoristu-i-na-balkonu-kuce-u-velom-losinju-uzgojio-234-stabljike-kanabisa/1212544/
<jelly> nice
<jelly> trebalo bi posaditi milanovicu na vikendici 
<jelly> i slicnima, pa onda prijavljivati anonimno
<jelly> </troll>
<jelly> "RADIKALAN PRIJEDLOG IZ EU: Ukinite sve županije i uštedite 6 milijardi kuna" -- ma, po cemu je radikalan?
<BotaniCar|2> Ovi ce fakat oprastati dugove do 10 kilokuna ? Zakaj ja ne radim na crno i placam rezije .. 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: radikalan je za 20k drzavnih uhljeba koji bi se mogli naci na burzi 
<BotaniCar|2> "Zamjenica zagrebačkog gradonačelnika Vesna Kusin najavila je danas da će na mjestu kompleksa Paromlin, koji se sada ruši, biti izgrađena gradska knjižnica, kao što je obećano u predizbornoj kampanji."  << cek, ne bude parking ? Ne-vje-ro-jatno ! 
<ivoks> 5~/win 87
<jelly> 87?  wow
<SilverSpace> ovo se zove prometni cep u finskoj http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH63N0GyvxM
<datase> YouTube: Angry daddy in Lapland! - 0:06:16 - 486,987 views - 2201 likes / 196 dislikes
<jaizza> http://danas.net.hr/svijet/htjeli-uslikati-selfie-pa-pali-s-visine-od-80-metara
<frainfreeze> opet ja :P
<frainfreeze> dobar dan
<frainfreeze> laptop hp630
<frainfreeze> windows i ubuntu 14.04
<frainfreeze> winshit treba drivere za wi-fi
<frainfreeze> ubuntu nemoze prepoznati wi-fi mrezu
<frainfreeze> prvo pise "wi fi disabled by network witch"
<frainfreeze> ako onemogucim povezivanje i opet omogucim, mogu odabrati i ukljuci wi fi opciju
<frainfreeze> ali opet ne nealazi mrezu
<frainfreeze> ?
<frainfreeze> upomoc :P
<SilverSpace> google > hp 630 ubuntu wifi
<SilverSpace> imas li istaliran paket ubuntu-restricted-extras
<frainfreeze> mislim da ne
<frainfreeze> jbt :D
<frainfreeze> nisam se ni sjetio
<frainfreeze> njet
<frainfreeze> nista, nepomaze
<frainfreeze> probat cu resetirat bios
<Mmike> ravilov: moram opet napomenut da je firefox spor za popizdit :/
<ravilov> a sta da ti kazem, vici na njega
<ravilov> ja mislio da ga uopce ne koristis
<ravilov> kad taj chrome tak divno radi
<yole755> bome je sranje
<yole755> 3-4x dnevno se rusi
<yole755> i ak imam hrpu tabova, sam se tabovi pocnu zacrnjivat
<yole755> i moram ga rucno restartat
<ravilov> vi bas imate cudne probleme
<ravilov> ja nikad
<ravilov> a nije da ga ne koristim
<ravilov> nego
<ravilov> kak u win7 iz cmdline nabrzinu provjerit jel je to 32bit ili 64bit instalacija?
<ravilov> nevermind, skuzio
<Mmike> ravilov: a nebi shero? :)
<yole755> +1
<yole755> ping ravilov
<yole755> shoot ravilov
<Mmike> firefox je notorno sranje, a perl je uzas nad uzasima
<Mmike> (ako ga ovo ne trgne...) :D
<Mmike> popio sam somersby tam ok podneva
<Mmike> jos me boli zeludac
<Mmike> jebo ih somersby da ih jebo u guzicu krasnu i masnu
<Mmike> "The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading."
<Mmike> glupi firefoxu
<ravilov> Mmike, nisam mislio da bi nekog zanimali win7 tips&tricks na linux kanalu :p
<ravilov> wmic os get OSArcitecture
<ravilov> Mmike, jos uvijek se nisi opravdao zasto uopce koristis firefox kad samo pljujes po njemu
<Mmike> firebug
<ravilov> <Mmike> firefox je notorno sranje, a perl je uzas nad uzasima   <-- Mmike kronicno ne zna sta prica
<ravilov> there
<Mmike> ravilov: to je bilo da te summonamo :)
<ravilov> znam, to nije razlog da ne uzvratim :p
<Mmike> <Mmike> (ako ga ovo ne trgne...) :D
<Mmike> ruzne je vaditi stvari iz konteksta
<Mmike> pogotovo na ircu :)
<Mmike> gdje se sve vidi i zna :)
<ravilov> pih
<ravilov> na ircu je najbolje!
<ravilov> kako inace objasnjavas sve one log botove koji u statistikama izbacuju random quote po nicku?
<ravilov> also, i chrome ima upotrebljiv firebug, koristio ga ne jednom
<ravilov> actually koristio ga bas danas (ne chrome nego iron ali ista kifla)
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> dobar je
<Mmike> al' nije k'o firebug
<Mmike> i nocache plugin za chrome je nekak tulav
<ravilov> ti si bas neki specifican
<ravilov> ja zivim od web developmenta
<ravilov> i meni oba sasvim upotrebljiva
<ravilov> firefoxov je naravno daleko bolji
<ravilov> ali za nuzdu mogu se posluziti i chromeovim
 * hmp slaps weshmashian with a Puppetbook
<hmp> Mmike: uf, danas sam se pocastio biftecinom u Sofri
<hmp> odmah sam te se sjetio
<hmp> kako precizno rezes na 2mm debljine a ono krv prsti po tanjuru
<ravilov> odvratno
<Mmike> hmp: jesi bar jeo peceno po PSu? :)
<Mmike> znas da mi ponekad usfali sofra
<Mmike> fakat imaju jebacki biftek
<hmp> Mmike: ma nisam, ne volim ja to tako
<hmp> medium mi je taman
<hmp> nije suho, a nije ni zivo
<Mmike> de gustibus
<Mmike> dok god nije 'well done', dobro je :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-12
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro i tebi saljiva djevojcice :D
<jaizza> Vlado9A3CY: :-)
<jelly-home> glavno pitanje ovog jutra: obuc kratke ili duge hlace na posal
<Vlado9A3CY> danas jos uvijek kratke :)
<Vlado9A3CY> pa cak i sutra :)
<Vlado9A3CY> mozes i suknju k'o skot :)
<jelly-home> nemam kilt
<Vlado9A3CY> samo mora biti crveni karirani uzorak :D
<jelly-home> a i to mi je previse propuha
<jaizza> kad sam bila na Burns nightu bila sam u napasti saznati kaj se točno skriva ispod kilta
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<Vlado9A3CY> nista kaj vec nisi vidjela prije :D
<jaizza> nikad ne znaš...
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<BotaniCar> Ima tko da je slagao hadoop cluster ? 
<BotaniCar> *jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro BotaniCar 
<Vlado9A3CY> moje zadnje dostignuce u linuxu je mutt e-mail, a za hadoop cluster nisam uopce cuo jos, evo do sad :)
<jelly-home> jaizza: https://www.google.com/search?q=kilt+leafblower
<jelly-home> (cura ide sa puhalicom po konvencijama i dize kiltove)
<Vlado9A3CY> imagine :D
<BotaniCar> Ispada da ce mi ( ako gledam hardverske zahtjeve na hadoopovom sajtu) trebati vise resursa za BI nego za produkcijsku,testnu i edu instancu softvera nad kojim vrsim BI :) 
<BotaniCar> Makes sense :) 
<jelly-home> nothing left to imagination, imas video
<jelly-home> jebate, koliko treba za praviti 100GB praznu datoteku (ne sparse)
 * jaizza se bavila hadoopom vezano za Oracle 
<jaizza> sumanjam da pomaže :-)
<jaizza> jelly-home: jel smijem to otvorit na poslu?
<jaizza> jelly-home: znaš da se kod mene sve snima
<jelly-home> uglavnom da :-)
<jelly-home> NO WARRANTY
<jaizza> jelly-home: onda budem doma pogledala
<jaizza> jelly-home: nemam namjeru riskirat otkaz danas
<BotaniCar> jelly: Results:Speed: 150 MB/s( SATA2) Size: 100 GB 0 Hours, 12 Minutes and 30 Seconds
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: brz disk
<Vlado9A3CY> i bolje nemoj otvarati jaizza, osim ako si sigurna da se mozes suzdrzati od vristanja :D
<BotaniCar> jaizza: u stvari sam gotovo siguran da pomaze, jer ce se i meni kasnije u jednoj fazi zakaciti i Oraklov >BI sustav na taj cluster
<BotaniCar> jelly: koliko brz ? ( http://techinternets.com/copy_calc?do ) 
<jelly-home> ne, tvoj je brz
<BotaniCar> eo link iznad, uspori :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ooooo da odmah počnemo razmišljat o kompenzaciji?
<jelly-home> ANR0984I Process 1902 for DEFINE VOLUME started in the FOREGROUND at 09:00:12 AM.    tsm
<jelly-home> ANR2206I Volume /stage/1/00.dsm defined in storage pool ARCHDISK (device class DISK).
<jelly-home> ANR0986I Process 1902 for DEFINE VOLUME running in the FOREGROUND processed 1 items for a total of 107,374,182,400 bytes with a completion state of SUCCESS at 09:13:30 AM.
<jelly-home> ajd, tu su negdje
<BotaniCar> 13 minuta ? I tvoj je brz :) 
<jelly-home> mojih je 12 u raid10
<Mmike> potrgala mi se pipa
<jelly-home> drugim rijecima, sporooo
<BotaniCar> Neki dan mi je lik nudio 25 SCSI diskova :) Da bar to imam kam piknut i da bar nisu 50GB svaki 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: samo trose struje bezveze
<BotaniCar> jelly: 15k RPM SCSI, to je , koliko se sjecam, tak brzo da je milina 
<jelly-home> 50?  A ne 73 ili 36?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: i trosi struje i buci da je milina, isto
<BotaniCar> ma, zaokruzio sam, maleni diskovi, stari ( otpis )
<jelly-home> buči*
<BotaniCar> joj, da , buka :) 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: kaj kompenzaciju, ako sve bude kak treba, tvoja bu me firma dosla moliti da im BIam malo ! Radis to u stvari za sebe :) 
<BotaniCar> *BI-am
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: imam u podrumu trune skatulja za 12 takvih, oces 
<jelly-home> princip uzmi-nosi
<BotaniCar> Ahaha, ovi iz Oraklja su isto zakomplicirali hardverske zahtjeve ( http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E23104_01/sysreqs1213/sysrs.htm#BABEBFHJ ) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: sad si me spuntal s bukom, potpuno sam zaboravio da se to sve cuje. 
<jelly-home> 15k su grozni sto se toga tice
<BotaniCar> Sad sam se sjetio sobe iz pakla u SEGROu , s jedne strane AS400 kanturine dvije, i pripadajuci jako-sam-glasan printeri, a s druge strane storidz divajs s N takvih diskova .. zidovi su se tresli kad je sve to radilo. 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: naši core sustavi nisu na Oracletu ;-)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: da, orakl je pre mlada i neozbiljna firma da vam se na core nakrca :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a u Elektromagicu? :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: pa tam sam prakticki sjedio na serverima, nije bilo tak loshe ( je da sam morao ici pusit svakih pol sata da mi prestane zujati u uhu) :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: pa za jednu ozbiljnu firmu je odabrati Oracle za core bazu kao odabrati windowse za OS 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: dobar i ekonomican potez ? :) 
<jaizza> ne
<jaizza> :)
<BotaniCar> I, jaizza, kaj ti znas o ozbiljnim firmama, tvoja $firma ne spada ni u podkategoriju :) 
<BotaniCar> poglech samo netbanking, to bi i na windowsima bolje radilo :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: imam prijatelje na pravim mjestima ;)
 * BotaniCar klimne s razumijevanjem
<jaizza> BotaniCar: budi dobar pa te upoznam s njima
<jaizza> BotaniCar: nego, pričekaj da pređemo na novi IB i za pravne osobe
<jaizza> BotaniCar: Mmike će biti oduševljen
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran da mi treba ta vrsta prijatelja, vec znam dovoljno ljudi koji su toliko dobro placeni i rade takve stvari da im se i familije voze u blindiranim autima :) 
<Mmike> IB?
<jaizza> Internet Banking
<Mmike> oh
<BotaniCar> Isfrkana Baklava
<Mmike> dal' ce autoriziranje transakcija biti manje idijotski napravljeno?
<jaizza> Mmike: ne
<jaizza> :D
<Mmike> jaizza: al' fakat... kaj je tak tesko ulogirat se u druga internet bankarstva i vidjet kak su to rijesili ljudi?
<BotaniCar> "mi smo trzisni lider, drugi gledaju nas , a ne obrnuto" :) 
<jaizza> Mmike: odvedi  me nekad na pifu pa ću ti pojasnit neke stvari
<Mmike> jaizza: ic a dil!
<jaizza> od kud bebe dolaze 
<jaizza> i to
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> jebe mi se za to
<Mmike> hocu znat zakaj ste nesposobni :)
<jaizza> je i to treba isto
<Mmike> zaposlite mene k'o konzultanta, u ime starog irc drugastva sve radim za 1/3 cijene :D
<jaizza> Mmike: pa imaš iskustva po tom pitanju, ne moram ti objašnjavat zakaj je netko nesposoban
<Mmike> Umro Robin Wiliams/
<jaizza> ma daj
<jelly-home> na svakom kanalu Robin Williams, pustite ga da RIP
<BotaniCar> Vele da se ubil, ne da je umro 
<Mmike> Da, kolega Koreanac javio. 
<Mmike> Reko, koga briga za tog East17 ili sto vec momcica. A kad ono, osla legenda :(
<jaizza> apparent suicide?
<BotaniCar> Tip se zveknuo jer je patio od depresije ?! Majko draga, sve te i takve bi poslao na tecaj prezivljavanja u RH na tri mjeseca 
<jelly-home> no comment.  Mozda pati od depresije cijeli zivot, i do sad se dobro drzao?  Mozda je zato i bio komicar?  Mozda su u sumi?  Mozda je bahato podcjenjivati bolest?
<jelly-home> cek... to nije no comment :-|
<Mmike> mah, BotaniCar je jedan od onih koji misle da su depresije izmisljene bolesti :)
<Mmike> steta. Jedan od najdrazih glumaca mi je bio bas on.
<Mmike> Cak sam ga i 'upoznao' u Savannahu u Dzordzi, hrpu vremena ago
<BotaniCar> jelly: mmike me fino sumirao. Uz to sam imao samoubojstva u familiji pa sam pristran kad razmisljam o takvim temama. 
<jaizza> ovaj mali pripravnik je više izvan ureda nego u njemu
<Mmike> jel' varm radi jutarnji.hr?
<jelly-home> da
<Mmike> drek, uvijek kad pitam onda proradi
<Mmike> thnx :)
<jelly-home> onda pitaj ranije :-)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ivoks: ping
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> godisnji
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jaslice su zlo, ne radi se o 2k kuna nego o tome da smanjis djetetu (a i nama, prije svega) patnju :)
<Mmike> ako se moze pocet razboljevat godinu dana kasnije, so be it
<Mmike> (kad vec nemam facebook, pa moram tu :D )
<BotaniCar> Zakaj je to tocno dobro ? Po cemu je bolje da pocne razvijati imunitet kasnije a ne ranije ? Lakse je samo tebi jer ne bus imal dete na brizi. 
<BotaniCar> Mozes i tam, znam da ne das da ti pricam s zenom .:) 
<Mmike> pa upravo to :)
<Mmike> sa godinu i 2 mjeseca nece znat rec dal' ga  boli trbuh, uho ili grlo
<Mmike> sa 2 godine ce znat
<BotaniCar> Nece ni s 2, bar ne tak da mu mozes vjerovati
<BotaniCar> Kad smo kod toga, nece ni s 3
<Mmike> ti si prvi koji mi to veli
<jaizza> Mmike: djeca uvijek govore, samo moraš znati slušati
<Mmike> svi ostali mi vele 'ako mozes izjbect jaslice, izbjegni'
<BotaniCar> ^^
<Mmike> jaizza: koji je tvoj stav spram toga?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja ti mogu dati samo svoje misljenje, koje sam izgradio na bazi imanja jednog djeteta , ako mislis da drugi znaju bolje - slusaj kog ti draze
<Mmike> BotaniCar: true, djete ce jednako patit sad ili za godinu dana - sasvim je svejedno dal' se pocne socijalizirat sad ili za godinu dana. Al' nama ce bit lakse.
<Mmike> pa slusam sebe
<Mmike> logicno mi je
<jaizza> Mmike: dijete ima majčin imunitet dok majka doji, kad prestane mora steći svoj, na ovaj ili onaj način
<Mmike> jaizza:  naravno
<jaizza> Mmike: držanje pod staklenim zvonom nije rješenje
<Mmike> jaizza: i steci ce ga kad krene u vrtic
<Mmike> kakvo drzanje pod staklenim zvonom?
<jaizza> Mmike: ostavljanje nepoznatim ljudima dete da se brinu.. postoji li alternativa?
<Mmike> (iako, jebo me pas, najradije  bih se na vis preselio) ::
<Mmike> jaizza: ja ju ne vidim
<jaizza> Mmike: i teta koja će ti ga čuvati privatno će donjeti boleštine sa sobom
<Mmike> jaizza: tj, ja ju nemam. Zena radi, bake i dede rade.
<Mmike> jaizza: mogucno, al je znatno manja sansa nego kad bude u jaslicama sa njih jos 10+
<Mmike> a i tam je kod nepoznaate zene
<jaizza> Mmike: ona neće biti bolesna jer ima dovoljno imuniteta da se ne razboli, ali će ti dete dobiti kaj god ti donese u kuću
<Mmike> jaizza: jasta, k'o sto donese kaj god mu ja donesem u kucu
<Mmike> al' opet, manja sansa nego kad je u jaslicama sa 10+ djece
<BotaniCar> Mmike: dete ce ti se jednako prehladiti u kontaktu samo s tetom i vama, i u vrticu. Dobre su sanse da ce neki drek uhvatiti u setnji, a jos bolje da ce uhvatiti jer je dnevno izlozeno manjoj kolicini sranja jer ne ide u vrtic. 
<jaizza> Mmike: ovisi na koga naletiš
<BotaniCar> Znam koliko mi je mali bio prehladjen dok je bil s mamom doma, i kad je krenuo u jaslice .- isto. Stalno :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: u jaslicama ce plazit po djeci, doma nece
<jaizza> Mmike: što god drugi rekli, to je vaša odluka 
<Mmike> naravno da je :)
<jaizza> Mmike: uopće je provizorno raspravljati o tome na ircu
<Mmike> uopce se ne radi o tome :)
<Mmike> provizorno?
<BotaniCar> iluzorno 
<BotaniCar> prozorno
<BotaniCar> razvodno
<BotaniCar> dodatno
<BotaniCar> burek
<jaizza> idem delat
<Mmike> mi smo krenulli, dakako, s jaslicama
<Mmike> onda su nas odjebali jer je dijete rodjeno 11.9
<Mmike> kao, 11 dana pre kasno, i nemamo pravo
<Mmike> tj, moramo cekat vidjet dal' ce bit mjesta
<Mmike> sad ispada da mjesta nema
<Mmike> trbea jos pogledat, al' pred cca mjesec dana smo gledali - nema mjesta u jaslicama nigdje
<Mmike> i onda, jbg, teta cuvalica
<BotaniCar> kad si se "na vrijeme" sjetio gledati :) No, ima nade, mi smo Filipu nasli mjesto par dana prije neg je trebao krenuti. 
<Mmike> i dok smo se raspitivali oko toga i diskutirali s ljudima svi su rekli da ako mozemo da svakako preskocimo jaslice
<Mmike> BotaniCar: gledam jednom tjedno, nema mjesta
<BotaniCar> Promjeni mjesta di gledas :)
<Mmike> kaj, da bacim oko na koprivnicu? :)
<BotaniCar> Budes se malo vozio svako jutro, to ti je dobro :)
<Mmike> di, do koprivnice? :)
<BotaniCar> Ili Kozjaka :)
<Mmike> kak da ti to fino nacrtam - u Zagrebu NEMA mjesta u jaslicama :)
<Mmike> Ne-Ma :)
<Mmike> bilo je, al' nismo mogli jer 11.9
<BotaniCar> I-ma, ako nista, mjesto koje je Filip ostavio sad kad ide u pravi vrtic :) 
<Mmike> sad vise nema
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ali - fakat, nema :)
<BotaniCar> bilo je , i jos ima u privatnim vrticima, samo je pitanje koliko ti se daleko voz. Ponavljam, imas mjesto u Filipovom vrticu :) 
<BotaniCar> kaj ne fura Kre dete u Dubravu ?
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> nema, jebote
<Mmike> kaj ti moram crtat da nema? :)
<BotaniCar> >Imas tamo, na primjer, u mojoj bivsoj ulici privatne jaslice, juce sam bas prosao. 
<Mmike> nema nit u brezovicama nit u odrama nit u pizdama materinama
<Mmike> nema :)
<BotaniCar> Nisu puni :) 
<Mmike> ima za ne-jaslice
<BotaniCar> Ma, nema :) 
<Mmike> al' za jaslice, nema
<BotaniCar> Gle, necem uopce dalje jer ispada da ti skacem po glavi a tema me se ne tice. Kako bilo - ne slazem se s "nema" izjavom. 
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> aj mi nadji mjesto :)
<Mmike> ja odo sastancit
<BotaniCar> Ces se voziti do Dubrave, ili ipak imas subset kriterija ?
<Mmike> svejedno je
<Mmike> zena ce :)
<Mmike> mislim, ak nadjes u Spanskom, tim bolje :)
<BotaniCar> Nemam kog pitati na tvom kraju grada .. doduse, idem Tina zvati, mozda mu mater ima kakvu spagicu negdje. 
<BotaniCar> Veli Tin da bu se prop.. veli Tin da odes u krasni s pitanjima u zadnji cas i da ce se Sarah i mater mu , propitati :) 
<Mmike> Ali
<Mmike> nemam pitanja u zadnji cas
<Mmike> ti forsas
<Mmike> i hvala ti radi toga :)
<Mmike> velim ti kak je prica isla
<jaizza> vi ste još na vrtiću?
<BotaniCar> [11:06:52] <Mmike> aj mi nadji mjesto :) << ja forsiram :) 
<jaizza> pardon, jaslicama
<Mmike> yup
<BotaniCar> [11:06:44] <BotaniCar> Gle, necem uopce dalje jer ispada da ti skacem po glavi a tema me se ne tice. << ja forsiram :) 
<Mmike> ja sam ti reko da mjesta nema
<BotaniCar> i rekao si mi neistinu :) 
<Mmike> ti si si reko da ima
<Mmike> nisam :)
<Mmike> to ti tvrdis
<BotaniCar> Ae
<Mmike> pa reko, ak brijes tak, aj nadji :)
<Mmike> od 1.3 gledamo vrtice 
<Mmike> i brije
<Mmike> i kad su krenuli upisi odmah smo se prijavili u 3 vrtica
<Mmike> i promptno dobili odjebnicu
<Mmike> i reklo nam da cekamo
<Mmike> i od onda tjedno gledamo di kak ima mjesta
<jaizza> Mmike: dok ne nazoveš svaki j*ni vrtić u gradu, nemreš reć da nema mjesta nigdje u Zg - jesi li zvao sve vrtiće?
<Mmike> do 1.6 u jaslicama vise nigdje nije bilo mjesta
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> kaj ja pricam?!
<BotaniCar> Gluposti :9
<Mmike> DA ZVAO SAM SVAKI JEBENI VRTIC U GRADU
<Mmike> NEMA MJESTA U JASLICAMA
<Mmike> want me to say it in english? :)
<BotaniCar> CAPS IS PRO
<jaizza> Mmike: ispis poziva ili se nije dogodilo
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> jaizza: aj nadj mi i ti jaslice
<Mmike> onaj tko nadje dobija tjedni stejk od mene mjesec dana :)
<jaizza> Mmike: pa nisam mu ja tata
<Mmike> u restoranu po izboru :)
<jaizza> Mmike: ja sam svom detetu našla
<Mmike> jaizza: nisi, al' ces srat kak mjesta ima :)
<Mmike> a ja ti velim da nema :0
<jaizza> Mmike: nije bilo ni dok sam ja tražila
<jaizza> Mmike: pa je išla
<jaizza> u državni
<jaizza> ;-)
<Mmike> nema vise drzavni/privatni
<Mmike> sve je to isti kurac
<jaizza> Mmike: promašio si poantu ;)
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> kad su tebi deca isla u jaslice/
<Mmike> ?
<BotaniCar> Jaca: cinjenica je da su jaslice u drzavnim vrticima podkapacitirane vec godinama. To mogu osobno potvrditi jer sam pred 2 godine procerdao ihaha vremena trazec. Isti cas dok sam se preorjentirao na privatne sam nasao mjesto. 
<jelly> Mmike: step 1) aplikacija za availability u vrticima i jaslicama step 2) ??? step 3) profit
<Mmike> prosle godine? ove godine? :)
<jaizza> Mmike: kak sad znaš koju poantu sam htjela poručiti?
<Mmike> ali
<BotaniCar> jelly: problem je kaj se u vrtice krece 01.09, a gle danas datum 
<Mmike> privatni/drzavni vrtici distinkcija vise ne postoji
<Mmike> jer je sve sufinancirano od grada
<Mmike> jednako kosta, jednako se mjesta djele, sve je isto
<jaizza> Mmike: gle imaš još jedno rješenje
<BotaniCar> Nece Tihana dati otkaz :) 
<Mmike> drugo dijete ce se rodit prije 1.9 :D
<Mmike> naravno da nece, tihana jedva ceka da ode na poso :)
<BotaniCar> Nimalo ju ne razumijem :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: to sto on kasni 3 mjeseca s prijavom je njegov problem  :-)
<Mmike> jelly: tko kasni?
<Mmike> nemres se prijavit prije 1.5
<BotaniCar> Da je meni bogat muz, kao mmike .. ne bi taj mogao zaraditi sto bi ja s djetetom mogao prokockati :)
<jelly> pa Mmike!
<jaizza> Mmike: pošto je takva situacija, sigurno nisi jedini koji nemre nać mjesto u jaslicama / vrtiću; ja bih ti predložila da otvoriš biznis i postaneš teta u vrtiću; em će ti dete biti zbrinuto i to na način da nećeš imati zamjerki em ćeš profitirati!!
 * BotaniCar pogleda kalendar i pomisli kak je jelly bio prilicno precizan :)
<Mmike> jaizza: ae. ili jednostavno nadjem tetu cuvalicu :)
<Mmike> lako je radit se pametan kad se nema pojma o cem se prica :)
 * jelly nadgleda sve vrtice u blizini
<jaizza> Mmike: ali tu gubiš mjesečno xk kuna, ovak ćeš zaraditi!!
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ta trzisna nisha je potpuno neispunjena, certificiranih cuvalica u RH ima ~20
<jelly> er... cek, to se moze krivo shvatit
<BotaniCar> jelly: ma neee /dials police 
<BotaniCar> vish, odhebat' informatiku i ne spalit na zivce u iducih 5 godina. Prigrliti djecocuvanje i poluditi odmah ! 
<jaizza> jelly: jel ti vruće u baloneru sad po ljeti?
<jelly> nemam baloner, samo laznu bradu i brkove
<Mmike> my point is - mjesta nema
<Mmike> a i da ima, nije previse bitno jer cemo vjerojatno ic na tetu cuvalicu
<Mmike> vjerojatno, moram naglasiti
<Mmike> nije odluceno jos :)
<Mmike> jer tko zna kako ce najbolja zenica na svijetu reagirati sutra :)
<jelly> http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/basic_day249.jpg koza nostra
<BotaniCar> Mmike: predstavi joj to ovako: Ako idete na tetu cuvalicu to kosta X, ti ces ju na ljeto voditi na more bez obzira. Ako vam nadjem jaslice , to ce kostati Y; ona ce imati svako jutro 1h voznje da ostavi dete u vrticu, a ti na ljeto vodis na more i nju i mene ! :) 
<Mmike> 1h ujutro, 1h popodne
<BotaniCar> ovo popodne je dobrodosli bonus :) 
<Mmike> preporucio nam frend tetu cuvalicu doslovno preko puta tihaninog posla
<Mmike> to bi bilo mega-jebeno :)
<jelly> jesu li moderne tete cuvalice na skype/hangouts cijelo vrijeme da mozes gledat dijete?
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/1458429_659616980727262_1896592482_n.jpg # the more you know 
<Mmike> to je bila ideja doma :) stavit web kameru, i objasnit da je to 'radi macaka' :D
<jelly> zasto? velis joj unaprijed za sto je
<Mmike> zato kaj ce onda rec 'fala lepa' ;)
<jelly> a u vrticima bi trebalo roditeljima dati pristup da gledaju kamere kad god zele
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran da zelim znati kroz sto mi dijete prolazi :) Jos nosam svoje traume :) 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> tja, da :)
<Mmike> ste vidli onu zenu
<Mmike> djecji psiholog je zena, mislim
<Mmike> i doma mlati svoje djete
<Mmike> i muz joj ostavio kameru doma
<Mmike> i snimio sve
<Mmike> i snimio razgovor di ga ova skoro uvjerila da je lik umislio sve
<Mmike> i najednom lik veli 'ma ckeja, jebem ti mater, pa snimio sam te'
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> " 'ma ckeja" is where i lost my mind :)
<jelly> ne znam za mlacenje, ali mislim da uporaba fizickog kaznjavanja u iznimnim slucajevima moze koristiti da dijete prestane s opasnim ponasanjem, te da je trenutna paradigma stetna
<jelly> ak oces dirati vruci sporet, ili bacati stvari preko balkona X puta zaredom, bome ces dobit po turu
<Mmike> jelly: i'm with you on that one
<BotaniCar> Drito. 
<Mmike> odgojno obrazovna samarcina je kul
<Mmike> zamarcina kad si ti ko roditelj ispizdjen - no
<BotaniCar> Kajaznam, nisam nikad detetu pljusku opalil, strah me da mu vrat ne slomim, ali po dupetu .. 
<jelly> u tom smislu psihologica iz price valjda zna sto djeluje, mozda je trebala i muza prebit <g>
<BotaniCar> Taj dio price novinar nije smio objaviti jer je i njega zena izbila :)
<Mmike> jelly: ma jok, trebas vidjet to
<Mmike> nema na jubitou vise
<Mmike> dete ima godinu i pol negdje
<Mmike> sjedi u hranilici
<Mmike> i ova mu daje jest
<Mmike> i date kenja
<Mmike> i ova se prvo dere na njega
<Mmike> onda mu prolije sok/vodu u facu
<Mmike> onda mali pocne vristat
<Mmike> onda mu ova strese cijelu hranilicu i odgurne ju
<Mmike> onda ode s njim u sobu i baci ga na krevet
<Mmike> ma onak, uzas
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> oj Vlado9A3CY kajj se radi 
<Vlado9A3CY> izvodim radove na krovu :D
<Vlado9A3CY> skidam jednu antenu, zadnju... koja mi smeta sve više i više :)
<Vlado9A3CY> tak da sam malo busy ...
<Vlado9A3CY> idem dalje, see you all later
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/DS6rHL6
<Mmike> :*
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> :(
<jelly> jel se preporuca binary logove od postgresa, wal mislim da se tamo zovu, drzati na neovisnom arrayu?
<Mmike> ako tak brzo pises da si zakucao I/O, onda da
<Mmike> bitno je da taj array nije na mrezi
<Mmike> nego da je u kistri unutra, ako ti je stalo do ACIDnesa, (tj, do D-a u ACIDness)
<Mmike> wal-ovi su u biti transaction logovi u ostalim bazama (odnosno innodb-redo logovi u MySQLu)
<jelly> imam virtualku koja dosta cesto importa neki kufer u postgres, i onda radi dosta writeova
<jelly> kad je stavm na najsugaviji storage backend, onda je recimo zakucan
<Mmike> kol'ko traje taj import, i kak cesto se desava? Na koliko ti je namjesten 'checkpoint_segments' ?
<BotaniCar> DB porn talk :) 
<jelly> pa ti zarati s ukrajinom http://www.eurojobs.com/job/1897111/russian-webcam-girls-needed-moscow.html
<jelly> Mmike: pol sata, svakih tri sata, pojma nemam 
<BotaniCar> 1$/m nije loshe 
<jelly> /etc/postgresql/8.4/main/postgresql.conf:checkpoint_segments = 24
<Mmike> jelly: udri: show checkpoint_segments;
<Mmike> imas neki trending?
<Mmike> bilo bi zgodno vidjeti koliko se forced checkpointa napravi u to vrijeme
<Mmike> imas kaj zanimljivo u logu/
<Mmike> ?
 * jelly ne zna ni di je log
<Mmike> u /var/log/postgres, bogaramu
<Mmike> jel' debian il' nije :)
<jelly> je!
<jelly> show checkpoint_segments; veli isto 24
<Mmike> ok, to je solidno, al' mozda je pre malo. Vidi dal' u logu imas neke warninge glede checkpoint segmenta ili nesh takvog u doba kad krene import
<BotaniCar> Meni ej checkpoint_segments na 3 :) 
<hmp> meni je chunksize na 256M
<jelly> 3 je blesavi default
<BotaniCar> meni je taman za moj workload
<Mmike> BotaniCar: vjerojatno nije, al' nisi svjestan :)
<jelly> (also, 3 je minimum da bi txn logovi radili, i tak ima i orakl po defaultu)
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: probao sam podizati , nisam vidio  nikakav gain
<Mmike> jelly: jel' to loadas pa koristis loadano, pa onda za 3 sata truncate pa load opet, ili nakon loada se ti podaci mergeaju s postojecima, pa se nad time jos rade neke transakcije, i tak to?
<Mmike> jer, ako ti je to samo ETL i onda nad time samo selectas, ugasi fsync skroz
<jelly> Mmike: brijem da je truncate pa load svaki put, ali ne znam detalje
<jelly> sa fsync me zaboli jer se moze cijela baza regenerirat po potrebi
<jelly> tak da bi to mozda koristilo
<Mmike> eto te onda
<Mmike> fsync=off
<Mmike> i restartaj postgres
<Mmike> bit ce ti brzo k'o mysql i myisam :D
<jelly> cak nije ni truncate nego drop table...
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: a "In many situations, turning off synchronous_commit for noncritical transactions can provide much of the potential performance benefit of turning off fsync, without the attendant risks of data corruption." ? To mu ne bi ubrzalo stvar bez ( toliko ) dodanog rizika ?
<Mmike> jelly: to je jos brze. Najbrze bi bilo drop database, create database from template
<Mmike> a u templateu imas sve te tablice
<Mmike> jer je to onda vulgaris copy na filesystemu
<Mmike> al' to je zanemarivo ubrzanje osim ako nemas 213049182341982352438792837465298374  tablica
<rut> hah .. jel to deli pomoc trazi od Mmike-a :))))))))
<rut> ee da sam i to dozivio 
<Mmike> ovak ugasi, jer nije kritikalno, i jebe mu se :)
<rut> hmmm . koliko je ono bilo deli 50$ sat vremena ili pola sata supporta ?
<jelly> kako za koga :-)
<BotaniCar> rut , sto si ljuboimoran  ? Da imas linux, a ne onaj *BSD,  i tebi bi se mozda moglo pomoci :) 
<rut> aaaa .. znam . za mene bi bilo najvise tj. nema cijena 
<rut> *cijene
<jelly> na pravom si putu za zakljuckom :-)
<BotaniCar> Podrska u bescijenje ! 
<rut> bsd radi ko urica .. do sad napravio 2 fw i 3 proxy masine za firme 
<rut> rade ko urice :)
<BotaniCar> Ti ces ih rut-lockinat :) Gori si od MSa :) 
<BotaniCar> Rade ko urice i ti i jos jedan baja unutar 300km2 ih znate odrzavati :D
<jelly> Mmike: ima 20-ak tablica.  ruzne stvari su pocele oko 12h http://paste.debian.net/115112/
<rut> pf cuda radi .. kakvi iptablesi i sl. govnarije
<hmp> BotaniCar: nemoj taok
<hmp> tako*
<Mmike> jelly: cini se k'o da ti je baza potrgana - drop cascade nemre obavit posao jer nema vise te tablice. Doduse, mogucni je i bed sa serijalizacijom transakcija koje dropaju tablice. 
<BotaniCar> hmp: kad je tak :) Frajer cuva posao na potpuno krivi nacin ( doduse,staviti BSD firewall je daleko manje smijesno od nekih stvari koje sam ja radio) :) 
<rut> muffin netreba nista odrzavat :)
<Mmike> onaj pgwait mosh ignorirat, manje vise
<Mmike> jelly: ak se dropaju sve tablice iz baze - drop database ti je sigurnije rjesenje
<Mmike> i, ako mozes, predji na 9.1
<jelly> mislim da se ne dropaju
<Mmike> ili noviji
<jelly> a upgrade ce biti kad budem imao vremena
<Mmike> pomoglo bi da mi das cijeli log sa svim statementima koji se dese, ovak samo nagadjam
<hmp> BotaniCar: Zasto bi to bilo cuvanje posla
<hmp> PF je po meni tisuce puta citljiviji kod kompleksnog setupa nego iptables
<BotaniCar> hmp: ti nijedan, prekini mi upadati s racionalizacijama dok pod***avam ruta ! 
<jelly> Mmike: cak da gi uploadujem
 * Mmike ide obavit cenifu za to vrijeme
 * BotaniCar ode ispit kafu
<jelly> 300 megabajata ima log
<rut> a konacno neko pametan !!
<hmp> jelly: sad mozes komotno jedno 2T uploadat
<rut> tnx hmp :)
<hmp> na 56k konekciji
<jelly> hmp: na sto? :-)
<hmp> dok se ovaj usere
<rut> jaca jesi ziva ?
<jelly> Mmike: http://jebo.me/other/postgresql-8.4-main.log.gz (md5sum: 3a337efdcdc73f34379e393b26c568e9; size: 95386400; cake: lie)
<BotaniCar> 8.4 ? :) Mislio sam da sam samo ja imao nekaj takvo u pogonu do nedavno :D
<jelly> sta, squeeze, to frisko
<jelly> doduse kak je storage bio iznimno spor, moze bit da je jedan cron job poceo dok prvi jos nije zavrsio
<jelly> (locking is for wimps)
<rut> ma sto ce ti log .. ugasi to i miran si ..
<BotaniCar> Ako mislis da je tvoj storidz bekend spor: meni su se muninovi cronjobovi znali medjusobno poklati jer je drugi pocinjao a prvi nije bio gotov :) A nije da neki gadan posao rade :) 
<rut> nema jacee
<rut> sad i to sto odmarala na GO zak**** kad glavu ne dize od stola ..
<jelly> BotaniCar: dnevni?  tjedni??
<BotaniCar> jelly: ovi redovni every-5-minute- jobovi :) Nemre graf fajl izgenerirat kak mu je disk spor :)
<jelly> a
<jelly> generiraj ih na ramdisk :-)
<jelly> tj. stavi rrdove na ramdisk, ili koji mu je vec
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg5f1cGzTiY
<datase> YouTube: Alphaville - Sounds Like A Melody [1984] ReWorked - 0:03:32 - 102,876 views - 383 likes / 4 dislikes
<BotaniCar> :-)
<jelly> brijem da cu dici RAM toliko da cijela baza stane u RAM, pa ce manje po disku rondat
<jelly> 3.6G    /var/lib/postgresql/8.4/main/base
<BotaniCar> kaj mozes izbjeci krckanje po disku , bez da iskljucis wal ? Mislim, pisao svako malo po malo, ili rjedje ali komadinu, di je dobitak ? 
<jelly> ne pisati uopce po disku bi bio dobitak
<BotaniCar> ae, pricekajmo da se DB_guru istovari, pa mozda ima kaj za reci na tu temu. Ja sam isto gledao kak da postgres cijeli turim u memoriju 
<rut> onda ti ni baza ne treba u tom slucaju :)
<jelly> kak ne treba, otkud ce ici selectovi
<BotaniCar> rut: ja sam siguran da njemu ne treba citava ta virtualka, ali sto ces :) 
<jelly> to isto, kaj tu neki irceri imaju radit /msg judd kernels
<rut> pa da je nekaj bitno i da ide u produkciju ok . al to je sigurno opet neki vrag koji opce netreba radit :) .. bubam onak  po svojem 
<BotaniCar> rut: pa vidi onaj isjecak loga koji je dao , meni izgleda kao baza bugova u necem :) To treba samo nekom tko bi bio najsretniji da je baza prazna :)
<rut> muffin .. puno mi to za skida .. stedim bandwith :P
 * jelly je sretan da se bug u vmwaretu iskazao na necem sto je nebitno nego na necem sto je produkcija
<BotaniCar> ma ne onaj od 300MB, dao je i mali isjecak :)
<rut> rade gledam ovakve stare MILFICe sad : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPeovlcNLAA
<rut> koja verzija esx-a ?
<hmp> kad nitko nece slusat i probat NDB
<hmp> in-memory, sinkrona replikacija, online schema change, online backupi
<jelly> sad je 5.5
<hmp> multi-master
<rut> imam i jednu 5.5
<rut> *ja
<jelly> (na 4.1 i 5.0 je sve radilo ;-)
<rut> nisam nista primjetio (koda sam i gledao) . haha
<BotaniCar> hmp: kak to s multimasteringom radi? Kaj se desi kad jedan od mastera zapise glupost ? Ide na sve mastere ili ? 
<rut> vecina je 4.0 kod mene
<rut> i jedna 5.0 i 5.5 
<hmp> BotaniCar: kako mislis 'zapise glupost'?
<BotaniCar> hmp: neki koruptiran podatak, nisam mislio na user-input-side glupost
<rut> tnx jelly ... za sutra si mi dao posla da malo prosvrljam logove :)
<rut> a sad domaaaa
<jelly> BotaniCar: source za import je http://udd.debian.org/
<BotaniCar> Kul! 
<BotaniCar> povlacim prethodnu izjavu, ne jedan vec puno ljudi bi bilo sretno da je ta baza prazna :)
<hmp> BotaniCar: mislis ako FS koruptira podatak?
<hmp> podaci se repliciraju prije nego sjednu na FS, tako je posljedica korupcije tamo jednaka kao i kod svih baza
<BotaniCar> hmp: thx
<jelly> cek malo, ak je in-memory, sta ima sjedat na FS??
<jelly> <g>
<hmp> lokalni i globalni checkpointi
<Mmike> jelly: sishem
<jelly> istina!
 * jelly hides
<jelly> Mmike: a tako i dijete jeli
<Mmike> a sve manje i manje
<Mmike> al' da
<Mmike> i dalje nece bez sise
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kad je Filipu uskracena dojka?
<hmp> neznam zasto sam ovdje procitao da su Mmikeove dojke sve manje
<hmp> skoro se zabrinuh
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> ne brini, tovim ih ja cesto :)
<Mmike> jelly: pa taj import uopce ne prodje
<jelly> tak je, ovaj put nije prosao jer se nes cudno desavalo sa storidjom
<jelly> sta znaci "2014-08-12 13:49:56 CEST ERROR:  cache lookup failed for relation 5933388
<jelly> "
<Mmike> iz loga nije storidj 
<Mmike> to je od DROP CASCADE
<jelly> zasto je to failalo?
<Mmike> znaci da postgres nije mogo nac vezane talblice na koje se referencira
<Mmike> i onda nije mogo DROPat
<Mmike> a nije mogo nac jer: a) filesystem errorr (al' bi onda imao i tonu drugih gresaka, most likely), b) imas hrpu transakcija koje mecu/brisu tablice, i spojebalo se nesh - pg 8.4 je tu osjetljiviji no 9.1
<Mmike> )
<jelly> nesh se sigurno spojebalo, to stoji :-)
<jelly> ali mislim da samo taj job koji ide svakih 6 sati drma po shemi
<Mmike> e, al
<Mmike> jelly: log_line_prefix = '%t [%p]: [%l-1] db=%d,user=%u '
<Mmike> turni to
<Mmike> i upali na jedan dan logiranje SVIH statementa
<Mmike> bit ce ih tona, al' jbg
<jelly> hm
<jelly> imam samo 3GB diska prazno, bumo vidli
<jelly> log_statement = 'all'  ?
<Mmike> jelly: log min duration statement = 0
<Mmike> imam sastanak sad
<Mmike> pa sam malo spor
<jelly> e sad kak se reloada konfiguracija bez restart
<jelly> 2014-08-12 16:16:08 CEST LOG:  received SIGHUP, reloading configuration files
<jelly> mašala
 * ravilov je upravo s*ebo sluzbene win na sluzbenom racunalu
<Vlado9A3CY> nedostaje info je li to bilo namjerno ili hotimicno :D
<ravilov> da je namjerno, ne bi bilo s*ebano
<jelly> "slučajno"
<ravilov> stvarno je slucajno
<ravilov> isprobavao nesto, radio neki bootabilni usb
<ravilov> osim sto sam boot record/mbr parkirao na primarni disk a ne na usb
<jelly> "“slučajno”"
<ravilov> btw korporativno imamo full disk encryption pa fixmbr i slicno ne da ne pomaze nego moze jos dodatno unistit
<jelly> dobro, zato imate korporativni backup
<ravilov> user racunala? ne budi smijesan :p
<jelly> pfft
<ravilov> odnio ga dolje u servis
<ravilov> disku se moze pristupiti
<ravilov> ali covjek ne zna kako tocno popraviti u ovoj situaciji
<ravilov> pa mora kontaktirati vise instance
<ravilov> so... sutra
<hmp> ravilov: a to znaci
<hmp> da ti mozes doma? :)
<ravilov> kaze u najgorem slucaju mozemo dekriptirati disk, popraviti stvar, pa ponovno kriptirati
<ravilov> hmp, to mi nije jedino racunalo :p
<hmp> peh
<ravilov> zato ja imam lijepo uboden vlastiti msata gdje imam sve vlastito i bitno
<ravilov> tako da mi zao divne customizacije i silnih podesavanja korporativnih win
<ravilov> ali iskreno, nemam gore nista bitno
<ravilov> (i da, vlastiti msata se redivito backupira)
<Vlado9A3CY> ne bih zelio da ovo ispadne kao zloba... ali sada sigurno cetiri noci neces moci spavati :)
<ravilov> da 4
<ravilov> 44
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> uskoro ce ti nastupiti posttraumatski stres, a onda tuga zbog gubitka voljenih korporativnih windblowsa :)
<ravilov> mislim da si preskocio ponesto koraka
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_Z3lmidmrY
<jelly> datase: alo
<Vlado9A3CY> eh... trenutno sam na jednoj od najstarijih kanti ever... i ne mogu gledati youtube... CLI only :)
<jelly> najstarija kanta, a da ima CLI... neki PDP? 
<ravilov> 11
<Vlado9A3CY> celeron 900MHz je procesor :)
<Vlado9A3CY> imam desktop... lubuntu 14.04, ali necu ni pokusavati pogledati youtube...
<Vlado9A3CY> mada, mozda bih mogao probati u vlc-u :)
<ravilov> pih, to nije najstarija kanta ever
<ravilov> iako da, bio sam siguran da su svi PDP-11 dosad vec ugaseni
<Vlado9A3CY> suti ravilov... ovo je nekad bio pc s procesorom celeron 433 MHz ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali sam konacno nedavno nabavio novu plocu i upogonio je :)
<ravilov> pa
<ravilov> napredak je zasigurno zapanjujuc :p
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irony_punctuation
<Vlado9A3CY> u starom AT kucistu... morao sam upotrijebiti brusilicu da smjestim mbo :)
<Vlado9A3CY> da ne spominjem napajac, bio je stari AT ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a novi atx mi nije stao unutra... ali srecom sam nabavio onaj mini atx, kaj je pola normalnog :)
<jelly> celeron 900... tualatin?  to nije ni tak sporo
<ravilov> jel bar ono hauba-kuciste?
<Vlado9A3CY> ne, to bi bilo kao nekadasnje at midi tower
<Vlado9A3CY> no kuciste je radjeno za mbo s npr. din prikljuckom za tipkovnicu ...
<Vlado9A3CY> pa mi ova nova ploca nikako nije pasala unutra...
<Vlado9A3CY> sve dok kuciste nisam malo preradio brusilicom :)
<Vlado9A3CY> nedostaje mi i power tipka...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali spojio sam na postojeci power switch :)
<ravilov> frankenceleron
<Vlado9A3CY> pa kada zelim ukljuciti, ukljucim switch i iskljucim odmah :)
<Vlado9A3CY> e da :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ali stvar sljaka s lubuntuom u principu bez greske ...
<Vlado9A3CY> vrtim mutt e-mail, finch messenger, cmus audio player :)
<Vlado9A3CY> slusam trenutno http://toronto.etn.fm:8130
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<ravilov> znaci ssh s mobitela i udri
<Vlado9A3CY> weechat ...
<Vlado9A3CY> emacs :D
<Vlado9A3CY> probao sam firefox pokrenuti i radi, ali sporo uzas jedan
<ravilov> firefox da je spor?! lazi i klevete
<Vlado9A3CY> za ne vjerovati... radi mi ovaj tvoj youtube video sa zirafom u vlc-u :) bez zastajkivanja :)
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, imam i radeon 9250 s 128MB ram-a ...
<Vlado9A3CY> *sa
<Mmike> kako smo mi zaostala drzava
<Mmike> (re: cirilica0
<ravilov> ?
<Mmike> mljeh
<Mmike> jambram na glas
<Mmike> idem se kupat
<ravilov> mislis идеш се купат
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<Mmike> kvasit :)
<ravilov> donesi bre makazice da izrezem parce hartije
<ravilov> donesi i tutkalo
<jelly> јесте пластиша
<jelly> ne radi mi google.com
<ravilov> a google.hr?
<jelly> to ne koristim
<jelly> rezultati koje daje google.hr su drukčiji, i svaki put se namučim dok ga vratim natrag na .com jednom kad počne otvarat .hr
<ravilov> sta nema uvijek link na dnu "google in english"
<ravilov> ?
<jelly> ne znam, ne radi :-)
<ravilov> "don't work, fixit! grumble"
<jelly> prek proxyja u .de radi bez problema
<ravilov> prebaci se na drugi ISP :p
<jelly> pa, za to imam proxy u .de, na carnetu, ...
<ravilov> ISP-ovi - moras skupit sve!
<jelly> ma joj
<jelly> forwardam mail od korisnice koji je završio u sistemskom inboxu našoj prodaji, i dobijem odgovor
<jelly> Poštovana gospođo Dželajlija,
<jelly> [itd]
<ravilov> bar te postuju
<jelly> koliko vrijedi sata disk od 750GB koji je poceo dobivat bad sectore
<jelly> 0kn?
<ravilov> koliko god mozes dobit za sirovine
<ravilov> mozda ga mozes pretvoriti u umjetnicko djelo
<yole75> 50 lp pol kile zeljeza
<jelly> mislim da nema toliko zeljeza ;-)
<ravilov> sastruzi svo zlato sa PCB-a
<ravilov> i vatrogasce
<ravilov> ups
<Mmike> PLJEhplat
<Mmike> ravilov: gemist it is :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-13
<BotaniCar> jutro
<rut> dj
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<jaizza> dobro jturo radni narode
<rut> hmm . znaci tko je neradnik njemu ne zelis dobro jutro ?
<jelly-home> ima smisla
<Mmike> mlj
<jelly-home> eko
<ravilov> ac
<jaizza> rut: tako je
<Mmike> jaizza: kad ce taj novi ebankarnik
 * ravilov provjerava ovogodisnji urod grozdja na vrbama
<rut> jaizza jel ces se i danas ubit od posla ?
<jaizza> Mmike: skoro ;)
<jaizza> rut: na žalost :-(
<jaizza> rut: kaj je kod tebe mirno?
<rut> jaizza pa ti si onda navecer mrtva .. za nista .. spavnje do jutarnjih sati ..
<rut> aha .. vec danima . godisnji pa nitko ne zove niti trazi support 
<jaizza> rut: ja se prisilno educiram
<jaizza> vježbam na produkciji ;-)
<jaizza> kak bi rekal frend: test je za pi*kice
<rut> ih . to mozes muffinu pricat 
<jaizza> al sad kad preuzmem IB, Mmike će biti sretan ;-)
<rut> samo naprijed ... al nemoj da muz zato bude ostecen :)
<jaizza> nikad
<rut> tak sve kazu 
<jaizza> rut: hoćeš reći da si do sad birao žene koje se nisu brinule o tvojim potrebama?
<rut> jaizza sve se brinu tj. pokazuju sa pocetka .. sve bajno i krasno a onda s vremenom pocne . umor .. glava .. itd 
<rut> to vam tako u genima 
<jaizza> možda nam samo nakon nekog vremena nije stalo više
<rut> joj nemoj .. posvadat cemo se
<rut> sta vam nije stalo .. ?
<rut> ako vam se titra nevalja .. ako se ne titra nevalja 
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> kaj ja znam kakav si ti prema svojim ženama
<jaizza> s vremenom
<rut> ja sam dobar i fin uvjek . puno dajem a trazim samo 1 ;)
<jaizza> he he he
<rut> nije to smjesno .. zalosno je to
<jaizza> ma nije
<jaizza> život je lijep
<jaizza> i smiješan
<rut> ee zato treba imat uvjek sa strane nesto svidalo se to vama ili ne 
<rut> drugo niste ni zasluzile :P
<jaizza> aiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Vlado9A3CY> kako da to shvatimo?
<Vlado9A3CY> :D
<SilverSpace> dan 
<jaizza> komad!!!!
<jaizza> pa falio si mi !!!
<SilverSpace> jaizza: pa di si ti
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa na poslu
<SilverSpace> kaj je godisnji gotov
<jaizza> SilverSpace: odavno
<jaizza> više ga se ni ne sjećam ;)
<SilverSpace> joj kaj je tak bilo lose :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: bila sam na jedrenju!!!
<jaizza> bilo je odlično!!!
<jaizza> hoćeš filmić s FB?
 * ravilov je izgorio na jedrenju
<SilverSpace> ravilov: pa kak jebote 
<SilverSpace> nikad bas nikad nisam izgorio 
<SilverSpace> jedino iznutra 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> ravilov: pa na jedrenje se ide u opremi za jedrenje ;)
<ravilov> ne znam ja nis
<SilverSpace> jaizza: hm hm filmic :)
<ravilov> izgorio jer puse vjetar pa se ni ne skuzi koliko sunce przi
<ravilov> jedan dan i suncanicu dobio
 * ravilov se pita kakva je to oprema za jedrenje
<jaizza> ravilov: još uvijek ne znaš? nisi ništa naučio iz iskustva?
<ravilov> nope
<jaizza> (Y)
<SilverSpace> dugi rukavi obavezni
<ravilov> glupost
<ravilov> always topless
<ravilov> :p
<jaizza> ravilov: si siguran da nisi bio na nekakvoj jahti?
<Vlado9A3CY> to se kaže: "do pojasa goli" :)
<jaizza> ravilov: jel to na čem si jedrio imalo nekakve "krpe" na nekakvom "stupu"?
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ispod pojasa gol 
<ravilov> a sta je pametna
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, nisam rekao s koje strane :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> ravilov: IQ mi veći od broja cipela!
<ravilov> a i ego isto :p
<jaizza> ravilov: jaizza ilitiga jaica je malo ja ergo mali ego!
<jaizza> ravilov: fakat niš ne kužiš
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0gED3rn2Tc
<datase> YouTube: Pipe Guy - House/Trance/Techno Live - 0:10:06 - 500,888 views - 5966 likes / 30 dislikes
<ravilov> ne znam, meni to vise lici na jajca
<jaizza> ah morat ću krenuti skoro
 * Vlado9A3CY sada pali kosilicu i brm brm po vinogradu :) ... stay well all, ubuntu with you :)
<ravilov> bas me zanima jel ce bit gol od/do pojasa
<jelly> nanize!
<jaizza> l8r guys
<ravilov> jelly, ovisno o "dimenzijama" moze bit opasno bit gol nanize i bavit se kosilicom
<BotaniCar|2> OVAK sam si vazan :) 
<BotaniCar|2> pred 3 godine sam isforsirao da jedan nas softver koristi validacijski mehanizam koji sam procijenio najboljim, danas sam dobio potvrdu da je usvojen na globalnom nivou 
<BotaniCar|2> \o/ /flex
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> no da ti japanci http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/japanci-podigli-letvicu-stvorili-savrsenu-lutku-za-seks-18/765243.aspx
<rut> da imam viska 10k kn uzeo bih za probu ;)
<rut> ta barem nebi rekla da je umorna
<BotaniCar|2> :) Koja si ti zivotinja, ja obicno partnerici kazem da mi je dosta i da sam umoran :) 
<rut> ovo odlicno na slici izgleda .. mislim da bi mi ta lutka bila najzgodinja :)
<rut> od svih ;)
<ravilov> partnerici
<ravilov> ne nuzno zeni
<rut> muffin normalno da kazes kad sastrane odradis barem jednu "prijateljicu/poznanicu" 
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: sexal sam se i prije braka, imao sam isti obrazac ponasanja :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: daily mail (najgore britansko zutilo, 24sata na steroidima) ima nesto bolje slike http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2722779/Japans-sex-doll-industry-reaches-level-creation-perfect-artificial-1-000-Dutch-Wife-comes-realistic-feeling-skin.html
<rut> odlicneee slike
<SilverSpace> ocekujem prvi pornic sa tom lutkom :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj ima i pornica s lutkama ? :) 
<jelly> ne tako davno Realdoll™ su koštale 5-7k USD, ovo je triput jeftinije a sličnih fičura
<rut> ako mi netko kupi evo ja cu snimit :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: you don't want to know
<BotaniCar|2> but, i do ! :) 
 * BotaniCar|2 ode u pornhub search i vishe se ne vrati
<jelly> dobro, sad imas keyworde pa si trazi
<BotaniCar|2> Sve je bolje od gledanja u centos installer
<jelly> istina
<jelly> jel sedmica?
<rut> toliko lose napravljeno ?
<BotaniCar|2> JAO !! Dobro da si me podsjetio, krenuo sam 7.5 stavljat'
<BotaniCar|2> *6.5
<SilverSpace> rut: pa da te optuze da si sekso sa maloljetnicom :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ionak je testna masina za nekaj kaj na cestu ide 2016, do onda bu 7ica standard
<rut> silverspace nek optuze .. treba to i dokazat :)
<jelly> dobar je 6.5, svaka mu dala
<jelly> SilverSpace: pa moze im dat "maloljetnicu" na uvid
<rut> eto i sad kad kazem jaizzi da za 10-ak godina zene vise nece biti potrebne bude ljuta :)
<rut> i jos ce vise glavu zabit u te papire ;)
<jelly> SilverSpace: jos ak je snimio film, lako se dokaze da nije zivo bice, pa nema problema
<BotaniCar|2> vidi, centos 7 ne postoji na i386
<jelly> rut: ima i muskih lutaka
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ne... jebo 32bita
<BotaniCar|2> Suglasan
<jelly> RHEL 7 je samo 64bit
<rut> jelly al zene "ne" koriste takve stvari ..
<jelly> rut: a ne!
<rut> :)
<SilverSpace> tvrde stvari
<jelly> njihove su redovno high-tech
<rut> njima je to fuj 
<jelly> pocev od klasnicnog hitachija
<rut> a sve imaju doma kolekciju .. od mini do maxi 
<rut> pa u svim mogucim bojama i oblicima ;)
<jelly> vidim da ni nije stran taj dio :-)
<jelly> ti* 
<BotaniCar|2> Oni doma sve dijele
<jelly> pluggable architecture
<rut> eee . pa citam . slusam .. znam sto se prica 
<BotaniCar|2> modular, even :) 
<jelly> dada, "citam"
 * BotaniCar|2 se smije
<rut> eee iskreno nisam probao pa neznam iz iskustva :)
<BotaniCar|2> "iskreno" "nisam probao" :) 
<rut> al sam citao jutros da je jedan jadan umro sa time u dupetu 
<rut> bilo ga sram otici na hitnu :)
<rut> nisam probao na sebi ni na muskom rodu . al na zenskom jesam :)
<ravilov> i sad je on kao nekakav playboy
<ravilov> samo puno laprda
<rut> e da . moj esx5.5 uredno radi .. procesljao logove i nista sumnjivo 
<BotaniCar|2> Hebo ga centos: pri instalaciji ne da deployati ako root user ima non-ASCII znakove u passwordu :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Dodatno, user nema takve znakove, ne znam odkud je iscupao info da ima .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Dobra je stvar da je vec pri inicijalizaciji prepoznao sav virtualizirani hardver, nisam morao legacy-NIC podmetati
<SilverSpace> izgleda da ove godine klima vise ne bu potrebna 
<SilverSpace> morao bi ju pripremit za zimski san
<rut> split
<SilverSpace> banana
<SilverSpace> žovi smart tv su u biti sranje 
<BotaniCar|2> Zake ?
<SilverSpace> javljaju proizvodacu kaj gledate 
<BotaniCar|2> To znaci da proizvodjacu to igra neku ulogu ? 
<SilverSpace> jos kamera i vidjet ce ruta kak drka pred tv
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: isto ko i pametni telefoni 
<BotaniCar|2> Jedino kaj mi se vida da iz tog moze izaci je - korist, ako vide koja vrsta sadrzaja mi je privlacnija od neke druge ( USB disk gledam cesce nego TV) mozda nekaj poduzmu da mi oplaksaju ( u novoj liniji umjesto novijeg TV tunera stave USB3 ) 
<SilverSpace> gledao sam neki dan dokumentarac kak se sve prati 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo mi je bilo o potrosnji struje 
<SilverSpace> kad su najvece spice potrosnje 
<rut> eee zato ja nemam pametne tv-e i ostala sranja
<rut> to sve guraju da nas spijuniraju i kontroliraju
<SilverSpace> potrosnja naglo poraste kad zavrsi popularna serija pa svi ukljuce sporete da bi zagrijali veceru 
<ravilov> rjesenje - maraton popularne serije
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lik u centrali distribucije gleda seriju i prati kad zavrsi da bi imao novoljno napona u mrezi :)
<SilverSpace> u to vrijeme mu je najveca spica potrosnje kad najvise oscilira napon u mrezi 
<SilverSpace> fakat sam se nasmijao zesce 
<SilverSpace> How to Collapse a Superpower
<BotaniCar|2> A: Stop TV shows
<SilverSpace> odlican serijal Through the Wormhole
<BotaniCar|2> OK, digao sam ruke od centos7 netinstall medija, po instalaciji nema ni funkcionalnu mrezu ni nish, ajmo sad s "full dvdom" i minimalnom selekcijom paketa .. 
<BotaniCar|2> 1051KB/s je ugrubo .. 9  megabita ? Idem pushit 
<SilverSpace> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1513168/
<ravilov> SilverSpace je naocigled odusevljen
<SilverSpace> o da 
<ravilov> vidio sam tu seriju vec davno
<ravilov> vidjao sam i bolje
<SilverSpace> ima pet sezona 
<SilverSpace> i nije svaka epizoda zanimljiva 
<ravilov> ima ih u zadnje vrijeme cijelo cudo gdje si bivsi i/ili ne-vise-dovoljno-popularni glumci pokusavaju podic rating naracijom popularno-(kvazi)znanstvenih serija
<markaa> pozdrav svima. nudim nagradu (20$) ako mi netko zna pokazati kako od JAR java applikacije napraviti source debian package. znači ne radi se o deb paketu nego DEBIAN SOURCE PACKAGE. plaćam paypal. hvala
<ravilov> vjerojatno ces morat malo vise objasnit, ovo je jasno ko blato
<BotaniCar|2> bas , jar i source package nemaju ni istu svrhu AFAIK 
<rut> mv *.jar *.deb :P
<BotaniCar|2> rut: on nece .deb , hoce source package napraviti
<markaa> ok, napravio sam app za ubuntu software center. Pošto se radi o komercialnoj aplikaciji tražili su od mene da kreiram debian source package od moje jar datoteke. Uspio sam to zapakirati kao DEB datoteku i ponovno podignuo na server, ali me sada zajebavaju da podignem i debian source package
<Mmike> i, sto radim?
<Mmike> krpam percona-xtradb cluster
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT:     ides po vino ? 
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<Mmike> proklestsvo te slijedi
<markaa> jebote, ubuntu me razocarao skroz, podrsku ne daju nikakvu a lovu dijele od moje zarade i sebi 30%
<Mmike> markaa: kak mislis to? :)
<Mmike> od tvoje zarade?
<ravilov> markaa, sta tocno znaci "debian source package"? koliko ja znam "source package" je najobicniji .deb samo sto se nalazi u repozitoriju za source code (deb-src u sources.list)
<markaa> prvi program su mi oni zapakirali besplatno, (jedno vrijeme je stajalo na webu da se podigne samo JAR), i od moje pišljive zarade od prodaje oko 100$ preko 30$ je išlo njima. to je ok, ali nek brate pomognu sa nekim tutorialom
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov, kaj nije source package tar.gz s sourcetom spremnim za kompajliranje, i instrukcije ? 
<markaa> ak netko misli da mi moze pomoci mogu mu na mail proslijediti poruke koje mi ostavljaju gore na DEVELOPER webu
<markaa> uglavnom od JAR datoteke se može kreirati deb (koji znam zapakirati), ali neznam napraviti debian source package
<ravilov> zasto bi morao biti .tar.gz?
<BotaniCar|2> markaa: citam https://wiki.debian.org/SourcePackage i http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html. Ispada da trebas tarballati source i pridodati dsc fajl s opisom 
<BotaniCar|2> ovaj drugi link ima i link na debian-mentors
<markaa> evo sada cu staviti poruku koju sam bio dobio
<BotaniCar|2> brijem da bi ti oni mogli pomoci :)
<ravilov> hm
<Mmike> markaa: .jar nije source
<ravilov> zapakiraj .jar u .tar.gz :p
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: debian-mentors vele da za upstriam primaju samo cjeline koje imaju tarball i dsc ( "source package (.orig.tar.gz, diff, and .dsc)" )
<Mmike> markaa: https://wiki.debian.org/SourcePackage
<Mmike> ravilov: mora bit .tar.gz od upstreama
<Mmike> odnosno od njega
 * Mmike je jucer naucio da je pbuilder drek i da je sbulder bolji :)
<Mmike> 'naucio' :)
<ravilov> zvuci ko da se prepostavlja da svi debian paketi uvijek poticu od C sourcea
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ne vjerujem da nfurmaticar tvof formata zagrize i na 20$ :) 
<Mmike> ffuffljas?
<BotaniCar|2> :) Jok, odmiljam :)
<BotaniCar|2> fur-maticar
<jelly> markaa: https://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/java-policy/
<markaa> Marko it's not the deb we need. It is the debian package source directory we need. So if you tar.gz the directory you used to turn this source into a deb that would be great thanks.
<jelly> ak hoces po pe-esu
<jelly> markaa: to znaci da imas tree iz kojeg se automatski generira .deb
<jelly> ak si rucno slozio .deb, onda to jos nemas
<BotaniCar|2> markaa: pa, sve su ti napisali. prije nego si iskompajlirao .jar, imao si neki source ; tarballaj to i dodaj .dsc fajl. 
<markaa> meni je to kineski jezik. Dali meni to netko može napraviti preko nekog teamviewera ili napisati upute korak po korak. 20$
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: sto nije ni blizu dovoljno
<BotaniCar|2> odnosno slusaj jellya , ja sam amater
<jelly> nemam iskustva s tim samo znam di je dokumentacija
<markaa> neško da oni mene traže javin kod...to nije open source app
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: cini mi se da je dovoljno, odnosno, moze/mora napraviti i repacker skriptu - tak bar pise tamo di si linkao 
<jelly> ne, ali hoce direktorij u kojem je unutra .jar i debian/rules skripta koja generira .deb binary paket
<jelly> velim, ako si rucno napravio paket sa dpkg -b, onda to uopce nemas 
<markaa> e tako sam ga napravio
<ravilov> markaa, ako aplikacija nije open source, mozda ti nije dopusteno hostati je kod njih
<markaa> ma je. to je sve ok. 
<jelly> markaa: ono sto trebas sloziti je direktorij foo-1.0/ u kojem je foo-1.0/foo.jar i skripta foo-1.0/debian/rules koja na poziv "./debian/rules binary" izgenerira kompletan sadrzaj paketa (npr. u foo-1.0/debian/tmp direktoriju) i izvrsi "dpkg -b debian/tmp .." na kraju
<markaa> ja sam po ovome radio - http://blog.noizeramp.com/2005/08/31/packaging-java-applications-for-ubuntu-and-other-debians/
<jelly> onda cijelu tu skalameriju zataras, dodas .dsc fajl i pravis se da je to "source package"
<jelly> 2005? eh
<markaa> i pravim se da je to to? :) hehe
<jelly> da.  skripta debian/rules treba sama izvrsiti ono sto pise u tom clanku
<markaa> žao mi je tvoga vremena..kao da pricas u prazno. Ne kužim rules skriptu. što je u njoj..i kakce to sve ima veze sa rijeci SOURCES ako tu nema nikakvog koda.
<jelly> to je zadovoljavanje forme
<BotaniCar|2> markaa: source ne mora biti nuzno text fajl s kodom, bas zbog ekipe kao ti, koja bi htjela kod zadrzati za sebe iz bilo kojeg razloga. No, formu si zadovoljio. 
<markaa> dali si ti voljan da ja tebi posaljem neki moj JAR i da ti to napravis kod sebe (uz slikanje ekrana) i da ja tebi to platim i da ubuduće znam
<jelly> ne ispod 500kn, sorry
 * BotaniCar|2 voli kad netko ne mulja oko troskovnika
<jelly> trebalo bi mi bar sat vremena za potrositi
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ja ti potrosim 500kn i brze ! 
<jelly> dobro, onda te pozovem :-)
<BotaniCar|2> :-)
<markaa> pošteno, ti imas svoju cijenu, ali ja nemam te pare. sve ok. Hvala svejedno
<jelly> mozda ce neko na #debian htjeti objasnit jeftinije ili znati bolji tutorial, ali unaprijed reci da je closed source i da samo trebas formalno oko postojeceg .jar napraviti source package
<markaa> razmisljao sam o tome prije nego sam pitao, ali zasto lagati. ne radi se o nekoj komercijali koja nosi neku lovu. radi se o alatu od 2.99$ koji kad se zavrsi mjesec donese 30-40 čistih kuna i spoji me s nekim ljudima koji rade u tom programu.
<markaa> da mi je do velike zarade onda bih prodavao na appstore ili android marketu. radi se o hobiju i gustu..postoji stranica koja traži održavanje i treba vrijeme uloziti u nadogradnje app
<markaa> na kraju 0 sa 0
<Mmike> markaa: pa zapakiraj u tar.gz taj .jar
<Mmike> i to im daj
<Mmike> markaa: jesi procitao onaj url sto sam ti dao/
<jelly> markaa: well.  Da je za upload u debian non-free, onda bi mogao pitati na #debian-mentors (irc.oftc.net).  Ovako nemam pojma, mozda #ubuntu-devel
<markaa> mmike idem vidit
<Mmike> markaa: nisam siguran da ce ti to prihvatiti, al' u biti nisam nit siguran kako bi to islo sa non-opensource stvarima.
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: dao mu je jelly url di se referenciraju posebno na pakiranje java aplikacija 
<ravilov> kazu da cijela gnu filozofija pociva upravo na ovom principu
<jelly> tak je rar zapakiran u debianu (i sve ostalo sto je u non-free), .tar.gz je prepakirani originalni zip, debian.tar.gz je manje vise debian/rules skripta koja napravi .deb, i .dsc je opis uploada
<ravilov> sav softver je besplatan, i ako imas dovoljno znanja i volje to ti je dovoljno
<ravilov> ako ne, plati i sredit ce se
<ravilov> ali onda platis posteno
<jelly> a mozda ce prihvatiti ovo sto je Mmike rekao, stavis .jar u direktorij, zapakiras i nazoves foo-1.0.orig.tar.gz i vozi
<T_Mmike> em ti botaniraca ovog i potrganog mu irc klijenta
<Mmike> kak jugo dere
<Mmike> uzas
<markaa> Mmike, jelly, botanicar.. hvala decki na trudu.
<Mmike> markaa: a, kaj opvce radi aplikacija?
<Mmike> budz0r: si tu?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: si tu?
<Mmike> treba rebootat ubuntu-hr, ja cu to veceras, nocas
<Mmike> jel' more?
<markaa> storage za code, bojanje sintakse i tak neke sheme
<Mmike> picku mater i ova percona i galera i sve i AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA rekli su mi  da nece bit myslqa tu! :D
<jelly> pa nije mysql, percona :-)
<ravilov> Mmike, poslodavci su ko politicari, vole puno obecavat na pocetku :p
<ravilov> Mmike, sto si gemist ne slozis? :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim briju s mysql-common, jos uvijek, di su debilne opcije
<Mmike> sad cu valjda imat prilike to popravit :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim nit briju da se binlogovi/relaylogovi trpaju u /var/log/mysq, to bi moralo ic u /var/lib/mysql
<Mmike> i to cu, nadam se, valjda, sad, moc popravit :)
<ravilov> pa nije ubuntu/canonical maintainer mysql-a
<BotaniCar|2> ne, ali su u poziciji moci, kako je markaa slikovito dokazao malocas
<jaizza> kaj mene glava boli
<jelly> Mmike: imam 3-4 gigabajata loga od postgresa ali cemo prvo upgradeat na 9.1 iz squeeze-backports pa onda vidit sta ce bit
<Mmike> jelly: ak mosh stripnut dio oko sranja pa mi turnit to negdje... 
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> zakaj ne metnete apt.postgres repoe?
<Mmike> bas mora mora bit debianovo?
<jelly> koje apt postgres sega
<jelly> cega
<weshmashian> Mmike: percona is eeeeeverywhere!
<markaa> BotaniCar, ne kuzim..sto si mislio pod onime da sam malocas slikovito dokazao?
<BotaniCar|2> markaa: na tvom se primjeru vidi da ubuntu ekipa ne mora biti maintainer nicega, ali ako hoces da bude u repozitoriju - plesati ces kako oni sviraju 
<markaa> kuzim
<Mmike> jelly: fcek
<Mmike> jelly: https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Apt
<weshmashian> that reminds me, moram slozit puppet pgsql... kmu
<BotaniCar|2> ahahahhahhaha@paranoid :) 
<Mmike> weshmashian: slozi u lxcu :)
<weshmashian> modul*
<weshmashian> Mmike: riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight :)
<Mmike> bez jebe, znas kak super radi?
<Mmike> milina
<Mmike> i jos metnes fsync=off
<Mmike> upogonis hmpov shardani dev null
<weshmashian> neznam :)
<Mmike> ma kaj ti ja pricam opce
<Mmike> kad sve znas to :)
<weshmashian> ne? )
<weshmashian> :)
<weshmashian> jos D
<weshmashian> jebo tipkovnicu
<hmp> Mmike: spomenes li shard jos jednom
<Mmike> hmp: jel' radi? :) jel' skalira? :) 
<weshmashian> hihi :)
<hmp> neznam jel smije ovdje da se psuje
<hmp> pa cu samo rec da ne radi
<Mmike> ravilov: imao si ti pravo, gemist, i odmah je bolje :)
<Mmike> hmp: fali #deployments malo di se psovalo po naputku zakona, moram ti rec
<hmp> meni ne fali
<hmp> ja jos psujem
<weshmashian> Mmike: pa eto, nadji ekipu tamo, otvorite svoj kanal i opletite... :)
<Mmike> nema smisla psovat na engleskom
<Mmike> limitiran je jezik
<Mmike> al' ucim portugalski i korejski, pa cemo vidjet :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: psuj na ##bitkonj ! tamo nemamo ogranicenja :D
<BotaniCar|2> I, dvojim da itko logira :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: pa psuj na hrvatskom, nek i oni uce strane jezike
<BotaniCar|2> e, centos 7 i tomcat 8 + EE .. koje kombinacije ja imam .. 
<BotaniCar|2> s/EE/JCE/ :) 
<Mmike> weshmashian: mudra :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: jesam :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: fala ! 
<jelly> Mmike: sharded sam upravo rijesio u wcu
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> Mmike: veli debian, <themill> jelly: upstream's packages are made by the same people. (Myon et al.)
<Mmike> jelly: ack, gut
<SilverSpace> dobra janjetina za rucak
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mozes kad hoces 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vas dvojica jel kos uvijek skupljate konje 
<BotaniCar|2> Nego kaj ! Trebas ? 
<SilverSpace> zdrebicu
<BotaniCar|2> uparit' munin i tomcat' je k'o shevit' djevicu 
<BotaniCar|2> 1) krvavo 1a) tesko , no ne i nemoguce :) 
<jelly> i na kraju nemas neku zadovoljstinu?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: blj?
<Mmike> pa di je bed
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ne vidze ga, morao sam u konf fajlu munin nodeta dodati port usr/pwd , morao sam rucno linkati senzore jer munin-node-configure --suggest nije vidio nista , morao sam editirati tomcatov tomcat-users.xml fajl , morao sam instalirati libxml-nekikua-perl 
<BotaniCar|2> sad radi i kad citam ovo iznad ne izgleda komplicirano :) 
<Mmike> ?:)
<Mmike> velis, moro si i tomcat instalirat da proradi? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nemoj me tjerati da pocnem kenjati po instalacijskoj proceduri za tomcat, radije cu svoju neukost okriviti za to :) 
<BotaniCar|2> a ovo kaj se integracije tice, fakat je iz*eb, u usporedbi s integracijom .. kajaznam, postgresa i munina
<BotaniCar|2> ono kaj je dobro je da su i na centosu sad slozili httpd tak da se konfigurira jednako kao i apache2 na debianu. 
<jelly> a jel?
<jelly> sites-available i ina sranja?
 * Mmike ne kuzi di je bed s tomcatom
<jaizza> napalo me pa sa svih strana
<SilverSpace> opa grupnjak 
<jaizza> još kakav!
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kad ćemo na pifu? (happy)
<SilverSpace> uh vis 
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma 
<markosejic> d dan
<jaizza> SilverSpace: aaaaa daaaaaaaaaj
<markosejic> jaizza: pozz
<markosejic> silverspace pozz
<SilverSpace> poz
<SilverSpace> jaizza: vjerojatno me nece bit do 1.9 u zg
<jaizza> markosejic: hej haj
<jaizza> SilverSpace: samo se izvlačiš
<SilverSpace> strah me :)
<jaizza> udavit ću BotaniCar|2a
<SilverSpace> zasto :) 
<jaizza> tko zna što ti je sve napričao
<SilverSpace> jaizza: vjeruj ni slova nismo pregovorili o tebi 
<SilverSpace> nismo na pifi bili 
<SilverSpace> ne stignemo
<jaizza> niš ti ne vjerujem
<jaizza> vi muški se držite skupa
<SilverSpace> ni slova 
<Mmike> ne sam to
<Mmike> kad smo skupa se i za pimpeke drzimo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lud si sto gradi 
<SilverSpace> juzina te pere 
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> znas kak roka
<markosejic> kakve droge juzina i lud si k osiba
<markosejic> ja sam jucer popizdio cijeli dan kosio na suncu i meo 
<SilverSpace> tko jos vidio kositi za punog mjeseca 
<Mmike> ja se idem kupat
<Mmike> nemremvise
<SilverSpace> trava dvaput brze raste 
<Mmike> upravo sam 20 minuta trazio neki kurac
<markosejic> sef popizdio jer sam mu rekoa neke stvari u facu
<Mmike> i nemrem nac jer se engeneering u biti pise: engineering
<Mmike> idijot
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> samo su trazili sta treba raditi izmisljali posao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a zamisli tek srbe kad idu nesto googlat
<jelly> енђиниринг
<SilverSpace> jelly: kajsad moram google prevodioc koristit 
<jelly> za enđiniring? ne
<jelly> /nick ђели
<jaizza> Mmike: znala sam!!
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kaj si znala 
<SilverSpace> ctrl+del i ode u nepovrat kriva datoteka 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: da se držite za pimpeke kad žena nema u blizini
<jelly> međusobno ili svako svoj?
<jaizza> jelly: pa to vi znate
<jaizza> jelly: koje su kombinacije
<jelly> kombinacije, permutacije, svako na svakog
<jaizza> jelly: pošto nemam pimpeka, nisam sudjelovala nikad u takvim seansama, mogu vam samo vjerovati na riječ
<SilverSpace> kak onda znas :)
<SilverSpace> viris ispod stola
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa Mmike mi je rekao
<jaizza> 16:29 < Mmike> kad smo skupa se i za pimpeke drzimo
<jelly> jaizza: nije bed, primaju se i članovi sa strap-on dodacima
<jaizza> jelly: da, ionako slabo prolazim pod žensko
<jelly> ne moraš se osjećat izostavljeno
<jelly> jaizza: http://www.ohjoysextoy.com/diystrapon/ (NSFW!!)
<jaizza> jelly: joj kak si ti dragi
<jaizza> jelly: je pa nemrem sad to onda gledati
<jaizza> bum doma ako se sjetim
<jelly> gledaj doma, mozda se dragome svidi ideja
<jelly> taj strip zna imati korisnih savjeta za svakoga
<jelly> (kakve god inpute i outpute ima i preferira)
<jaizza> jelly: baziraš životnu filozofiju na stripu?
<jelly> ne na ovom
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> kojem?
<jelly> nije bitno, jer ga se ionako ne drzim...
<SilverSpace> http://webcafe.net.hr/2014/08/13/0137007.48.jpg
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpXL_QaK17E
<datase> YouTube: Starting removal of John Hancock Building west antenna - 0:12:28 - 70,440 views
<SilverSpace> visoko bome 
<vileni> jutar
<hmp> NSFW? To ne postoji u mojoj firmi
<SilverSpace> laku noc 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, bas bi mogao naucit tu cirilicu, to ti je opca kultura
<ravilov> Mmike, pimpeki kazes? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx3GGcp0Lxs
<datase> YouTube: Prikolas. funny. 3 men in the toilet (WC) - 0:01:05 - 21,676 views - 63 likes / 2 dislikes
<ravilov> (SFW)
<ravilov> pitanje generalno: ako imam file1 koji je obican file i file2 koji je hardlink na taj file, te onda napravim cp bla file1, hoce li i dalje biti povezani? tj. jel overwrite filea i dalje koristi isti inode?
<ravilov> meh, napravio cat bla > file1 i radi
<Mmike> VRUCE JE!
<ravilov> GEMIST!
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> al' je i dalje vruce
<Mmike> puse jugo
<Mmike> sjedim maltene gol na terasi, vjetar puse, onak, topli vjetar
<Mmike> fuj :)
<ravilov> TMI
<ravilov> ako ti je jos uvijek vruce, mozda ti gemist nije dost hladan
<davor> radler. yum
<davor> ali sutra već kupanac kao lijek
<Mmike> nemrem vjerovat da je ovak toplo
<ravilov> zasto? pa ljeto je
<ravilov> drugi put ljetuj na grenlandu pa se valjda ne budes zalio :p
<Mmike> ne kuzis
<Mmike> nisi spoznao jugo nikad
<Mmike> jugo je
<Mmike> zajebato
<ravilov> sta ni klima ne pomaze?
<ravilov> vidio sam ja jugo, ali davno je to bilo
<Mmike> klima bi pomogla
<Mmike> al' se nema klima
<Mmike> matereti
<Mmike> svako malo cujem kak nekom nesto se razleti :|0
<Mmike> od juga :)
<ravilov> taj yugo stvarno opasan po zivot
<Mmike> ne znas ti jugo
<ravilov> ma ne znam
<ravilov> eto priznam
<Mmike> ne znas, ne znas
<Mmike> jugo
<Mmike> nije to samo vjetar
<Mmike> to je spirit changer
<ravilov> uvuce se u kosti i ne izlazi, a?
<ravilov> ajme majko
<ravilov> arch instalacija kao da je zapela u proslom stoljecu
<ravilov> prica mi kako da rucno slozim i formatiram particije i namontiram disk... i to sve PRIJE pocetka bilo kakve instalacije
<ravilov> also, koja to jos danasnja moderna distra ima omogucen root account?!
<ravilov> strasno
<ravilov> to je ujedno i prva distra za koju znam koja po defaultu ima zsh a ne bash
<ravilov> ti su bas svijet okrenuli naglavacke
<Mmike> gentoo isto ima zsh
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> sta ti bi da ides gledat nesto sto nije ubuntu/debian?
<ravilov> so far arch me neodoljivo podsjeca na slackware od prije 15 godina
<ravilov> Mmike, pa treba gledat outside the box, ne?
<ravilov> sta je to zabranjeno na #ubuntu-hr? :p
<ravilov> p
<Mmike> nije zabranjeno
<Mmike> al' ne vidim smisao
<ravilov> sta je ubuntu/debian ultimativni spiritualno-softverski cilj? :)
<ravilov> ... nic se zove enp0s3 umjesto eth0
<ravilov> wtf
<ravilov> Mmike, skuzio sam da sam primijetio dosta ljudi da se kunu u arch (cime ih automatski manje ozbiljno shvacam), ali jos bitnije, da ga nisam zapravo nikad ni vidio ni isprobao
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> super je to sve
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> svaka cast kad imas vremena s tim se zafrkavat
<Mmike> korisnost je upitna
<ravilov> pa samo hocu vidjet
<ravilov> ne mogu zakljucit ni da valja ni da ne valja ako nisam nikad vidio
<ravilov> vidim jugo vuce ljude u depru
<Mmike> nije depra
<Mmike> nego prenabrijana zivcanoca :)
<Mmike> pazi, vani sam, na terasi
<Mmike> samo u boksericama
<Mmike> puse vjetar za popizdit
<Mmike> topal vjetar! :)
<ravilov> trebao si doma vjezbat sa zeninim fenom za kosu pa ti sad ne bi bilo bed :p
<Mmike> lol :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-14
<davor> nema arch po defaultu zsh
<davor> samo instalacijski medij
<davor> standardna instalacija na tvrdom disku ima bash kao default shell
<davor> meni je instalacija jedna od najlakše probavljivih koje sam radio :) nema da ne radi nešto, a neće mi reći zašto, sve je tu
<davor> da se igram
<davor> ravilov, ^
<davor> ja sam jedan od tih seljaka što obožava arch ;)
<davor> ne mogu baš reći da se kunem u njega, kad nije za svakoga. za mene je, kad sam naučio na njega, sve što instaliram da ima neku iole automatiziranu instalaciju vidim da ne znam gdje je što kad je instalirano
<davor> ovaj mi ništa za mene ne konfigurira i zato moram sam i tak znam gdje je sve i kako se uređuje, inače moram guglati ko da prvi put vidim računalo
<davor> baš to što sam rekao da znam gdje mi je što i kako se sve radi na njemu
<davor> niš mi nije neka instalacijska procedura automatizirana obavljala, bleg
<Lisac196> bok
<Lisac196> jel ima netko online?
<rut> dj
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<jaizza> Vladek bok
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro
<Mmike> nije jutro
<Mmike> podne je
<Mmike> nemre bit ovak vruce ujutro
<BotaniCar> Jel instalirao tko od vas java cryptography extension negdje , te, da li je to uopce nuzno ako koristim openjdk ?
<Mmike> pa jel' kriptografiras?
<BotaniCar> jakako
<Mmike> a sta pitas onda :D
<BotaniCar> stvar je u tome da vendori koji su hostani u Jameriki moraju distribuirati oslabljene ( kripto-vajz) pakete, a openjdk nema taj limit i po defaultu im policy dopusta bilo kaj. Unatoc tome, vidim da ljudi guraju JCE i na openjdk.
<BotaniCar> Openjdk dokumentacija veli da ne treba, praksa drugacije .. 
<Mmike> jel' imas grijeske?
<BotaniCar> Drzat cu se ja svoje prakse - kripto funkcije mi rade i bez JCE
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jos nemam, nije softver gotov pa mi je to mozda iza ugla, zato pitam 
<Mmike> Ran 1955 tests in 3173.957s
<Mmike> FAILED (failures=6)
<Mmike> jebi mater
<BotaniCar> o0o0 , ti si poceo testirati prije deploya </troll>
<rut> muffin ajde radi nesto 
<BotaniCar> pa, radim ! 
<rut> skriptiraj te skripte 
<rut> radis . covjeka zajebajes tu 
<BotaniCar> uz to sto se ubijam od posla, konzultiram tu kolege ! :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: jel te gnjavi ovaj rut
<jaizza> BotaniCar: da ga prišarafim malo?
<rut> a vidi  ..
<rut> samo ceka da se ja pojavim 
<rut> vec me i sanja nocu 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ma dze bi me gnjavio, covjek je naglavacke upao u sistemsku administraciju pa sad pati od sindroma malog Boga, proci ce :) 
<rut> nisam od volje jaizza . imam malu bebu i lose spavam .. razdrazljiv sam 
<rut> ne patim ja od niceg pa ni od velikog k***** 
<rut> a imam prosjecnog :)
<BotaniCar> Od velikog bi patio samo da ti je u guzici :)
<rut> ne nosim ravnala i slicne stvari .. 
<rut> itd itd 
<rut> to iz iskustva ? :)
<BotaniCar> Ne svog, srecom :)
<rut> pa kak znas onda da boli ?
<rut> neko ti pricao ?
<rut> aaa . o cem onda ti prica .. joj ..
<BotaniCar> Jest, jest, nije siguno od tog da sam ja nekamo gurao :)
<rut> *pricas
<rut> sto nisi nikad nekoj stavio u to mjesto ? :)
<BotaniCar> Ja ne cistim nicije dimnjake, vozim se samo u prvoj klasi ! 
<rut> hahahaha
<rut> bas .. 
<rut> prva klasa a kazes lufta na sve strane 
<rut> ne dihta nikako :)
<BotaniCar> Tko sad o cijem iskustvu prica ? :D
<rut> pa znas da svaki auto pa i prva klasa mora na servis
<BotaniCar> Kra!! Keepalive failed on service(s): urn:service:monitoring-ws-in-jms-out (period 1200s, ± 60s)
<rut> zupcasti .. krajnici . spone .. lamela . hahaha
<BotaniCar> Moram ja otici servisirati ovo kaj mi javlja da se zmrdalo
<rut> itd .. 
<rut> cim je sex tema odmah jaizza radi .. 
<jaizza> rut si vidio kako patim radi posla
<rut> jaizza nevidim ja nista
<Mmike> BotaniCar: u biti slazem test environment za ekipu koja ce onda testirat :/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: citam: kreiras mi radno mjesto ?! :) 
<BotaniCar> Kul, fala , srce si <3
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> :)
<jaizza> Mmike: jel meni kaj slažeš?
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3aq5kw_Jm8
<datase> YouTube: ALKA VUICA - Laži me (spot) - 0:03:34 - 190,779 views - 321 likes / 13 dislikes
<ravilov> Mmike, ako vec slazes... slozi mi sendvic
<rut> jaizza zicas a nitko nista 
<rut> evo ja ti slozim nesto 
<markosejic> d jutro
<rut> dd
<BotaniCar> markosejic: jutro, zakaj vices na shefa ?
<markosejic> ja ne vicem on je meni drzao neku prodiku jer sam nesto izkomentirao sto mu je zasmetalo
<jaizza> rut: hajde
<rut> reci sto bi ?
<jaizza> rut: vodi računa da nisam jeftina
<rut> i kako ces se oduzit :)
<markosejic> to je nastavak od jos onog jutros
<rut> znas da ja nisam zahtijevan 
<jaizza> rut: kaj nisi neispavan?
<rut> coffein me drzi .. jos 6 sati pa cu se nekako odmorit do poned.
<markosejic> ja sam danas do 8 spavao za promjenu
<markosejic> inace ustajem u 6:30 svako jutro
<rut> ja legao oko 23.. u pola 3 prvo budenje .. pa u 15 do 6 drugo te vise nisam spavao
<BotaniCar> Mogu te ja buditi u 6:00 , ako treba, markosejic :) 
<markosejic> n e treba nekad se ja budim i i prije alarma
<rut> jaizza al ako se pitas jel imam snage imam ;)
<rut> za one stvari se uvjek nade !
<BotaniCar> ( okopavanje vrta )
<rut> to mozda ti radis :)
<markosejic> ....
<markosejic> kao je rekao grucho markx brak je preljepa institucija ali tko zeli zivjeti u instituciji
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ravilov> opet ovaj prodaje lovacke price?
<markosejic> Man does not control his own fate. The women in his life do that for him.Groucho Marx
<BotaniCar> Trudi se :) 
<BotaniCar> Veli frend ( NSFW, don't read !!1oneeleven ) :  nebo sivo hladna piva, sex na plaži, na kurcu ti gljiva :)
<markosejic> humor is reason gone mad. Grucho Marx
<jaizza> lako se vama zafrkavati
<BotaniCar> Ahahaa, facebook gold, naso sam thread di se dva poslodavca od koja sam pobjegao pljuju koji je veci shupak :) 
<rut> sto ova kutija opet prigovara 
<markosejic> he he
<Mmike> BotaniCar: name them!
<Mmike> poslodavce
<BotaniCar> Ionako nemas fapbook aktivan :) I, necem, ne olajavam nikog javno :) 
<ravilov> (ali zato sigurno slijedi PM)
<BotaniCar> +1 ravilov
<Mmike> lol
<jaizza> već je 11...
<BotaniCar> Pa, covjek zna kak pljunuti nekog kak se shika :) 
<jaizza> kažu sunce popodne
<Mmike> kaj pada kisa?
<BotaniCar> Da pada, bojim se kaj bu me docekaqlo dok dodjem doma 
<ravilov> Mmike zivi u svom svijetu
<ravilov> kod njega valjda jos uvijek jugo puse :)
<Mmike> da sam znas kak puse
<Mmike> za popizdit
<Mmike> lol: http://pljusak.com/
<Mmike> 15C u zagrebu?! :)
<BotaniCar> nemoj biti ljubomoran, pre hladno je za piti gemiste, ostani di si 
<Mmike> grmi, sjeva, nevreme se sprema
<Mmike> e, nego
<Mmike> maknuo sam se s btrfsa
<Mmike> thunderbird radi osjetno brze
<Mmike> btrfs i dalje imam u virtualkama
<Mmike> a za lxc koristim aufs i to radi ok, cini se
<BotaniCar> Sto god radio, nemoj koristiti firefox, jede baterije ( http://www.anandtech.com/show/8327/browser-faceoff-battery-life-explored-2014 )
<ravilov> aufs? sta nije to privremeni fs?
<SilverSpace> dan
<jaizza> komad!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisi rebootao :)
<SilverSpace> oj jaizza 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ups
<Mmike> SilverSpace: sjebalo me, sisprazinio mi se mobitel i nisam ga (namjerno) napunio
<Mmike> pa mi task nije tulio
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> kad se čovjek na mobitel oslanja
<Mmike> jaizza: indeed
<Mmike> velim, namjerno sam ga pustio ugasenog i rekao 'fuckit'
<Mmike> come to think of it, ugasen je jos :0
<ravilov> sta ce ti telefon, nije da s njime mozes gemiste radit
<jaizza> Mmike: ja čitam: namjerno nisam htio napraviti reboot
<ravilov> pretpostavimo da imate win usera koji jednostavno nije u stanju ne klikati na sve sto se kliknuti moze, ukljucujuci reklame, viruse itd... koje bi sve automatske zastite preporucili?
<ravilov> radi se o win7
<ravilov> ozbiljno pitam, ne trollati
<ravilov> e da, zasad razmatram samo besplatna rjesenja
<Mmike> brijem da cemo se maknut s vipneta na tmobile
<Mmike> signal vipnetov u jelsi je katastrofa, vise nemogu nit gsm koristiti
<Mmike> ravilov: ubuntu
<Mmike> ravilov: dakako, nakon sto mu odrezes sve prste
<SilverSpace> :) imam i ja takvog kaj klikta na sve zivo 
<SilverSpace> bome i na sve mrtvo 
<SilverSpace> ides http://www.jutarnji.hr/jezivi-kolekcionar-iz-slavonskom-brodu-godinama-skupljao-dijelove-ljudskog-tijela--najvise-muske-spolne-organe--/1213147/
<Mmike> kakve stvari ljudi rade u pajtonu nekad, nakaradne, majko isusova :D
<SilverSpace> od kad je prihvatio ubuntu vise nemam problema i zove samo dva puta godisnje kad je upgrade 
<Mmike> dosta ljudi kojima sam ubuntu uturio su zadovoljni
<Mmike> doduse, vise od pola ih ne koristi unity jer ih ispizdjuje :)
<Mmike> pa im odmah mint metnem, i mirna bosna
<Mmike> kda se vratim doma morat cem sve to na mint17 metnit, koji je LTS :)
<ravilov> Mmike, fala sto si bio dobar i nisi trollao
<Mmike> ravilov: molim. I drugi put cu tako :)
<Mmike> jedino sestra moja jos ima winoze od sve rodbine i 'blizih' prijatelja
<markosejic> d dan opet
<ravilov> Mmike, drago mi je zbog tebe, meni to nije opcija
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj i tvoja sestra tvrdoglava ko i moja :) jos uvijek je na xp
<Mmike> ma, puno koristi adobeove alate
<Mmike> treba joj za poso to
<Mmike> a reko, ok
<Mmike> kupila je laptop sad mali sa win8.1
<Mmike> reko - ne znam :)
<Mmike> i fakat neznam, jbg :)
<SilverSpace> moja radi skole i skolskih programa koji se vrte samo na win
<SilverSpace> skolstvo na je koma 
<markosejic> ma kada i oni izmisljaju s tim glupostima
<markosejic> The Prodigy - Firestarter
<SilverSpace> jesam vam pricao kak imaju u skoli informaticara koji ne zna istalirati windovse na laptop
<markosejic> ma standardno
<markosejic> kod nas u skoli profesor samo zna teoriju moj necak mu sve skoro odrzava
<markosejic> mene taj profesor cijelo vrijeme zeza hakeru
<ravilov> SilverSpace, kaj, ne zna pronac cd drive na laptopu? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> he he
<markosejic> THE PRODIGY - voodoo people
<SilverSpace> ravilov: dobili od jedne banke hp laptope stare bez hard diskova i nije ih znao osposobit :)
<markosejic> epic fail
<ravilov> SilverSpace, no comment, taj zna informatiku koliko i moja mama
<markosejic> ono i on je neki informaticar
<Mmike> so, micanje sa btrfs na ext4 mi je smanjilo lokalni deployment time za 10ak minuta
<SilverSpace> inace sestra kaze da super predaje 
<markosejic> mene su u srednjoj uvjek gnajvili da im pokazujem kako se sta radi imao sam 5 iz informatike
<SilverSpace> da su mu zanimljiva predavanja koje je drzao za nastavnike 
<markosejic> hm jako zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> ja samo mislim da njega nije briga za vise od onog kaj je u knjigama 
<SilverSpace> za ostalo ga boli kita 
<SilverSpace> mirise rucak
<markosejic> ja sam vec rucao
<ivoks> jaizza: dakle ovaj rba ebanking me shokira svaki put kad ga koristim
<ivoks> zaprimi nalog s placama
<ivoks> predodobri ga
<ivoks> ja ga potvrdim
<ivoks> nestane s popisa
<ivoks> a novce ne uzme
<markosejic> hm
<ivoks> nakon sat vremena skuzim da nalog nije proveden, al naravno da mi to nitko nije javio
<markosejic> trebalo bi biti neki mehanizam da ti javi kada nalog nije proveden
<ivoks> slucajno sam pogledao naloge sa bilo kojim statusom
<ivoks> a tamo 'greska'
<markosejic> dobro da si pogledao
<ravilov> i tako
<ravilov> znaci nema nitko nikakvu pametnu sto se tice zastite win
<markosejic> ja sam se skroz okanio wina
<ivoks> win?
<Mmike> ivoks: jos dvojicu znam koji naokn ljeta odlaze iz rba
<Mmike> jaizza: jel' mozda danas prebac deviza radi skraceno?
<Mmike> ivoks: btw, makni btrfs i uzivaj u ubrzanom thunderbirdu
<Mmike> jebem ti jugo
<ivoks> Mmike: ja idem i nosim obje firme iz rba
<markosejic> ja sam na ext4
<ivoks> Mmike: pa radi mi ok TB
<ivoks> Mmike: morao sam samo rebalansirati btrfs
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> odustao sam od btrfsa
<ivoks> onda mi je nasao i 60GB dodatnog prostora :D
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> i ja cu, nije to to
<ivoks> ja brisem, a prostor ostaje zauzet
<Mmike> idem u banku
<ravilov> rebalansirat filesystem? zvuci komplicirano. to zato da mozes saznati koliko ima free space?
<ravilov> strasno
<ivoks> i onda mu kazem balansiraj
<Mmike> btw, ugasit trim na ssdu
<ivoks> i op, eto prostora
<Mmike> i po noci opizdit fstrim
<BotaniCar> Delam do 14h danas :) lalalala 
<Mmike> puno brze radi 
<ravilov> Mmike, vec jesam, jednom kad mi iznenada poceo javljat cudne ATA greske
<Mmike> to je do potrganog diska, rekao bih
<Mmike> ovo mi je kre svojevremeno sugerirao, i fakat radi masu brze
<ravilov> nope, disk je sasvim u redu
<ravilov> pocelo nakon upgradea kernela
<ivoks> jebate cuk...
<ivoks> wordpressu mutavi cmsu
<ivoks> slazem web
<ivoks> ubrzavam ga
<ivoks> i vidim da se ucitava hrpu brze
<BotaniCar> ravilov: UAC do kraja , suto-disableani browser addonovi, zabranjen flash, defaultan addblock, domain membership u grupi koja ne moze izvrsavati datoteke/skripte , dnevni backup
<ravilov> lol, domain membership
<ivoks> LOL!
<ivoks> LOL!
<ivoks> LOL!
<ivoks> LOL!
<ravilov> nit sam korporativni admin (nedobog) nit je osoba u korporaciji
<ivoks> zvoni telefon
<ravilov> privatni korisnik
<ivoks> RBA
<ravilov> ivoks, jel te jaizza zove?
<ivoks> 'joj, ovi nalozi, greskom vam nije javljeno da su u greski'
<ravilov> da "popricate malo"?
<ivoks> ne znam tko me zvao
<ivoks> zenska je svakako
<ivoks> a sad, ime sam zaboravio
<markosejic> ne spominjite jaizzu da ne bude opet kao jutros
<BotaniCar> ravilov: sorry, te detalje nisam vidio iznad, znam kaj ja napravim lakoprstim userima. Onda preporucam sve sto sam naveo osim promjene domain uloga
<ivoks> jaizza: jesi me to ti zvala? :D
<BotaniCar> jaizzu je napustio dobar glas. Vrlo vjerojatno je sad na ribanju od Uprave jer zbog nje imaju miliJon ticketa/poziva :)
<ravilov> ok, hvlaa
<ivoks> no, da se vratim
<ivoks> na wordpress
<ivoks> dva vrlo bitna trika kako ubrzati stranicu i dignuti SEO
<ivoks> onemoguciti CRON u konfiguraciji i vrtiti ga kroz crontab
<ivoks> i ubiti xmlrpc
<ivoks> ako ga ne koristite
<ivoks> ove dvije stavke ruse average response time stranice na 5s
<ravilov> 5s je prihvatljivo??
<ivoks> ne, 5s je bilo
<ivoks> sad je 0,2s
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> to je bolje
<ivoks> new relic mi je otkrio taj detalj :)
<BotaniCar> Wordpress ? To je ono kaj das ljudima da koriste ako zelis zaposliti informaticara dediciranog za sikjuriti ? 
<ivoks> to je ono kaj ti omoguci da slozis cool site, iako nemas pojma o dizajnu i sl.
<ivoks> www.kayak.hr npr :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ravilov> free templates ftw?
<BotaniCar> U jedinstvenoj si poziciji da bi ti svoj sajt znao i pokrpati ako ustreba :)
<ivoks> kakav ponos
<ivoks> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g2034462-d2533942-Reviews-Jamming_Adventures-Murter_Murter_Island_Sibenik_Knin_County_Dalmatia.html
<ivoks> ravilov: ne, ovaj sam platio... mislim da je bilo skoro 100$
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa i krpam ga
<ravilov> skupo
<ivoks> template?
<ivoks> mozda... isplatio se vec :)
<ravilov> za tu cijenu ne moras imat pojma o dizajnu makar i ne koristis wordpress
<ivoks> pa nisam ja nista radio po pitanju dizajna
<ivoks> ja sam samo prilagodio boje
<ivoks> bojama firme
<ivoks> malo izmijenio fontove i tako
<ravilov> my point:
<ravilov> <BotaniCar> Wordpress?  <ivoks> to je ono kaj ti omoguci da slozis cool site, iako nemas pojma o dizajnu i sl.
<ravilov> ako ces platit za dizajn, tvoj coolness faktor ne ovisi o engineu :p
<BotaniCar> pa nisam ja nista radio po pitanju dizajna |ja sam samo prilagodio boje #idem povuci s placanja fakturu za dizajnera, on je znacajan dio vremena potrosio na uskladjivanje boja i crtanje tamnekih gumbeka za sajt :)
<ivoks> platio sam template
<ivoks> 100$
<ivoks> dizajn bi platio 2000$
<ravilov> mmm ajde ok
<ravilov> ne znam zapravo kako se krecu cijene dizajn(er)a
<ravilov> znam samo da mi se $100 cini nezanemariva cifra
<ravilov> ali ako se vec isplatilo, dapace
<ivoks> $100 za site je zanemariva cifra
<ivoks> to je relativno za sto je site
<ivoks> kak je google zeznuo murter
<ivoks> i vjerojatno dobar dio obale
<ivoks> https://www.google.com/maps/place/Murter,+Croatia/@43.8118045,15.580931,16z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x1334d0385c1014cf:0x82dad59abe6d5790
<BotaniCar> dobar dio obale nije pokriven strit vjuom :( 
<ivoks> kad kliknes na satellite, u oci upada kako google plicak smatra kompnom
<ivoks> kopnom
<ravilov> lol
<BotaniCar> :))))))))))) sad sam to skuzio :)
<ravilov> bay je ispada zapravo jezero :)
<ravilov> slanica bay
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> vec im drugi put saljem bug report
<ivoks> idem na plazu
<BotaniCar> Meni, kao helpdeskatoru, bude toplo oko srca kad cujem da netko samoinicijativno prijavi bug, a ne da moram zivkati "kak prolazi testiranje" :) 
<ivoks> aj bok
<BotaniCar> o/
<BotaniCar> vidi zavodnika: https://scontent-a-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10569003_10204437159118830_5262383597262897524_n.jpg?oh=7abd2681a7b8a347788995a375c3a3f9&oe=5472FE24
<SilverSpace> koja je to pustara Pag 
<SilverSpace> ko kriminalac izgleda http://www.jutarnji.hr/milanovic--imamo-losu-osobinu-da-se-sve-slama-na-ledima-srednjeg-sloja--da-njih-deremo-/1213176/
<SilverSpace> a ne ko premijer jedne države 
<jelly> te se funckije cesto preklapaju
<ravilov> http://news.distractify.com/fun/scary-panoramas/
<Mmike> bhom
<jaizza> idem danas na vrijeme doma!
<jaizza> kak je tolijepo
<jaizza> čak ni kiša ne pada
<jaizza> doduše nema obećanog sunca...
<jaizza> na te riječi, čitamo se u ponedjeljak
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<jelly> jutro
<Lisac196> zz
<Lisac196> Imam jedan problem
<Lisac196> Instalirao sam edubuntu na laptop, i mreža mi je normalno radila na lice cd-u
<Lisac196> dok sam instalirao javlja mi da mrežni servisi nisu kompatibilni sa ovom inačicom
<SilverSpace> koja je to mrezna
<Lisac196> intel centrino wireless -N 1030
<Mmike> jadrolinija.hr
<Mmike> probajte odabrat datum - prvi ponedjeljak iza 15.8 :)
<Mmike> a da ne odaberete gastro
<Mmike> kakvi majmuni
<Lisac196> a cijela država nam je takva, majmunska :D
<Lisac196> SilverSpace: jel znaš možda kako da to osposobim?
<SilverSpace> bas gledam restricted-extras paket bi ti trebao 
<Lisac196> gdje to skinem?
<SilverSpace> ali edubuntu??????
<SilverSpace> zasto to ?
<Lisac196> ma za kćer
<SilverSpace> koja je to verzija 
<Lisac196> zadnja 14.04
<Lisac196> mislim da bi mi radilo sa kablom jer piše da je ethernet odspojen, ali wifi piše uređaj nije upravljiv
<SilverSpace> na cemu je taj ed baziran
<Lisac196> na ubuntu
<SilverSpace> xubuntu
<Lisac196> ali je samostalna instalacija
<Lisac196> i piše dok pokrenem da je ubuntu
<SilverSpace> a probaj ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Lisac196> ok
<Lisac196> idem spojit kablom pa da vidim
<Lisac196> neće ni kabal
<Lisac196> idem probati ovo restricted
<SilverSpace> opa
<Lisac196> ništa
<Lisac196> nije pomoglo
<SilverSpace> hm jel ti u biosu ukljuceno 
<Lisac196> ma lampica svjetli
<ravilov> jesi probao sudo update-initramfs -u -k all i onda reboot?
<SilverSpace> to ti radilo na live cd
<Lisac196> jel ima veze Å¡to mi je instaliran amd64
<Lisac196> a lap je asus sa intelom
<Lisac196> da na live cd je radilo
<ravilov> ^
<SilverSpace> cudo jedno 
<Lisac196> ravilov: ali ne mogu na net da mogu update :S
<ravilov> jesam li negdje spomenuo da je potreban net?
<Lisac196> ok :D
<Lisac196> dok sam ukucao naredbu ništa mi se nije dogodilo
<Lisac196> da li je to ok?
<ravilov> sto si tocno napisao?
<Lisac196> sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<ravilov> hm, mislim da treba bar nesto javit
<ravilov> jwl barem potrajalo malo duze?
<Lisac196> ne
<ravilov> onda nesto ne stima
<Lisac196> probavam restart
<SilverSpace> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220377
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBi5HgxZJ-U # nije mi jasno kak ovaj lik postigne tako bistar zvuk i visoke tonove u svojim uploadima
<datase> YouTube: The Cars - Drive (HQ) - 0:03:57 - 344 views - 14 likes / 2 dislikes
<jelly> milina za slusat
<Lisac196> SilverSpace: i ravilov ja dok ukucam bilo šta pod naredbu uopće mi ne pokreće 
<Lisac196> kako da znam da radim dobro?
<Lisac196> stisnem alt f2
<Lisac196> i kucam
<ravilov> kakav alt-f2...
<ravilov> ajme
<Lisac196> nego gdje?
<ravilov> pa ne mozes tamo tipkat shell nardedbe
<ravilov> pa terminal naravno
<Lisac196> a gdje odem u termianl?
<ravilov> ...
<Lisac196> novi na linuxu :D
<ravilov> vidim
<ravilov> pa klikaj pobogu
<ravilov> ne znam ja gdje je tebi terminal
<Lisac196> ok
<ravilov> negdje u nekom menu
<ravilov> Lisac196, kako tocno mislis kcerki odrzavat taj linux ako ga i sam razumijes slabo ili nikako?
<Lisac196> hehe
<Lisac196> najprije ja učim ona je kod bake :D
<ravilov> malo me to brine, moram priznat
<ravilov> a nis, sretno s tim pristupom :p
<Lisac196> tnx :D
<ravilov> Mmike, also jadrolinija ne podrzava pristup bez www
<ravilov> koji jos danas web nema taj alias??
<ravilov> Mmike, however prvi pon iza 15. (dakle 18.08.) sam odabrao bez problema... ne kuzim gdje je kvaka
<ravilov> nigdje ne vidim ni taj gastro, sta god to bilo
<ravilov> Mmike, bit ce da je do tvog chroma, meni u firefox radi dobro :p
<Lisac196> SilverSpace: ravilov: puno hvala. Moram ići do grada. Našao sam terminal pa ću probati prčkati
<Lisac196> zz
<ravilov> dobro je, ako nista drugo bar se nije spojio webirc-om :)
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> opa sad tek citam 
<ravilov> kaj? zuti tisak opet?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ma terminal
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lisac
<ravilov> ah, terminal, zuti tisak... sve isto
<ravilov> :p
<SilverSpace> grrrrr
<ravilov> rrrrrg
<SilverSpace> apk
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg6tRIGfEJI
<datase> YouTube: AWESOME Bartending Trick | Getting Drunk with Style - 0:00:57 - 43,476 views - 1965 likes / 33 dislikes
<ravilov> dobra pipnicarka
<Mmike> milanovic bio u jelsi danas!
<Mmike> pa sto nisam znao da ga pitam dve-tri stvari
<Mmike> pa jaaaaaaaaaaaao
<ravilov> pa znao je da te nema blizu, ne bi inace bio
<Mmike> jeste culi kad za ack?
<Mmike> vele da je puno brzi nego grep
<Mmike> e, pa ima ag
<Mmike> taj je jos brzi :)
<ravilov> a di ga ima?
 * ravilov nije cuo ni za ack, grep sasvim dobar
<ravilov> nasao samo ovo: agrep - text search tool with support for approximate patterns
<ravilov> Mmike, opet se palis samo na sirovu brzinu? stvarno te unistio taj chrome :p
<ravilov> koja kita... nedavno sam presao sa gdm na lightdm, sad mi odjedamput ctrl+alt+backspace stvarno resetira session?!
<ravilov> na gdm nije to radio
<ravilov> ha, skuzio zasto
<ravilov> netko (neki upgrade valjda) je prebacio xorg.conf u xorg.conf.nekidatum
<ravilov> eto, rijeseno
<ravilov> bemlimu
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> taj nozap drekec je fakat drekec
<Mmike> ravilov: grepu treba cca 10 sekundi da prodje 100 megi sorsa, a agu treba oko pol sekunde
<Mmike> steta sto za to njisam znao u porn-bussinesu
<Mmike> di je trebalo gazilijarde PHPa grepat za backdorovima
<Mmike> ravilov: http://geoff.greer.fm/2011/12/27/the-silver-searcher-better-than-ack/
<Mmike> silversearcher-ag - very fast grep-like program, altenative to ack-grep
<ravilov> ha
<ravilov> "ag" je vratilo previse rezultata
<ravilov> a | grep '^ag' premalo
<ravilov> hm, oduvijek koristim xfce, zasto imam mutter instaliran?
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-15
<ravilov> Mmike, pih, ag cak nema -r (recurse)
<ravilov> wait... ili ima permanentno ukljuceno?!
<ravilov> bemti, fakat je brz
<ravilov> jos da ga se sjetim koristit kad mi treba... :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<markosejic> d jutro
<Mmike> ravilov: si vidio :)
<Mmike> ravilov: zna ignorirat bajnari fajlove i tak to, paralelno pokrene vise pretrazivala, i ako nije regex search ueber je brz
<Mmike> inace je samo jako brz
<Mmike> da, treba se sjetit ga koristit :)
<ravilov> Mmike, probao sam regex search na cijeli android source tree, najsporiji dio je bio ispis na ekran (jer je sve pofarbano)
<SilverSpace> hm da 
<SilverSpace> jos sam tu
<jelly-home> jesi!
<ravilov> jesi li?
<SilverSpace> mislim Mmike opet zaboravio rebootat :)
<ravilov> ma ne treba rebootat, samo plasi narod
<SilverSpace> mrzim kad nova verzija programa radi losije od stare 
<ravilov> get used to it :p
<ravilov> pogotovo ako koristis chrome
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> ili gnome
<jelly-home> ekstrapolacija: ili koji drugi softver da zavrsava sa -ome
<jelly-home> slovkati prezime preko telefona IBM supportu je komplikovano
<jelly-home> na kraju im uvijek velim da salju na jelly@...
<ravilov> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/08/microsoft-considered-renaming-internet-explorer-to-escape-its-checkered-past/
<Mmike> ubuntu-hr going down
<Mmike> Aaaaaaaaaaaand, we're back on.
<T_Mmike> :D
<Mmike> kak cu ja na lastovo slijedece godine
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-16
<jelly-home> pjeske?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> ha ha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUfvZs01ePI
<datase> YouTube: Galaxy S 5 -- Wall Huggers - 0:01:01 - 14,962,506 views - 2690 likes / 637 dislikes
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> slijedeci je vikend utrka
<Mmike> SilverSpace: k'o sto vidis, restartalo se :)
<markosejic> d jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/41957/nevjerojatno-realisticni-crtezi-na-kamenu
<SilverSpace> morski pes napao internet kabel u podmorju http://is.gd/KWhbf8
<yole75> mamu mu nabijem
<obruT> jutro!
<obruT> jadni pas... naguto se pornjave :)
<obruT> vrijeme za instalirat 14.04 :P
<obruT> Vlado9A3CY: otkad si u radioamaterskim vodama ?
<Vlado9A3CY> obruT: od 1973. :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ali trenutno nisam pretjerano aktivan ...
<Vlado9A3CY> zapravo nisam uopce aktivan ...
<Vlado9A3CY> clan sam jos uvijek kluba i saveza ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali nisam vise radioaktivan ...
<Vlado9A3CY> skinuo sam sve antene ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i pospremio uredjaje :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a to znaci da se mogu bez ikakve muke opet aktivirati, samo kada poludim skroz :D
<obruT> Vlado9A3CY: ok :) mislio sam da su osamdesete u pitanju :) al 73 :)
<SilverSpace> bemti kak xbmc steka 
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta mu radis ? koji imas ? ja sam jos na nekom starom, nikako se odluciti na upgrade
<SilverSpace> a jos nakon reboota vrati sve postavke na nulu
<SilverSpace> 13.1 13.2 isto sve steka 
<SilverSpace> potpuno isto 
<obruT> ok, ostavicu ja ovaj svoj jos neko vrijeme :)
<obruT> cek malo, na cemu to vrtis ? :)
<SilverSpace> akt ti rade nadojebi nemoj mjenja na novu verziju 
<SilverSpace> android media uredaju 
<obruT> ma poceli su mi stekati neki pluginovi pa sam samo radi toga htio upgradeat
<obruT> inace ja "ne popravljam" ak "nije strgano" :)
<SilverSpace> pluginovi mi rade ok svi 
<SilverSpace> jedino steka kad se krecem kroz menu
<SilverSpace> zastane ponekada i minutu 
<obruT> evo danas cu zeni instalirat novi utuntu samo zato sto joj je za stari vise nema update :)
<SilverSpace> i svaki put nakon reboota vrati postavke 
<SilverSpace> na default 
<SilverSpace> 12. verzija radila ok 
<SilverSpace> presuper 
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu se vratiti na rpi i openelec
<obruT> ja sam bas zadovoljan kak se sve to na atomu vrti i uopce nemam zelju za eksperimentiranjem s drugim masinama
<SilverSpace> to cu i ja prebacit cim si slozim novo racunalo 
<SilverSpace> trenutno nemam ni za kokice :)
<obruT> bome, ja jos nisam izracunao koliko sam spicko sad na godisnjem... kad dodje racun od kreditne s kojom smo placali benzin i cestarine... vjerojatno ce bit kruh i voda do sljedece place :P
<obruT> prezakon :) http://i1.wp.com/madworldnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/funny-roller-coaster-white-family-crazy.jpg?resize=540%2C1628
<SilverSpace> hm izgleda da ista stvar sa stekanjem i u rpi
<jelly-home> nvidia GT730 sa pasivnim hladnjakom 400kn, jel to ok cijena?  http://www.links.hr/?naziv=&option=artikl&id_artikl=051.803.967#grupna-kupnja
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: zatoliko se zna nac i na ebay pa izgleda da je 
<obruT> bio sam u Toulouseu u Space theme parku, bilo prezakon, no ono sto mi je zapelo za oko je da tamosnji meteorolozi uredno koriste linux, x-e, no ne mogu vjerovati da jos uvijek koriste fvwm kao wm :)
<obruT> pa to cak i ja ne koristim vec godinama :)
<jelly-home> ak radi...
<obruT> frajer je i drzao predavanja pred publikom o meteorologiji i ta prezentacija isto sve na linuxu... bas fora
<obruT> al fvwm :)
<markosejic> dvecer
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-17
<ravilov> obruT, drugi put im reci da postoji fvwm2 :)
<markosejic> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<markosejic> vlado pozz
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Mmike> mlji
<Mmike> ravilov: BURA!
<Mmike> bura bura bura bura bura!
<obruT> ne znam jel to samo kod mene, ali ubuntu software center na 14.04 nesto steka :P
<obruT> na 12.04 mi je radio glatko
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/41989/sexy-izraelka-ni-za-sank-ne-ide-bez-mitraljeza
<jelly-home> uobicajen prizor kod njih http://imgur.com/zipuu
<SilverSpace> da ima hrpu takvih slika 
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kICS32kady4
<datase> YouTube: 'Salmon Cannon' Fires Fish Over Dams At 22mph - 0:01:06 - 135,186 views - 177 likes / 3 dislikes
<SilverSpace> svasta
<ravilov> Mmike, BAR NIJE JUGO!
<ravilov> ni yugo
<weshmashian> dovraga, python mi se cak i pocinje svidjat
<SilverSpace> zmijurina
<obruT> weshmashian: python je super dok ne trebas brzinu i paralelizam (ok je za paralelizam ako ce IO biti usko grlo) :)
<weshmashian> obruT: ovo je tak i tak amatersko bavljenje istim tak da nema nikakvih briga :)
<Mmike> obruT: kakve to obmane pricas, sta fali paralelizmu u pitonu/
<Mmike> sto se brzine tice, da, ako radis ray-tracer lib, bolje ti je neki C uzet :)
<Mmike> ravilov: ne kuzis, bura je :)
<SilverSpace> bure nikad dosta 
<SilverSpace> bure piva mislim 
<obruT> Mmike: nist mu ne fali, cak ima i previse: GIL :)
<Mmike> obruT: ali, kako lose
<Mmike> obruT: https://docs.python.org/2/library/multiprocessing.html
<Mmike> jebemti, zazimjelo je :)
<obruT> da, taj MP lib bi trebao zaobici GIL, ali inace preferiram threadove (opcenito, ne konkretno python) za dosta situacija
<obruT> steta sto u trojci to nisu rijesili kako spada, iako, ne znam da li cu tak skoro preci na trojku
<Mmike> Ali, sto ti nedostaje u multiprocessing modulu?
<Mmike> Mislim, sto bi dobio threadovima? To je python, gad demit :)
<Mmike> Postgres isto nije threadan! :D
<obruT> govorim opcenito, ako trebam rijesit problem A, a problem A se elegantnije rjesava threadovima, onda mi python nije previse drag... nije tu stvar u API-u nego u tome kak se nest radi :)
<Mmike> Daj primjer neki
<obruT> pristup bazi u backgroundu u nekoj responsivnoj aplikaciji recimo
<Mmike> e, i? Imas proces koji roka po bazi, i imas procese koji asikrono pricaju s njim.
<Mmike> imas rsum k'o sto bi ga imo i s threadovima
<Mmike> dal, potrosio si vise memorije, al... ono, python je to :)
<obruT> i nist, procesi imaju nesto vise overheada, threadovi su vise lightweight pa ono :)
<Mmike> (mosh i rec da je sporije, al' opet - python je to)
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> velis, u perlu je to bolje :D
<Mmike> (ovo je bilo za budjenje druga ravilova) :)
<obruT> :)
<obruT> perl sam prakticni napustio, koristim ga jos za odrzavanje starog koda koji jos nije rewritean
<obruT> demit, sace ponoc, a ja nisam u krevetu... a ceka me prvi radni dan nakon 3 tjedan godisnjeg
<obruT> odo spat... laku noc
<SilverSpace> dosadno mi 
 * Mmike isto radi sutra
<Mmike> SilverSpace: tezak taj zivot, jelde? :)
<SilverSpace> a je
<Mmike> jesam si razkuco stroj s procesima sad
<Mmike> krasota
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> eBay će uvesti plaćanje bitcoinima
<Mmike> SilverSpace: daj url
<Mmike> mislim da nece, nego ce ti sam omogucit jednostavnije mijenjanje
<Mmike> znaci ti ces kliknit, dat bitkojine, neki servis ce to konvertirat u dolare i ebay ce dobit dolare
<SilverSpace> 100 ljudi - 100 cudi .... 200 cura - 400 dudi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa daj url ;)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ebay-uvesti-placanje-bitcoinima/135069.aspx
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<Mmike> fali dosta infoa
<Mmike> ne pise dal' cu ja dobit bitkojne
<Mmike> no dobro
<Mmike> sutra cremo to
<Mmike> idm lec
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-10
<ivoks> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> ej Vlado9A3CY jel vruce
<Vlado9A3CY> za sada jos nije, ali naginje k vrucini i sparini :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: kad god tebe ovdje vidim sjetim se lampa i kak je sve spremno za posao i nikako se primit posla
<Vlado9A3CY> hehe :) ... led-ice su zakon ;) ...
<SilverSpace> nikako
<SilverSpace> imam posla sa netjakom i radimo formicarium 
<Vlado9A3CY> i ja godinama vec planiram kako cu si napraviti trofejno izlazno audio pojacalo s lampama EL 34, pa nikako :)
<SilverSpace> i za to sam imao dijelove sve osim izlaznog trafoa
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, uzivaj s netjakom :) ... kod mene je jutarnja kava pri kraju, vidimo se kasnije... pozdrav svima ;)
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<ivoks> znas kaj...
<ivoks> https://roko.fullbusiness.com/o-nama/ugradnja-klima-uredaja.htm
<ivoks> zovem
<jelly> e Roko, Roko...
<ivoks> ne javlja se nitko
<ivoks> bit ce da je fjaka
<jelly> vec si kupio klimu, samo trebas ugradnju?
<ivoks> nisam kupio
<ivoks> najmanji problem kupiti
<jelly> actually... sad je najgore vrijeme, pitanje je sto uopce mozes dobiti
<ivoks> bilo sta
<jelly> a da je na lageru
<ivoks> i onda cu si krevet donijeti u ured
<ivoks> i spavati u uredu
<Mmike> ivoks: tak sam i ja propizdio pred 2 tjedna :)
<Mmike> pa sam na kraju kupio ventilator i one uloske za prijenosne frizidere
<Mmike> i spasilo me
<Mmike> vele mi dolje, klima 3k kuna, ugradnja 1k kuna
<Mmike> reko, bas fino
<Mmike> zovem frenda koji to radi u zg, i pitam kak su cijene ak nismo frendovi?
<jelly> ugradnja je obicno 1200 u zg
<Mmike> veli oko 1200-1500 kuna
<Mmike> ja reko, tu mi oce uzet 1k
<Mmike> veli on - uzmi, konju, to ti je super cijena :)
<Mmike> jelly: da
<Mmike> to sad i ja znam
<ivoks> ovaj roko mi je 300m
<ivoks> mogao bi i prosetati do njih
<jelly> negdje sam u kaficu nasao u novinama kupon popust 500kn za ugradnju, budala nisam uzeo :-)
<ivoks> The requested URL /images/stories/roko_doo_cjenik.pdf was not found on this server.
<ivoks> Apache Server at www.roko-murter.hr Port 80
<ivoks> aj, bar nes dobro
<ivoks> ovo narucio iz engleske danas:
<ivoks> GreenBlue GB104 Brand New Programmable Timer Switch Time Relay Digital LCD DIN 16A RAIL 220V
<ivoks> za pocetak, za paljenje svjetla u dvoristu
<ivoks> trazio sam po zagrebu nes slicno, nisam nasao
<Mmike> ivoks: koji remen ti je umro na autu bio?
<jelly> vjerojatno od klime :-)
<ivoks> klima, alternator
<Mmike> imao si srece :)
<Mmike> da ti je umro od pumpe za vodu, recimo, bilo bi problematicno :)
<ivoks> mozda
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nesto malo slika ove godine tvoje jamming adventures :)
<SilverSpace> ne stigneš :)
<ivoks> jer vozio sam mjesec dana bez kapi antifriza
<ivoks> i auto bi se zagrijao samo kada bi vozio 220
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa stavio sam 10ak slika u zadnjih 3 dana, kaj bi ti sad?
<ivoks> ovako smo provodili nedjelju:
<ivoks> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/11863339_1204145119612178_2682949028986301034_n.jpg?oh=a1e67b28f9a10ab67340bd5ba40e3415&oe=5641D45D
<SilverSpace> hm u neko cudno vrijeme stavljas pa ne vidim :)
<ivoks> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/s720x720/11873636_1204145072945516_442780090054253363_n.jpg?oh=511badc8eac77047430bee48117b193e&oe=564C76DF
<ivoks> ovako subotu:
<SilverSpace> haha dobro 
<ivoks> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t31.0-8/10481901_1203145719712118_4626704349203612174_o.jpg
<ivoks> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/p180x540/11855817_1203145649712125_2862923936986508473_n.jpg?oh=8a0c2ab76b1e92f3f6e27c847d863a43&oe=5650D62F
<ivoks> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/q81/p180x540/11826047_1203145689712121_7033929696451875647_n.jpg?oh=15476a1a9043d49c91b0e008f5701acc&oe=563A9CEB
<ivoks> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/q83/p180x540/11041119_1203145763045447_7800705140794659196_n.jpg?oh=673dff91b85ec405d130244ace9b1425&oe=56383891
<ivoks> tak da... kaj bi ti sad :)
<ivoks> imam 998 lajkova
<ivoks> ajde, jos dva... :)
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/jammingadventures
<ivoks> lajkajte! :)
<jelly> ček da otvorim dva akaunta
<ivoks> a ovo nam je vodic
<ivoks> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/11695961_1192353927457964_7247698032593430987_n.jpg?oh=9e45e658a46d5369c7772f976ffa798c&oe=56399777
<ivoks> slomio se prije 20ak dana
<ivoks> SilverSpace: imas ih i tu: https://instagram.com/jamming_adventures/
<jelly> jel neko zainteresiran za linux sysadmin poziciju http://jebo.me/pas/1 (ignorirajte datum)
<ivoks> iskon
<ivoks> nemate tih para :D
<jelly> mozda, ali ono para sto ima stize uredno prvi radni dan u mjesecu
<jelly> a i jos uvijek imamo zanimljivih sustava koje nemres bas doma imati, SAN storage, vSphere
<ivoks> sta je je
<Mmike> ivoks: antifriza ili tekucine/vode za hladjenje?
<Mmike> jelly: a kolka je para u igri, onak, okvirno? 7? 9? 11? 13?
<Mmike> imam FB na piratskom - nemam 'like' nego imam 'Arrr!' :D
<Mmike> ivoks: de je ovo: https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/11863339_1204145119612178_2682949028986301034_n.jpg?oh=a1e67b28f9a10ab67340bd5ba40e3415&oe=5641D45D
<jelly> Mmike: negdje u sredini, moze biti i gore i dole jer je otisao i jedan senior admin i jedan normalan :-)
<Mmike> jelly: a, work-from-home policy?
<Mmike> Naime, frend oce poso a frka ga je otvorit firmu i radit za strance :) 
<Mmike> Frend pornjavator, dobar sistemac skroz
<Mmike> http://www.edigital.hr/ssd-pogon/samsung-evo-ssd-1tb-msata-mz-mte1t0bw-(840-series-msata)-p403781.html?bid=&partner=10001
<Mmike> tobija
<vileni> Mmike: bas sam jucer citao o 2tb ssd i mislim si kako ces to htjeti :)
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> pobjego mi 256gigni msata samsung
<Mmike> sad imam crucial mx 550
<vileni> posto
<Mmike> i onak, osjeti se da je sporiji
<Mmike> 800 kuna sam platio ovaj mx
<Mmike> mislim da je samsung bio oko soma
<Mmike> ono, juju-deployer kad okinem i kad ovaj digne 15ak LXCova, osjeti se kak je crucial sporiji fino
<jelly> Mmike: trenutno je na 3 dana od 5
<Mmike> jelly: pa to nije lose opce!
<jelly> Mmike: taj crucial mx je super, ima kondenzator pa ne gubi podatke kad nestane struje
<Mmike> jelly: eh
<Mmike> jelly: radio na moru, izdrkao tolko toga, i crko mi laptop (osto bez baterije, majmun sam ignorirao NEMAS VISE BATERIJE KONJU poruku)
<Mmike> i sve kaj sam radio mi oslo
<Mmike> doduse, to je mozda do ext4ja
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> otvorio sam vrata
<Mmike> kao, da se prolufta
<Mmike> u SEKUNDI sam se oznojio
<jelly> moze bit
<jelly> nama klima na servisu, otisla elektronika
<obruT> nama crkla klima na poslu... zajednicka vanjska jedinica... dodjem u 9 ujutro u ured, a ono 34 stupnja
<obruT> doma nemam klimu, al je zato crko frizider :)
<jelly> obecali da ce biti popravljeno u roku 1 dan, valjda na svim micubišijima krepava taj isti power tranzic
<jelly> doduše stara je 10 godina, dala je sve od sebe
<ivoks> Mmike: pa to je isto... antifriz je krace napisati
<ivoks> Mmike: na kornatima
<reSpawn> d dan
<Mmike> ivoks: pa nije, antifriz dodas u tekucinu za hladjenje zimi da se ne smrzne
<Mmike> idem jest
<reSpawn> mmike pozz
<reSpawn> ivoks, pozz
<obruT> ima tko za preporucit nekog majstora za radijatore ? :) trebam promijenit radijator u dnevnom boravku, a ne znam uopce gdje bi koga trazio...
<reSpawn> ja se nisam proslavio s lubuntuom 14.04.2 kod susjede ne radi kako treba
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, 'antifriz' je krace napisati
<reSpawn> p4 2.4 430 mb rama sis integrirana graficka
<jelly> 430MB??
<reSpawn> da
<jelly> aha, 512 minus grafika
<reSpawn> stavio sam u biosu 64 kod paljenja izbacuje out of range
<jelly> stavi bar 2 giga, cisto sumnjam da ce i jedan tekuci linux radit pristojno bez toga
<ivoks> 512mb...
<ivoks> uf
<reSpawn> moras upaliti ugasiti par puta onda upali
<jelly> mislim, radit ce kao headless negdje
<ivoks> With 512MB of RAM, you don't need to worry much. 
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
<jelly> da sigurno, worry samo ako zelis koristiti web browser
<ivoks> 300-400MB samo za desktop
<ivoks> znaci, neces surfat :)
<ivoks> ili ces za surfanje koristiti w3m
<reSpawn> znaci treba jos rame
<jelly> links2 -g ;-)
<reSpawn> he he
<ivoks> w3m dodje po defaultu, ako se dobro sjecam
<jelly> ako stavis samo 1GB, mooozda bi se sa zram/zswap dalo kemijati da bude kako-tako upotrebljivo
<reSpawn> imam ja svog rama ponjeo od kuce 1.5 gb rama
<jelly> kaj ide nutra uopce, DDR1?
<reSpawn> nove plocice isti proizvođac
<reSpawn> da ddr1
<jelly> 1.5 bi trebalo biti ok
<reSpawn> ja na ovom svom cudu imam 2gb i vrti mate bez problema
<reSpawn> ali ddr2
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja ti imam lika kaj je meni radio tj. vukao nove bakrene cijevi po stanu za grijanje
<SilverSpace> jedino je problem sto ga je tesko dobiti za tak nesto malo 
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel to dobro napravio ? :)  pa sad malo, vjerojatno ce trebat i neke cijevi sprovest jer bi mijenjao niski dugacki radijator za uski visoki
<SilverSpace> da ekipa je sve ok napravila
<SilverSpace> kakve su ti instalacije bakrene ili zelezne
<obruT> nemam pojma, bijele :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uzmi pilu pa vidi :))
<SilverSpace> ovaj radi samo sa bakrenima
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> Bestellt 10. Aug.
<ivoks> Versandt 10. Aug.
<ivoks> Voraussichtliche Lieferung: Mittwoch Murter 
<ivoks> HP o tome moze samo sanjati
<jelly> koji je to kurijer
<ivoks> ne znam
<jelly> (kad ono... HP ekspres ;-)
<ivoks> koju pm ameri vole toliko sastancariti i pricati u prazno
<jelly> o, ima i kod nas takvih 
<jelly> sastavljam pitanja za 1. intervju, za filtriranje wannabeja
<jelly> npr. - podesite ručno mrežu na novom serveru, bootanom u neki livecd/rescue linux.  Koje naredbe ćete koristiti (ako veli ifconfig i route, potpitanje što ako ih nema)
<jelly> - čemu služi syslog servis
<jelly> ideas?
<jelly> - kako se izlazi iz vim-a?  Sa i bez spremanja izmjena?
<jelly> - Kako se u RHEL/CentOS napravi provjera dostupnih zakrpi, bez instalacije.  Debian?  (to znaju svi, pravo pitanje slijedi:) kako se zakrpa samo jedan paket?
<jelly> - čemu služi LVM?
<jelly> - čemu služi initrd?  Što ako ga nema?
<ivoks> ifconfig i route :)
<ivoks> ja na tom odmah rusim kandidate
<ivoks> (nemam vremena nekoga uciti linux)
<jelly> ivoks: točno tog tipa i radim pitanja
<jelly> /var filesystem je zapunjen.  `du -hs /var` pokazuje jedva 60% zauzeća koje pokazuje `df`.  Kako bi istražili i riješili problem?
<ivoks> ja se uvijek iznenadim koliko ljudi ne zna sloziti ip adresu na linuxu, a javljaju se za linux consultanta
<jelly> (ko to nije sreo, nije bio dugo admin)
<jelly> consultanta :-)
<ivoks> konzultanta :)
<jelly> ne smijem se pisanju, vec nadobudnosti, ono... ne jr. admin, nego odma konzultant
<jelly> - Å¡to je STONITH?
<ivoks> opisati boot proceduru linux sustava
<Mmike> jelly: pitaj ih kako http protokol odrzava state
<Mmike> krasno, sutra prvi sastanak imam u 7, a zadnji u 23
<jelly> Mmike: to je vec napredno, trik pitanje :-)
<obruT> jelly: ja sam imao pitanje sto radi chmod 4755 nesto.sh  :) dakle, na shell skripti :)
<jelly> obruT: chmod radi to Å¡to radi... nagradno pitanje je Å¡to skripta radi nakon toga :-)
<obruT> jelly: nek s telnetom naprave http request, mozda da s telnetom posalju/procitaju mail
<jelly> heheh
<jelly> to je dobro.
<Mmike> jelly: pokazi: http://jebo.me/pas/6 i onda pitaj 'kako ovo' :)
<Mmike> (to je jedino pitanje koje ja nisam znao kad sam u pornjavu dosao) :)
<jelly> a štajaznam, te linux-specifičnosti tipa chattr i setuid skripte nisu baš za taj nivo
<hrvojem> Mmike: tko je radio intervju kad si ti dolazio?
<Mmike> hrvojem: hrvojem :D
<Mmike> i poslije njega sam pricao sa Phillom
<Mmike> dobro da me nije ruby ispitivao, nekako sam imao osjecaj da jako to zeli :)
<jelly> Mmike: ovo je piše prvi, pismeni test za otpilit tudume koji su svašta nalagali u CV
<obruT> jelly: ako treba znati apache, pitaj oko slaganja ssl virtualhostova i sto treba paziti oko toga :)
<Mmike> najsretniji je bio kad sam znao sto znaci $? u bashu :)
<jelly> to je već za intervju
<obruT> u smislu da kuzi kako rade virtualhostovi i da zna da ssl ide prije
<ivoks> budite oprezni
<ivoks> ne zelite da ljudi napamet znaju neke stvari
<ivoks> nije toliko problem kada netko nesto ne zna
<ivoks> veci je problem ako si ne zna ili ne zeli pomoci
<obruT> ja sam imao jebeni test i rijesio ga 100%...
<Mmike> ivoks: precisely
<obruT> a sve se baziralo na iskustvenim stvarima
<ivoks> ja sam onaj rhce rijesio 100+%
<ivoks> koja komedija
<Mmike> kad sam ja odlazio iz pornjave ekipu su testirali sa LPI/RHCP testovima
<obruT> dakle, ne trazi se da znas svaki switch na komandama, ali da se vidi da li si se sreo s nekim stvarima
<Mmike> pa imas pitanje: koja je razlika izmedju dpkg -l -L i --list-all-ackages i --list-kurac-on-picka
<Mmike> i 100 takvih
<Mmike> i onda lik koji ima 100% odgovora tamo je, kakti, strucnjak
<Mmike> pa ga pitas za ovo za http pa nema blage veze sto bi rekao
<Mmike> obruT: chmod 4755 za shell skriptu?
<Mmike> ili za nesh drugo?
<obruT> ono, kad se pokusavas spojit na neki host, cekas 30 sekundi i tek onda dobis prompt ili sto vec... da covjek odmah pretpostavi u cemu je problemcic
<obruT> Mmike: za hrpu stvari
<Mmike> pa za shell skriptu nece nist napravit
<Mmike> bar na linuxu nece
<Mmike> neznam kak je na opskurnim osovima tipa solaris, hpux i irix :)
<jelly> damn, nemrem pejstat iz jedne u drugi pastebin
<obruT> Mmike: to sa chmod je bilo trik pitanje :)
<jelly> Mmike: na svim ostalima radi setuid na skripti
<Mmike> pitanje je sam - di ces nac sve ostale? :)
<jelly> pa bash
<jelly> po bankama
<jelly> A careless sysadmin executes the following command: chmod 444 /bin/chmod - what do you do to fix this?
<Mmike> jel ima python instaliran?
<Mmike> il' makar perl :)
<jelly> ima al... exec chmod 755 chmod
<jelly> (to nisam ni ja znao, znao sam /lib/ld-linux.so.2 /bin/chmod +x /bin/chmod)
<jelly> al prvo mi je na pamet palo apt-get --reinstall install coreutils :-)
<Mmike> bash chmod bi isto moralo raditi
<Mmike> ili sh chmod
<Mmike> a kad imas mudraca koji slozi php sessione da idu u /tmp ?
<Mmike> pa se u /tmp/ nakoti preko nekoliko milijardi fajlova? pa mudri sysadmin reboota stroj "jer ce se onda tmp obrisati", pa se stroj nikad ne reboota jer se /tmp/ brise?
<Mmike> pa je pitanje - sta sad?
<Mmike> jelly: pitaj i kako popravit: chrmod -R 444 /
<Mmike> chmod, dakako
<jelly> er... php sessioni po compile defaultu idu u /tmp ;-)
<jelly> Mmike: zasto bi, molim te, bash chmod radilo
<Mmike> jelly: pa, ak rade exec...
<Mmike> al' ne radi nit exec :)
<jelly> ne znam zašto radi exec, veli kolega da je probao
<Mmike> jebemti overlayfs
<Mmike> uvijek zaboravim sintaksu za omuntanje
<Mmike> jelly: meni veli da nemre jer da je chmod notexecutablitan
<jelly> ha
<ivoks> pitanje koje ce ti pokriti dosta znanja:
<ivoks> 1) kako sloziti web server na stroju koji hosta vise stranica, koje su u vlasnistvu vise korisnika? i zasto bas tako?
<ivoks> dakle, ne naredbe, vec opisno
<ivoks> da vidis shvaca li problematiku permissone
<ivoks> i problematiku php, pa cak i apachea
<ivoks> i onda ces imati admina koji shvaca sto je problem i sam ce traziti nacin kako ga da zaobidje
<jelly> za to mu treba bar 5-10 minuta, to cemo pitati u drugom krugu
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<frainfreeze> More like shit pit.
<frainfreeze> Hi Vlado9A3CY .
<Vlado9A3CY> hi frainfreeze 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-11
<BotaniCar> ivoks: tebi u odoo-tu radi printanje invoica , bez dodatne konfiguracije ? Pitam jer meni odoo instaliran iz nightly verzije, na wheezyu , s ostalim paketima iz repozitorija - ne printa. Izgenerira zero-sized file, a viewer mi veli da to kaj je napravil ili nije pdf ili je koraptano. 
<BotaniCar> Tebi to na Ubuntu-u sjedi ? 
<dodobas> yutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro melita :)
<Mmike> time juju bootstrap --constraints "instance-type=m1.mmike" <-- wtf
<Mmike> mlj
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4nZcBaEYj8 <-- wtf
<datase> YouTube: The Death Set - Too Much Fun For Regrets - 0:01:28 - 6220 views - 45 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jao vruce
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 84°F / 29°C (Heat Index: 84°F / 29°C); Humidity: 42%; Pressure: 29.95in / 101.4kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ne, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 4 mins, 33 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 63°F / 17°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 95°F / 35°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 97°F / 36°C; Low of (1 more message)
<jelly> .more
<datase> jelly: 69°F / 21°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 98°F / 37°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 65°F / 18°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 63°F / 17°C
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 84°F / 29°C (Heat Index: 84°F / 29°C); Humidity: 42%; Pressure: 29.95in / 101.4kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ne, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 18 mins, 39 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 63°F / 17°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 95°F / 35°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 97°F / 36°C; (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> lazu
<jelly> .weather pula
<datase> jelly: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 86°F / 30°C (Heat Index: 85°F / 30°C); Humidity: 40%; Pressure: 29.89in / 101.2kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: East, 8mph / 13kph; Updated: 19 mins, 51 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 97°F / 36°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 97°F / 36°C; Low (1 more message)
<jelly> .more
<datase> jelly: of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 96°F / 36°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 88°F / 31°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 88°F / 31°C (Heat Index: 86°F / 30°C); Humidity: 35%; Pressure: 29.86in / 101.1kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Variable, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: -8 mins, -9 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 74°F / 23°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High (1 more message)
<Mmike> eh, nisam vise tamo :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/politika/bandic-je-oko-4-ujutro-smrkom-umivao-centar-grada-zagreba-432280
<SilverSpace> treba delat
<jelly> bijo je i na TV, tipično Bandićevsko preseravanje
<SilverSpace> pomest ce ih sve u zagrebu
<SilverSpace> jelly: ali to pali kod ljudi
<dodobas> pa izbori ce neki, sta ne?
<ivoks> ne znam...
<ivoks> je li bi mi sad ego trebao biti na god-level ili bi mi trebalo biti dosta zivota
<ivoks> mislis da kad cto neki velike svjetske telko kompanije ima tvoj broj, kako si vazan u 3pm
<Mmike> nikad ti ego nebi smio bit velik
<ivoks> kurac... samo te zivka non stop
<Mmike> tj, ak ti je ego velik onda si u kurcu, najcesce :)
<ivoks> slazem se
<Mmike> ivoks: zovi ga na pivo ili gemist! Reci 'de, brate, prestani vise s pozivima, ajmo popit nesto!' :D
<ivoks> ma vec smo pili
<ivoks> i jeli
<jelly> sta te onda zove bezveze...
<ivoks> u londonu, u restacu od gordona ramseya il kak se vec zove :)
<ivoks> a nije bezveze
<Mmike> to je onaj sto popravlja restorane?
<Mmike> taj, gordon ramsey?
<ivoks> da
<dodobas> cek dok pocne zvat kad bude problema... sad je samo jos sales prica :)
<ivoks> nije sales
<ivoks> vec smo prosli sales
<ivoks> sad je implementacija
<dodobas> uvijek je sales, tok Mmike ne dobije ticket koji mora popravit :P
<ivoks> Mmike dobije ticket when calvary leaves the battlefield :)
<jelly> sales je dok se ne potpise ugovor
<ivoks> to smo sve vec prosli vec
<jelly> od tad na dalje je get the money and run
<Mmike> cuj, cavalary :)
<ivoks> calvary
<jelly> kalvarija
<dodobas> da... Mmike je taj koji skuplja govna... dakle )
<dodobas> Mmike: pa dobro je tebi, hehe
<Mmike> jel' me vidis da se bunim? :D
<dodobas> samo ponekad
<Mmike> "Calvary, also Golgotha /ˈɡɒlɡəθə/, was, according to the Gospels, a site immediately outside Jerusalem's walls where Jesus was crucified.[1] "
<Mmike> ma to tehnicki
<ivoks> mozda je misspeled
<Mmike> kontra mongodba i inih sranja
<ivoks> cavalry
<Mmike> eto sam prebacio lika jednog s mongodbja u postgres, sve mu manje vise isto ostalo, i dalje koristi jsone, samo sto nisu u drek-bazi
<Mmike> slijedeci korak ce bit pretakanje toga u relacijski model, jer je ovaj dokumentni ocajan :)
<ivoks> posrem se na sve nomysqle
<ivoks> tj nosqle
<ivoks> to samo probleme proizvodi
<Mmike> ivoks: nemoj rec :D
<dodobas> alphabet ... a bas ...
<ivoks> abc.xyz
<SilverSpace> dodobas: da izbori Banditos svoju doktrinu idemo delat izvrsava
<ivoks> Mmike: pogle mi kalendar
<ivoks> iss, pa ti cijeli tjedan imas sastanaka ko ja u jednom danu
<dodobas> SilverSpace: takav je covjek... bolje isprat govna nego ih poslje lopatat :)
<SilverSpace> kaj nafta i dalje pada
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da to nasa vlada nezna iskoristiti
<dodobas> padat ce dok rusi ne kapituliraju...
<jelly> steta sto benzin ne pada toliko
<jelly> nego 20 lipa
<Mmike> ivoks: ne kuzim kak mosh radit ak imas sastanke od 7-19
<ivoks> nemrem
<Mmike> sad sam jeo Marmite, opet
<ivoks> http://oilprice.com/commodity-price-charts?1&page=chart&sym=CL*1&name=Crude%20Oil%20WTI
<ivoks> uzas, fuj
<Mmike> mislim da ak ovak nastavim za jedno 2-3 godine bi mi se moglo dopast :)
<ivoks> na putu prema dolje...
<ivoks> probaj vegemite
<ivoks> jos gore
<ivoks> Tesla Still Losing Thousands Of Dollars On Every Car Sold
<jelly> ooh, do you come from the land down under?
<ivoks> kad sam ja vidio lika da maze nesto crno na kruh
<ivoks> pa gore stavi bananu
<ivoks> pomislio sam, ajde, cokolada, banana... ide... lud si, pa stavis kruh
<ivoks> al kad skuzis da je vegemite ostatak od fermentacije fostersa... zbljuv
<ivoks> ne ostatak... talog
<Mmike> ivoks: ma, nije tak grozno, cudno je, i slano. Treba se priviknit. 
<ivoks> ma daj bjez
<ivoks> to je pivsko govno
<Mmike> da, ovo je ostatak od radjenja pive :)
<ivoks> da je pivo zivotinja, to bi kenjala
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yeast_extract
<Mmike> ne znam, meni je zanimljivo :)
<Mmike> Ed je lud za time :) lik se gusio u tome u Phoenixu :)
<ivoks> juju deploy cs:juju-gui --to 0
<ivoks> ma ed je inace lud
<ivoks> juju-deployer -c sentiment.yaml 
<Mmike> ne kuzim taj juju-gui, jel' to ikome zanimljivo?
<ivoks> idem otplivat dok se to deploya
<ivoks> je
<Mmike> totalno nepregledno
<Mmike> kome, managerima koji moraju uvaljat sprehu drugim managerima?
<ivoks> direktorima koji odlucuju o kupovini :)
<Mmike> da :)
<ivoks> Deploying service dashing
<ivoks> Deploying service hdp-zookeeper
<ivoks> Deploying service kafka
<ivoks> Deploying service kafka-twitter
<jelly> /cs kick ivoks 
<ivoks> Deploying service nimbus-server
<ivoks> Deploying service storm-twitter
<ivoks> Deploying service storm-worker
<Mmike> "There�s even a chance that we�re all part of a computer simulation by some researcher from another world, and other forms of life simply weren�t programmed into the simulation."
<ivoks> Deploying service zabbix-agent
<Mmike> ivoks: de, jebote :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Deploying service sentiment-analysis-frontend
<ivoks> :D :D
<ivoks> evo, necu vise
<Mmike> to 1.24.4 probavas?
<Mmike> aj javi je'l ti ista brzi 
<Mmike> meni se cini jednako sluggish
<Mmike> sad idem probat 1.22, cisto usporedbe radi
<ivoks> 1.22 koristim
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> popravak auta - 10k kuna
<ivoks> mozes mislit. 'stavite mi zamjenske dijelove, ne mislim ga jos dugo voziti'
<ivoks> Mmike: u biti, ovo je 1.24.4
<ivoks> slucajno
<Mmike> danas ispecen!
<Mmike> svjez, nov, odlican! :D
<ivoks> evo
<ivoks> jucer narucio na amazon.co.uk
<ivoks>  09:54 
<ivoks> Initiated customs clearance process
<ivoks> HRVATSKI LESKOVAC, HR 
<ivoks> a drugi paket...
<ivoks>  10:54
<ivoks> Sendung ist beim Zoll eingegangen.
<ivoks> HRVATSKI LESKOVAC, HR 
<ivoks> kasni sat vremena :)
<Mmike> ja sam u cetvrtak poslao paket iz Jelse, cetvrtak popodne, cca 18h
<Mmike> Dosao mi jucer prije podne doma.
<ivoks> kad saljes prek vikenda
<ivoks> www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00JAIQETE
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007U222BG
<SilverSpace> Mmike: razglednica iz Filip Jakova je točno putovala 17 dana do Zagreba
<Mmike> kad nisi slao HP expresom :)
 * Mmike si je narucio SSD s amazona upravo
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pa da vidimo kad ce doc :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: i iz Pule po 7-10 dana ide, a računi u Pulu stižu toliko kasnije
<reSpawn> d dan
<Mmike> 9 dana!
<reSpawn> Mmike, pozzz
<Mmike> djesi, msejic :)
<reSpawn> evo na poslu
<weshmashian> morn'
<Mmike> reSpawn: kaj ima?
<Mmike> weshmashian: pdjesi! kacmo jest?
<Mmike> weshmashian: mogli bi sutra recimo tamo u onog lika preko puta vas dje brka voli ic?
<ivoks> sad ce cijeli murter slusati...
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1zCN0YhW1s
<datase> YouTube: Slipknot - Wait And Bleed [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - 0:02:47 - 31581264 views - 122159 likes / 2584 dislikes
<weshmashian> Mmike: jebote, sam bi jeo :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: neznam dal' cu bit u uredu sutra
<SilverSpace> jelly: to valjda dok ne napune vrecu ne krece za zagreb :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: a jebemti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si se vratio u zg?
<Mmike> :P
<SilverSpace> ke jesi?
<jelly> wtf, kad se vrti skype sa videom, CPU se zagrije na 86°C
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aehU3p-uwGU
<datase> YouTube: Cyclist Matt Brammeier Seriously Injured in Collision With Car During Tour of Utah - 0:00:45 - 29397 views - 30 likes / 1 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ides 
<SilverSpace> obruT: vidio ovo
<jelly> ne kuzim, jucer mi ntpd sat vremena nije mogao uhvatiti link s peerovima, danas radi... niko nista nije mijenjao :-)
<Mmike> jelly: sigurno su oni tamo rebootali nesto :)
<jelly> nisu, kontroliram obje strane a networking VALJDA nije nista dirao, jer nisam nista trazio a oni nece sigurno na svoju ruku petljati ak sve radi
<Mmike> SilverSpace: gadno !
<SilverSpace> jebote auto mu spasio zivot
<Mmike> ivoks: se diplojalo?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da nije bilo auta odletio bi u sumu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, lik je skocio prije toga, zato valjda nije nit mogao kociti
<SilverSpace> da bio je u zraku vjerojatno neki hupser 
<SilverSpace> il je prednju malo previse pritisnuo pa se zadnji odvojio od asfalta
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/rTY8MAjd3_k
<datase> YouTube: Monkey the Cat Hunts for Dinner - 0:02:03 - 1199670 views - 3627 likes / 25 dislikes
<obruT> SilverSpace: koji kurslus
<obruT> SilverSpace: mislim da bi bolje prosao da je propicio ravno
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDaLdlDthxY
<datase> YouTube: Overflow - "I Kill" - 0:01:54 - 18703 views - 62 likes / 5 dislikes
<jelly> moram slozit "send URL to TV" za jubito
<jelly> i irc
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG-Zhf28vi0
<datase> YouTube: Overflow - Extremly Perverted Fantasies Of The Mad Milkman's [ FULL ALBUM ] - 0:43:05 - 3900 views - 24 likes / 2 dislikes
<ivoks> cijeli album! :D :D :D :D
<ivoks> pussy eater! :D
<ivoks> 'this time you look like pichka'
<SilverSpace> obruT: mislim da ne bi tamo bi se nabio na neki kolac vidis kakva je tamo strmina po stablima
<ivoks> marisol! una morbida muchacha :D
<jelly> ovi Lenovo su prolupali, "laptop" sa Xeon CPU http://www.engadget.com/2015/08/10/lenovo-thinkpad-p50-and-p70/
<ivoks> gledaj to s pozitivne strane
<ivoks> support for a whopping 64GB of memory
<jelly> da, to je super
<jelly> mozda bi Mmiketu bilo dovoljno :-)
<jelly> meni dosta 16GB, za browser :-)
<ivoks> take a look at creep over there, he's drewing something on his hand
<ivoks> lol
<SilverSpace> citam komentare na sudsku odluku da ti inkasator za tv pretplazu ne moze uci u stan 
<SilverSpace> kakvis sve budala ima
<dodobas> kako sam glup... uvijek zaboravim na 'getattr' u pythonu
<SilverSpace> ne mozes iz nas izbaciti gen austrougarske
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pol ti je oprosteno :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim tu foru s metanjem numericke tastature na laptop
<Mmike> kome to treba?
<Mmike> zasto?
<jelly> zato sto je ionako prevelik, pa stane
<Mmike> ja si brijem kupit W520
<dodobas> SilverSpace: zasto samo pol?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pa znas onu tko prizna pola mu se prasta :)
<dodobas> ali i dalje sam glup :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nekome treba te numericke tipke
<SilverSpace> nisu svi programeri 
<jelly> kome? blagajnici na kasi?
<jelly> OSM frikovima, mozda
<SilverSpace> kaj ja znam 
<jelly> al ja nisam siguran kome treba neprenosivi laptop
<SilverSpace> :)
 * jelly imao thinkpad od 3kile... nikad vise
<dodobas> first condition: under 2kg ... 
<Mmike> T520 ima 2.6 kila
<Mmike> al' to je vise radna stanica neg laptop
<Mmike> x220 je micikast :)
<SilverSpace> 99% ljudi ne kuzi da pretplata nije na program nego na ptijemnik
<SilverSpace> hajd sad mi vi recite koliko vas svakodnebno vuce takj laptop za sobom
<jelly> kad bi ga imao di ostavit na moru a da ga niko ne mazne, vuko bi ga ;-)
<jelly> a inace sluzi kad me boli guzica od sjedenja za stolom, pa se prebacim na kauc i laptop
 * Mmike ga ostavi kod stare
<Mmike> od doma radi na desktopu
<civija> x1 je taman za nosenje :)
<Mmike> x220
<Mmike> x1 mi nevalja
<Mmike> losa tastatura
<Mmike> ne djeluje robusno opce
<Mmike> civija: nego
<Mmike> civija: PA DESI )
<civija> Mmike: koji x1 si probao?
<civija> kako ne djeluje robusno a prolazi 8 military testova :)
<Mmike> civija: 'probao', 2 kolege na poslu ga imaju pa sam na zadnjem sprintu malo prtljao po tome
<Mmike> x220 mi bolji
<civija> zato pitam koji, jer sad vec imaju 3 generacije x1
<Mmike> onaj sa sjebatom tastaturom
<Mmike> i onaj sa popravljenom
<Mmike> mislim da nisam najnoviji probao
<SilverSpace> oo imenjace 
<civija> ej SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> civija: sto ima :)
<Mmike> civija: http://cdn.gottabemobile.com/wp-content/uploads/ThinkPad-Carbon-X1-2015-Hands-On-2-X3.jpg
<Mmike> civija: koja je to generacija? taki sam tipko
<Mmike> onaj touchpad je uzasan, srecom ima sisu
<Mmike> http://www.notebookcheck.net/fileadmin/_processed_/csm_IMG_0565_01_5dda1a1be6.jpg
<Mmike> gle kak je x220 jeben naspravm x1
<civija> Mmike: onaj prvi bi trebao bit 3rd gen
<civija> ali razlikuje se od moga pa opet nisam siguran
<civija> uglavnom nemas pojma :P
<civija> pogledaj onu rugobu pored elegantnog i profinjenog X1 :P
<civija> SilverSpace: molim te ti presudi i objasni mu neke stvari :)
<SilverSpace> ih nebi se stel mesati :)
<Mmike> meh, rugoba my ass
<Mmike> x220 je za putovanja
<Mmike> da ga mosh fino u avijonu otvorit
<Mmike> i da ti baterija traje i traje
<Mmike> t520 je za otic na more na 2 mjeseca i radit od tamo :D
<SilverSpace> ja bi uzeo x220 
<SilverSpace> samo zato kaj ima kromirane pante na vratima :)
<SilverSpace> ipak je kromirani auspuh in 
<SilverSpace> kaj je je
<civija> naprosto sam razocaran vasim neukusom :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: si vidio x220?
<Mmike> erm, civija 
<Mmike> si vidio/koristio x220?
<Mmike> ja sam posandrcao za x serijom kad sam kod ivoksa prvi put vidio njego x200 ili kajj e vec imao
<vileni> Mmike: kad ces meni pokazati taj x220? :)
<Mmike> osh sutra? :)
<vileni> Mmike: ako ne mislis za vrijeme rucka, moze :)
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> kaj sad taj rucak svima smeta tak ;)
<Mmike> idem doma
<vileni> Mmike: pa neki rade u to vrijeme :)
<dodobas> fun... kompajliranje JAVE ... zbog patch za lepe fontove
<dodobas> tj. openjdk 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/komentari/htc-proglasen-bezvrijednim-drugima-nije-lako/145542.aspx
<vileni> kangaroo jerky, not a fan
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-12
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> Imam s laptopom Logitechov M750, vec jedno 5-6 mjeseci mi baterija traje
<Mmike> imam doma MX Performance, i moram ga putnit svakih 7-10 dana
<ivoks> x200s je bila zvjerka
<dodobas> ja cekam da ... prvo intel izbaci Skylake za mobilnu platformu sa Iris Pro grafikom, pa da netko slozi neki laptop
<dodobas> pa onda kupujem ;)
<dodobas> iako... s obzirom da su sve nesto shebali s tim njihovom tick-tock realease cycleom ... tko zna sto ce uopce izaci...
<BotaniCar> Planiram kupiti auto osiguranje online , jel mi ima smisla to napraviti sad ( 10 dana do roka kad to moram napraviti) ili da kliknem "kupi" u zadnji cas ?
<jelly> #debian-pl ima zabavne nsfw tagove 
<jelly> <marsjaninzmarsa> http://41.media.tumblr.com/7dc2a518730d44c1b474fcd18e3b23d0/tumblr_nbxm1v4dwQ1qzy9ouo1_1280.jpg [cycki][nsfw]
<jelly> [cycki]!
<obruT> jelly: jel do vas dolaze kakvi panip projekti ?
<jelly> obruT: neb znala, zvuci kao nesto za networking
<obruT> Pan IP... buzzword koji se po DT clanicama mota vec neko vrijeme
<jelly> ma ima milion buzzworda, ko ce to popamtit
<obruT> jelly: uglavnom projekt kojim bi u telekomima ostalo po 20 zaposlenih :)
<jelly> zvuci dobro
<jelly> za telekome, ne za korisnika koji ce dobiti support iz poljske :-)
<obruT> za svaku uslugu jedna platforma na nivou DT-a i tak to
<obruT> pa je onda borba koja clanica ce dobiti koje platforme :)
<jelly> Perzejidi na nebu
 * jelly ima averziju otkad je kao mali citao Dan trifida
<Mmike> http://s7.postimage.org/ju96vjx3f/Image_00110b.jpg
<Mmike> jelly: ditto! :) samo je meni poslije to nestalo :)
<obruT> najlijepse promatranje perzeida sam imao 93-ce, Gorski kotar, nebo prejebeno, legli na travu i onda prosisao takav bolid da je jedno pol minute trag poprilicno sjajio na nebu
<ivoks> i
<ivoks> don't
<ivoks> give
<ivoks> a
<ivoks> fuck
<jelly> obruT: mda, bas gledam kak napraviti da mi mail sustav skalira na 10-100x vise korisnika
<jelly> morao bi ubaciti layer redirectora za dovecot
<obruT> jelly: ja se upravo bavim mail sustavom za taj projekt :)
<obruT> gledam izvjestaje od nekih drugih providera, znam da lazu ko psi
<jelly> obruT: forwardaj pa mozemo slozit suradnju, sigurno ce se svidit nasem CTO ;-)
<jelly> ili samo link ak je na intranetu
<obruT> ne znam da li bih smio ovo slati dalje, dosta je onak interno za nas tim
<obruT> na intranetu vjerojatno ima samo opcenito informacija o cijelom panip-u.. inace ovo je samo jedna od kockica u projektu
<jelly> obruT: vjerojatno zato kod nas nema nista o tome... job security prvo sebi, pa tek onda iskonu...
<jelly> oh well
<obruT> bojim se da cemo svi jednako popusit :)
<dodobas> EU is the new South Asia for telekom support :P
<dodobas> at the same prices :)
<jelly> obruT: ma, treba lagat da mozete napravit nesto sto ce biti za 6-12 mjeseci, a sad skrumpirat pilot na brzinu... ;--)
<obruT> pa to je jedini nacin da dobijemo nominacije, jer konkurencija ima sve... cak i ono sto jos ne postoji nigdje :P
<obruT> lazu ko psi, kazem
<ivoks> panip
<ivoks> to sam vec negdje cuo :)
<dodobas> ste znali da HT nudi struju ? :)
<reSpawn> d dan
<ivoks> dustinu je opet bilo dosadno
<ivoks> http://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/08/10/the-golden-ratio-calculated-to-a-record-2-trillion-digits-on-ubuntu/
<BotaniCar> OK, mozda znate nekaj drugo: kak se zvala ona igra za C64 di si hodao kao M.Jackson i moonwalkao ? :D
<jelly> Moonwalker, mislim
<jelly> nemres bolivit?
<reSpawn> je moonwalker
<reSpawn> ja sam dobio na poklon stari gameboy sivac s 10 igara
<reSpawn> moram si sloziti adapter nikako uhvatiti vremena
<weshmashian> mrmlj iskon
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a znas kak se zove ona di si hodao kao Commando i pucao ? :)
<reSpawn> Contra
<Mmike> https://oeis.org/A001622
<jelly> Mmike: Commando?
<jelly> takvih je bilo sto nakon sto je izasao onaj maker/generator vertikalne shootemup
<obruT> commando rulez... ima i rambo koji je bio na slicnu foru
<obruT> steta sto sam pobriso fotke... fotkao sam se doma kako igram commando koji sam projicirao s projektorom na zidu i poslao fotke frendu koji je obozavao tu igru :)
<jelly> Rambo 2: First Blood
<jelly> vrlo dobra, ali (meni) preteska
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> dobro pitanje
<Mmike> kak se zvala igra di si hodao kao Rambo :)
<jelly> pardon.  Ime je "Rambo: First Blood Part II"
<jelly> The game was well received. Your Sinclair described it as "a thinking man's Commando. That game starts fast and gets faster until you end up like a one-man whirlwind. Rambo develops into a solid shoot'em up".
<jelly> mislim da sam samo jednom uspio doc do helikoptera
<obruT> vecina tih starih igara je bila osjetno teza od danasnjih... i dosta ih se svelo da si morao napamet naucit sekvence da bi izbjegao sto vec trebas izbjeci
<jelly> i nema save pointova svako malo (ili igdje)
<obruT> ima onaj jedan clanak o frajeru koji je svom klincu umjesto novih igara prvo davao te prastare...
<obruT> mali, a jos je uvijek klinjo, sad rastura sve zivo
<obruT> mislim da je ovo: http://kotaku.com/father-makes-son-play-through-video-game-history-chron-1669616589
<Mmike> obruT: kak mislis - osjetno teza?
<Mmike> brijem da su te stare igre bile daleko lakse od danasnjih
<obruT> ili mozda ovo: https://medium.com/message/playing-with-my-son-e5226ff0a7c3
<Mmike> pricamo o arkadama-pucacinama
<Mmike> �May I mambo dogface to the banana patch?��
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> to sam ja htio :) rec da je vilica 'avion', da je tanjur 'meteor' i da je frizider 'nada' :)
<obruT> Mmike: pa ove iz 90-tih sam vise zavrsio nego ovih iz 80-tih :) a igrao sam ih recimo podjednako
<Mmike> pa ovajcommando, recimo
<Mmike> to je tak glupa igra po danasnjim standardima
<Mmike> i uopce nije teska
<Mmike> moras sam znat tocno di ces proc
<Mmike> imas 8 smjerova u kojima se mosh kretat i bok bok
<Mmike> uzmi far cry danas, pa da te vidim kak ces sam tak proc
<Mmike> igra je neusporedivo teza
<jelly> a kak se zove ona gdje imas zelenu beretku ;-)
<Mmike> jelly: Cannon Fodder! :D
<jelly> WAR
<jelly> (never been so much fun)
<Mmike> damn you wine, damn you Spelunky
<jelly> to ni ne znam sta je
<Mmike> http://www.spelunkyworld.com/
<Mmike> zasto u chrometu vise ne radi middleclickanje
<Mmike> tj, selektiram nesto, i ne udje u xbuffer
<Mmike> neg moram bas ctrl-c
<Mmike> brijem da cu prodat linux i kupit vesmasinu
<Mmike> idem sastancit
<Mmike> ajte
<dodobas> Mmike: jer je chrome smece ...
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/kukuriku-spasava-hdz--nema-zlocinacke-organizacije/835770.aspx
<Mmike> nda
<dodobas> a middle click ce te radi tek nakon sto otvoris G+ account i skupis 33 + followera...
<Mmike> u firefoxu radi
<dodobas> mozda, chromium ?
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/gori-u-istri-kanaderi-gase-pozare-kraj-pule-na-terenu-preko-100-vatrogasaca/835787.aspx
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/odbijena-zalba-chelseaja-begovic-brani-protiv-cityja/835761.aspx
<Mmike> cudno
<Mmike> sad radi i u chrometu
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/odbijena-zalba-chelseaja-begovic-brani-protiv-cityja/835761.aspx
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> ne znam
<jelly> na #debian-pl frikovi svi pišu s kvačicama
<jelly> Mmike: to je 15km daleko, smrdi do ovde
<Mmike> jelly: osjetis?
<Mmike> :/
<jelly> vani se osjeti
<jelly> kao da susjed radi... cudni rostilj ;-)
<reSpawn> d dan
<ivoks> He added that Croatia would not take part in combat operations against IS. 
<ivoks> zasto ne?
<ivoks> a kad cemo?
<ivoks> kada nas sve pobiju?
<jelly> mozda zato sto nasih ima 50 u kriz
<jelly> mozda su bolji u necemu drugome
<ivoks> u kriz?
<jelly> to znaci "jako malo", od "dva u kriz"
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<jelly> "dva u križ" je idiom
<ivoks> ma daj...
<ivoks> novi ubiquiti firmware donosi dhcp
<ivoks> i voip
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> telefoni, idlaju
<ivoks> i gledam na ubiquitiju
<ivoks> iphoni non-stop salju i srcu
<ivoks> non-stop
<ivoks> u zadnjih 10 minuta 30MB uploada po telefonu
<ivoks> i 6MB downloada
<ivoks> androidi 250k downloada
<ivoks> 150k uploada
<obruT> mene onak malo nervira to kad uredjaji nesto salju po mrezi, a to nije "pod mojom kontrolom"
<sillyslux> prve slike cccamp15 u mraku :) https://twitter.com/taknil/status/631584176085565440 https://twitter.com/iomf42/status/631579866320773120
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-13
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas pojma zakaj mi chat klijent kod reconnecta otvori novi session window za svaki kanal ; desi se samo kad se na pinkie spajam. I, ne daje mi rollback propustenog chata ( koristim pidgin ) 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ka01Y_pYgM
<Mmike> YEA YEA
<datase> YouTube: La Bouche - Be My Lover - 0:03:32 - 9733729 views - 35429 likes / 611 dislikes
 * Mmike je *.net *.dubrovnik
<jelly> BotaniCar: pidgin nije dobar za irc.  Pretpostavljam da se zbuni sto ti server (znc) sam poootvara kanale
<jelly> BotaniCar: scrollback bi trebao dati, ali mozda po defaultu pamti samo 50 redova
<jelly> (to je postavka u znc-u)
<Mmike> parsanje jsona u shellu
<Mmike> man :/
<dodobas> Mmike: json_reformat ?
<Mmike> dodobas: ma, formatiran mi je ok :)
<Mmike> moram izvuc sve elemente koji u sebi imaju key "status":"oslo-u-kurac"
<dodobas> i za to imas samo 'bash'
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> imam kaj imam
<Mmike> a da nije python ili neka takva megalomanija
<Mmike> iako se bojim da nece ic bez toga
<dodobas> ja znam da ima onaj 'jq', no ako si ogranicen...
<dodobas> https://stedolan.github.io/jq/
<Mmike> da, gledam jq
<Mmike> i nemam blage kak da izvedem to kaj mi treba
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<Mmike> to mi je json
<Mmike> i sad imam nutra machines i services
<Mmike> moram izvuc sve indexe od machines koji u sebi imaju "agent-state": "down"
<Mmike> i moram izvuc sve units iz services kojima "agent-state" nije "started"
<Mmike> dodobas: ak imas neki yaml parser koji bi to znao, moze i to, ovaj json lako u yaml prekonvertiram :)
<dodobas> nope, ja bih napisao skriptulju u pythonu...
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/9KtYdIA SFW, dugacki krastavac
<jelly> Mmike: zasto u shellu a ne perl ili python?
<Mmike> a izgleda da ce morat bit tak
<Mmike> jebo ih json
<Mmike> i tko ga osmislio
<Mmike> glupi javascriptasi
<Mmike> jq: error: Cannot index array with string
<Mmike> O SRCE TI UPUCAM HAUBICOM MILIMETARSKOM
<jelly> awk '/"machines":/ {st=1} st==1 && /(/ {i=$1; st=2}; st==2 && /"agent-state": "down"/ {print "Blackhawk " i " is down"; st=3} /),/ {st=1}' < kita.js
<Mmike> kita, indeed :)
<Mmike> awk: cmd. line:1: error: Unmatched ( or \(: /(/
<jelly> popravi :-)
<Mmike> meh 
<jelly> ah, ima ( u (started)
<jelly> i još sam ćorav, krive zagrade
<jelly> awk '/"machines":/ {st=1} st==1 && /: {/ {i=$1; st=2}; st==2 && /"agent-state": "down"/ {print "Blackhawk " i " is down"; st=3} /},/ {st=1} /}[^,]*$/ {exit 0}'
<jelly> to je za machines, a services na istu foru
<Mmike> jelly: meni to nist ne vrati
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<jelly> wget -O- http://jebo.me/pas/3@raw  | awk '/"machines":/ {st=1} st==1 && /: {/ {i=$1; st=2}; st==2 && /"agent-state": "down"/ {print "Blackhawk " i " is down"; st=3} /},/ {st=1} /}[^,]*$/ {exit 0}'
<Mmike> ubuntu@mariosplivalo-bastion:~/juju-upgrade-path$ cat jujustatus.json | awk '/"machines":/ {st=1} st==1 && /: {/ {i=$1; st=2}; st==2 && /"agent-state": "down"/ {print "Blackhawk " i " is down"; st=3} /},/ {st=1} /}[^,]*$/ {exit 0}'
<Mmike> ubuntu@mariosplivalo-bastion:~/juju-upgrade-path$
<Mmike> plus, to je awk, nek mi se promjeni malo ispis, pad u vodu
<jelly> onda uzmi json parser pa parsaj
<Mmike> jelly: that's the problem, nema nit jedan dobar :)
<Mmike> jshon nemre WHEREat
<Mmike> a jq je pun bugova
<Mmike> tak da ce ipak piton bit :(
<Mmike> https://github.com/zasran
<Mmike> lik je zasran :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: importaj u MongoDB i tamo napravis select :)
<hrvojem> tj find
<Mmike> ma kak se tog nisam sjetio samo :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a node-js ? :)
<Mmike> odusto sam, naime :)
<Mmike> proci cu kroz sve junite i napravit sve kaj treba
<Mmike> jq moze to kaj hocu al' j eueber komplicirano, plus, ne radi u 1.3 koji je u ubuntuu
<dodobas> pa kao... static je binary ... mos ga kopirat
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Mmike> dodobas: nesmi9jem instalirat na stroj nesto sto nije iz repoa
<Mmike> service start je samo wrapper
<Mmike> koji ce pokrenut init.d ako nema upstarta
<Mmike> tj, obrnuto
<Mmike> joj, taj upstart
<Mmike> sad ce systemd sve to popravit :)
<Mmike> idem jest
<jelly> od 20 kandidata, ukupno 4 su znali odgovoriti na pola pitanja ili bolje... 
<dodobas> jelly: a natjecaj je?
<jelly> za linux sistemca
<dodobas> bar ti je sad lakse
<jelly> ako spustim kriterije, 7 njih su stvarno vidili neki sistemski posal, a 8-9 je uopce vidilo linux
<dodobas> i mora biti bar jedna osoba koja koristi racunalo u kaficu dok konobari pa ce naucit ako treba ... brzo ...
<dodobas> :/
<dodobas> oh... stigo update za phone ... 5.1.1 cini se
<jelly> za onog koji je znao poslati mail preko telneta, kolega koji je ocjenjivao pise komentar "Bit ce da je mail admin"
<Mmike> jelly:  :D
 * Mmike gleda konferenciju za novinare tufke tufkic iz rijeke
<Mmike> strasno :(
<jelly> barem prica pametno, ne kao milanovic 
<jelly> er, to je bila mozda neka druga konferencija za novinare
<dodobas> Mmike: tko je tufka tufic ?
<Mmike> pesna vusic
<dodobas> ahaaa, hebiga nemaju svi TV na poslu :)
<obruT> ja imam, al mislim da bi zadnje gledo neke politicare
<obruT> dje je onaj windows admin sad, nesto cuti :)
<obruT> jel instaliravao tko neki sftp server na windoze server 2003 ?
<jelly> cygwin i sshd, da, pred... uf, 10 godina? :-)
<jelly> i editirao joe-tom fajlove preko sshfs :-D
<jelly> nekim ljudima ne treba dati admina na windowsima...
<vileni> nekim ljudima ne treba dati kompjuter
<vileni> ali takvi nisu ni za lopatu obicno
<obruT> bed mi je s tim instalacijama s interneta, ne vjerujem exe fajlovima skinutim od bogtepitajkuda
 * jelly skida exe tj. deb samo od autora
<jelly> Start -> Run -> https://cygwin.com/setup.exe WHAT COULD GO WRONG
<jelly> ha, to su ugasili
<obruT> ima taj jedan na sourceforgeu (zadnja verzija iz 2004), ima fresshd.com od nekog Krese i nesto trece
<jelly> opce se ne bi s tim zezao, minimalni cygwin i sshd
<jelly> aha, sad je http://cygwin.com/setup-x86.exe (i http://cygwin.com/setup-x86.exe.sig za provjeru)
<reSpawn> d dan
<obruT> jelly: mislim da cu ici s cygwinom, da... valjda nemaju trojanaca u instalaciji
<jelly> ako imaju oni, moze imati i bilo koja linux distra
<Mmike> x220 ima lose zvucnike
<Mmike> osim kad se pusta Dora
<Mmike> onda grmi 
<jelly> the Explorer?
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> poznajes opus, vidim
<jelly> ne, ali znam da imas dete
<reSpawn> na mom starom lenovu su inace zvucnici losi a sada nista bez slusalica
<reSpawn> mene gledaju s podsmjehom kada gledam  Ghost in the shell stand alone complex
<jelly> zasto?
<jelly> also, imas prvu sezonu pri ruci?  Iz nekog razloga imam samo drugu...
<jelly> also, jelly, nemoj pricati s ljudima koji nisu online
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-14
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> In des morgens!
<Mmike> dodobas, ti trosis grapheme/graphite/kakovecstasezove?
<dodobas> Mmike: a recimo
<Mmike> jesi nedavno to opet slagao, ima kaki quirk? 
<Mmike> Naime, treba mi nesto sto je relativno lako za sloziti a da mogu imati manje-vise real-time grafove
<Mmike> munin mi ne valja jer pinga svakih 5 minuta
<dodobas> radi ok, but ... bili su u nekom rewriteu cjelog backend/storage koda ...
<dodobas> munin mos navodno natjerat na minutu
<dodobas> ... e i zbog tog rewrite je sve bilo dosta strgano... a ne znam jesu li to konacno napravili
<Mmike> dodobas, mosh munin natjerati na 30 sekundi, samo moras pol munina potrgat
<Mmike> dodobas, a, jel' se da unutar sat vremena graphitopheme slozit, ili je to pol dana posla?
<dodobas> da... cini se da je whisper jos uvijek preporucen, a novi storage 'ceres' je u pripremi
<dodobas> Mmike: da .. takodjer ti treba nesto tipa 'collectd'
<Mmike> Charms to the rescue! :)
<Mmike> dodobas, thnx
<Mmike> dodobas, bum te pingal tijekom dana oko toga, cini se :)
<dodobas> ja idem na cestu na par sati... poslijepodne sam aktivan
<dodobas> Mmike: ako sam ja slozio.... ti onda neces imati problema :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> lijepo od tebe sto me neopravdano dizes u visine :)
<Mmike> to cemo morat zacinit nekim ramstekom! :D
<dodobas> hehe
<Mmike> idem odpedalirat na poso
<Mmike> vidimo se
<BotaniCar> \o/ jutrofski \o/
<dodobas> tko ide na GO ?
<dodobas> sad ce turniri u Velikom Grđevcu i Lipovljanima - http://goturniri.blog.hr/ :)
<obruT> idem ja na GO, ali ne igrat go :P
<obruT> dodobas: djes ti uopce ? jes bio sto u Veljunu ?
<dodobas> ove godine slabo... stalno negdje na cesti/putu
<obruT> Korana je bila pretopla :)
<dodobas> a to sigurno... cekam da je kisa malo sljedeci tjedan ohladi
<obruT> eh, moglo bi se dogodit da se vise ne ugrije...
<obruT> a ja kajak dobivam tek za 2-3 tjedna :(
<ivoks> nafta 42$
<jelly> sad ce benzin da padne za jos 20lp, umjesto za 20%
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> cudo je da uopce pada
<ivoks> jer nafta je pala sa 50$ na 40$
<ivoks> a dolar je skocio sa 5kn na 6kn
<ivoks> ili cak 7, 7kn
<ivoks> sto znaci da je u kunama, nafta cak i skuplja nego prije 8 mjeseci
<ivoks> sva sreca da naftne kompanije trguju u dolarima
<Mmike> mrzim svoja jaja
<Mmike> jebote, pa nikak ih smjestit oko sica
<Mmike> glupi dodaci
<Mmike> sam vise i smetaju
<ivoks> odrezi ih
<ivoks> pa neces imati problema
<Mmike> kad bi to bilo sam tak
<Mmike> haha ,najbolaj stvar
<Mmike> stavio sam 127.0.0.1 u /etc/hosts za index.hr i jutarnji.hr :)
<Mmike> zaradilo se jos 30ak LTCova na grckoj krizi
<Mmike> i sad opet mir :/
<jelly> note to self: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Lenses remote-content-search none
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> pitam google kol'ko mi treba od Praputnjaka (iznad Bakra kod RIjeke) dok Orebica na Korculi.
<Mmike> Erm, na Peljescu.
<Mmike> Veli ovaj 9 sati, tak da odes u Split i onda trajekt do Vele Luke, pa onda opet trajektic od Korcule do Orebica.
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> bio jucer u splitu
<ivoks> nisam znao da ima katamaran do korcuile
<ivoks> korucle
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> korcule
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> jel to samo meni tako ili i drugima
<ivoks> kupim one zitarice, musli...
<ivoks> i na kutiji pise da je 375g cijela kutija
<ivoks> i da je porcija 80g, sto znaci da bi trebao izvuci barem 4 porcije iz toga
<ivoks> medjutim, ako stavim u zdjelicu, ne mogu izvuci iz jedne kutije vise nego dvije porcije :)
<obruT> ja uzimam samo velika pakrianja i obicno napravim kombinaciju dvoje ili troje, omjer ovisno od dana do dana - zobene, musli i kukuruzne
<obruT> i cimeta za okus ako prevladavaju zobene
<ivoks> ja se isto trudim uzeti velika pakiranja
<ivoks> al svejedno
<ivoks> koja je to porcija od 80g
<ivoks> salica?
<obruT> pa uzmi vagu, izvagaj pa ces znati koliki dio salice ti to zauzima :)
<obruT> tako ja obicno radim kad prvi put uzimam mjeru, salicu/posudu/stovec na vagu, vagu pomjerim na 0 i usipam toga neceg koliko treba
<obruT> i onda uvijek kasnije odokativno znam koliko treba tog neceg u salicu za obrok ili sto vec
<obruT> meni je tjestenina obicno koma, uvijek skuham duplo vise nego sto treba i naravno sve pojedem
<Mmike> ivoks: a kak ti mislis da ja dobijam vino s korcue? :)
<Mmike> taj katamanran satane u hvaru i iskrca mi vino :)
<Mmike> sramim se priznat da pijem karlovacko radler s 0,0% alkohola
<Mmike> i da mi je ok
<obruT> sta bi ja trebo rec, ja ne pijem :(
<obruT> odem sa zenama van, zene rokaju gemiste i pive, ja pijem mineralnu
<jelly> Mmike: kakav to katamaran ima satana
<jelly> (ne cudi me da se bavi prijevozom alkohola)
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coprolite
<Mmike> jelly: ma obican, frend na korculi natovari vino, ja na hvaru istovarim :)
<jelly> kojeg vina ima?
 * jelly bi degustirao
<Mmike> jelly: posip
<jelly> 2014?
<jelly> kakav mu je, jak, osuncan? :-)
<Mmike> pitak
<Mmike> milen
<Mmike> i fin :)
<Mmike> jelly: imaj na umu da ja to u gemist mecem :)
<ivoks> masala
<jelly> Mmike: sissy
<ivoks> google adwords dashboard bas i ne radi
<ivoks> danas
<ivoks> meni
<jelly> posip se pije drito, i ak je dobar pjan si nakon prve case, a poslije glava _ne boli_
<ivoks> proradio
<jelly> (bar meni tak odgovara)
<jelly> meni bi ga bilo steta gemistat, osim ak nije ko zna kaj ;-)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> kaj bi rekli isilovci kada bi im rekli na koje se rijeci muhamed u hrvatskom moze rasclaniti
<jelly> mu - hamed?
<ivoks> muha med
<jelly> bo ring
<jelly> hamed ftw
<Mmike> jelly: pa, ti ga onda nemoj gemistat
<Mmike> ja ga gemistam jer mi fino :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> windows phone mi cini 0,44% posjecenosti na www.kayak.hr
<ivoks> linux je oko 8%
<ivoks> vise od macintosha
<Mmike> radi
<Mmike> jebote, radi, upgradeira se normalno!\
 * Mmike ide zasluzeno popit kavu
<Mmike> https://threatpost.com/zero-day-in-android-admin-app-can-bypass-sandbox/114274
<Mmike> :) da se ovo appletu desilo sad bi svi mi urlikali
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR9d4ESlpHY&feature=youtu.be
<datase> YouTube: My Pal Foot Foot - The Shaggs - 0:02:36 - 736581 views - 2349 likes / 453 dislikes
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/aMQKb9G?ref=fbp
<reSpawn> d dan
<jelly> Mmike: i sad nagradno pitanje: jel mozes uljetit sa kojom buteljom / demižonom
<jelly> dosadila mi malvazija
<Mmike> jelly: mogu iza 15.9, idem na Korculu furat brod, pa ti mogu donjet 
<jelly> dobro-brodo
<jelly> Mmike: cijena sitnica?
<jelly> http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/08/eu-doubles-down-on-ttip-secrecy-as-public-resistance-grows/
<Mmike> jelly: mislim da je 15 kuna litra
<jelly> to je ok
<jelly> da ne velim previse jeftino ;-)
<Mmike> mislim da ima lik i skuplju varijantu
<Mmike> tipa 25 kuna litra
<Mmike> ta valjda ima manje secera i vode :)
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> ja pijem ovu od 15 kuna jer fakat locem toga
<Mmike> a ne boli glava
<Mmike> bio sam ostao bez, pa sam uzeo grasevinu u ducanu za 35 kuna litru (ilok)
<Mmike> glaovoboljcekica
 * jelly zadnjih godina uzimao istarsku malvaziju i teran po 25kn .7 butelja
<Mmike> nisam sigurna koliko su mu buteljirana vina
<Mmike> javim ti kad dodjem dolje pa eto :)
<reSpawn> ja se drzim pive vino mi nikako ne pase
<reSpawn> bambus ali u rjetkim prilikama
<Mmike> ja se od piva znoijm
<reSpawn> morat cu otici jedan dan opet u Mediku
<reSpawn> na pivu
<ivoks> http://media3.giphy.com/media/Wcgf9oKkUMkE/giphy.gif
<ivoks> ovo nikad nije prestaro
<jelly> heh https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kozar%C4%8Danka#/media/File:Kozar%C4%8Danka_-_Milja_Marin.jpg at the time the photograph was taken she did not feel like smiling, due to the war-related hardships [...] Still she had no problem going along with Skrigin's request, and gave a bright smile.[9] Marin also stated that she had never carried a gun before the photograph, nor after.
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/11855665_1075374205813820_6739604351312746280_n.jpg?oh=337ae689e78d9fd5a40cea4434842749&oe=56786AD0
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> amerika otvorila ambasadu na kubi
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae0nwSv6cTU
<datase> YouTube: Weather Report - Birdland - 0:06:00 - 1434639 views - 6171 likes / 153 dislikes
<jelly> ivoks: Uskoro ce smak svijeta!
<jelly> pazite na znakove: urod grožđa na vrbama; svinje po zraku
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-33927165
<ivoks> evo podizu zastavu
<ivoks> americka himna svira u havani
<Mmike> Znas ti kol'ko oni imaju americkih autiju vec tamo? :)
<dodobas> ah java... smece ... **NOTICE** Dtrace support disabled: gcc version is too old
<Mmike> dodobas: :)
<Mmike> dodobas: i ti mi staris, i ti mi staris
<Mmike> meni je smece sve s cim mi se vise neda bavit
<Mmike> osim mongodba i mysqla, to je smece by design
<dodobas> gcc --version === 5.2.0
<dodobas> by THE FUKCING design ... 
<dodobas> Mmike: zaboravio si naglasiti :)
<jelly> lako za gcc binary, libstdc++6 je promijenio ABI i sve se potrgalo (u Debianu)
<Mmike> "Groak: To silently watch someone while they are eating, hoping to be invited to join them "
 * Mmike is a groaker :)
<dodobas> ma tko jos vozi debian... ta veza je davno pukla ...
 * jelly mase
<dodobas> jellian :)
<ivoks> meni je sve smece
<ivoks> treba mi odmor
<ivoks> al ono, mjesec dana odmora
<dodobas> ivoks: a e, al onda te nitko nece zvat na telefon... iz neke telekom kompanije
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> hm telekom
<ivoks>  broadband and telecommunications company
<ivoks> a bit ce da je
<jelly> da nije sve smeće, šta bi mi onda radili...
<ivoks> uzivali na plazi
<jelly> a Å¡ta bi jili i pili
<ivoks> ono sto ulovimo
<jelly> ae!
<ivoks> a i kajaci zarade nesto sa strane
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAUu5mVMUkQ
<datase> YouTube: Renault Car Starts To MELT In Italian Heatwave Where Mercury Hit 37C - 0:00:45 - 18582 views - 8 likes / 2 dislikes
<jelly> ivoks: jel i tebi jubito daje neki hrvatski komentar na vrhu
<jelly> > Ja imam isti takav renault.Auto je odlićan I ovakva situacija je nemoguća.Automobil na snimci je najvjerovatnije nastradao u požaru, zapaljen kontejner za smeče I sl.
<jelly> kak... kak može odli_ć_an i sme_č_e, kak
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> netko je stavio hr komentar
<ivoks> sto je tu cudno?
<jelly> cudno je sto ga jubito stavlja na vrh kad vidi da dolazim iz .hr adresnog prostora
<jelly> Bernie krstari Jadranom
<Mmike> novi MAAS izgleda fancy :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim samo zasto svi imaju te glupe ogromne klik-tipke
<Mmike> k'o da je za tablet sucelje radjeno
<dodobas> “Given the widespread dominance Android has achieved with its continued unauthorized use of the 37 Java API packages over the past few years, Android has now irreversibly destroyed Java’s fundamental value proposition as a potential mobile device operating system,” Oracle wrote.
<dodobas> right ....
<dodobas> http://www.itworld.com/article/2971034/mobile/oracle-google-has-destroyed-the-market-for-java.html
<Mmike> we
<Mmike> postavili su most preko miramarske
<Mmike> we we
<Mmike> superica :)
<jelly> za pjesake? vozila? kocije?
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-15
<vileni> Mmike: kakav most? jucer sam htio do grada onuda pa me preusmjerilo
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> vileni: pjesacki most
<obruT> vrijeme za sljeme
<Mmike> vileni, a pjesacki neki, da
<Mmike> bezvezarija
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto je bezveze?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa koja svrha tog mosta?
<jelly> setnja
<vileni> u kojem smjeru je most, paralelno sa prugom?
<vileni> Mmike: jesi bio u papasu?
<Mmike> vileni, da, okomito preko miramarske
<Mmike> vileni, jesam, proslo ljeto zadnji put
<Mmike> nije mi bilo dobro
<Mmike> meso lagano bezukusno (iako ne sasvim), pecivo suho, ispunjevina nikakva
<Mmike> al' poznato je da se ti habeki mijenjaju na mjesecnoj bazi tako da odi probaj
<vileni> vec sjedim tu
<Mmike> meni najbolji burgeraj i rocketburger trenutno
<Mmike> vileni, ooooooo :)
<Mmike> vileni, iz prve ruke impresije, pa da vidimo! :)
<Mmike> vileni, pricaj :D
<vileni> pitam da znam da li cu pozaliti :)
<Mmike> open minded moras bit s hranom
<Mmike> to kaj je meni fino (ili nije fino) tebi ne mora znaciti nist :)
<vileni> cekamo zene da prestanu kasniti
<vileni> a nisam jos nijedan osim mekpersa probao
<vileni> a vec smo bili u blizini zbog muzeja
<Mmike> mekpers je nesh sasvim drugo
<Mmike> iako veli zena da su se pokvarili glede cheeseburgera
<Mmike> mekpers se fura na hamburger u hambyju kaj je nekad bio
<Mmike> a papasi i ovi svi se furaju na 'americke' burgere
<Mmike> (iako americki burger kao takav ne postoji :D )
<Mmike> ugl, deblji komad mesa, manje pecivo, i tak
<Mmike> vidjet ce
<Mmike> ces
<Mmike> svakako probaj i ove ostale (rougemarin izbjegni, to je fakat pimpek a ne hamburger)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da se ne ide ispod mosta pješice
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa nemre se ic ispod mosta pjesice, okomito na cestu je most
<Mmike> ovi koji idu miramarskom ce i dalje ic miramarskom, most im nece nist napravit
<SilverSpace> da samo kaj sad presjeces preko tog mosta
<SilverSpace> tam preci cestu je jebenica
<Mmike> ma di presjeces?
<Mmike> nemas kam presjec
<Mmike> most nema doticaja s cestom
<Mmike> most te fura drito u botanicki, to je 'samo' jos jedan ulaz u botanicki
<Mmike> nikakva druga funkcija
<Mmike> (sto je samo po sebi mozda dosta, nemam pojma, meni se cini da je totalna bezvezarija)
<SilverSpace> kak da tamo udes u botanicki?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad je most sa ove strane pruge 
<vileni> Mmike: slozio bih se sa tvojom ocjenom za papas
<vileni> sreca da je toliko vruce pa nemogu previse jesti :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj?
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  ne kuzim te
<SilverSpace> aa fakat nije 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, most je sa sjeverne strane pruge i povezuje botanicki s onim novim parkicem kod doma zeljeznicara ili kak se vec zove
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> vileni, jesi fotko? :)
<SilverSpace> kak sam ja zabrijao 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 45.804671, 15.974068
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da znam zabrio sam 
<Mmike> eto sam prebacio jednog klijenta iz mongodba u postgres
<SilverSpace> jebo ga most a ovdje kod mene nemres cestu proci 
<Mmike> pa sad da vidmio kak ce to radit
<Mmike> SilverSpace, velim ti , debilana
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dodus,e neznamo pricu iza mosta, pa eto... mozda je nekto doma to napravio i poklonio gradu pa kao neka ga
<Mmike> a i bit ce guba s detetom se prosetat preko pa da gleda auteke ispod :)
<SilverSpace> gle ti teletinu http://www.telegram.hr/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/PXL_140815_11367203-656x365.jpg
<vileni> Mmike: pa nije bas bilo puno za fotkati, osim mozda racuna
<SilverSpace> taj botanicki je davno trebalo iseliti od tamo
<Mmike> seljak
<Mmike> htio sam jucer zvat radio yammat
<Mmike> da zamolim bandica
<Mmike> da mi napravi nesto za mene
<Mmike> i jos hrpu zagrepcaneca
<Mmike> ak moze
<Mmike> ak ne moze, sve pet
<Mmike> al' ak moze, mala uslugica
<Mmike> nek' da ostavku
<Mmike> i nek se makne, vise
<Mmike> al' eto, nisam dobio :)
<SilverSpace> ja se vec dugo spremam uloviti ga negdje za ovu nasu ulicu 
<SilverSpace> ima pet zgrada odsjecenih od skole jako prometnom ulicom 
<SilverSpace> ujutro ne mozes proci tikvani ne staju uopce djeci
<SilverSpace> jos gore kad jedna strana stane i pusti klinca a druga projuri
<SilverSpace> nekoliko je djece vec tu stradalo i bome i odraslih
<SilverSpace> odoh dledat MotoGP 
<SilverSpace> gledat*
<SilverSpace> jebene su utrke ove godine
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ima zebra?
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj TAM nije kamera postavljena
<Mmike> e, kodi mi opet ujebo sve :)
<Mmike> obriso sve PVRove koje sam imao namjestene
<Mmike> i sad moram opet to drkat
<Mmike> jebo ih :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak ti obrisao 
<SilverSpace> ima zebre i lezeci polisman
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a nemam vise PVRova, nikakvih
<Mmike> sve ono kaj sam imao setupirano je nestalo
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> a jedino kaj s edesilo je da me nije 3 tjedna u zagrebu bilo
<SilverSpace> to ga imas na ubuntu instaliranog
<SilverSpace> meni na androidu zadnje dvije nadogradnje i google trgovine sve ok 
<SilverSpace> prije kaj sam instaliro iz paketa nekad obrisalo nekad ne
<SilverSpace> http://www.telegram.hr/politika-kriminal/postavljen-je-novi-most-u-zagrebu-a-mi-podsjecamo-zasto-su-strucnjaci-zgrozeni-konstrukcijom-u-miramarskoj/
<SilverSpace> 950 tisuća kuna
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, na ubuntuu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, na laptopu starom, koristim kodi s njihovih repozitorija
<SilverSpace> cudno da je onda obrisao 
<Mmike> moram si to opet slozit
<Mmike> moram obruTa zazicat d ami da postavke, on ima 1239418723958134599842 programa i zena ga voli :)
<jelly> https://www.facebook.com/RegionalExpress.Istra/photos/a.522781141113595.1073741825.132492603475786/920973184627720/?type=1&theater
<obruT> Mmike: kakve postavke ? :)
<obruT> super mi je kad idem na godisnji, krecemo sutra ujutro, a nemamo jos pojma kamo cemo...
<obruT> sad gledam kartu u krugu 800 km, valjda ce se naci nesto
<obruT> cijeli potez na zapad koji nam je dolazio u obzir za prvi dio godisnjeg duzini do 800 km ima cudnu prognozu :P
<Mmike> obruT, za xbmc gledanje tevelizijie
<Mmike> obruT, de cete?
<Mmike> super je to kad nemate dece pa mozete kak ocete brijat :D
<obruT> pa mislili smo prvo u brda, bilo gdje na potezu Dolomiti/Bormio/Sondrio/Chiavenna/Orco ... dakle granica Italije i Austrije/Svice, ali je prognoza neka sugava
<jelly> gledam zasto ima opet patch za timezone data, a kad ono http://news.sky.com/story/1536201/north-korea-changes-timezone-in-japan-snub
<jelly> "necemo mi imat istu zonu ko japan, nemre to bit!!!! Brzo, mijenjaj sve za 30 minuta dalje"
<vileni> ja nisam ni znao da ima po 30min dok nisam neku kinesku kameru podesavao
<Mmike> http://direktno.hr/en/2014/direkt/22412 <- hdz tiskovina! :)
<Mmike> kakav smijeh :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-16
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> pa jebate pa kaj je 250tisuca za sluzbeni auto koji mora proci zivotni vijek 500tisuca km
<SilverSpace> o da instalirao sam win 10 tj. samo se instalirao na win 7
<Mmike> ja sam odustao od toga
<Mmike> dok ide win7 tjerat ce se win7
<Mmike> a onda starci idu na ubuntu
<Mmike> tj, samo je majka jos osrtala ;)
<obruT> moji su na ubuntuu od 9-tke ili 10-tke
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pitanje je kamo vozi taj auto da napravi 500k km ako 'upravlja' nekom selendrom ... sta svaki tjedan ide do brisela i nazad, autom ?
<dodobas> Å¡koda fabia je za njega ... dizel
<SilverSpace> Franka prvi puta ugrizla osa i ne vidi se nista, a kad ga ugrize komarac naraste kvrga ko 5 kuna
<SilverSpace> dodobas: a je 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> u Zagreb 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa e .. svaki tjedan na janjetinu u središnjicu...
<dodobas> to moze i Å¡kodom fabiom
<obruT> Å¡koda rulez
<dodobas> SilverSpace: i to nije auto za 250k kn
<dodobas> to je operativni leasing za 250k kn
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel moze preko 100 000 km radnog vijeka
<SilverSpace> pa generalka
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa nasa stara i nova su presle preko 100k
<obruT> na novoj smo napravili veliki servis kad smo ju kupili sa nesto iznad 80k, sad smo u tri godine bome napravili dosta kilometraze
<SilverSpace> ovim redbulovcima je most u mostaru prenizak pa su digli toranj http://is.gd/WKT2M5
<vileni> pa auti idu po 300-400k bez problema ako su odrzavani, neki i znatno vise
<vileni> sto se tice sluzbenih, ako dere autoput samo 100k skupi u godinu i pol
<SilverSpace> http://www.redbullcliffdiving.com/bs_BA/video/paredesov-fenomenalni-skok
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pih... pa ne smiju zalijepiti svoj znak na most... pa su digli platformu na koju mogu zalijepiti sponzore
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-15
<in1t3r> momci jel radio neko ovde sa vagrantom?
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/3w2cl sve sportove bi trebalo pratit na 12x brzini
<BotaniCar_> jelly, lol@reno4 :) 
<tonil> iden se ranit
<tonil> sasl
<tonil> external
<tonil> hexchat
<tonil> daj nek neko sibne blog ili jedan paragraf da ne bodem ko corava kokos
<tonil> vrucine
<BotaniCar_> sasl ! external ! hexchat ! I know these words ! 
<jelly> tonil: za spojiti se na koju mrezu?
<jelly> freenode koliko znam nema external_sasl
<BotaniCar_> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/hexchat
<jelly> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl alzo
<BotaniCar_> Al slozit sasl da radi s outlookom ! 
<BotaniCar_> Aj' to , ak' si fatza !
<tonil> na external je zasivljen box od pass
<tonil> nemoze se upisat
<tonil> ughhh
<tonil> padni kiso
<tonil> pukni grome
<tonil> dođi arijo
<tonil> haiku
<tonil> ivo andric
<BotaniCar_> za external ti lijepo pise da trebas cert, a ne pass :) Odaberi opciju iznad u padajucem izborniku ( SASL ( username+password))
<BotaniCar_> Napis'o ti je jelly iznad da nece ici s certom 
<tonil> haha
<tonil> ja procita ima
<tonil> i zakljucio
<tonil> da to i jedino radi
<tonil> di mi je ona izlivelana tava da sa njom po glavi
<BotaniCar_> ;) Ona dva linka sto smo ti dali si TLDR-ao :) 
<BotaniCar_> Da mi je trava, pa da te jointom po glavi ! 
<tonil> proletio u 5 stotinjki haha
<jelly> tonil: za spojiti se na koju mrezu?
<tonil> a oni vragovi i karafeke tipa blowfish(nemojte sad neke seksualne insinuacije) haha
<BotaniCar_> Je?o identanje, ili zaboravim pass ili izgubim cert. 
<tonil> freenode
<tonil> samo freenode
<tonil> uvik freenode
<tonil> freeeeedom
<BotaniCar_> #Undernet #samoJako 
<jelly> ae, kako pise gore.  Nema toga.
<BotaniCar_> :) 
<tonil> botanicar to kad udaris puberted
<tonil> tet
<jelly> na OFTC ima certFp
<BotaniCar_> Dosao covjek zubaru, i kada je zinuo, ovaj ga upita:
<BotaniCar_> - Oooo, danas smo imali oralni seks ?
<BotaniCar_> - Sto, zar mi je dlaka zapela za zub.
<BotaniCar_> - Ne nego vam je vrh nosa posran.
<tonil> kasnije ima tezih pizdarija, a ja ovdi sa tebom kafi dok mi jelly objasnjava
<BotaniCar_> 'ko ti je taj Tebo ? 
<jelly> buraz od Sebe
<tonil> jebin necak
<tonil> procita li ovo ante zacrnit ce me na kanalu do iza gospe
<tonil> to je sutra
<tonil> haha
<BotaniCar_> :) Insinuirao sam na onu renovu psovku iz pjesme :) Nesto kao "tko ti je taj Tebo, bik ti M J" :)
<BotaniCar_> Sutra se radi, right ? 
<BotaniCar_> A ja zamijenio dan i noc .. 
<jelly> right :-|
<tonil> mda tribalo bi
<jelly> jel danas radi lidl
<tonil> tommy ima naviku radin blagdanima
<jelly> na webu ne pise da ne radi
<tonil> bas fali taj app sa android
<tonil> kad sta radi
<tonil> i zeleno crveno blagdani
<tonil> nikome nije palo na pamet
<jelly> tommy ima samo jedan mali u blizini
<tonil> centri tipa mall bi tribali radit
<tonil> vecinom ciljaj strance
<jelly> strankinje bi ciljao al
<BotaniCar_> jelly, htio sam ti iz usluge izguglat, ali dok poiskljucujem noscript i sva sranja u browseru, prije ces naci sam :) Sajt im ima 45 dependencija i trosi jedno 4 tehnologije da bi se prikazao 
<tonil> bi i ja al nemam lofe
<BotaniCar_> dobro da silverlight ne trebam
<jelly> velim, na webu im ne pise da ne radi ;-)
<tonil> a vikendice u rogoznici mi drzi rodijak
<tonil> ovo lito ne zove
<tonil> pohotan momak
<tonil> sve za s
<tonil> ese
<jelly> pise nedjelja 08-21, a praznik ne pise.  Drugi su pristojni, za DM pise da ne rade, na primjer.
<tonil> to su njemci
<tonil> oni su uvik pristojni
<jelly> a lidl su sta, turci!?
<tonil> ali nisu bas toliko u ratnim vrimenima
<tonil> turci su ti isto njemci
<tonil> rane njihove umirovljenike
<tonil> i dizu bdp
<tonil> :p
<BotaniCar_> Ja ne znam kaj ce bit' kad njemacko propadne auto industrija. A nije nemoguce. </ctheory>
<BotaniCar_> 105,700 employeea u aeroindustriji, nije lose
<tonil> BotaniCar, a da mi gori napravimo neki coup
<tonil> oni stil juzna amerika
<tonil> mericki utjecaj
<BotaniCar_> "n terms of employment, the electrical engineering industry is Germany’s second largest industrial branch" , ili sam ja imao iskrivljenu percepciju njemacke ndustrije
<tonil> e to sad kad si spomeni
<tonil> io
<BotaniCar_> tonil, ne ljubim bas puske okrenute prema meni :D
<tonil> audi ima par patenata
<tonil> npr ona njihova elitna led svitla
<tonil> al svi djelovi su romania,mehico,vietnam,taiwan, 6-7 tvornica uz kinesko more, malo doli malo gori, dodje ti to onim maerskovim brodom gori u bremenhaven nakon cirka 2 tjedna, turcin sastavlja, kurd lipi, pakistanac racuna na casiov digitron
<tonil> i eto belaja
<tonil> zapali se nova limuzina
<tonil> passat/audi/ingsignia
<tonil> toliko o njihovoj struji i ktronici
<tonil> :p
<tonil> a ante cilja novu a5
<tonil> sa mu pomrsio racun
<tonil> lipa je ante
<tonil> mmhmm
<tonil> obrut, sicas se 9 miseca 2011 i one moje coffee na main kanalu
<tonil> vidis sad sam se opametion
<tonil> radin samo crne
<tonil> frankove arabice su ok
<tonil> bez icega
<tonil> prova onu anamariju nije nesto
<tonil> vidio u kauflanda neki bog costa rica,venecula,brasil, malo veca cijena 27-28kn valja li to kakvog vraga
<tonil> probava odlicna
<tonil> jedino i radi
<tonil> to i jezik
<tonil> dapace i prsti
<tonil> hahah
<BotaniCar_> Koje su bezkofeinske kave dobre, a jeftine ?
<tonil> isto me zanima
<tonil> to ovi u eriksona split znaju
<tonil> cili dan od 8 do 15 su svega u uredu 2 sata, ostalo balaju po tršćanskoj ko neka balavurdija
<tonil> ko da je to drzavna firma
<tonil> nije al je od socijalne drzave
<tonil> svedske
<tonil> znaci nek se javi neko iz eriksona
<tonil> on je to diplomira
<tonil> sad se crvene i prave mutavi BotaniCar_ usra stvar nece se niko ziv javit
 * SilverSpace je sad lud
<BotaniCar_> ni ja se ne bi javio da si spomenuo direktno di radim,  tom kontekstu :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, kajpasad ? 
<SilverSpace> nis odoh spat
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, kajza si udlu ??  Ti se cakne poslpi po zino ? 
<SilverSpace> prezdero sam se previse pa mi mozak sad ne radi 
<SilverSpace> jebo janjetinu
<SilverSpace> mladu
<SilverSpace> ln
<jelly> pol 5 ln :-)
<BotaniCar_> O lol
<BotaniCar_> ln
<BotaniCar_> sieste
<BotaniCar_> *a
<BotaniCar_> Odemspat
<BotaniCar_> Noc za dan, dan za noc, pljuga, alkohol, moc 
<BotaniCar_> Nemremspat :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<infy_> jutro
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-16
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> hm sve rasprodano ? http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> imam problem sa fpmom
<ivoks> tj., sa temom koju koristim za fpm
<ivoks> issati
<ivoks> moram popiti kavu
<SilverSpace> probudit se :)
<Mmike> oso fly :(
<jelly> mda, deset admina, nula backupa
<Mmike> Jer, znamo svi, backup je za pickice!
<vileni> pa kako se nitko nije sjetio bekapirati?
<hbogner> aaah, the lost memories :D
<ivoks> glupan.
<ivoks> cim nes pojedes, odmah skuzis di je problem
<hbogner> ivoks, ti ko u reklami za snickers
<BotaniCar> Recite vi kaj ocete, ali ja osjetim kad mislim/radim gladan, nije to dobro
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jebemu
<Mmike> osto mi powerbank u autu
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> AHAHAHAHAHA
<BotaniCar> pa kakav si ti prekrasni kojn ! Lipicaner ! 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sad sam skuzio
<Mmike> inace, narucio sam preko gearbeasta neke djidje za dete
<Mmike> neki DIY kit sa solarnim senzorima i tak
<Mmike> doslo unutar mjesec dana :)
<Mmike> brijao sam da nece prije nove godine :D
<Vlado9A> Dobar dan
<BotaniCar> DIY , de link, ja stalno trazim nekaj novo takvo
<BotaniCar> ceksamo da se rebootam :)
<Mmike> wo, nisam platio parking
<Mmike> i sad platim
<Mmike> i veli 'ok'
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nije bas azuran parkirolovac
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://www.gearbest.com/rc-quadcopters/pp_226089.html
<Mmike> to sam skroz zaboravio da sam narucio
<Mmike> http://www.gearbest.com/solar-powered-toys/pp_350301.html
<Mmike> http://www.gearbest.com/action-toys/pp_16330.html
<Mmike> http://www.gearbest.com/action-toys/pp_13633.html
<BotaniCar> :) Pitaj me da uzmes 2 komada, kad ces iduci put neki taki drekec uzimat, thx ! :)
<jelly> Shipping Cost: $0.07 to Croatia # nema free shipping?! pass...
<BotaniCar> cheapo :)
<BotaniCar> O, pa kaj je ovo: ubunturac mi uzeo 7GB swapa :) 
<BotaniCar> I svu memoriju, jasno. Ostavio sam ga da 5 dana idla. chrome i thunderbird popizdili, nda i evolution na trecem mjestu :) 
<BotaniCar> btw, smem rula :)
<jelly> smem?
<BotaniCar> https://www.selenic.com/smem/
<BotaniCar> % prikaz zauzeca swapa mi je posebno sexy :)
<BotaniCar> Dakle, vele da su zene koje su uklonile slijepo crijevo i/ili krajnike, do 54% plodnije :) 
<BotaniCar> uzorak od 500k zena 
<ruthr> jos da ima ko plodit
<BotaniCar> Dobrog radnika treba i dobro platiti ! :)
<ruthr> da platit .. sve bi one savrsenog princa 
<ruthr> 100 u 1 
<ruthr> jel mogu iptablesi ili koji vec vrag ima na linuxu definirat qos da hocu za svaku ip adresu x.x.x.x/24 da ima up/down recimo 2/1Mbit/s
<BotaniCar> koji linux ? 
<ruthr> ma koji god .. nebitno mi al da svaka ip ima 2/1
<ruthr> recimo
<BotaniCar> ovo http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/208450/how-to-configure-qos-per-ip-basis#208455 ? 
<BotaniCar> Ako trebas gui, uzmi shorewall ili kaj je vec popularno ovih dana, svi vec godinama imaju klikalice za to. 
<ruthr> jel to isprobano .. ? znaci necu da ima 3/1 ili 5/2 ili sto ja znam koliko ako nije mreza opterecena ili je .. 
<jelly> najbolje pitaj na #netfilter 
<jelly> hmm, kineski klon ruskog yottaphone 2, "yotaphone 2" za $150
<BotaniCar> ruthr: to je jedini ( za koji znam ) nacin QoS-anja , osim tc-a, za linux u zadnjih 20 godina. Mozes e reci da je isprobano
<BotaniCar> jel' na ubuntuju, po defaultu, trim negdje pishe log ? 
<ruthr> ok . tnx .. 
<jelly> http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/hBXsuxbB9LpllB9RQIPAAEbTd-b/doc.html?utm_campaign=cm160816
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni je koncept full simpatican, mjerkao sam da si ga kupim, ali bluetooth 4.1 mi je bio must. Nda, i bio je malo skup kad sam gledao. 
<BotaniCar> Aha, ovo je klon! :) 
<BotaniCar> Pardon
<ruthr> i sto ces sa ekranom na pozadini ?
<BotaniCar> meni taj ekran na pozadini daje 80% informacija koje inace kroz dan trazim od telefona. 
<BotaniCar> I citat' knjige, jasno ! :) 
<ruthr> a to su .. koliko je sati i kak je vruce u zg ? :P
<BotaniCar> Umalo. Koliko je sati, kalendar, propusteni pozivi/poruke. 
<BotaniCar> sve to za frakciju struje potrebne da uopce upalim klasican displej
<BotaniCar> Isuse, kak se izrazavam .. 
<ruthr> pa to vidis isto i na prednjem 
<BotaniCar> "frakcija struje":) 
<BotaniCar> Vidim, ali mi je "skuplje" za bateriju.
<BotaniCar> I slabije to vidim na suncu
<ruthr> a mislis da ne trosti vise ako mora 2 lcd-a ganjat 
<BotaniCar> ovo iza nije LCD
<ruthr> nego ?
<BotaniCar> Kindl spika
<ruthr> pa da ga jebes mora trosit struju i da je neznam kaj :)
<BotaniCar> Trosi, mjerljivo manje. I paperwhite spika je da bez naprezanja vidis citat' i na najgorem suncu. Nije puno, ali meni su to killer featuri 
<BotaniCar> Gle, veli da i karte rade na EPD displeju ! 
<BotaniCar> jao, i wireless charging <3
<ruthr> sve to ljepo pise na papiru .. a kad kupim onda mi ni 24h ne drzi baterija 
<ruthr> a pise do neznam koliko sati ..
<BotaniCar> Imas vec i recenzije kupaca, ako te to brine. 
<ruthr> zanimljiv mob u svakom slucaju 
<BotaniCar> Sad isti takav ekran na frizider i ne treba mi vise monitor 90% vremena :)
<ruthr> ma samo da pokemone mogu vatat i dobar je
<BotaniCar> Ako se uspijes ulogirati :) 
<ruthr> ma radi sad to .. sredili 
<BotaniCar> ja najvise pokemona ulovim kad samo upalim pokemone , dok sjedim doma na terasi :) Uvijek mi jedan bude na parkingu. Onda odem s malim 45 minuta u setnju i ulovim samo zuljeve na nogama :)
<ruthr> ko i ja .. u stanu ih povatam najvise 
<obrut> s cim se vi zabavljate... :P
<ruthr> priznaj i ti imas pikacuuuaa
<obrut> ma sve sam ih povato :)
<obrut> bas me zanima koji bi mi bio score da to igram obzirom na to koliko i kamo se skicem :)
<vileni> bolje bi u ingressu prosao
<vileni> ovdje samo grindas
<ruthr> obrut probaj pa ces znat
<obrut> ma nema sanse da instaliram te spijunske pizdarije
<ruthr> hmm . ak si vjeran svojoj onda se nemas cega bojat 
<BotaniCar> Instaliraj zeni ! Odmah dobijes i izgovor da joj povremeno uzmes mobitel na provjeru :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: koliko vidim mozda i nije klon, nego last ditch effort da se izgubi manje novaca
<BotaniCar> jelly: kako god, kupujes ? 
<jelly> tesko, uvalio mi je buraz oneplus one (a htio je uvaliti i oneplus x)
<BotaniCar> taj tvoj buraz, jel usvaja ? 
<jelly> sad se navikavam na ogromni uredjaj
<jelly> ne, al necu ni pricati o smartwatchu ;-)
<jelly> (lazem, garmin vivoactive hr, vodootporan do 10 atm)
<BotaniCar> Nemrem se domisliti "smart" funkciji koju zelim na satu. Prestao sam nositi sat s prvim mobitelom, sad mi je skroz neprirodno ovo kud stvari idu s pametnim wearablesima :)
<BotaniCar> Jel se bar zna spojit' na bocu za ronjenje, pa da vidim koliko imam zraka, ili nekaj fakat korisno ? 
<jelly> to nije sat, to je gps, heart rate i step counter koji eto i vrijeme pokazuje
<BotaniCar> Ima to neki marketplace, da ga nakrcas djidjama koje se tebi dopadaju ili je as-is ? 
<BotaniCar> El ga mogu spojit s dronom/friziderom/spomenutom bocom za kisik ? 
<BotaniCar> oovog brojaca otkucaja i koraka se bojim, ne treba mi nepobitan dokaz da nezdravo zivim ! :)
<jelly> da ako isti podrzavaju ANT+ standard
<BotaniCar> O, to je vec interesantno. 
<jelly> djubre me tjera da se krecem, svakih sat vremena
<jelly> tj. pokusava ;-)
<BotaniCar> Kaj, zapisti i veli "mrcino, potrosio si 0 kalorija u zadnjih 60 minuta" ? 
<jelly> ima garminov marketplace i API i SDK
<Mmike> jelly: i ka sad, fly no more, ever?
<jelly> Mmike: a kak bi ga vratio
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako ima API/SDK, to je to. Fora. 
<Mmike> jelly: pa pise tamo da ima backup neki od prosle godine
<Mmike> kad se osh ulogirat, jel
<jelly> Mmike: ja se nisam ni ulogirao :-)
<jelly> kad se promijenio host key
<jelly> prosla godina je ok sto se mene tice
<Mmike> Mozda bi i uspio ponovno prebaciti prastare podatke od prije preseljenja (10 mj 2013)
<Mmike> ako su ti diskovi jos zivi, ali iskreno ne vidim vise smisla trosenja vremena i resursa 
<Mmike> na to.
<Mmike> to veli walter
<ivoks> kakav je to hosting koji ti sjebe cijeli server
<jelly> 2013 je prosla godina?
<jelly> ivoks: jeftin
<jelly> mislis da smo mi jedini customer cije podatke su izgubili? :-)
<BotaniCar> Ima negdje postmortem analiza koja bi objasnila takav sjeb, jelly  ? 
<ivoks> mozda ima, ali sigurno nemaju pristup tome
<jelly> BotaniCar: nekakav katastrofalni sjeb raid polja je bio u igri
<jelly> do I care?  Nope
<jelly> jebes providera koji nema backup
<BotaniCar> A mislim, kad tak sjebes, neces puno izgubiti ako se u kasnijoj analizi pokaze da si sjebao na nacin koji se moze sprijeciti da se ponovi, a mozes dobti jer ,eto, ne kenjas. 
<BotaniCar> jelly: to si vec napisao, nisu dali vise detalja ? 
<jelly> al sam sam si kriv, za druge makinje u oblaku imam svoj nekakav backup
<BotaniCar> :) Uvijek smo si sami krivi :)
<jelly> ili cu ga sad napraviti ;-)
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> backupiraj u drugi oblak, jasno :) 
<BotaniCar> Akoje moguce na onaj amazonov glacier, tak da mozes u mirovinu ako pokrenes restore :)
<jelly> backupiram na externi disk koji stoji doma ili u ofisu spojen 24/7
<jelly> Mmike: od svega toga ja bi da mail adrese rade, ostalo mi je nebitno
<jelly> paypal koji mi je kriticni servis sam tek ove godine prebacio sa @srk.fer.hr na nes drugo (ko da sam znao ;-)
<jelly> a sad nemam email za... IMDB account, i jos neke prastare stvari na koje sam se prijavio prije ~2009
<BotaniCar> :D sad protrci kroz password manager da vidis u koliko iteracija se spominje fly :) nadam se da broj ne bude dvoznamenkast :)
<Mmike> jelly: ditto
<Mmike> nemam nist gore bitno
<Mmike> osim getmyip.php :)
<Mmike> pa mi sad widgeti ne rade :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: tad je password manager bio gpg -d passwds.pgp |grep fly 
<jelly> i gpg -e passwds; shred passwds
<BotaniCar> dobro, taj segment si od onda zanovio ( jesi, jeld' da jesi ), ipak passworde trajbas svaki dan :) 
<jelly> no comment ;-)
<BotaniCar> :-)
<BotaniCar> if it workie, don't touchie 
<jelly> (donekle, taj .gpg fajl je sad u encfs direktoriju, ak neko ukrade komp al iscupa iz struje nemre do njega
<BotaniCar> HA !
<jelly> ha, antispam je konacno poceo hvatati popustplus
<jelly> Subject: [SPAM:#####] ❤ 2 dana [SARAJEVO] film festivala za 399 kn ❤
<jelly> ne moram ih vise rucno blokirat
<BotaniCar> Dancima isto puca sistem po shavovima, nema dost' djece, nece welfare state moci jos dugo ovako :( 
<jelly> to se rijesi importom i intergracijom
<BotaniCar> Dugorocno je mozda i bolje tako, za bazen gena. Treba se malo sve izmijesati.
<jelly> pa onda iducu generaciju imas male crne, smedje i zute dance
<jelly> ali se ponasaju i identificiraju kao danci, jer im idealno nece dati da se izoliraju (kao sto se desava u recimo .fr)
<BotaniCar> Kako bilo, sad Danci imaju akciju u kojoj ja mogu ( kao djed) kupiti svom sinu i snahi karte za "aktivan" godisnji odmor :) Veli reklama "get your kids a active vacation and become a grandfather in 9 months" :) 
<BotaniCar> Kaj jih muci i o cem razmisljaju <3
<jelly> japanci tu imaju puno veci problem
<jelly> tamo kultura sprecava imigraciju i mijesanje
<BotaniCar> ja za getoizaciju ne gledam dalje od sesveta/dubrave. Ekipa koja u 4 generacije jos nije usvojila jezik drzave u kojoj biva, a kamoli da napusti naglasak starog kraja :)
<jelly> *cough*kozari bok*cough*
<BotaniCar> A japanci, to si namjerno rade, da ih pol pomre, i dalje je guzva :) 
<jelly> lol
<BotaniCar> Pa kaj ne ? Da se depopuliraju danas za 50% jos uvijek bi spavali u lijesovima :)
<jelly> samo zato sto nece zivit u planini
<BotaniCar> Jel to neki subjektivni razlog ili se boje zbog potresa ? 
<ivoks> popustplus me iritira
<ivoks> google ga trpa u spam odavno
<jelly> japan je ko da od hrvatske imas samo dalmaciju i zagoru, nes malo obale i sve ostalo planine
<ivoks> i japan potice seks
<jelly> ivoks: meni i dalje salju na sistemsku adresu od njuz servera, al uredno u footeru pise da to nije spam nego da sam se PRIJAVIO nekad negdje :-)
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/SPORTbible/videos/2037693133042875/
<jelly> da, sigurno sam prijavio news -at- firma, to sigurno niste harvestali iz prastarih clanaka...
<jelly> povremeno ih stavim na 4xx tempreject u nadi da ce im se zapuniti queue
<BotaniCar> <3 evil <3
<ivoks> netko prodaje te adrese
<ivoks> ja sam skuzio da kad dobijem na jednu, onda dobijem na sve
<ivoks> nepovezane domene
<jelly> nema koristi, kao ni 5xx, jer nakon promjene IP adrese ili envelope-from i dalje salju istim korisnicima
<jelly> bio sam pristojan i blokirao po (ip + envelope sender) za slucaj da ima legitimnog maila sa njihovih servera
<BotaniCar> ti se fakat potrudis 
<jelly> vjerojatno vise ne bum, nit $employera nit sendera nije briga za deliverability i kvalitetu mail usluge
<jelly> nafrljit antispam agresivno do daske i radit nes pametno
<BotaniCar> Potpisujem. Damage control tek po prijavi problema.
<jelly> i kad je bio do daske bila je jedna prijava mjesecno
<jelly> samo prestrikat da ne radi after-queue nego za vrijeme smtp konekcije, da ne dropa potiho
<jelly> "before-queue"
<jelly> hm, kad je prije izasao debian 7.11
<jelly> i jdk 7u111, valjda dok sam bio na godisnjem
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT7KKxoAvvk
<datase> YouTube: Rimac Concept One vs LaFerrari - 0:06:53 - 3220 views - 458 likes / 2 dislikes
<vileni> to su na ZTZ pisti vozili
<vileni> s obzirom da je tesla 7seater, impresivno se drzi
<CrazyLemon> indeed
<vileni> a laferrari je failao start gadno
<CrazyLemon> u prvom pokusaju da..u drugom je spot on
<vileni> u drugom pokusaju je dobar
<vileni> da
<vileni> svejedno je malo brzi
<vileni> impresivno
<BotaniCar> Im'o sam ja LaFerrarri u par igrica, tesko je perfect start pogodit' :) 
<CrazyLemon> ali koliko je ovaj concept one mali.. mislio sam to nešto veče ali kraj tesle izgleda kao igračka :)
<vileni> pa tesla je poveci auto
<vileni> sedan vise klase
<hrvojem_> vileni: sta nije model x 7 seater, a ne S ?
<vileni> hrvojem_: za X ni neznam
<vileni> ali S je isto
<vileni> ima 2 sjedala u bunkeru, "djecja"
<vileni> http://oppositelock.kinja.com/2013-tesla-model-s-85kwh-the-oppositelock-review-8-1305984750/1309080747
<Mmike> vileni: kak si ti zadovoljan sluskama svojim?
<vileni> Mmike: koristio ih 2 puta i to za pozive
<vileni> i ok su
<BotaniCar> #onokad pobrises sve logove ( ne , nisam ostavio ni zadnjih tjedan dana ) na centralnom logging serveru jer klijent nije odobrio da mu dokupis jos diska :) 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT7KKxoAvvk
<datase> YouTube: Rimac Concept One vs LaFerrari - 0:06:53 - 4088 views - 579 likes / 5 dislikes
<nvucinic> da
<Mmike> ivoks: de je to snimano, znas li?
<vileni> pa gore je napisano
<vileni> na ZTZ
<ivoks> izgleda kao pleso
<vileni> ja bi 99% rekao da je ZTZ, posto sam izgorio puno previse puta gledajuci takve utrke tamo
<vileni> a i znam da je rimac vise puta tamo testirao
<Mmike> ZTZ ?
<vileni> i da, jos je homologirao tu stazu kod FIA da bi mogao oboriti svjetske rekorde za elektricne aute u hrvatskojž
<Mmike> vileni: ocemo kartingat ovih dana?
<vileni> Mmike: isprike, izgleda da je to sad ZTC velika gorica :)
<hbogner> cefinitivno ZTC aka ZTZ
<Mmike> sto je ZTZ
<vileni> da, vise nije zavod izgleda
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> a sto je ZTC ?
<vileni> centar
<hbogner> zrakoplovno tehnicki centar
<hbogner> ex zavod
<Mmike> de je to?
<vileni> pa velika gorica
<hbogner> Mmike, bivsi zmaj kod velike gorice
<vileni> tamo se organizirao streetrace godinama
<hbogner> http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=16/45.7183/16.0899
 * Mmike ne zna di je to
<hbogner> radio sam sa bivsom firmom nesto u ZTC-u
<hbogner> Mmike, imas katu :D
<vileni> Mmike: ti bi na spanskom vozio?
<hbogner> zadnji put kad smo bili tmao su testirali helikopter nakon remonta, test motora i elisa
<Mmike> vileni: pa da, dok je jos lijepo vrijeme
<Mmike> bolje/draze mi je tamo
<vileni> hbogner: kako testirali?
<hbogner> *katu/kartu
<Mmike> hbogner: ma, trazim ravnicu di bi gume testirao
<hbogner> Mmike, tamo testiraj ako trazis ravnicu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja slikam zaustavni put ! :) 
<hbogner> vileni, spojila ga ekipa senzore i full gas a elise na nula, samo da se vrte u prazno, bez nagiba
<Mmike> hbogner: kaj smijem tamo doc sam tak?
<vileni> najvjerojatnije ne
<vileni> iako ljudi pjesace onuda stalno
<vileni> oni bi ti prvi pozvali policiju :)
<hbogner> u centar nikako nesmijes, ni pjesice a kamoli s autom
<hbogner> a na pistu ispred neznam kava su pravila pristupa, bi smo bili smao unutar ograde, ali sletali su tad tamo taman neki avioni vani na pisti
<hbogner> ili su ih rulali na pleso, neznam
<hbogner> ali su ih vukli van na tu stazu
<jelly> program plus # https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=577d-sibH6U&t=3m13s
<datase> YouTube: Queen A Kind Of Magic Bass Cover With Notes & Tablature - 0:04:21 - 23189 views - 316 likes / 2 dislikes
<obrut> jelly: to Newman svira :)
<obrut> al nije bas neka bas dionica
<jelly> nije, al je bila u spici nocnog programa prije 30 godina
<obrut> ja preferiram ovakve bas dionce :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBkp8YiLE-s
<datase> YouTube: [Bass cover]　Spain by Chick Corea - 0:02:52 - 129766 views - 668 likes / 22 dislikes
<obrut> al jos stvari koje je u Return to forever napisao Stanley Clarke...
<Hrki> pozdrav, e kako je ovo moguce ?? oba dva kompa spojena u mrezu pingam ima servera "DELLSERV" , jedan komp dobije respond sa 192.168.0.1 (sto je tocno) dok drugi nemre dobiti respond jer pinga IP adresu (10.x.x.x)
<Hrki> sjeban je dns ovom drugom ili sta?
<Hrki> aj probat cu ugasit ip6 mozda to pomogne
<vileni> posto su ti odgovori sa ipv4 tesko da ipv6 ima utjecaja
<vileni> usporedi dns postavke na doticnima
<Hrki> je dobro velis, opet ista stvar
<Hrki> ajde da vidim dns
<Hrki> vileni: dns postavke su bile iste, sad kad sam ponovo ukljucio ip6 mi je proradilo, na oba kompa pinga sa 0.1
<Hrki> nije mi jasno ali eto, radi :D
<Hrki> vidic cu kak se se sutra ponasat
<jelly> stos je sto dns nije jedina opcija za name resolving na linuxu
<jelly> vec se u retku za hosts u /etc/nsswitch.conf moze referencirat "files" (/etc/hosts), "dns", "mdns" (avahi/zeroconf), myhostname (systemd) itd
<jelly> danas je Debian dan, cini se. https://wiki.debian.org/DebianDay/2016
<jelly> https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/4xyxmt/51nbs_x320x330_coming_available_today_thread_4/ ovi kinezi su se stvarno potrudili
<Hrki> jelly: kaj je mocno tu ?
<Hrki> meni izgleda ko laptop kakav ima moj stari XD
<jelly> Hrki: mocno je sto je X220 sa pristojnom tipkonicom, a full hd mat ekranom 
<jelly> izgleda kao stari laptop zato sto jest, osim ekrana
<SilverSpace> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/08/16/intel-joule-board-powered-by-ubuntu-core/
<obrut> taj joule malo previse kosta
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-17
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> eh Dubrava ima više olimpijskih medalja nego cjela hrvatska zajedno
<ivoks> pa ne znam bas
<ivoks> split se dobro drzi isto
<ivoks> u dubravi su samo dvije
<ivoks> sve ostale su iz splita :)
<obrut> Dubrava republika
<SilverSpace> ivoks: tri
<SilverSpace> sve u svemu dobro se drzimo koliko se ulaze u te nase sportase
<jelly> yay, oneplus zakrpao na android security patch level: August 2016
<Mmike> KISA KISA KISA KISA :D
<vileni> Mmike: reklo bi se da nisi biciklom na poslu
<vileni> :)
<dodobas> oh pomoz bože ...
<Mmike> vileni: ma jok danas
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> recenica s jednog naseg portala
<ivoks> Ima jedno od prirodnih čudesa: ružičasto žalo, koje se vazda nađe na popisu desetorih najčudesnijih plaža na svijetu, kao i naš Zlatni rat.
<Mmike> Ne kuzim fascinaciju tim zlatnim ratom.
<Mmike> Soder-plaza k'o i njih 1000
<Mmike> guba je samo gledati ga iz zraka
<ivoks> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/maps-and-graphics/mapped-where-the-world-wants-to-travel/
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> ta slika prva
<ivoks> to je murter :)
<jelly> nije mi jasno zaš chrome na ubuntu radi 99% ok sa vmware web clientom, a isti chrome na debianu kenja (i nakon namještanja localeta)
<ivoks> sto tocno ne radi?
<BotaniCar> Ima tko nekg u Zagrebu s kombijem ? Platio bi da mi odveze kauc do odlagalista. 
<ivoks> kenny08: ^ ?
<kenny08> kada?
<kenny08> Imam ja :)
<BotaniCar> kenny08: cetvrtak ili petak, bilo koje doba dana ( u kojem odlagaliste radi). 
<BotaniCar> Jel ti to odgovara ? 
<kenny08> Mislim da rade do 20h, gdje je kauc?
<BotaniCar> U Sesvetama, odlagaliste je u Jelkovcu. Reci koji ti dan odgovara , pa cu ih nazvati i provjeriti od/do kada su tamo 
<kenny08> Super, blizu mi je kombi :) U cet nakon posla idem do ikee, pa ako rade do 20h mozemo u cet oko 19h
<BotaniCar> Sec, idem delegirat' zenu da nazove. 
<kenny08> moze
<BotaniCar> Zauzeto je, molim za jos malo strpljenja. 
<kenny08> Sve pet... Izgleda da rade do 22h :| ako sam dobro vidio http://www.cistoca.hr/default.aspx?id=352
<BotaniCar> ma, zovem ( OK; zena zove )jer mi je covjek u rpethodnom razgovoru doslovno rekao da ne vjerujem webu. 
<kenny08> :)
<BotaniCar> Veli  da su taMO :) mogu dalje na /msg ? 
<hbogner> jeej, switcham upstart->systemd
<BotaniCar> Dakle, pred ~3 mjeseca smo poceli s spektrografskim uzorkovanjem cokolada, testirali smo jednu verziju spektrometra. Ono sto je interesantno je koliko se kemijski sastav cokolade promijenio izmedju dva mjerenja ( uzorke smo nakon kupnje u trgovini otvorili, klasificirali i umjerili, nakon toga su pohranjeni u uvjetima koje zadaje proizvodjac,Istovjetna procedura mjerenja je ponovljena s vremenskim odmakom )
<BotaniCar> Uredjaj nam je rekao da uzorkujemo krivu tvar kad smo htjeli u isti model dodati uzorke iz novog mjerenja :)
<BotaniCar> Poanta: pojedite cokoladu cim ju otvorite. 
<obrut> BotaniCar: daj nadji takvo istrazivanje i za sladoled... pokusavam zeni objasnit da kutiju sladoleda treba odma pojest jer ce se pokvarit :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: isto vrijedi, sladoled kao jedan od sastojaka koristi choksu. 
<BotaniCar> ( cokoladni, jel ) :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: ako rasprava postane zustra, imam i vizualizaciju, posaljem grafove :)
<obrut> ok :)
<BotaniCar> Pokrili smo 30 najzastupljenijih ducanskih choksi, mozda nadjem mjeru za tvoju omiljenu cokoladu :) 
<SilverSpace> cokolada je stetna za zdravlje
<SilverSpace> rucak
<obrut> rucak se vec probavlja
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sve sto sam citao govori suprotno. Coksa je super, sranja koja uvaljaju unutra nisu 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jedino 90% coksa je ok 
<BotaniCar> potpisujem. Spustio bi trenutno kriterije i na onu od 75%
<SilverSpace> ovo sve drugo je secer i druga sranja
<SilverSpace> iz lidla te visoko postotne nisu lose
<hbogner> ja danas u lidlu uzeo coko namaz sa 13% ljesnjaka, fin je
<hbogner> na akciji 18kn
<obrut> hbogner: cim ga otvoris, zlicu u ruke i do kraja :)
<hbogner> :D
<dodobas> prije bih rekao da je 13‰ ... al ok :)
<vileni> hbogner: probaj si onaj coko+peanut namaz
<hbogner> dodobas, pise 13% a i finije je od onih drugih na kojima pise 2-5%
<hbogner> vileni, samo ovaj u plasticnoj teglici koja lici na nutelinu teglicu
<jelly> vileni: ili kupis posebno ovo posebno kikiriki maslas
<vileni> jelly: ma to je dosadno :)
 * jelly PRIMIJETIO da vindijin mali puding (vise) nema zelatinu kao sastojak nego E407 (neki kurac od alge)
<jelly> vege approved, odma kupio par komada
<jelly> sad, ako u proizodnji koriste cetku od mrtve zivotinje za mijesanje... to ne pise :-)
 * BotaniCar zamislja alge s malim penisima 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ha ha ha ha ha
<ivoks> joj... neki dan jeo palacinke
<ivoks> s nutelom, orasima i pudingom od vanilije
<ivoks> samo zato jer se moze
<BotaniCar> Samo me jedno muci, da li su orasi bili u komadu ili mljeveni ?: D
<ivoks> mljeveni
<ivoks> veli HDZ:
<ivoks> Gospodarski sektor suočen je s nepredvidljivim promjenama uvjeta poslovanja, složenim zakonodavnim okvirom, stalnim poreznim promjenama te dugim i sporim pravnim procedurama.
<ivoks> stoga predlazu promjenu zakona i nove porezne stope
<ivoks> ;-)
<SilverSpace> fora je doma imati formicarium 
<BotaniCar> E, RBA :) Placem :) Prvo moras dati set credentialsa da se logiras - OK,onda napravis par naloga i trazi autorizaciju - OK. Onda trazis potvrde placanja na email, pa za to trazi trecu autentifikaciju - NOT OK 
<ivoks> hm, ovi politicki programi
<ivoks> svi ce napraviti sve
<ivoks> nitko nece reci 'gle, glupo je imati brodogradilista, pa cemo ih srusiti'
<BotaniCar> Zadnje kaj sam cuo je da je obecano 180k radnih mjesta :) Koliko je to novih agencija :) 
<ivoks> ili 'kakva jebena zeljeznica do svakog sela'
<ivoks> ajde, rekli su da nece favorizirati velike firme vise
<BotaniCar> Mhmm :) 
<sillyslux> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/novi-luksuzni-raj-za-mlade-bogatase-na-obonjan-u-glamurozni-kamp-imucni-gosti-stizu-od-petka/4580987/#&gid=4580948&pid=4580831
<sillyslux> camp ac
<ivoks> prije smo imali reforme
<ivoks> pa smo imali porezne reforme
<ivoks> pa sad imamo cjelovite porezne reforme
<ivoks> sljedeci put cemo imati zasigurne cjelovite porezne reforme
<ivoks> sta znaci 'cjelovita reforma'
<ivoks> ti srca
<BotaniCar> Da se ja sluzim tim izrazom znacila bi "zapoceta i provedena do kraja" , ali to sigurno nije njihova interpretacija 
<ivoks> Izradit ćemo kartu mogućih investicija u cijeloj Hrvatskoj s popisom troškova ulaganja, dozvola koje je potrebno ishoditi te poticaja koji se daju za realizaciju projekata.
<ivoks> nova agencija
<ivoks> da imas sredjene zemljisne knjige karta bi bila samo 'export drzavnih a neiskoristenih dobara' tipka
<ivoks> al ne, ajmo eksperimentirati sa HD signalom
<ivoks> Provest ćemo petogodišnji projekt u vrijednosti od 375 milijuna kuna za stipendije s posebnim naglaskom na STEM područje, čime će se izdvojeni iznos za stipendiranje studenata gotovo udvostručiti jer ćemo imati dodatnih 75 milijuna kuna godišnje.
<sillyslux> <ivoks> s nutelom, orasima i pudingom od vanilije
<sillyslux> jeli to sve u jednoj palacinki?
<ivoks> da
<sillyslux> mjesano=
<sillyslux> ?
<ivoks> hrpa novih troskova... ali odakle ce namaknuti novac
<BotaniCar> Od tebe, vise nego od mene :( 
<sillyslux> moze to i jos i s bananama
<ivoks> ima i to
<ivoks> ima banana, kokos, nutela
<ivoks> Kod ﬁzičkih osoba ovu vrstu ulaganja poticat ćemo odbijanjem 30% iznosa ulaganja od porezne osnovice poreza na dohodak ako startup uspije, odnosno 60% ako startup ne uspije.
<sillyslux> haha kako se definira uspjeh startupa?
<sillyslux> s exitom?
<ivoks> i koji kufer slavonija mora biti oranica
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> zasto oni bas moraju raditi kruh?
<BotaniCar> Znaci, ako se sjebes ce te opaliti za samo 40% poreza ? Pa kaj su na glavu pali ? Jebo te, zakaj ne 100% na fail ? Sebe si ulozio u to-nesto
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zelenila bi meni slavonija od marihuane i biljki koje mozemo izvest' 
<ivoks> zas ne bi tamo bio IT?
<ivoks> zasto ako sam ja slavonac, svi me gledaju ko seljaka?
<ivoks> zasto? zasto drzava bas hoce da slavonija radi kruh?
<BotaniCar> Kak mislis ? Neki proizvodni pogoni ? Steta je to, dobre uvijete za poljoprivredu nemas svugdje, a IT je danas takav da je radno mjesto doma. 
<BotaniCar> Bed je fokusiranje na psenici,krumpiru i sranjima koja se mogu jeftino i uvest'
<BotaniCar> Ima bilja koje se prodaje skuplje nego mnogosta, sjetimo se da je trgovina zacina oduvijek profitabilna 
<BotaniCar> Ima ona ekipa koja 100% proizvodnje kamilice lansira van, i tak
<Hrki> vileni: onaj dns problem od jucer, nemogu vjerovati danas opet krivo resolva iako su DNS postavke iste na oba kompa
<vileni> Hrki: sto je na tim kompovima?
<Hrki> os, ali nemsijem priznati koji
 * BotaniCar pokaze prstom na ##windows
<ruthr_> pada kisa u ZG ?
<SilverSpace> rut: ne sunce grije
<BotaniCar> U krivom sam Zagrebu
<BotaniCar> U ovom mojem je chemerno i sivo, ne pada trenutno 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, SilverSpace nije u zagrebu, on je na Dubravu
<BotaniCar> Olimpijsko selo <3
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: jebo te proizvodni pogoni
<ivoks> to je isto floskula 'tvornice!'
<ivoks> 'proizvodne pogone!'
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nisam tvrdio, pitao sam na sto mislis
<ivoks> drzava treba prestati misliti za ljude i dati im da sami kroje svoju sudbinu
<ivoks> ako netko hoce pokrenuti kajak biznis u slavoniji, pa nek proba
<BotaniCar> To je jedan pristup, drugi je drzavni intervencionizam. Oba dokazano rade. 
<ivoks> drzava mu treba omoguciti da sto lakse proba
<ivoks> i ako ne uspije, da brzo moze probati nesto drugo
<ivoks> jer nikad ne znas gdje je zlatna koka
<BotaniCar> Slazem se, zato sam gore napisao da bi oprost poreza na fail trebao biti 100%
<ivoks> svi imaju velike planove
<SilverSpace> medvescak dobro izgleda u ovim pripremnim utakmicama
<ivoks> a nama treba ekipa koja ne zeli stalno neki drek mijenjati
<BotaniCar> ivoks: i dalje nisam na cistom , na kakav IT u Slavoniji si mislio, a da ti trebaju oranice ? 
<rut> branje metvice 
<rut> a da wifi pokriva polja da mozes surfat
<rut> i brat usput
<BotaniCar> rut: ti si dole, jel sad ITKo ista sto nije krumpir, psenica i kukuruz ? 
<BotaniCar> wifi na oranici je zgodan. Isprobavao sam neke IoT pizdarije za navodnjavanje, korisnije su kad su na internetima
<rut> ma muffin kakvi biznisi .... svi gledaju da kradu i zajebu drzavu .. otvore firmu .. dignu poticaje kredite a onda zatvore i otvore novu 
<BotaniCar> rut: pitam za ona dva cudaka za koje si samo cuo da postoje, sto oni sade ? :D
<BotaniCar> Ako odgovoris "marihuanu" trazit cu te broj telefona :)
<rut> ma neznam ja na koga ti mislis 
<rut> budi precizniji
<BotaniCar> na poljoprivrednike vulgaris. Znas onu ekipu koja je bila pre glupa da rasproda sve i ode u Njemacku ? Njih :) 
<rut> pa ovi mali imaju taman da sami prezive . ovi nesto veci biznis vide u uvozu iz angole a na deklaraciji made in HR .. a ovi veci trpaju depove na eu fondovima
<BotaniCar> Znaci, ni slova o tome da netko pokusa posaditi nesto nesvakidasnje i frknut' van ? 
<BotaniCar> Steta ;(
<ivoks> nasi ljudi su takvi
<ivoks> ...tak da meni tu sad radi amerikanka
<rut> a sto da sade ljudi kad im za prvoklasnu psenicu svrstavaju po novom u hranu za stoku 
<ivoks> dok nasi ne nauce radu i postenju
<BotaniCar> Rekao si, uzas , jos volontira :)
<ivoks> volontira, ali me kosta
<dodobas> ivoks: jesi joj pokazao hot-dog ? :)
<BotaniCar> rut: napisao sam gore, znam za ekipu koja ne moze proizvesti toliko kamilice koliko je mogu prodati.
<ivoks> rut: pa jel ih netko sili da se bave poljoprivredom?
<rut> ocemo u biznis sa kamilicom 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nadam se da ju ne hranis k'o sebe, bude se vratila debela k'o prototip Americanke :) 
<ivoks> nije njoj lose
<ivoks> u subotu po murteru
<ivoks> u nedjelju po paklenici
<ivoks> u ponedjeljak na vrgadu
<ivoks> utorak na krku
<ivoks> danas na kornate
<ivoks> sutra na plazu
<rut> ivoks a sto da rade drugo kad samo zemlju imaju 
<ivoks> pa od subote opet isto
<BotaniCar> rut: ne radim nista sto ne mogu nadzirati , daleko mi je Slavonija
<ivoks> rut: dakle, imaju vise od onih koji su krenuli u IT a nisu ni zemlju imali
<ivoks> 'samo zelju imaju'
<ivoks> jadni
<ivoks> siromasni
<ivoks> nijemac i amer bi ubio za zemlju
<ivoks> u biti, ubijaju :)
<BotaniCar> Znam znacajnu kolicinu poljoprivrednika koji vole tu sljaku. Bed je sto imaju nerealna ocekivanja da ce drzava odrediti sto da rade i da ce drzava sve kupiti, pa dalje nek preprodaje sama. 
<rut> ivoks nitko nije reko da su siromasi .. imaju za sebe i od toga zive . al nemaju $$$$$$ da kupuju okolo ko ti tvoji ameri 
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> tko je spominjao kupovinu
<rut> muffin svi oni prodaju to sto imaju vise manje .. al su smjesne pare koje dobe za to 
<BotaniCar> rut: vjerujem, zato i pitam da li je itko probao promijeniti asortiman. 
<ivoks> pa sta rade s tim novcima?
<ivoks> uloze u znanje? ili cigarete?
<BotaniCar> Frend presao na lubenice i uzgaja kalifornijske gliste ( poslijedicno prodaje humus ) , ubija lovu, pun je. 
<rut> muffin ne vjeruj puno pricama .. 
<BotaniCar> Sjedio s covjekom doma, pomag'o mu cuvat' lubenice, nisu to price
<ivoks> 'trebaju nam radna mjesta'
<ivoks> 'donesite nam radna mjesta'
<BotaniCar> Al, on je vidio da od kuruze "nema kruha"
<ivoks> floskule, parole
<BotaniCar> "Treba mi lako otplativ kredit za obrtnike i fiksni zakonski okvir" said nobody, ever (here)
<ivoks> da je drzava zajebana, je
<ivoks> al opet, sve se moze
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> svi bi nesto od drzave
<ivoks> i ja bi, samo jedno; da me ostavi na jebenom miru i da se sam pobrinem za svoj napredak :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: trebali bi obrte ukinuti i sve ih prebaciti u firme
<ivoks> u jdooe, tko ne zeli u doo
<ivoks> ha... lo draw otvara visio dokumente
<ivoks> lijepo.
<BotaniCar> Ma nek' to zovu kako hoce , samo nek' vam svima daju mira :)
<rut> ma svi muljaju sa drzavom .. ama bas svi .. nema ko ne mulja .. 
<ivoks> ja ne muljam
<rut> i ivoks mulja nesto al nesmije reci javno 
<ivoks> to je najlakse
<ivoks> nekoga optuziti i ne dati dokaze
<ivoks> i ne odgovarati
<ivoks> to je tako tipicno hrvatski
<ivoks> ko da si student politologije
<rut> pa tesko vjerovat da ni 1kn nisi izmuljo :)))))
<rut> bubam na loko voznji ;)
<ivoks> cak stovise
<ivoks> ni ne pisem si loko voznju
<ivoks> vise mi je to maltretiranja nego da cu nesto ustediti
<ivoks> a drzavu kreditiram
<ivoks> a ne ona mene
<rut> operateri kradu $$$$$$$$ od drzave
<rut> poljoprivrednici isto .. 
<rut> ma nema ko ne krade
<rut> odavno je izvuceno sveee .. ovo sad se odrzava krediti na krediti i prodajom firmi zemlje itd itd ..
<ivoks> ma joj
<ivoks> kako onda sve ostale drzave svijeta stvaraju novu vrijednost
<ivoks> sve se moze, samo treba prestati kmecati
<rut> ja bih jos digo pdv i sve moguce poreze tak dugo dok se ne prestane krast i muljat drzavu 
<ivoks> tek tada bi se kralo
<ivoks> ti bi se dobro snasao u sjevernoj koreji
<rut> i postrozio kazne .. sve ti se uzme i mars u zatvor 
<ivoks> pa tako je sad
<rut> ma vraga je tako
<ivoks> ako ti ne pise 'Izlaz' iznad vratiju, 50.000kn kazne
<rut> hmm . kak to u mojoj firmi ne pise ? 
<ivoks> ne pise nigdje
<rut> osim zabranjeno pusenje 
<ivoks> kao sto ne pise ni 'Vatrogasni aparat' iznad vatrogasnog aparata
<ivoks> ta dva znaka ako nemas - 100.000kn kazne
<rut> https://postimg.org/image/8pz1zl2v3/
<rut> eto vidis da varas drzavu ako nemas to 
<rut> moja firma ne vara :)
<rut> stvarno amerikanku imas u ZG da radi ?
<ivoks> ne varam drzavu
<ivoks> ne tvrdim da imam
<ivoks> tvrdim da nemam
<ivoks> kao sto i tvrdim da ne lupam 'Likvidirano' pecat na primljeni racun
<ivoks> ja svjesno krsim zakon po tom pitanju
<ivoks> namjerno.
<ivoks> cak sam rekao knjigovodji ako dodje inspekcija i pocne raditi probleme, da me pozovu pa cu svjesno pociniti jos gori prekrsaj
<rut> ma dobro .. pusti sad to .. radis za sebe i znas sto radis .. neces ti propast 
<ivoks> cak stovise, krivicno djelo
<ivoks> masakar drzavnog sluzbenika
<rut> kak je toj amerikanki kod nas .. sigurno uziva u prirodi i drustvu :)
<ivoks> amerikanka nije u zagrebu; u zagrebu se jos nekako mogu naci ljudi koji hoce raditi
<ivoks> ona radi na otoku, gdje nitko drugi nije htio
<ivoks> i naravno da zuiva
<ivoks> uziva
<ivoks> svatko imalo bistar bi uzivao u ovoj prirodi
<rut> ahaaa .. to ko ono sto na tv-u trazili pastira pa nitko nece ..
<ivoks> eto, vidis tu sliku
<ivoks> 'mjesto za protupozarni aparat'
<ivoks> kakvi su to debilizmi
<ivoks> imam jedna vrata u uredu
<ivoks> i ja bi sad morao napraviti plan evakuacije
<ivoks> jer kad je pozar, nece znati kuda ici
<ivoks> u toj sekundi ce svima stati mozak i krenuti ce trcati kroz zid
<rut> hahah . oces ti i to uslikam ?? metar uljevo iznad aparata stoji al se nevidi .. 
<rut> 30cm od zabranjenog pusenja
<rut> plan evakuacije .. nebi da sam u labirintu pa mi treba .. haha
<ivoks> 26.266,37
<ivoks> toliko drzavu kreditiram u ovom trenutku
<ivoks> (ne racunajuci placeni porez na jos neostvareni dohodak)
<rut> eto ti kreditiras a tamo neki duro 2x toliko maznuo za poticaje a ni zemlje nema ili ako ima onda je u dracu 
<ivoks> radje bi kenny08 dao taj porez na dohodak nego drzavi
<ivoks> al kad drzava zeli i moras joj dati
<rut> a moras .. znam .. moras kad ima toliko tih dura da jednostavno nema izbora 
<rut> vratimo se na amerikanku .. pa di nece uzivat .. garant toliko zelenila i prirode nije nikad u zivotu vidjela 
<rut> samo nemoj da ode za ameriku sa malim murteraninom .. zajebani su dolje galebari 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> zena dolazi iz oregona
<ivoks> ima vise zelenila u dvoristu nego li cijela hrvatska
<rut> http://www.kayak.hr/
<rut> to je tvoje :)
<ivoks> da
<rut> eto . kaplje $$$$ od stranace da vide malo mora i zelenila
<ivoks> ne kaplje nista samo
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBmvMc_Sre0
<datase> YouTube: KCTV (Ri Se Gwang Olympic Gold Medal Rio 2016) - 0:02:26 - 844 views - 42 likes / 5 dislikes
<ivoks> kak su odrezali japanca :D
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/4IyiTCPhSOo
<datase> YouTube: The Red Bull Racing Simulator Challenge: Christian Horner - 0:01:55 - 1224 views - 135 likes / 2 dislikes
<in1t3r> .weather Beograd
<datase> in1t3r: Weather for Beograd, Serbia | Temperature: 70°F / 21°C; Humidity: 78%; Conditions: Light thunderstorm rain; Wind: Nne, 10mph / 16kph; Updated: 26 mins, 38 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 61°F / 16°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 62°F / 17°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High (1 more message)
<in1t3r> .weather Rijeka
<datase> in1t3r: Weather for Rijeka, Croatia | Temperature: 75°F / 24°C; Humidity: 69%; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: Nw, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 27 mins, 16 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Thunderstorm; High of 80°F / 27°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 65°F / 18°C | Forecast for Friday: Thunderstorm; High of 80°F / 27°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | (1 more message)
<ivoks> http://mccabewatches.com/products/jm-1020-02
<ivoks> fancy, a nije 30.000kn :)
<SilverSpace> i
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, taman mislim napisat da se slozilo ovo s chromeom koji mi se otvara u krivom prozoru, i skuzim da sam iscupao kabl od drugog monitora ( drugi monitor mi je iza ledja pa ... ) :) 
<DomaMuffin> I dalje ne radi .. 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-18
<SilverSpace> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<hbogner> super prebacivanje upstats skripti u systemd skripte neuspjesno :(
<hbogner> a sad nauciti zasto
<SilverSpace> hbogner: zasto to radis
<Mmike> zato kaj se sjebo i instalirao xenial :D
<hbogner> SilverSpace, zato jer ubuntu prelazi sa upstart na systemd
<Mmike> ne prelazi, preso je :D
<hbogner> Mmike, 14.04 nije :D
<Mmike> al' trusty ce ti bit podrzan jos neko vrijeme, a on nije usran sa systemdom
<vileni> pa treba nekad preci
<hbogner> a meni treba 16.04, tako da ...
<jelly> hbogner: pa na 14.04 nikad ni nece
<hbogner> bolje sad nego kasnije
<vileni> recimo onda kad ti chrome usere http2 
<jelly> isto kao sto ce RHEL6 i dalje imati upstart dok god je podrzan
<hbogner> jelly, je ali meni treba 16.04, i cilj je maknuti se sa 14.04
<SilverSpace> ah upitanju nova verzija ubuntua a stare skrpte
<hbogner> SilverSpace, da, trebam migrirati staro na novo
<jelly> hbogner: tak ti i treba, da imasstaru init skriptu vjerojatno bi radila ;-)
<Mmike> jelly: rhel ima upstart?!
<Mmike> hehe, istina :)
<Mmike> tko ti kriv kad si se sa upstartom drkarao :)
<hbogner> cek cek, ocete mi reci da upstart skripte mogu raditi sa systemd??? o_0
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> initd skripte 
<Mmike> mislim, teoretski bi morao i upstart raditi :) nekako :D
<hbogner> Mmike, nasljedio sam :D
<jelly> ne bi ni teoretski
<jelly> za init skripte je napisan compatibility
<Mmike> hm
<jelly> i radi samo "start" "stop" i "restart"
<Mmike> pa jujud skripte su upstart i rade pod initdjem
<Mmike> erm, pod systemdjem
<Mmike> ili ne?
<Mmike> sec
<hbogner> rjesit cu ja to...
<Mmike> hbogner: zabrijo sam ja nests
<Mmike> dobro jelly veli
<hbogner> Mmike, cesto ti brijes, donedavno cak i to da sam ja dodobas :D
<jelly> pitam se gdje brije ak ga se uvijek vidi s bradom
<hbogner> jelly, tamo gdje suince ne sja :D
<jelly> da se kuglice nemaju za sto uhvatit
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<DomaMuffin> ocu sve jako strgat ako u nsswitch.conf promijenim "hosts: files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns" u "hosts:dns files" ? Spora mi veza pa tajmauta ovak'
<ivoks> pa onda ce ti prvo ici na dns
<ivoks> nece ti se nista ubrzati jer su ovi svi lokalni queryi
<DomaMuffin> Nece ubrzati, ali nece prvo poslati "notfound" nazad.Da objasnim: trenutno, kad upisem adresu u browser on mi prvo vrati DNS timeout, to stoji sekundu, pa se stranica ucita. Brijem,ako promijenim,  browser nece napisati ovo za timeout nego ce izgledati kao da se duze ucitava.
<DomaMuffin> moze bit NOTFOUND=retry ? 
<DomaMuffin> ha ! "tryagain"
<DomaMuffin> fala ivoks 
<jelly> cek... dns pa tek onda files?
<DomaMuffin> da, da budem siguran da nisam ja nekaj lokalno spetljo, poslije cu im zamijeniti redoslijed
<DomaMuffin> Cini se da ipak pita prvo u datoteke
<DomaMuffin> kako bilo , nemam sad timeout gresku, bu'mo vidjeli da li se tako i ostati 
<Mmike> jebem se disleksicnog
<Mmike> sat vremena trazim bug
<Mmike> i ne vidim da pise ==
<Mmike> neg pise =
<Mmike> glupi C
<Mmike> i tko ga smisli
<hbogner_> jeeej, uwsgi systemd skripta radi :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hajde ne zali se dobro kaj si ga uopce i naso :)
<Mmike> optiku
<Mmike> ocu optiku!
<Mmike> SilverSpace: di je ono MaxTV
<Mmike> SilverSpace: erm
<Mmike> SilverSpace: na kojem programu se prati F1?
<jelly> > Polpete od povrća s pohanim sirom u kikirikiju i osvježavajućim raiti umakom
<jelly> svršh
<DomaMuffin> ocu i ja optiku
<DomaMuffin> i, ne dam 500kn za nju :) 
<ruthr> muffin optika je 240kn
<Mmike> ruthr: di, koja?
<Mmike> meni je 400 kuna za 200/100 
<Mmike> doduse, ak ne uzmem na firmu nego privatno i ak hocu i telefon i los paket televizijski onda ima za 240 kuna, 50/10
<Mmike> prvu godinu 120, drugu 240
<Mmike> al' onda kad si internet pojacam i sve to, dodje mi oko 310 kuna 
<Mmike> pa mi lakse to sve odmah na firmu, bez ugovorne obveze
<ruthr> pa tcom 
<ruthr> ona najslabija .. + tlf
<ruthr> ako se ne varam za 200/100 je +30kn
<jelly> Mmike: jel stvarno limitiraju na 200/100 ili moze vise?
<Mmike> jelly: moze 500/200 najvise, koliko vidim
<Mmike> sto mi nema smisla jer mi linksis doma ima 100mbit portove :)
<ruthr> ja imam onu prva 3mj 100/20 al posto imam magentu onda mi digli na 100/20 
<ruthr> inace bi bilo 50/10
<ruthr> jelly .. 120/30 u praksi kod mene 
<ruthr> Mmike iznad 100 dobis speedport neki sa gigabitnim portovima ..
<Mmike> ruthr: kaj je magenta?
<Mmike> ruthr: i, di si doma ti?
<ruthr> osijek .. kad sve sto imas od tcoma spojis na jedan racun 
<Mmike> ma, ja hocu imat svog linksysa i dalje imam vpn na njemu i djidja raznih tak da bi htio tcom optiku u bridzu
<vileni> koji je to linksys?
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj uopce tko kodnas prenosi f1?
<SilverSpace> ja pratim na njemackom rtl u
<SilverSpace> ruthr: to je samo internet 240kn ?
<ruthr> i telefon 
<SilverSpace> meni je 30/5 telefon + tv 250
<SilverSpace> brzina mi je dovoljna ne treba mi vise
<jelly> meni je 20/5 160kn ili tak nes
<jelly> i tih 33/25 mi je dost ;-)
<ruthr> silver to bnt ?
<SilverSpace> ruthr: btnet
<SilverSpace> kabelska 
<SilverSpace> bnet ima kod mene optikuali je preskup
<ruthr> pa pljuju dosta na taj btnet .. da je to koma
<infy_> sine pa di vi zivite da imate optike :/
<infy_> vdsl 50/10 + telefon 240kn tcom. A za istu cijenu optika bi bila 100/20 ako se ne varam... ma..
<SilverSpace> ruthr: ja sam zadovoljan 
<SilverSpace> do nedavno su imali spori internet na kabelu 
<SilverSpace> pa me to zivciralo 
<ruthr> ak ne puca i dobra brzina moras bit zadovoljan 
<SilverSpace> imali su malo prekida ovo proljece ali to radi kaj su slagali novu mrezu u kvartu 
<SilverSpace> inace ok i sad je ok 
<jelly> koliko vidim btnet je mali lokalni, najbolje njih podrzavati da prezive, a ne duopol
<VjetarSaSunca> Jel tko koristio EV certifikate od StartCom-a?
<vileni> samo besplatne
<vileni> a i to prestao zbog letsencrypta
<VjetarSaSunca> zbog letsencrypta?
<VjetarSaSunca> The Let’s Encrypt root key (ISRG Root X1) will be trusted by default in Firefox 50, which is scheduled to ship in Q4 2016
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YprrwH867N0
<datase> YouTube: Krunoslav Kićo Slabinac-Zbog Jedne Divne Crne Žene - 0:04:31 - 1301507 views - 2686 likes / 82 dislikes
<VjetarSaSunca> Meni to treba za produkciju, ne mogu se zezati s eksprimentalnom tehnologijom
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: a letsencrypt mi izgleda još kao dijete u pelenama
<vileni> koristimo i za produkciju
<vileni> ali nema EV
<vileni> ako ti je to bitno onda startcom
<vileni> ili neki "ozbiljniji"
 * CrazyLemon koristi cheap comodo non EV certifikat
<CrazyLemon> 5y/20USD
<CrazyLemon> tako nešto
<vileni> nama su bili po 8eur na godinu
<vileni> ovi vrijede po 3 mjeseca ali barem mozes automatizirati obnovu
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa, neznam
<Mmike> SilverSpace: zato pitam :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://i.imgur.com/Y6Zu95l.jpg
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: nije li startcom dosta skup za bilo kakvu jacu validaciju
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: prema onom što sam gledao, i dalje 2x - 5x jeftiniji od ostalih za slične usluge
<VjetarSaSunca> EV nigdje nije jeftin
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: kakva je situacija s multidomain/subdomain situacijom kod letsencrypta?
<vileni> VjetarSaSunca: napravis certifikat po domeni, ili includas u jedan
<vileni> mi najcesce koristimo webroot za validaciju
<vileni> i onda je ./letsencrypt-auto -w /var/www/domena.com -d domena.com -d www.domena.com 
<vileni> tj mislim da jos nesto ide u komandu prije -w, ali to je to
<vileni> bitno je da moze u definiranom folderu resolvati .well-know/acme-challenge/nekirandomkey
<jelly> vileni: jel ima nesto jednostavno a da se ne mora vrtit na istom serveru di je web 
<vileni> jelly: recimo da ima ;)
<ivoks> dakle, f u systemd
<ivoks> pas masters
<ivoks> stroj mi se buta al bar duplo sporije
<SilverSpace> zasto ste svi optereceni brzinom boota ? :)
<hbogner> ivoks, ja sam mu jutros isto spominjao zivotinje razne
<SilverSpace> fakat su ovi vaterpolisti atletee
<Vlado9A> hell o world
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nisu
<ivoks> oni su zivotinje
<ivoks> jedini sportasi koji bi se mogli nositi po snazi s vaterpolistima su veslaci
<ivoks> i poneki boksac
<obrut> ma, previse tjelesne mase... to samo smeta :)
<ivoks> kako za sta
<ivoks> dobro dodje kad trebas na sebi nositi jos jednu zivotinju
<SilverSpace> ma boksaci nisu im ni do koljena 
<SilverSpace> ovim vaterpolistima face izgledaju ko da su boksali 
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: mozes napraviti cetrifikat po domeni ili includeati. Mozes li bez EV dobiti "greenbar" ?
<VjetarSaSunca> lako je s domain validated certifikatima. to je kikiriki. kad radis OV certifikat, onda je druga prica
<vileni> VjetarSaSunca: spomenuo sam vec na pocetku, ako zelis EV onda nista od letsencrypta
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: generalno mi ne treba EV, ali treba mi OV cetrificirani
<VjetarSaSunca> a to je već mali snop papirologije u startu
<vileni> na srecu se ne moram baviti s tim :)
<Mmike> silversearcher-ag
<Mmike> the ultimate grep :)
<Mmike> sto je EV?
<Mmike> vileni, letsenkript na ubuntoru trosis?
<vileni> Mmike: da, ubuntu, ali gdje god mi se nadje
<vileni> trosim ga i za seedbox izmedju ostalog :)
<vileni> fun -> load average: 604.60, 628.78, 559.91
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_Validation_Certificate
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: nemoj ga hraniti
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: nice :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: morat ću prestati. Google mu je prijatelj
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: koliki je uptime?
<jelly> Mmike: ima tendenciju da pita gluposti koje pretraga od ne 5 nego 2 sekunde moze odgovoriti
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: spočitnuo sam mu to već jednom :)
<jelly> jednom ovaj mjesec?
<VjetarSaSunca> ne
<jelly> ima vremena :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: zapeli smo jednom u raspravu o tome ovdje  pa me stavio na ignor :)
<vileni> a planirao sam psa setati i slusati audiobook veceras
<vileni> VjetarSaSunca: uptime servera?
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: da
<vileni> cca pola godine
<VjetarSaSunca> tog sa loadom 604
<vileni> nekako mi se cini da ga je web aplikacija malo zagusila
<vileni> ovo je db server
<vileni> imaju selectove u milijunima redova, konstantno
<VjetarSaSunca> oh, ali se ponaša kao da je Oracle gore :)
<vileni> mysql-slow-log bi im slobodno mogao biti binlog
<VjetarSaSunca> Ha, ako su diskovi brzi i ima dovolno memorije, to bi trebalo kuckati ok
<VjetarSaSunca> ali 604, to ne sluti da je ok
<vileni> a sumnjam da su nesto u aplikaciji napravili, sto je poslalo puno previse querya odjednom
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: tako da kad Mmike pita ovdje za neku google doskočicu od tri klika, ja ga radije nahranim, nego da, onako gladan, gazi po ignoru :D
<vileni> skocilo sa 20ak threadova na ~700
<vileni> samo sto ih je toliko da ne mogu naci koji je problem
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: hoće to hoće, pogotovo ako je app rađene u nekom od popularnih frameworka
<VjetarSaSunca> pretpostavljam da je ispod svega php
<vileni> php i phantomjs
<VjetarSaSunca> goli php? Nikakav php framework?
<VjetarSaSunca> Invazija klonova napada  chaky _chaky_  :)
<vileni> puno me pitas, sve sto znam o njihovim aplikacijama trpam u kategoriju "previse"
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: pitam jer sam se nagledao i naslusao horror disaster story-ja o recimo Bootstrapu, ali to je recimo samo za front-end
<vileni> ovo sto mi razvijamo je pod kontrolom, ovo je behemoth kojeg smo preuzeli sa limitiranog odgovornoscu sto se moze napraviti, s obzirom kakvo je bilo stanje ovo je super
<VjetarSaSunca> a back-end server overload sam gledao na svoje oči kad je "zgodan komad koda od tri retka" izazvao zauzeće 80% CPU-a na web serveru
<vileni> odoh psa setati :)
<VjetarSaSunca> mudro :)
<_chaky_> VjetarSaSunca: hehe, ma desktop i laptop
<VjetarSaSunca> svi znamo da je flash tesko smece, ali napraviti stranicu s koje se distribuira flash player tako da koristi sam flash player, i pri tom ti pokušati uvaliti antivirus i password manager... EPIC !
<SilverSpace> Čoric dere nadala samo tak 
<SilverSpace> 6:1 3:0 
<SilverSpace> 6:1 4:0 
<SilverSpace> https://wetek.com/shop/wetek-play2
<SilverSpace> 6:1 6:3 
<SilverSpace> je da je nadal vidljivo iscrpljen ali jebi ga 
<SilverSpace> uzeo bi ovo :) wetek-play2
<SilverSpace> ali jos mi stari radi 
<jelly> CON AIR
<BotaniCar_> CON AIR !
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, openelec mozes cherat i na RP
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: da znam 
<SilverSpace> ovo je zanimljivo kaj ima dvb modul 
<SilverSpace> pa ga mogu na bilo koji tv ili monitor ustekat
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-19
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> google duo app 
<ivoks> za razliku od hangoutsa?
<ivoks> mirka: kaj si se vrnula s godisnjeg? :)
<mirka> ivoks, jes jes. Dobro da je petak :'D
<ivoks> mirka: koliko ja vidim, nisi u uredu :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.businessinsider.co.id/khl-game-cancelled-player-fights-entire-other-team-2016-8/#XMEJ1QUf04WxVqg8.97
<SilverSpace> lik je dobio dozivotnu zabranu 
<BotaniCar_> mirka, nabavi cloak 
<SilverSpace> KHL has imposed a lifetime ban on Barys Astana defenseman Damir Ryspaev
<SilverSpace> ovo je brijanje https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CpMeFXTXEAARuR7.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: bogme
<Mmike> SilverSpace: fino ih je razmlatio :)
<ivoks> stigao je
<ivoks> http://mccabewatches.com/collections/belfast-automatic-1/products/jm-1020-02
<ivoks> jos jucer je bio u ducanu u londonu
<ivoks> i evo ga, dostava do vrata
<Mmike> Satovi, kozne cipele
<Mmike> a pije Karlovacko :)
<Mmike> i Gin Tonic :)
<hrvojem> obrut: ti si spominjao da bi se ponovio u castelli, na CRC-u je trenutno ok popust 
<obrut> hrvojem: crc ?
<hrvojem> obrut: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/hr/en
<obrut> aha :)
<obrut> thanx :)
<obrut> iako, bed mi je kupovati odjecu bez da isprobam, imam njihove (prebrednirane) cetiri majice i nikad nisam siguran s velicinom...
<obrut> a trebaju mi samo bicke
<hrvojem> ja sam uzimao patike, pa su mi ispale ok, sad stalno uzimam isti broj
<hrvojem> iako ok su sto se tice vracanja robe
<hrvojem> "If you're not completely satisfied with an item and it is unused and unfitted you can return it to us within 12 months of purchase for a full refund."
<obrut> mi smo bas nedavno s bike24 narucili nesto djidja
<obrut> jedva cekam da dodje jer mi do tad specka skuplja prasinu pa ne mogu na poso... ne da mi se s monticem po cesti
<SilverSpace> obrut: kak giht :)
<obrut> a onak... sad je vec neko vrijeme stabilan u smislu da ne boli da se ne mogu kretat i to, ali povremeno osjetim u palcu onak neku bol, ali nista strasno
<SilverSpace> ja mjesec dana nisam hodao 
<SilverSpace> nije bilo indometacina nigdje
<SilverSpace> mene koljena 
<jelly> wtf "nije bilo"
<rut> di ste tutaci :)
<rut> muffin .. onaj tip za qos neki dan .. ma daj pa to je komplicirano previse .. pa ima toga za mjenjat u cfg .. 
<SilverSpace> jelly: da nije ga bilo dva mjeseca nigdje belupo nije proizvodilo a nema zamjenskog
<vileni> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/s526x395/13962702_10154885321096840_5572804639467587373_n.jpg?oh=13260c0324246bb2418656f0d50ff633&oe=585CE621
<vileni> pt-query-digest je kul
<vileni> hrvojem: ti si percona strucnjak? :) znas kako bi mogao pomocu slow loga naci query koji je preopteretio bazu u odredjeno vrijeme?
<jelly> o jebo
<jelly> SilverSpace: i sta, ko ima giht moze se jebat
<SilverSpace> yep 
<SilverSpace> frendica ni radi u bolnici ni oni nisu imali 
<SilverSpace> trazili su interventni uvoz nekg slicnog ljeka ali nije stiglo 
<SilverSpace> sad ima jer je belupo poceo nazad radit
<SilverSpace> najgore je kaj kutija od 30 tableta kosta 12kn
<SilverSpace> kaj nokia smart telefone nazad radi
<SilverSpace> ah kita
<SilverSpace> to kinez radi pod nokia imenom 
<hrvojem> vileni: proteraj kroz pt-query-digest
<vileni> hrvojem: to i radim, ali zasad sam si samo stavio time range, since i until
<vileni> trenutacno trazim kako vidjeti koji je query imao najduzi lock time
<hrvojem> --order-by?
<vileni> hrvojem: probat cemo :) prvi mi je susret sa tim a ima puno opcija
<vileni> ne pomaze sto je slowlog 9gb velik pa sve traje
<vileni> ovo je za raspon od 2h
<vileni> # Overall: 36.73k total, 182 unique, 5.10 QPS, 271.95x concurrency
<hrvojem> eh, nemoj to vrtit na produkcijskom stroju ako nemas memorije gore, da nebi OOM opalio nest
<hrvojem> kopiraj log na neki drugi stroj
<vileni> jesam vec
<vileni> na produkciji ne zelim nista
<hrvojem> ok :)
<vileni> ne zelim se ni ulogirati na produkciju ako bas ne moram
<vileni> jedina radnja koju zelim produkciji ukljucuje doomsday device
<vileni> uglavnom, u nekom trenutku im poludi sajt, ispadne da je db server preopterecen, ulogiram se i vidim da imaju 1600 procesa
<vileni> thread count sa 20ak na 700
<hrvojem> znaci default je --order-by=Query_time:sum, a tebi bi trebalo --order-by=Lock_time:max
<hrvojem> iako bi vec i bez toga mogao vidjeti koji query zastopa server, ako traje tako dugo
<vileni> ah, ja stavio Lock_time:sum
<hrvojem> max bi ti trebao sortirati po individualnoj vrijednosti, dok za sum dobijes sumarno koji query
<vileni> hrvojem: evo jos koja minuta pa ce prozvakati tih sat vremena oko incidenta :)
<vileni> dobit cu epilesiju od ovog querya
<hrvojem> haha :) oce to 
<hbogner> vileni, ako query nije pod NDA jebo.me/pas :D
<vileni> 7sec lock
<vileni> hbogner: sve je NDA :)
<vileni> linija sa queryem je 8kb teksta
<hrvojem> neki ORM?
<vileni> hrvojem: nebih znao :)
<vileni> hrvojem: sto bi bio response time pokraj query id?
<vileni> imam jedan ovakav
<vileni> #    4 0x43BEE00C5CADA86B 892629.2235 99.0%  2849 313.3132 27... SELECT
<BotaniCar_> http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/story/309326/scitech/science/marijuana-fed-pigs-are-bigger-and-more-savory-farmers-say
<hrvojem> vileni: response time bi bilo ukupno trajanje izvrsavana upita
<vileni> hrvojem: ok, a ova linija iza postotaka je calls, to bi bilo koliko puta je izvrsen taj query?
<hrvojem> da
<hrvojem> vileni: imas ovdje sta je sta: https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-toolkit/2.2/pt-query-digest.html#output
<vileni> hmda, ovaj 313 je mean response time per execution
<vileni> to bi bilo 5minuta po svakom query
<vileni> does not compute
<hrvojem> vileni: pogledaj u slow quey logu taj query onda, pa vidi koliki je query time ako mislis da ovo nije tocno
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/8P-s__W4_wI
<datase> YouTube: RHNB-Multimeter - 0:02:22 - 42529 views - 1720 likes / 33 dislikes
<SilverSpace> koji ludak
<vileni> hrvojem: pise da ih ima 2849, sto ispada nesto ispod jednog po sekundi
<vileni> a izvrsavaju se 5min
<vileni> po tome znaci da ih gomilu izvrsava paralelno
<jelly> otprlike 300? :-)
<hrvojem> vileni: da, ali ti je V/M 27 
<hrvojem> to znaci da vecinom radi dobro, ali u nekim slucajevima ti traje duze 
<vileni> mislim da im je to "by design"
<vileni> ali to radi konstantno tako, jedino je ovaj UPDATE jedan cudan
<hrvojem> cek kak sad UPDATE, ovaj primjer koji si dao je SELECT :)
<vileni> hrvojem: zato jer me ovaj bode u oci iz drugih razloga :)
<vileni> #    1 0x64FE06D8ECDDDFDC     10.2626  0.0%     1  10.2626  0.00 UPDATE
<vileni> ovaj je ispao van sa Lock_time:sum i Lock_time:max na prvom mjestu
<vileni> samo mi je cudno da je bas izazvao takvo mega sranje
 * BotaniCar__ kupi jos keks memorije serveru, svaki put kad su queryi iznad sekunde :) 
<BotaniCar__> Prasci se debljaju :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar__: sad je 128gb
<vileni> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: uvijem možeš migrirati produkciju na MS SQL. Od nedavno dostupno za Linux :)
<jelly> MS SQL je prilicno dobar s obzirom na ease of config i mogucnosti 
<jelly> kad bi Pg imao klikalicu za 20% toga svi bi ga koristili
<Mmike> pg nema nit 1/4 toga kaj ima mssql
<Mmike> for that matter, nema nit oracle :)
<Mmike> bas me zanimaju performanse, davno davno pg8.1 (mislim) je bio fino brzi od mssqla2000, na win2k
<BotaniCar__> Mmike, ocemo benchat nekaj, dok jos imam windowsa ? :D
<BotaniCar__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3krci1nfx-w
<datase> YouTube: Divlje Jagode - Kap po Kap - 0:04:12 - 534027 views - 1230 likes / 21 dislikes
<BotaniCar__> kak ovi sviraju, milina
<BotaniCar__> vileni, zakaj imas samo 128GB memorije da DB server ? :) Pa vi ste bar potrosac, kupi mu jos 4x toliko i popratne procesore :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar__: ma dobro da i ovo imaju :) sva sreca pa sele sve na AWS
<hbogner> sta je ovo svi se sele na aws
<Mmike> BotaniCar__, uvijek!
<jelly> neki se sele na azure!
<BotaniCar__> un kufer ih se seli na azure, jadni :( I meni se smijesi 
<vileni> fuj azure
<vileni> morali bi mi dati 5000$ kredita tamo samo da se ulogiram opet svojevoljno
<vileni> prije bih razmisljao o google cloud
<jelly> pa necu valjda koristiti giganta AWS, treba pomoci novajlijama
<jelly> the little guy Microsoft
<BotaniCar__> Mhmm :) 
<BotaniCar__> MS je vec u gartneru blize vmwaretu nego AWS :)
<jelly> http://jebo.me/slije/cinke.png zanimljiv izbor dodataka za palacinke
<BotaniCar__> Slano i slatko ! :) I onda popijes vino, konjak i gusti od kruske. Da umres s stilom ( na WCu )
<jelly> mmm
<Hrki> koristi tko eset??
<Hrki> imam sad tu licencu, treba mi endpoit security
<Hrki> i sad ima wihout removal i with removal??
<Hrki> pa koju picku materinu tolko dans software komplicira
<Hrki> *danas
<VjetarSaSunca> Hrki: popij koju, razbistrit će ti se
<Hrki> ajme meni...
<Hrki> pa umijesto da softvar olaksava useri
<Hrki> ovi tak naprave da linux aplikacije izgledaju kao vic
<Hrki> glupi windowsi
<Hrki> i da mutavi windows 10 nisu u stanju mountat glupi iso
<Hrki> u kurac i sve
<Hrki> sad cu si dupli smotat, aaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-20
<Hrki> večer dragi ljudi
<Hrki> zanima me... kako to da debugger widi strojni jezik iz exe fajla ?
<Hrki> nakači se na procesor ili kaj ?
<jelly> na proces*
<Hrki> na proces? sta vidi njegovu memoriju dok se pokreće ?
<Hrki> nego, vezano za one md5 / crc identifikacije fajla ?
<Hrki> dali to znaci ako recimo promijenim i jedan bit na fajlu
<Hrki> ce izbaciti drugaciju vrijednost?
<jelly> da
<jelly> na unix-u debuggeri koriste https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ptrace
<Hrki> jelly: pa zasto pobogu onda programi u sebi nemaju CRC check svake minute i ako je drugaciji kaze da je krekiran i da ga nemos koristit ??
<Hrki> sad sam krekiro neki program u 10 minuta
<Hrki> mislim ,jednostavno za popizdit :D
<jelly> zato sto se takve provjere daju zaobici?
<Hrki> a istina, ali tu provjeru bi stavio po defaultu :D
<Hrki> pa da se bar namuce ljudi
<jelly> stavio na sto?  
<jelly> na open source kod?
<Hrki> ma ne, govorim za zatvorene programe
<Hrki> znaci ako je modificiran exe da ga prilikom pokretanja zabrani opce :D
<jelly> eh... ako si kupio zatvoreni program, onda si bedast
<Hrki> nemoj tak, pa za cad/cam je to defacto
<Hrki> ovi opensource su lame...
<jelly> ne znam sto je defacto, kod nas u firmi je softver legalan
<Hrki> kaj koristite ?
<jelly> ako nemas para za kupiti... nemoj koristiti, vrlo jednostavno
<Hrki> ha ha ha :)
<Hrki> ili ne placaj licence pa usparas miliun :D
<Hrki> podmitis inspekciju 
<jelly> btw. ovaj kanal se javno logira.
<Hrki> pa da, svaka moja rasprava je hipotetska tako da nema straha :D
<Hrki> gle o cemu se radi
<Hrki> znaci imamo kupljeni sotvar
<jelly> i bolje, jer Freenode mreza ne dopusta koristenje za ilegalne aktivnosti
<Hrki> i kaj je najgore, moramo ga kupiti jer je vezan za strih
<Hrki> *stroj
<Hrki> i sad, realno gledajuci program ima bugova ko u prici
<Hrki> ne vrijedi te pare, ali kaj mozes, moras
<Hrki> e sad, dosla je nova verzija i naravno, to se placa kao da ponovo kupujes
<Hrki> pizde niti popust nedaju
<Hrki> a ja ocekujem kad vec platim da radi nesto
<Hrki> a ne da mi se program rusi svako malo i sl...
<jelly> pa platio si, staru verziju
<jelly> onda koristis staru dok u budjet ne kapne za novu
<jelly> to sto nisi prijavio bugove na vrijeme je tvoj problem
<Hrki> ajde ovak, razmisljajuci sa strane uprave
<Hrki> recimo, dogovoris suradnju sa nekim kupcom
<Hrki> on radi u tom i tom 3d softvaru
<Hrki> jedna licenca kosta 5000€
<Hrki> nitko ne garantira da ce ti se isplatiti jer danas vise nitko ne garantira posao
<Hrki> ta licenca se valjda isplati tek nakon par godina
<jelly> onda kupis licencu na mjesec, kao sto recimo ima autodesk
<Hrki> autodesk nebum ni komentiral :D
<Hrki> oko 10 000kn godisnje po jednoj licenci zele
<jelly> to je manje od 5000eur
<Hrki> je to je drugi progam
<Hrki> oko 5000 ti je solidedge
<Hrki> jos jedan u nizu cad-ova
<Hrki> to mi nije jasno, pa sta nemogu svi raditi u solidworksu ili catiji i bok
<jelly> po meni stvari su jednostavne, samo BSA ne radi svoj posao da svima opali kazne
<Hrki> a ne, svaka firma mora svoj koristiti...
<Hrki> bogami kroz zivot sam ucio sigurno 10 tih programa
<jelly> pa onda tvoj customer ne bi mogao otici kod nekog drugog tko opet koristi warez
<Hrki> i nakraju neznam ni u jednom 100%
<jelly> 10 sekundi pretrage veli da Solid Edge isto ima Monthly Subscription
<Hrki> neznam, ali kolko vidim cijene ne pasu
<Hrki> ovdje pise da godisnej kosta 900USD
<Hrki> a mi smo platiti 50 000kn
<Hrki> jos sam krivo reko, vise je od 5000€
<jelly> mozda je to $420 * 12 + marza 
<Hrki> bolje da neznas kolko naplacuju odrzavanje :)
<Hrki> i kaj je najgore, to smo platiti ali nitko nije koristio _:D
<jelly> eh
<Hrki> pod odrzavanjem oni misle 
<Hrki> mjesto gdje se skidaju zakrpe :D
<jelly> RHEL godisnja licenca je koliko... ~2000kn po stroju
<jelly> to je isto samo za zakrpe
<Hrki> cek, redhat se placa? :D
<jelly> da
<jelly> nes placat, koristi centos
<Hrki> daj mi ti objasni ukratko
<Hrki> kaj su sad ti centosi i slicno, znam da mi prvi server bio po tome ?
<Hrki> kaj to je bas PRO distra bez GUI-a ?
<Hrki> distre za server i sl ?
<jelly> centos je isti izvorni kod kao rhel, prekompjaliran i bez crvenih sesira i imena "redhat"
<Hrki> znam dok sam kupovo zakup na serveru
<Hrki> da sam mogo birat između redhat  i  centos
<Hrki> i cak fedora, vise se ne sjecam
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-21
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/intelov-i7-6950x-rekordnih-5731-mhz/155149.aspx
<jelly> dobro jutro radni narode crne gore, tocno je 12 sati
<CrazyLemon> he said at 12:04!
<SilverSpace> kasnite :)
<SilverSpace> kad mi netko kaze da zaobidem neku seriju gledati ja se uvijek zaljepim za tu seriju 
<SilverSpace> doduse o ukusima se ne raspravlja
<hrvojem_> SilverSpace: sta gledas?
<SilverSpace> hrvojem_: trenutno nista
<SilverSpace> nisam pogledao bar sedam osam mjeseci nista
<hrvojem_> ma mislio sam na ovu sto si rekao da si se zaljepio
<hrvojem_> ili se komentar odnosio na opcenito serije
<SilverSpace> opcenito malo gledao komentare kaj ljudi gledaju 
<SilverSpace> hm ni jeda mi se aplikacija ne pokrece pri podizanju ubuntua od kad sam novi kernel instalirao 
<SilverSpace> kaj je Insync
<SilverSpace> ah google 
<jelly> SilverSpace: nemoj ni slucajno gledat: the expanse
<hrvojem_> jelly: jel cemu?
<hrvojem_> imam knjige nikako da pocnem citat
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: knjige citat :)
<SilverSpace> ja vise nemam strpljenja za citanje
<SilverSpace> uh motogp opet odlican dana
<SilverSpace> s
<vileni> SilverSpace: nemoj mi spoilat samo :) ja cu tek navecer snimku pogledati
<SilverSpace> vileni: :)
<SilverSpace> ne i ne ne znam zasto mi se ne startaju programu iz traya
<SilverSpace> ustvari nis mi se ne starta 
<SilverSpace> svida mi se ovaj preglednik Vivaldi
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-14
<ivoks> jel samo meni ne radi news.bbc.co.uk?
<sillyslux> This page isn’t working news.bbc.co.uk didn’t send any data. ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE
<jelly> wfm
<vileni_> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine 
<BotaniCar> Ako netko prati hardver, cime da zamijenim vremesni i5 2500K ? 
<BotaniCar> koji je long term intel socket danas ?
<vileni_> zadnji je 1151
<vileni_> koliko je long term neznam
<vileni_> onaj prosli je imao jednu ili dvije generacije
<BotaniCar> Kak AMD stoji s suture supported socketima ? Fakat mi je bilo fino ovaj setup ne mijenjati 6 godina , ne bih ni iduci ako ne moram 
<BotaniCar> *futire
<BotaniCar> Pas mater ! 
<vileni_> mozda imas vise sanse sa amd tu
<BotaniCar> el radi sad virtualizacija s ryzenima ? 
<vileni_> sad su izdali am4 za ryzene
<vileni_> radila je uvijek, samo je bio neki bug :)
<hbogner> o/
<jelly> USD je ispod 6.3, wtf
<sillyslux> haha prisli svi u btc
<jelly> treba dolare kupit, 'bes btc
<sillyslux> pa ako je btc u tjedan dana skocio za 25% a $ toliko pao onda bi valjalo se pribacit
<sillyslux> s millionima
<sillyslux> ili triliojonima
<sillyslux> lol meni se cini da je presjednica danas rekla da australia ima izvoz u triljardima
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-15
<sillyslux> onokad ti kanader zamalo ne posisa krov
<sillyslux> to.. opet
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-16
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: nije ti se ucinilo :)
<sillyslux> ah di mi je scrollback?
<sillyslux> a enoga less ...log
<sillyslux> kanader?
<BotaniCar> TRILIJARDE
<sillyslux> ah onono... :)
<ivoks> sillyslux: znaci, ni tebi ne radi news.bbc.co.uk?
<ivoks> sillyslux: da pogodim, na tele2 mrezi si?
<sillyslux> jeje, nakon pola ure ono proradilo
<ivoks> nekad radi nekad ne
<sillyslux> a tele2 je tocno
<ivoks> ali samo na tele2 mrezi
<sillyslux> o
<sillyslux> evo radi
<ivoks> mozda su neke ip adrese blacklistane
<sillyslux> pa to me bas i ne bi cudilo
<hbogner> o/
<jelly> hmm, ruksak za laptop mi se potrgao, gledam http://monster-gadgets.pro/eng/gearbackpack-en-ft1/?code=1tv6tv666x/:/eng/gearbackpack-en-ft1/
<BotaniCar> Ja i dalje trazim long term CPU, substitut za i5 2500K , prihvacam sve prijedloge. CPU mi sluzi i za posao, pa ne bi nekakve nove i3
<BotaniCar> If you send me to #hardware i'll cry
<vileni> sta ti tocno fali na 2500k?
<BotaniCar> Ploca mi je na samrti, nove ploce kostaju vise nego ploce za nove procesore. 
<BotaniCar> *nove ploce za njega kostaju vise ... 
<vileni> ja imam i5 2400 sa polumrtvom plocom isto
<BotaniCar> hoces kupiti 2500 i super plocu ? :) :) 
<vileni> sad si rekao da ne valja :P
<infy-> Dok radi dobro je
<BotaniCar> Ma, to je bila shala :) Kad se prodaje, sve je super :)
<vileni> a i dobio sam ovaj 2400, tesko je pobijediti bang for the buck u tom slucaju
<BotaniCar> Da, ja nisam nesto za poklanjanje, nemam sanse :)
<vileni> a i ne treba mi jos jedan komp, nisam ni zadnji slozio jos
<BotaniCar> Ja sve dijelove koje nisam ugradio trpam u vrtnu kucicu , u koju ne pustam zenu :) 
<jelly> ja mislim da cu zgasnut desktop, ostaviti arm za NAS i laptop za radit
<BotaniCar> Isti mi je kurac, kad na laptop nakacim bar jos jedan monitor. A laptop ( sluzbeni) odbijam radi toga jer si onda Uprava ima cudne zamisli o proklizavanju radnog vremena 
<BotaniCar> Also: nemam NAS, picek je storidz
<vileni> jel stalno upaljen onda?
<BotaniCar> Jesteda
<BotaniCar> Velim, radna je kanta, uvijek nesto zvace 
<jelly> nije isti kurac kad primijetis da desktop grije 100W non-stop
<jelly> also, sluzbeni laptop moze stajat u uredu, doma je privatni laptop
<vileni> da se moram odreci svih kompjutera osim jednog samo bih x220 ostavio
<vileni> ostalo spremio na cloud
<vileni> 1$ za spremiti 100G na nearline
<jelly> koliko vremena ti treba da spremis to, od doma
<jelly> meni bi trebalo pun kufer, a imam 25Mpbs upload :-\
<jelly> also: koliko vremena i $ za vratiti 100G kad ti treba
<vileni> jelly: pa backup se radi nocu, neka mu treba koliko god treba :)
<vileni> a uploada imam podosta
<vileni> recovery je 1cent po gigabajtu koliko sam vidio
<jelly> znači isto
<jelly> vileni: al onda ti se moraju kante vrtit po noći...
<vileni> jelly: nuc i NAS rade uvijek bez obzira :)
<jelly> kolko trosi nuc
<vileni> desktopi i laptopi se mogu bekapirati kad su upaljeni na NAS
<vileni> nuc je ispod 10W
<jelly> to je fino
<vileni> ima uptime veci nego hetznerovi serveri
<jelly> to samo znači da nisi pečirao :-D
<jelly> ili da hecner, jeli, vrijedi toliko koliko i košta
<vileni> mislim da mi je to najbolji komad hardvera ikad
<vileni> spojio ga na tv, koristim daljinski od 5$, ima 750gb diska unutra
<vileni> i nikad se ne gasi
<vileni> sad imam u pulse8 za cec, pa mi sam ugasi tv kad nista ne svira
<vileni> sto recimo chromecast nezna
<jelly> meni je buraz sad dao neki soundbar sa blututom, pa mogu muziku pustat bez da tv opce radi
<jelly> skroz simpaticna stvar, kad tv radi, ako pocne blutut onda ga overridea i pusta blutut, kad prestane vrati natrag na tv.  i moze se programirat da prepozna Volume + i -, power od TV daljinskog
<vileni> a kako je spojen sa tv?
<jelly> optika
<jelly> ima samo za optiku i slusalice in
<vileni> nice, nemam nista sa optikom jos
<jelly> nema hdmi pa da se spoji na ARC, nema CEC, al kad se isprogramira daljinski Volume niti ne treba
<jelly> upali se kad skuzi da ima signal na optici
<jelly> tako da sad imam: palim telku, zvuk s telke radi 5 sekundi, onda se upali soundbar i preuzme
<jelly> onda se jos upali arm box na testiranju (nije raspberry, al ima CEC) pa preuzme i on
<vileni> ma ja hocu pravi receiver sa bt i internet radiom
<vileni> i 4xhdmi barem
<vileni> ali nemam pojma di cu sa kablovima
<vileni> :D
<vileni> jos cu morati nuc na wifi prebaciti da mogu steambox spojiti na net
<vileni> ili mijenjati lokacije mikrotika
<vileni> i moram si uzeti jedan unifi
<jelly> ja sam isto gledao risiver i par normalnih zvucnika al me buraz zeznuo i ovo je za sad nazalost ili na srecu dovoljno dobro 
<ivoks> Equipment: Airbus A380 Jet
<ivoks> ha, long time no see
<ivoks> i stigao je i taj trenutak
<ivoks> nakon sto sam bio jedno 30x puta u SAD-u
<ivoks> dosao je trenutak i da konacno odem i do New Yorka
<ivoks> i to na dva tjedna
<jelly> https://youtu.be/BKorP55Aqvg (via http://imgur.com/gallery/8ov3t)
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Expert (Short Comedy Sketch) :: Duration: 07:35 :: Views: 18,086,684 uploaded by Lauris Beinerts :: 166,547 likes :: 2,806 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-18
<sillyslux> https://harpers.org/archive/2017/09/public-enemy/
<sillyslux> I hate him
<sillyslux> lol
<sillyslux> So much for the presumption of innocence... You have negative feelings? ... lol
<sillyslux> Juror 28, do you need to be heard? I would honestly, like, seriously like to go over there — Sir, thank you.
<sillyslux> dobro, jos jedna quote of the day, pa dosta tim... "xen is the new flash"
<sillyslux> ebote koji petak, pucam od smjeha
<ledeni> @weather zagreb,cro
<ledeni> .weather zagreb,cro
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 79°F / 26°C; Humidity: 43%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Sse, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 24 mins, 5 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 63°F / 17°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 56°F / 13°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 53°F / 12°C | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of (1 
<ledeni> @weather zadar,cro
<ledeni> .weather zadar,cro
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Zadar, Croatia | Temperature: 91°F / 33°C; Humidity: 24%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: East, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 24 mins, 59 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 62°F / 17°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 83°F / 28°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 84°F 
<ledeni> .weather melbourne,australia
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Melbourne, Australia | Temperature: 45°F / 7°C (Wind Chill: 38°F / 3°C); Humidity: 81%; Conditions: Light showers rain; Wind: Wsw, 15mph / 24kph; Updated: 27 mins, 4 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Chance of rain; High of 53°F / 12°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of rain; High of 51°F / 11°C; Low of 36°F / 2°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 55°F / 13°C; Low of 40°F / 4°C | (1
<Mmike> vileni: http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<Mmike> nema oburta
<Mmike> ugl, frend pov-benchao Threadrippera 1950X
<sillyslux> weather split: "ne izlazite iz kuce!"
<vileni> Mmike: pa u dobrom je drustvu threadripper
<vileni> sve dual cpu oko njega, i jedan kojeg ne razumijem bas :)
<Mmike> vileni: sam krivo pise, threadrippet ima isto HT-like drek, 16core al' 32threada
<Mmike> linux vidi 32 procesora
<vileni> Mmike: pa ok to, ali nije dualcpu
<vileni> ovaj iznad njega je 56 sa HT, ispod 48HT :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> da :)
<vileni> Mmike: si jos na moru?
<Mmike> vileni: yup
<Mmike> pocetkom 9tog se vracam
<hbogner> lako tako
<hbogner> ja na gradilistu vec 20-tak dana, stan rasturen totalno
<ivoks> i zato ja placam HOK
<ivoks> da mi posalju popis EU natjecaja
<ivoks> koji su imali radionice prije mjesec dana
<ivoks> Javni poziv za prikupljanje zahtjeva za dodjelu potpore za razvoj i unaprjeđenje lovnog turizma
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> Nastupi na međunarodnim sajmovima izvan RH koji imaju najmanje 10 % inozemnih izlagača ili 5 % inozemnih poslovnih posjetitelja i koji je isključivo upisan u baze www.expodatabase.com i/ili www.auma.de
<ivoks> Primarna svrha Programa bila je pomaganje gospodarstvu RH da izađe iz recesije, ali pošto je taj cilj ostvaren
<ivoks> ...lol... :D
<DomaMuffin> Ha, radi ovo ! 
<DomaMuffin> UEFI Tuntor , sam se slozio :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-19
<jelly> http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2017/08/17/nutella-stolen-theft-germany/ 
<jelly> > over 20 tons of Nutella and chocolate eggs were stolen from a refrigerated trailer in the town of Neustadt
<sillyslux_> lol, podsjeca me na ovo
<sillyslux_> https://blogs.wsj.com/canadarealtime/2012/08/31/quebec-whodunit-14-of-provinces-syrup-reserves-go-missing/
<sillyslux_> i ovo https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2017/02/09/hamilton-police-hunting-for-blueberry-bandit.html
<sillyslux_> puno je to kolaca
<sillyslux_> brzo se ovo izgubilo... https://hamiltonpolice.on.ca/community/news/2017/02/news-release-hamilton-police-investigating-after-100000-worth-blue-berries
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-20
<bartiduu> ako gparted iybaci da je IN/OUT error, postoji jos koji korak gdje mogu vidjet kaj tocno je ili ?
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-13
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> bam
<ivoks> prije mjesec dana 1 euro je bio 5,6 turskih lira
<ivoks> sad je skoro 8
<ivoks> prije godinu dana je bio 4
<ivoks> turska pred kolapsom
<ivoks> oni ciljaju inflaciju na 5%, a imaju 15%
<ivoks> i 5% je dva-tri puta vise nego sto ostali svijet cilja
<ivoks> a jutarnji.hr pise kako bi nas turizam trebao biti kao turski...
<hrvoje> a sad će svima turska biti jeftinija, ali to će im slabo pomoći jer im je turizam valjda 5% udjela BDP-a
<jelly> živo me zanima da li će Beko veš mašine spustiti cijenu
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> inflacija
<jelly> <jelly> 1969, Boz Scaggs — Loan Me A Dime
<jelly> <jelly> 2010, Aloe Blacc - I Need A Dollar
<obrut> i tak... nabijem ih na node.js i javascript i tko ide takve pizdarije uopce stavljat na backend
<obrut> mali projektic.. # time npm run build -- --prod --environment test
<obrut> user    1m37.750s
<sillyslux_> sta sad, run build ti traje predugo?
<obrut> pa traju da
<obrut> treba to zabranit
<sillyslux_> :D
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/nkN08CGEloU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Carjacker Shot by Armed Citizen *Graphic Content* :: Duration: 01:29 :: Views: 100,867 uploaded by The Armed Citizen :: 936 likes :: 13 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> ono, ekipa nauci javasript pa ajmo, deri svuda, frontend, backend, instalira (neodrzivih) 10821 dependencija za "Hello World", a sistemasi "uzivaju"
<SilverSpace> no da pa ti maši pištoljem 
<SilverSpace> obrut: jel proso giht :)
<SilverSpace> i kaj se stalno buniš
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> kad je sve u redu onda ne veli nista
<obrut> SilverSpace: cini se da se lagano smiruje, sinoc sam cak i spavao :P
<obrut> jelly: s javascriptom na backendu nije nikad sve u redu :)
<jelly> http://jebo.me/pas/9@raw
<SilverSpace> obrut: ja jucer malo po jetrecama i pivu pa i mene danas malo copilo ali nis strasno :)
<obrut> o jebote... fakat se zajebavas, ono najgore... mogo si i haringu za veceru
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> i amonijak za piti
<obrut> ja da to pojedem/popijem bi mi vjerojatno noga otpala
<obrut> nemam pojma od cega me ovaj put copilo, valjda onih par sirnih stapica :P
<SilverSpace> ovaj ubuntu 18.04 za sad sasvim solidno rai 
<SilverSpace> radi*
<obrut> jel izasao prvi update dvd ?
<obrut> dvd -> iso ?
<obrut> kad to izadje, instaliravam :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> meni jos ne radi do-release-upgrade na laptopu iako je 18.04.1 vani 
<SilverSpace> 18.04.1
<jelly> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server veli Ubuntu Server 18.04.1 LTS -- The long-term support version of Ubuntu Server, including the Queens release of OpenStack and support guaranteed until April 2023 — 64-bit only
<jelly> novi installer.  Kojeg ću zaobići samo tako, jer ciljam pxeboot i automatski provisioning
<obrut> e i to moram instalirat... doma imam newtona
<SilverSpace> jelly: vidio da je paket stigo do-release-upgrade
<SilverSpace> lsb_release -a
<SilverSpace> kaze da je istaliran
<SilverSpace> Description:	Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<jelly> nisam, zadnji put sam pogledao u... petak?
<obrut> nadam da se ovaj openstack nece doma ponasat ko sadasnji... malo gubi neke konfiguracije nakon rebootanja masina :P
<SilverSpace> obrut: mozda premalo vode dnevno piješ
<obrut> SilverSpace: ja obicno pijem poprilicno puno tekucine dnevno :)
<obrut> sad rokam vodu ko lud, ne znam jel mi zdravo to uopce
<jelly> zdravije nego piti premalo
<obrut> suh je zrak, imam feeling da sam zedan, podsvjesno znam da moram pit zbog ove bolestine...
<sillyslux_> ja sam instalira netboot nekidan
<sillyslux_> sad nema taj lipi grub boot meni
<sillyslux_> a automatsko particioniranje nije napravilo swap partiticiju
<jelly> https://twitter.com/carlosferrersot/status/1020729167363690497 pitam se sto bi Bandic rekao da ima 20% manje povrsine za prodati i izgraditi
<SilverSpace> 7355kn sam danas potrosio za racunalo netjaku 
<SilverSpace> skup sport
<SilverSpace> sillyslux_: koji ubuntu 
<sillyslux_> ovi zadnji
<sillyslux_> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<SilverSpace> swep vise nema 
<SilverSpace> a
<sillyslux_> wtf
<SilverSpace> yep
<sillyslux_> rucno sam particionira
<SilverSpace> ima ali ne na particiji 
<sillyslux_> sad ga ipak ima
<jelly> to je ok
<sillyslux_> oh! swapfile?
<SilverSpace> yep
<sillyslux_> :|
<SilverSpace> tako da sad imas dva :D
<SilverSpace> https://ibb.co/eDRjBU
<sillyslux_> pa sad neznam, mozda skinem iso i ponovim tu instalaciju
<sillyslux_> staro racunalo za njuskalo
<obrut> swap file / particija ? to jos postoji ? :)
<sillyslux_> mehh kad sam kupio ovog svog s 4gb rama, rijesio sam se swap-a
<sillyslux_> sad nakon 10 godina, imam swap partiticiju 8gb
<obrut> "It appears to be that, (), 's your password. You might not know me and you are probably wondering why you are getting this e mail, right?"
<obrut> kako su samo skuzili da imam password koji je prazan !
<sillyslux_> jeli to isti mail koji je i jelly stavio na jebo.me/pas?
<obrut> ne znam...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mrzim internet ducane
<SilverSpace> najprije pošalju da uplatim i kad upaltim posalju da ce tek sad vidjeti dali je roba dostupna za kupnju 
<jelly> koji su to mamlazi
<jelly> ali dobro, svaki povrat koji naprave ih kosta
<jelly> mozda ce pojeftiniti i turski STB-ovi, CPE-ovi, IAD-ovi i sl
<jelly> SilverSpace: koji ducan
<SilverSpace> protis
<jelly> eh, oni se uvijek kurvaju s novcima, ako narucim ista skuplje moram im ostaviti 100-200kn pologa
<SilverSpace> kuzim ja nih nemaju na skladistu pa moraju dobavit 
<SilverSpace> ne terete racun dok ne potvrde narudzbu 
<jelly> dobro sto im sef ne da narucit na lijepe oci, ali mogli bi nazvat dobavljaca i pitat prvo
<SilverSpace> ali sve jedno je malo susmus
<SilverSpace> kaj sam god narucio ima po ostalim ducanima tak da nije greda da nesto nema
<SilverSpace> nista ekzoticno 
<SilverSpace> morali bi imati sve za dobaviti
<jelly> mda, ali mogu svi imati artikl a da ga distributer zapravo nema
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj kodnjih ima sve kaj trazim kod drugih nesto ima nesto nema
<SilverSpace> links mi je tu podnosom u dubravi ali oni su kreteni jos jaci od ovih iz protisa
<SilverSpace> vec bi odavno ovo kupio i sve narucim kod linksa i dodem u ducan po to i ne mogu platiti na 12 rata
<SilverSpace> u ducanu samo 6 rata 
<jelly> ovaj links na tresnjevci i radnici su mi uvijek bili usluzni i dobri poznavatelji materije
<SilverSpace> ma ok su decki nisu oni krivi 
<jelly> u puli su tak-tak, nis posebno, ne kuze se toliko
<SilverSpace> kod linksa mozes platiti na 12 ako placas preko interneta u ducanu ne ne znam dali su to sad izmjenili 
<SilverSpace> prije pet mjeseci nisi mogao 
<SilverSpace> reko hvala deckima niste vi krivi ja sam sad si robu uzmite nazad ne bu kod vas vise kupovao 
<ivoks> sillyslux_: nema vise swap particija
<ivoks> koristi se swapfile
<jelly> nema vise sunca...!
<sillyslux_> da rekli su
<ivoks> danas sam imao dan za popizdit
<ivoks> idem se lec u hammock
<jelly> hodi spat
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-14
<ivoks> nevrijeme :/
<sillyslux_> vrime najlipse, ali ovo svono ne staje vise, padaju ljudi ko muhe
<hrvoje> da pogodim, obojica ste negdje na jadranu? :)
<hrvoje> u Zg još ništa ne pada... ali bude očito
<vileni> nadam se da bude, opet sam auto na posao zbog prognoze
<sillyslux_> ah, sad ce i tu kisa
<jelly> neka
<obrut> kisa je dobra... rastu gljive i deca
<Mmike> nista od kise :(
<jelly> nita?  ni klun ni nogice?
<Mmike> nista
<Mmike> https://www.livecamcroatia.com/hr/kamera/panorama-jelse-pogled-na-sjever-i-bol-na-bracu
<Mmike> livecam Jelsa
<sillyslux_> Offline
<sillyslux_> hlsjs: Video file not found
<ivoks> ovdje nije stalo padati od 9
<sillyslux_> kod mene jos nista
<Mmike> ivoks, murter?
<Mmike> wooo, nadam se da ce doc sim!
<ivoks> a da
<ivoks> sumnjam
<ivoks> mislim, doci ce
<ivoks> ali fino ce se ispadati do tad
<ivoks> al barem ce se napuniti gusterna, pa vise necu vodovod koristiti za zalijevanje travnjaka :)
<ivoks> neocekivana usteda u kolovozu
<obrut> Mmike ivoks ... jel vas zadesilo kad na putu da nebrete bas hodat pa trebate neki assistance na aerodromu ?
<ivoks> ne, te stvari su rezervirane za indijce
<ivoks> obrut: ali svaki aerodrom ima svoju sluzbu; na kojem ti treba?
<obrut> imam sutra 90 minuta za transfer, znam kakve su guzve u to doba na prvoj kontroli (isao sam barem dva puta s istim letom) i znam das sam jurio ko konj da uvatim let....
<obrut> a sad sam sa stakama i malo sam spor... pomoglo bi mi barem da me provudku preko reda na prvom checkpointu
<obrut> ivoks: Istanbul international
<obrut> znam da ima fasttrack tamo, odma cim dodjes, nadam se da ce me pustit na lijepe oci i lijepe stake
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> to spada u Passenger with disability who can attend to his/her personal needs	
<obrut> da.. nasao sam na webu info, telefonski broj, nazvao i dobio nesuvisli aparat koji mi je reko nazovi to i to bez da mi je rekao koji broj :P
<obrut> slao sam i mail, ali sam dobio da mail adresa ne postoji
<ivoks> ne znam, moguce je da ako zelis na autic, da ces morati imati pratitelja
<obrut> ma cak mi ne treba autic samo da ne izgubim vrijeme na tom prvom checkpointu... za sat vremena cu se dovuc do gatea
<obrut> ali ako sat vremena izgubim na checkpointu mahat cu ekipi u avionu
<ivoks> ma imati ces prednost
<ivoks> kad dodjes, pitaj tamo nekoga za kolica
<ivoks> kad si u kolicima, onda te profuraju prvog
<ivoks> nek te odbaci do gatea; tamo uzmes opet stake i to je to
<ivoks> neces moci prvi na avion, ali sta sad
<obrut> ma to za prvi na avion me zaboli, ja uvijek ciljam da dodjem zadnji :)
<ivoks> mozes nazvati i aviokompaniju
<ivoks> ameri bi ti dali sjedalo s vise prostora ako imas stake
<ivoks> kud letis?
<obrut> doma :)
<obrut> Riyadh - Istanbul - Zagreb
<obrut> da sam imao problema s nogom prije, ne bi ni krenuo na put
<obrut> tu me copilo i cim sam stigo
<ivoks> samo ti njih trazi za pomoc kada dodjes na aerodrom
<ivoks> budu te oni profurali
<obrut> to sam i mislio da
<ivoks> ovaj tele2 pokucni ni u dubravi nema 4G
<jelly> meni u Puli doma (Vidikovac) 6/6Mbps, na kaštelu 55/30Mbps, zaključak treba se preselit na drugo brdo
<jelly> a svugdje hvata neki LTE
<ivoks> uvijek me fascinira kako se danas sve tako lako moze kupiti i dostaviti
<ivoks> u ponedjeljak narucio nesto iz litve, a danas je vec u mojoj zupaniji
<hrvoje> sad će 3 dana kampirati negdje na pošti :)))
<hrvoje> mene uvijek pošta iznenadi, obično negativno
<obrut> meni se dogodilo da mi je kampiralo na posti nekih 10 dana (ceduljica nikad nadjena, ne bi ni znao da je u HR da nisam pingo posiljatelja i pito wtf) iako bi trebali za max 5 vratit nazad
<obrut> ono, nisu sposobni ni vratit posiljku, iako ajd, taj put meni na srecu
<obrut> a druga posiljka koja je stigla u rekordnom roku, kreten sam popunio ime s ć, ovima se to nije isprintalo, a postar inteligencije prosjecnog muzgavca nije nasao sanducic nego ekspresno poslao nazad, doslovno isti dan...
<Mmike> kisica :)
<Mmike> dosla je! :)
<hrvoje> najbolja fora je kad ti ostavi cedulju iako nije ni iznosio paket iz pošte, ali ne, ne možeš isti dan pokupiti nego tek idući
<jelly> yep
<jelly> vise nista ne narucujem na kucnu nego adresu od ureda
<jelly> ... gdje isti postar uredno donese svaki paketic, jebem li ga
<obrut> hrvoje: ta fora je default danas :P
<jelly> i jos je posta u zg super kakva je u Puli
<jelly> pu -> zg 14 dana za obicno pismo
<jelly> zg -> pu 13 dana za račun, došao doslovno na dan dospijeća
<jelly> hoće li tvrtka svima u puli koji su dobili račune s kašnjenjem ugasiti zatezne kamate?  Neće, i tu se frustracija množi
<jelly> hoće li tvrtka uvesti provjeru kašnjenja računa u workflow?  Moš mislit
<obrut> meni hep toplinarstvo uredno salje racune dosta kasno, u najboljem slucaju dodje koji dan prije roka placanja, a normalno je da dodje dan prije, taj dan, a cak i kasnije
<jelly> njih sam riješio trajnim nalogom
<jelly> sve svoje sam riješio trajnim nalogom, ali roditelji u Puli su nepovjerljivi na INTERNET i hoće papirnate račune
<jelly> tj. jedna je nepovjerljiva, drugi pogubi pola računa
<jelly> najradije bi im sve plaćao automatski i gotovo, oni nek očitavaju mjerila svaki mjesec i to je to
<jelly> ono kad pogrebno poduzece salje spam
<jelly> perl    13892 zpogrebn5582tem    6r   REG              253,3    22501   2819516 /var/www/vhosts/pogrebno-poduzece-zagreb.hr/httpdocs/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/wp-nav-menus.php
<jelly> perl    13892 zpogrebn5582tem    7u  IPv4          974618016      0t0       TCP 213.202.100.91:58562->77.72.83.83:smtp (SYN_SENT)
<jelly> ko piše taj malware da ostavlja otvorene fd-ove nepotrebno i nemre se apache restartat
<hrvoje> kvalitetni programeri :))) a ne smiješ useru zabraniti outgoing 25 ?
<jelly> smijem ali prvo moram vidit ima li legitimnog prometa.  Plus, sve više ide na 465 i 587 sa razvaljenim akauntima nego na 25
<jelly> mogu bit ljukav i redirektat *:25 na local-ip:25
<hrvoje> moderna vremena :)
<jelly> ako automatiziram sve šta će web hosting admin radit?!
<hrvoje> uvijek ima posla :) a i kad-tad će nas sve zamijeniti skripta ili AI :D
<jelly> neko će morati skriptu održavat :-D
<hrvoje> druga skripta :D :D :D
<jelly> turtles all the way down
<ivoks> to mi je najgore
<ivoks> php
<jelly> sad php ima svoj Composer koji automatski skida i builda i meneđira extensione, tako čujem
<hrvoje> ako nešto ne volim, onda su to non-web php skripte :) k'o da vilicom jedeš juhu
<obrut> php ti je najgori ? nisi se igrao s javascript pizdarijama na backendu ? :)
<jelly> hrvoje: a tek php koji se 30x u sekundi spaja na oracle bazu?  Kojoj je najgora stvar pocetno spajanje i setup procesa?  :-)
<obrut> jelly: ke nema nesto tipa oracle_connect_persistent ? :)
<obrut> vidi se da sam zastario... zaboravio da su funkcije oci_
<jelly> u php-u sa fork modelom? :-)
<jelly> mos mislit kako ima i kako to php dev zna koristit
<obrut> i da nije _connect_persistent nego pconnect :)
<jelly> i kako bi aplikacija radila da jednom cursoru pristupa 30 threadova odjednom
<obrut> to se obicno radi s connection poolom :)
<jelly> eh
<obrut> ovaj nodejs i takva sranja je toliko sranje da su i paketari toga na utuntuu napravili sranje
<jelly> a cuj, jel bolje da naprave nesto pa makar i sranje, kao canonical, ili da ne naprave nista, kao debian
<jelly> "npm?  Nema, fakofbolan"
<jelly> tako je canonical svojevremeno napravio i sa python2 migracijama, imali su bar nesto 2 godine prije debiana, a debian nije imao nista
<obrut> na 16.04 je naravno prastara verzija jer kako to obicno biva u svijetu javascript pizdarija, nakon 3 mjeseca je sve obsolete
<jelly> zato sad imas 18.04.1 :-D
<jelly> wait
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1
<obrut> a jebiga, treba mi ovo veceras :) da u avionu nesto napravim
<jelly> tada!
<obrut> a nije bas da cu sad ic reinstalirat/upgradeat ubuntu jos i sjebat nesto
<jelly> yep
<jelly> VM mozda
<obrut> bas sam razmisljao o tome, ali to ce mi isto pojest vremena
<obrut> evo pokrenuo neku skriptu koja automatski doda ppm sa zadnjom verzijom.. skripta je odma pocela syntax errore bacat :P
<jelly> pui, firefox esr 52.9.0 mi je poceo gadno leakati memoriju
<jelly> svakih pola sata moram restartati
<jelly> ili crkne sam jer je jadan 32bitni i dođe do 3GiB
<sillyslux> jeli neki tab ili bas firefox?
<sillyslux> mozda neka extezija
<jelly> ne znam kako vidjeti koristenje memorije po tabu i po ekstenziji, nema Shift-Esc kao chromium
<jelly> a nisam mijenjao ni tabove ni ekstenzije, samo se firefox updateao nakon godisnjeg
<jelly> zakrpao sam OS doduse
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> radostan
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je ovaj nadvožnjak u italiji grom pogodio na pravo i nezgodno mjesto 
<SilverSpace> jelly: svaki dan :)
<ivoks> Da bi pokrenuli postupak upisa promjena postojećih trgovačkih društava koja su već upisana u Registar poslovnih subjekata potrebno je u HITRO.HR ured dostaviti Rješenje Trgovačkog suda kojim su upisane promjene nastale u trgovačkom društvu ili Povijesni izvadak izdan i ovjeren od strane Trgovačkog suda ili javnog bilježnika, a koji ne smije biti stariji od 30 dana. Nakon dostave gore navedene dokumentacije dobit ćete na potpis 
<ivoks> RPS obrazac koji je potreban za upis promjene poslovnog subjekta u Registar poslovnih subjekata pri Državnom zavodu za statistiku. 
<ivoks> HITRO.HR će po preuzimanju gore navedene dokumentacije za Vas ishoditi Obavijest sa upisanim promjenama Državnog zavoda za statistiku elektroničkim putem u roku od sedam radnih dana. 
<ivoks> ja jos ne kuzim sto tocno tu hitro.hr radi
<ivoks> da bi pokrenuo postupak upisa promjena, te promjene vec moram odraditi
<ivoks> "Ok, several of the quick things are now ready, I'll cross my sight tomorrow again with it"
<ivoks> nekad fakat mozes naletiti na engleski koji te skameni
<jelly> cross my sight?
<jelly> jel to sa Meduzom spikaš da te skameni
<SilverSpace> jelly: po ljeti je skameni po zimi zaledi 
<SilverSpace> proljece i jesen ne znam :)
<jelly> mislis da meduze imaju one dane u... godini
<jelly> welp, pretpostavljam da se session posemerio jer je nestalo diska u jednom trenutku.  Vratio sam firefox session star mjesec dana od prije godisnjeg, sad ne divlja s memorijom
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-15
<SilverSpace> dan
<sillyslux> ovi spam bot je skrenuo skoz
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-16
<ivoks> paket 13.8. napustio litvu
<ivoks> 14.8. dosao u hrvatsku
<ivoks> i jos se nije maknuo iz velike gorice; ajde, jucer je bio praznik
<ivoks> ali sad mi amazon kaze da je ocekivano vrijeme isporuke 22.8.
<ivoks> al evo, stiglo :)
<jelly> e pa ovi na fejsu su bas zlobni
<jelly> slika novog joysticka u c64/128 grupi uz pitanje:
<jelly> q: Which game is the best to test a joystick?
<jelly> a: Decathlon
<jelly> da ne moram imati akaunt zbog posla sad bi se odjavio :-)
<jelly> (tko ne kuzi, znaci da je premlad)
<obrut> hehe :)
<obrut> sto je je, to je najbolji test joysticka :)
<obrut> ja sam cak posudio jednom ekipi komodorca i ta igra je bila zabranjena :)
<jelly> 30451 N   19:09 14.08.18 TITANIUM          (  0) [SPAM:#####]GEL ZA POVEĆANJE PENISA
<jelly> To: gordana.[...]@skole.hr
<jelly> ako to treba Gordani...
<jelly> i još
<jelly> Subject: [SPAM:#####]Ponuda koja se ne odbija
<jelly> misliš tko zna što, a kad ono
<jelly> [1]secenje-lubenica-06.jpg
<SilverSpace>  dam
<SilverSpace> jebote led kaj mi je to trebalo 
<SilverSpace> jetreca i pivo 
<obrut> eeee
<obrut> a sad zamisli kako je meni kad pazim pa me copi svejedno... inace izgleda da prolazi, cim sem se vratio iz one vukojebine, popusta... valjda mu se ne svidja kad temperatura zraka ne pada ispod 38 :P
<SilverSpace> mene malo nije tak strašno jedino kaj nemam ljekova doma
<SilverSpace> html5 ne otvara chrome ff uredno radi 
<SilverSpace> covjek me gnjavi valjda peti puta da mu ne radi ne otvara u chrome i ja uporno Å¡aljem a da nisam isprobao dali radi u chrome :)
<SilverSpace> ne kužim zašto ljudi jedu kebab fakat ne znam niti je kuhano nit je peceno
<obrut> zato sto je fin :)
<SilverSpace> kaj tu ima finog
<jelly> meso?
<jelly> navodno
<SilverSpace> izmuceno meso?
<jelly> svo meso je izmuceno, SilverSpace  :-D
<SilverSpace> koliko se god trudio na više mjesta probao i uvijek razocaran
<SilverSpace> https://jumboiskon.tportal.hr/download/df4bba6d-d2c7-41c9-af65-7b9a841de6e9
<SilverSpace> evo kaj gradim 
<SilverSpace> mora se otvorit u ff :)
<obrut> meni je bas dobar... iako ga ne jedem otkako imam vise problema s gihtom... najbolji mi je bio janjeci koji sam jeo u Becu
<SilverSpace> oo janjeci nism probao mogo bi biti ok
<SilverSpace> ali kad vidiš kak ga rade onda mi bas nije za jesti ni jedan kebab
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> zato ne gledas :)
<SilverSpace> lijepi komad mesa je ipak komad mesa
<SilverSpace> obrut: je istina :)
<obrut> da znas cime sve kljukaju zivine od kojih dobis lijepi komad mesa mozda bi ti se isto zgadilo
<SilverSpace> preko google ne mozes poslati zip 
<SilverSpace> nisam probao preimenovati .zip u pdf ači onda prođe
<jelly> preko google čega?  Drive?  Mail?
<jelly> g+? *shudder*
<sillyslux> SilverSpace, sta ti je to .mtl i .obj?
<sillyslux> oh! sweet
<sillyslux> uredno se vrti na chromium 68
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: ma da
<SilverSpace> jelly: google maila
<jelly> weird
<SilverSpace> 68.0.3440.106
<SilverSpace> i kod mene neće
<jelly> jel to WebGL ili canvas i softversko renderiranje
<jelly> meni stoji na "Reading rostilj.zip" u chrome
<SilverSpace> jelly: taki meni
<sillyslux> Chromium Version 68.0.3440.75 (Developer Build) built on Debian 9.5, running on Debian 9.4 (64-bit)
<sillyslux> oh, ja sam izpakira taj zip
<jelly> onaj zip u zipu?
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno da skinem orginal i instalira radio bi
<sillyslux> da
<jelly> aha
<jelly> ljukavac
<sillyslux> brisa sam taj folder, ipak radi sve uredno
<SilverSpace> u ff radi uredno
<sillyslux> ima level0 i level2
<sillyslux> u ovo doli nemogu ulazit
<sillyslux> wow... apt-get install sweethome3d
<sillyslux> moga sam napravit virtualnu kucicu za maca
<sillyslux> macu
<sillyslux> mozda ipak necu
<SilverSpace> pečenjara 
<SilverSpace> do jeseni bi trebala biti gotova
<SilverSpace> sweethome3d je zakon jednostavno a dovoljno dobro 
<sillyslux> https://primecomputer.ch/en/lottery/
<sillyslux> write in the Facebook comment field who you would give the second and third PrimeMini 3 to
<sillyslux> mene upisite
<sillyslux> iEV X Series is powered with 3 sources of energy: solar, lithium battery pack and human pedal energy
<sillyslux> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/theiev/iev-x-a-vehicle-that-changes-size-based-on-your-ne
<sillyslux> dobro je, ali ne kad zapuse malo bure
<sillyslux> Human pedal energy (optional) with 35W power for exercising and in the meantime charging the lithium battery pack with your work out.
<SilverSpace> Iz sigurnosnih razloga Gmail ne dopušta upotrebu te vrste datoteka jer ona krši Googleovo pravilo o izvršnim datotekama i arhivama.
<jelly> jer ima .obj unutra :-)
<jelly> zazipaj sa passwordom :-\
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: jesam stavio pass ali i dalje ne ide :)
<jelly> lol
<SilverSpace> ali zato .zip preimenujem u .pdf onda prođe bez problema :)
<SilverSpace> kao takav
<SilverSpace> rostilj.zip.pdf kao takav prođe 
<jelly> *facepalm*
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> a daj twitter, jebte
<ivoks> zakljucali mi account jer nemam 18 godina
<ivoks> i ne mozes nikako do njih
<sillyslux> jos malo pa ces i ti bit punoljetan, pricekas koju godinu
<sillyslux> https://groups.google.com/forum/?_escaped_fragment_=msg/comp.os.linux.development/Md3Modzg5TU/xty88y5OLaMJ#!msg/comp.os.linux.development/Md3Modzg5TU/xty88y5OLaMJ
<sillyslux> 1993.08.16 06:05
<sillyslux> This week Google launched an update to its online storage service. It’s called Google One...
<sillyslux> odmah se sjetio ubuntu one
<sillyslux> Ubuntu One service will be discontinued on June 2014.
<sillyslux> ovo ko da jos radi https://login.ubuntu.com/
<CrazyLemon> to nije ubuntu one
<CrazyLemon> to je samo sso service
<sillyslux> single sign on?
<CrazyLemon> da
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-17
<jelly> TIL: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebadging#/media/File:Badge_engineering_PSA.JPG
<jelly> Opel Astra, Vauxhall Astra, Holden Astra
<CrazyLemon> TIL da PSA je peugeot i citroen grupa?
<CrazyLemon> TYL*
<jelly> da su isti auti pod raznim imenima
<vileni> fali i aygo
<vileni> nije potpuno isti kao ova 2, ali je ista platforma
<obrut> nego... open group i UNIX specifikacija i to... jel koji OS danas uopce prati tu specifikaciju odnosno smatra ju relevantnom ? u smislu ako ovi napravi neki 2018 edition specifikacije da ce to actually netko ici implementirat ?
<jelly> tamo se uglavnom utvrdjuje cinjenicno stanje sa linuxa
<jelly> ali prati se, bar za neke stvari.  dash i bash u /bin/sh modu dobiju bug u debianu ako se ne ponasaju prema shell specifikaciji
<sillyslux> jeli to rijec o posixu?
<jelly> ima posix, ima SuS, i ne znam ima li jos sto
<jelly> konktretno za /bin/sh prati se zadnja posix specifikacija
<jelly> #onokad naiđeš na totalni kupus iza kolege koji je otišao
<obrut> jelly: to je normalno
<obrut> meni je ostalo gomila kupusa od gomile ljudi
<obrut> i kad sam ja otisao i pomislio na neke stvari koje sam ostavio drugima, da i tamo ima kupusa :)
<jelly> i ne sumnjam da će iza mene ostati još i gore
<sillyslux> mozda ipak nije kupus, mozda je sa sistemom, aj bolje malo potrazi, mozda nadjes neki plan
<jelly> pregled kukova za novorođenče: bolnica 1: 2 mjeseca (prekasno). bolnica 2: godinu dana (also prekasno)
<jelly> naručiti se unaprijed prije nego se dijete rodi: nije moguće
<jelly> treba pisat blog, mjkemi
<jelly> big bend i ladarice https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKp7nwKJ62s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ladarice - Jugoslavijo HD :: Duration: 03:09 :: Views: 68,346 uploaded by JohnnyTheBoy011 :: 299 likes :: 27 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> https://i.imgur.com/sdZqHMU.jpg 
<datase> ^image/jpeg 540x304 29.6KiB :: 17,878 views :: safe for work
<jelly> ok, memorija je malo pojefitnila, sad je samo 50% cijene servera
<obrut> jelly: a da ? gdje ? sta ? ECC samo ili i ova narodna ? :)
<jelly> ne znam, ja gledam cijene za Grupu
<jelly> za narodnu me zaboli dok ne crkne ovaj "novi" desktop iz 2014 koji sam nedavno kupio
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-18
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ti imas 2000 followera na twitteru?!
<ivoks> social authority 59!
<ivoks> pa, kapa dolje :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jutro pa to malo 
<ivoks> pa nije malo
<ivoks> go je respektabilno
<SilverSpace> u biti dosta ako ih samo 900 i nesto samo pratim
<SilverSpace> bilo bi ih i više da me ne blokiraju jugosloveni :D 
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-19
<SilverSpace> opet spama ko ludo :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-12
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97KLphniRAA # **NSFW** Kak su skinuli originalni spot :)
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Slayer - Bloodline (Ukulele cover w/ Sarah Longfield) :: Duration: 03:49 :: Views: 573,946 uploaded by Rob Scallon :: 27,903 likes :: 458 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> British Pound Up Amidst Reports 'Remainer' MPs Have Options to Block 'No Deal' Brexit
<ivoks> kakva drzava :)
<ivoks> vrijednost valute je narasla jer postoje naznake da zastupnici u parlamentu mogu nekako sabotirati plan vlade
<hrvoje> ... i volju naroda :)
<datase> End good, best boy.
<jelly> kakva?  monarhija, parlamentarna
<jelly> kakva volja naroda, kakvi bakraci
<hrvoje> pa ona referendumska, ko fol ... samo sad su se zeznuli solidno sa cijelom tom epizodom
<ivoks> referendum je nebitan prema njihovim zakonima
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-13
<Harlekino> *burp*
<jelly> kiša
<_pa> još nije jelly 
<Harlekino> čuj jelly, malo pada već, ali ne kišq, već servisq
<Harlekino> ICQ german server se ljulja, pao nickserv
<respawn_> ne pada kisa nego servisi
<sillyslux> Sorry, this content is not available in your region.
<respawn_> vpn i staviš region gdje moze
<sillyslux> koji vpn?
<sillyslux> da rutam sav svoj promet kroz bog zna ciji computor?
<sillyslux> nesto mi neugodno
<respawn_> https://hr.vpnmentor.com/blog/sve-o-vpn-ovima-vpnmentorov-vodic-kroz-vpn-ove-za-pocetnike/
<sillyslux> jos najbojle da i to placam
<respawn_> imas i besplatne
<respawn_> žhttps://hr.vpnmentor.com/blog/najbolji-zaista-besplatni-vpn-servisi/
<sillyslux> besplatne? jo gore, pa se financiraju s podatcima mog prometa, nenene
<sillyslux> il su neke honeypotove nekih sluzbi ili jos gore
<respawn_> kod nas je jos dobro sto se nekih stvari tiče
<respawn_> u njemačkoj ako te uhvate da skidas torrente dobijes kaznu tako sam čuo
<sillyslux> tako sam i ja cuo
<sillyslux> neka meni moj Not available in Croatia
<respawn_> mozda i dođe jednom i kod nas
<respawn_> kako je netflix nije bilo pa je došlo i kod nas
<sillyslux> da, i plati hrpu tih servica po $5
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-14
<pav> DomaMuffin, 
<ivoks> fascinantno je kako je zapad prihvatio taj model financiranja i prodaje usluge
<ivoks> sto manje i sto jeftinije
<ivoks> i cijeli poslovni model radi ako imas puno subscribera
<ivoks> a i ljudima je ok
<ivoks> no... problem je...
<ivoks> u takvom modelu zapad ne moze biti br 1
<ivoks> u takvom trzisnom modelu samo kina moze biti broj 1
<ivoks> jer kvaliteta nije bitna, bitna je cijena
<ivoks> kada bi netflix bio $1, gdje bi imao najvise klijenata? u kini
<ivoks> milijarda dolara mjesecno
<ivoks> bi li ih bilo briga za SAD/EU? bi, ali ne koliko i za kinu
<ivoks> kada bi netflix bio $50 mjesecno i nudio sve sto nudi i sad + internet + glazbu + softver...
<ivoks> gdje bi se prodavao? u SADu i EU
<ivoks> 2,5 milijarde mjesecno
<ivoks> ona milijarda s pocetka nije losa, ali kina potezom pera moze uvjetovati da ta milijarda ostane u kini
<ivoks> i onda zapad ima goli k od svega sto izmisli
<ivoks> model gdje si svi mogu priustiti sve, a gdje se za vise ne moze dobiti veca kvaliteta ce unistiti zapad
<hrvoje> ne znam baš da bi se prodavao za 50$ mjesečno :)
<vileni> i ovih 12eur nije bas malo
<vileni> ali kad vidis da hbo ima problema da uopce ucita nesto za 5eur
<ivoks> trazim storage inzenjera; rad od kuce; treba znati ceph, iscsi, nesto openstacka i nesto mreze
<ivoks> ako mislis da si ti taj -> https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical/jobs/1783333
<jelly> jel moze glusterfs umjesto ceph 
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> tj, boli me k za glusterfs, ali bitno je da se poznaje storage; ceph se brzo nauci
<ivoks> hrvoje: prodavao bi se kada bi ti zamijenio A1, Tmobile, HBO, license za softver i deezer
<ivoks> vileni: problem s HBO-om je sto dobijes 3 serije koje vrijede, problem s Netflixom je sto dobijes 3 serije koje vrijede i sto sa Amazon prime dobijes 1 seriju koja vrijedi
<ivoks> pojedinacno su jeftini i jos uvijek neisplativi za svoje vlasnike
<ivoks> a da su zajedno, imali bi vecu vrijednost
<ivoks> postoji rijec za to - sinergija
<ivoks> 1+1=3
<hrvoje> ivoks: lako moguće, kad bi mogao kombinirati što od navedenog ti treba i želiš koristiti / plaćati...
<ivoks> ili to
<ivoks> al to bi bilo neisplativo za pruzatelje usluga
<ivoks> lako za digitalne usluge
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-15
<pav> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5isZcnqtYM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: A State Of Trance Episode 927 [#ASOT927] – Armin van Buuren :: Duration: LIVE :: Views: 6,944 uploaded by Armin van Buuren :: 988 likes :: 14 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-16
<DomaMuffin> Jutro momcine ! 
<DomaMuffin> Kolegica trudna! Jebate , al ce mi uvaliti jos posla :)
<hrvoje> a svakom su nešto uvalili :)
<DomaMuffin> Nadam se da je ona vise uzivala nego cu ja :) 
<vileni> ivoks: problem sa netflixom i hbo i amazon je da ja nemam vremena za vise od jedne epizode dnevno, koliko god oni serija imali :)
<obrut> vileni, nije to problem s njima :)
<vileni> obrut: iz moje perspektive je, placam im uslugu koju ne stignem koristiti! :D
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-10
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> dodobas, koji fstype?
<dodobas> jelly: pa na serveru je ext4 ... ako to pitas? 
<jelly> u VM guestu, da
<jelly> tko zna, možda je neki quirk sa već alociranim i nealociranim sektorima a backend je sparse
<dodobas> kad bih bar znao, sto kod sam pitao o backendu, na nista nisam dobio odgovor
<Mmike> jelly, dal' se u Puli i okolici za more kaze 'more' ili se kaze i 'voda' ?
<Mmike> Kao, 'idem u vodu' vs 'idem u more' ?
<jelly> Mmike, kad ideš na more ideš na more.  Kad si već na plaži i ideš se kupati, nije smrtni grijeh ako veliš da ideš u vodu, kao ponegdje južnije u Dalmaciji
<Mmike> zato pitam, thnx :)
<Mmike> tu su jako osjetljivi na to :)
<jelly> noone cares here
<jelly> (ne smijem reći da mi uglavnom idemo u VODU)
<jelly> a dole vodu smiješ eventualno piti, ako nemaš vina
<Mmike> 'voda je co gre u bevondu' :)
<jelly> a di si ti na Braču?
<jelly> ,
<jelly> naglasak zvuči od tamo negdje, bar preko irca
<Mmike> aha, ne :)
<Mmike> ovako: "voda je čo gre u bevondu" :)
<Mmike> Hvar
<Mmike> iako hvarani govore kao bracani
<Mmike> nema "ča je" nego "ca je" :)
<Mmike> ali je zato "koza" -> koža (naglasak na zadnjem a)
<Mmike> čudan svat
<jelly> koZA, kao Huzzah!
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-11
<hbogner> počinje mi se ne sviđat centos
<hbogner> gui server install, nema cli serve rinstall-a
<hrvoje> zakaj je to dobro? :D :D
<hrvoje> bilo tko sa vecom flotom ne koristi gui ni nista slicno, sve automatika :)
<hbogner> citaj ponovno, NE svidjat
<hbogner> moram kliktat po instalaciji, ko da win instaliram...
<hrvoje> au, imenjace, moje isprike - moram na pregled vida :) stvarno slabo citam!
<hrvoje> a i nema ga na kanalu
 * hrvoje baca naocale
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-13
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> koji K se dogadja s Mozillom ?
<dodobas> sad ce se jos i MDN ugasit ... https://twitter.com/MozDevNet/status/1293647529268006912
<jelly> twitter mi veli something went wrong na taj twit
<hbogner> bilo pa nestalo
<dodobas> i dalje je aktivan ... ne znam
<hbogner> taj tweet: firefox neradi, chrome radi
<hbogner> firefox new private window radi
<hbogner> wtf
<hbogner> sad i orginalni firefox radi...
<jelly> morti su makli twiit pa su vraatili
<jelly> sad je i pinnan
<hbogner> u očekivanju memtestera: memtester 186G
<hbogner> testiram neku stariju memoriju
<dodobas> hbogner: pa pogobu zasto .. staru mememoriju treba pustit da se odmori, a ne ju stresstestirat ...stresstest je ko posljednji labuđi pjev za tu memoriju ...
<hbogner> dodobas, jer ju planiram pustit u produkciju, pa sad preventivno tražim greške
<hbogner> ak će crknut bolje sad
<dodobas> pa e ... bas zato ne testiras ... 
<hbogner> dosta se do sad odmarala, dosta ležanja u kutiji, vrijeme je da nesto i radi
<dodobas> pa stavi ju u server da radi, a ne sad stresirat pa da prestane radit 
<jelly> lol AMD je otisao 60% gore, Intel pao 20%
<jelly> neto na dobitku nekih 3-4k
<jelly> mozda cu do pemzije imati nesto ako ne ode sve u 3pm
<jelly> idem sad kupit jos intela dok ne dole, ne bude intel propao, to je sigurno
<hbogner> pusti pusti, stavio sm,a u jedans troj 16x8gb ram-a i radilo normalno, prikazivalo naormalno svu memoriju, sve radilo i kad sam testirao memoriju
<hbogner> onda sam opalio simultano stress i na memoriji i na cpu, i rokavela, reboot stroja
<hbogner> iako je memorija suported an listi proizvodjaca
<hbogner> problem je kad se nakrca svih 16 ram slotova i optereti cpu, testirao sam kekse, pola po polana isti način i normalno prolazi sve testove
<hbogner> i to samo jedan tip memorije, svi ostali tipovi normalno rade
<hbogner> kombinacija ploče procesor ai memorije...
<jelly> zvuči kao mainboard issue, amd ili intel?
<jelly> a i nema veze, čim si filao server sa 8GB to je valjda bilo prije par godina
<jelly> sad ne dolaze sa keksima manjim od 16GB
<hbogner> jelly, isti keksi testirani na više identičnih ploča i procesora, stalno ista greška
<hbogner> opteron 6375
<hbogner> *6376
<hbogner> bilo prekjučer :)
<jelly> jadni memory kontroleri se pregrijavaju ili ko zna Å¡to
<jelly> Introduction date	November 5, 2012
<jelly> ak do sad nisu popravili, ni neće
<jelly> https://i.imgur.com/cKSyxTe.jpg
<datase> ^image/jpeg 4608x2592 3.1MiB :: 0 views :: safe for work
<jelly> Tko god da je lokalizirao fwupdmgr... ajme
<jelly> ali je dobro odradio posal!
<jelly> fwupdmgr jel
<jelly> mašina je popatchirana, valjda se sad više nemre totalno razvalit prek thunderbolta
<jelly> još da do-release-upgrade proradi
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-14
<dodobas> yutro
<jelly> putro
<ivoks> o/
<dodobas> mahmah ivoks 
<ivoks> sta ima
<ivoks> canonical se maknuo s IRC-a za internu komunikaciju pa cesto zaboravim podignuti IRC klijent :)
<dodobas> trenutno ... klikam po QGISu, pripremam set podatka za neki ML ... detekcija izgrađenog podrucja
<obrut> dodobas izgrađenog kao usporedbi snimki i detekcija novih građevina ?
<dodobas> to je kao ideja ... usporedba dvije raqzlicte snimke za isto podrucje i onda naci promjene ... pa ce klijent kroz neku kliketalicu swipeat kroz suspektna podrucja ili tako nesto
<obrut> pitam zato što sam starce pitao prošli vikend jesu li sredili papire za ilegalno izgrađenu građevinu
<obrut> na što su oni meni, ma to je preskupo, nećemo to radit, neće ionako nitko skužit, neće nas susjedi prijavljivat
<obrut> reko, neće to doći inspekcija ili će susjed prijavit, to će softver prijavit :)
<dodobas> hehe
<obrut> sad znam i čiji :)
<obrut> dodobas koliko tražiš za rutinu koja ne prepoznaje ništa na određenom području ? :)
<dodobas> u tom slucaju su tvoji starci dobro odlucili :)
<dodobas> obrut: pa ... nista ... frendaci smo :)
<obrut> ok, dam ti koordinate :) hehe :)
<dodobas> bit ce funkcija  ... smudge_input_raster(x,y,radius) ... :D
<dodobas> bila prljava leca dok su snimali ... sta ja znam ... :)
<jelly> ivoks, Å¡to sad koristite, Slack? :-)
<ivoks> jelly: mattermost
<ivoks> ima irc bridge, open source, self hosted...
<jelly> phew
<hbogner> ha ha ha, "memtester 186G" od jucer jos radi, nije napravio ni prvi loop :)
<hbogner> zaboravio sam da je to traje :)
<jelly> ebenti passworde sa imenom i znamenkom 1
<jelly> sad sam rekao da kažu korisniku da generira sa https://www.random.org/passwords/ 
<hrvoje> jelly: zavrti jack the ripper, iznenadit ces se :D
<jelly> hrvoje, u prve 2 sekunde izbaci 300 komada
<hrvoje> jednom davno me interesiralo koliki postotak hr populacije mozes skrekati u jednom danu iz nekog password dumpa ... brojka je skoro 70%
<jelly> i to ne za stare korisnike, nego netko negdje u OKR-u daje novima tudum-passworde
<hrvoje> najjaci su mi oni kaj metnu broj mobitela kao password, iako ga sistem nigdje ne biljezi - em je password trivijalno nac jer ima prakticki samo 7 znamenki od kojih jedna nije 0, em si leakao dodatnu informaciju o sebi
<hrvoje> a ak si citao, nedavno je intelov leak izasao - 20 giga internih podataka i sve kriptirano sa "intel123"
<ivoks> najbolji passwordi su recenice
<ivoks> issss
<ivoks> ne znam kak da opce guglam
<ivoks> trazim komad plastike, sirine 15cm, visine 25cm, debljine 1mm
<ivoks> bijeli
<ivoks> cvrsta plastika
<hrvoje> za koju primjenu?
<ivoks> napravili su mi preveliku rupu u plocicama za odvod
<ivoks> rozeta je premala da ju pokrije
<ivoks> a kak se to ionak ne vidi, ne bi sad trazio vecu rozetu, nego sam mislio samo komad plastike
<ivoks> al cini se da to i nije lako naci :D
<ivoks> moze i lim
<ivoks> morat cu potraziti nes sto je bilo za baciti i izrezati
<hrvoje> a kod nekog limara/bravara koji ima skare za lim i poslije ispoliras malo polir pastom i pici
<hrvoje> ili budes geek pa isprintas u 3du neku plasticnu rozetu u obliku super marija kako doteze odvod francuzom :D
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> kupit cu 3d printer kako bi isprintao plasticni pleh :D
<hrvoje> a sigurno ga neces kupovat za takvu pizdariju, al danas ga ima dosta raje pa mozda znas nekog :)
<hbogner> ivoks, akrilna ploča?
<hbogner> ah da, 1mm debljina je problematična...
<hbogner> eh da, neki dan sam pitao jel netko zna da li neka pravna osoba može dobiti više od jedne free .hr domene
<hbogner> saznao sam da može i na koji način
<hbogner> morate poznavat ministre i objasniti im da je to od javnog znacaja za rh
<hbogner> svi mi ostali ... nemože
<dodobas> hbogner: WTF?
<hbogner> 03.08.2020. sam pitao:  <hbogner> jel netko cuo za glasinu da mozes registrirati vise besplatnih .hr domena na jednu firmu/udrugu?
<hbogner> jer mi je kolega spomenuo da je njegov institud dobio dodatne .hr domene besplatno
<hbogner> sad kad s evratio sa godišnjeg mi je javio na koji način su to napravili
<dodobas> ok, al kolko kosta dodatna .hr domena , 800kn godisnje ?
<dodobas> moras znat ministra zbog 800kn ? 
<hbogner> 625kn godisnje
<hbogner> eh, ovi su trazili 5-10 dodatnih domena
<hbogner> neznam tocno koliki broj ali vise njih
<dodobas> al opet, i da je 6000kn godisnje, ako im je problem platit 6000kn godisnje za "vidljivost na internetu" onda se mozda ne bi trebali bavit internetom :)
<hbogner> nebave se internetom, to je jedna drzavna institucija
<hbogner> neznam i nezelim znati vise, interesiralo me samo mozemo li mi ostali slicno, kratak odgovor ne
<hbogner> dakle 625kn godisnje 
<ivoks> hbogner: ma moze bilo koja debljina
<ivoks> hbogner: pa drzava je vlasnik .hr domene; normalno da drzavni organi imaju pristup drzavnim resursima
<hbogner> imaju, ali i oni moraju traziti od ministarstva dodatne domene jer je u drzavnom interesu
<ivoks> pa no
<ivoks> nije to 'poznavanje ministra'
<hbogner> da je .hr manje ja bi sve svoje imao na .rh ovako ih imam na .org .com ... jer su mi one jeftinije
<hbogner> za mene osobno, ne za firmu
<hbogner> pa je pisali su ministru
<ivoks> ak ja napisem pismo papi da u nedjelju zelim na more, hoce li to znaciti da ima boga jer cu u nedjelju navecer biti na rivi?
<ivoks> mislim
<ivoks> i ja sam pisao ministru
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> ali sam i pokrenuo standardne procedure
<ivoks> i dobio sam kaj sam htio
<ivoks> sumnjam da je ministar ista radio po mom pitanju
<ivoks> kad su mi trebali stopirati akontacije za porez za obrt koji nije vise zaradjivao
<ivoks> pisao sam i ministru i ravnatelju porezne uprave
<ivoks> https://www.slikarskipribor.hr/hobby-art-lino-plocica-3-2mm-debljine-izaberite-dimenziju
<ivoks> ha!
<hbogner> o, preio samkako mi je rečeno, don't shoot the messanger
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> cini se da pleksiglas i akrilna ploca daju bolje rezultate
<ivoks> pa nadjes i ovakve gluposti
<ivoks> https://www.electronic-star.hr/Vrt/Oprema-za-jezero/Fontane-i-dekoracije/Skydive-100-promatrac-ribe-100-cm-20-cm-akril-metal-prozirna-127-cm.html
<hbogner> da imam jezerce sa zlatnim ribicama garant bi si to piknuo :)
<hbogner> sretno s nalaženjem plastike
<hbogner> vikend, odoh, pozdrav
<jelly> to sam vidio negdje...
<jelly> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jellyphone/jelly-2-worlds-smallest-android-10-4g-smartphone
<sillyslux_> https://jonathancarter.org/2020/08/14/bashtop-now-in-buster-backports/
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-15
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro... pospanci :)
<Vlado9A> a fakat :))
<jelly> jutar
<sillyslux_> je
<obrut> nego... vi Å¡to imate svoje firme... jeste upisali e-mail adresu u sudski registar ?
<obrut> nije mi opće jasno kako te država može prisiliti da moraš imati e-mail ?
<obrut> fakat mi dođe da otvorim domenu nabijemvasnakurac.com, složim gore DNS i MX i ljudima besplatno dajem e-mail za ovakve stvari
<obrut> isto tako ne znam jel te upis e-mail adrese obvezuje da taj mail actually i čitaš ?
<hrvoje> svidja mi se ideja domene koju si predlozio hahaha
<hrvoje> bilo bi popularno. i stavis autoresponder da vrati random sliku dilda u attachmentu :)
<hrvoje> ja sam regao u to ime u3.pm pa imam na raspolaganju nekoliko kreativnih emailova i poddomena
<jelly> a buket različitih dildota
<obrut> volio bih popričati s osobom koja je izmislila formular za prijavu e-mail adrese u sudski registar...
<obrut> pitao bih ga jel glup zato sto se rodio takav ili su ga tukli kao malog pa je poglupio
<jelly> kako.to
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-16
<dodobas> obrut: aahah, bas to ... i onda dodjes u FINA ili negdje ... gospodine vasa email adresa ... `svevas@nabijemnakruac.com`
<dodobas> koji bi bio ekvivalent `nabjem vas na kurac` na engleskom?
<sillyslux_> pa, da se nemoze dat email adresu reka bi da su iz proslog stoljeca
